# Ausgewählte TV-/Cap-Tipps (Dezember 2022)



## Anonymos (1 Dez. 2022)

Donnerstag(/Freitag), 1.(/2.) Dezember 2022:

13.20-14.10, ORF III:
Julia - eine ungewöhnliche Frau: Schicksalsnacht (ÖST/BRD © 1999)
Marion Mitterhammer: sD [0:34/0:35] & PU [0:36] & PU & PO [0:38]

ca. 13.45-14.35, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Ewige Jugend (Charmed: [2.17] How to Make a Quilt Out of Americans; USA 2000)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [0:30 (0:31)]
Shannen Doherty: sD [0:02 0:03 (0:06) 0:10 (0:12-)0:13 0:14] & sNIP (li.) [0:32]

ca. 13.50-14.15, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Der Mann ist eine Puppe (TWO and a half MEN: [8.16] That Darn Priest; USA 2011)
[vier Unbekannte]: sBI [0:08] & sBI & {mind. zwei} (mind.) sPO- [0:09] (jeweils in Video)

13.50-14.40, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Im Bann Des Blauen Mondes {so} (Charmed: [7.6] Once in a Blue Moon; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:18 0:20 0:26-0:27 0:28-0:29 0:30 0:31 0:32]
Rose McGowan: (mind.) sD- [0:23 (kurz)]

ca. 14.15-14.45 (auch Freitag, ca. 6.35-7.00), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Sehr erfreut, Walden Schmidt (TWO and a half MEN: [9.1] Nice to Meet You, Walden Schmidt; USA 2011)
Angelique Cabral: sD [gegen Ende]
Jennifer Taylor: sD(-) od. sD [am Anfang]
Jenny McCarthy: sD(-) od. sD [am Anfang]
[(mind.) zwei (noch ?) Unbekannte]: sD (bzw. sD(-) ?) [am Anfang]

14.20-15.10, WDR:
Morden im Norden: Ein dunkles Geheimnis (BRD © 2016)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Anja Herden: sNIP (li.) [0:01]
Susan Hoecke: sD(-) (li.) [0:14 (kurz)]

14.40-15.30, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Ohne Schutzengel (Charmed: [7.7] Someone to Witch Over Me; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [(mind.) 0:04 0:07 0:08 (0:12 0:13) 0:15 0:16 0:17]
Rose McGowan: sD(-) bzw. sD [0:18 0:28 0:30 0:38] & (mind.) sD- & sNIP- (?)

15.15-15.45, NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Für Bier gegen Wein (Married with Children: [7.7] The Chicago Wine Party; USA 1992)
Cindy Margolis: sBI (in Video) [0:03]
Robin Killian: sBI (in Video) [0:03]
Tonya Poole [= Stephanie Hudson]: sBI (in Video) [0:03]

15.25-16.15 (auch Freitag, 9.50-10.40), one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Traue keinem Gigolo (Charlie's Angels: [1.19 {so IMDb} od. 1.20] Dancing in the Dark; USA © 1977)
Farrah Fawcett-Majors: sNIP [0:12 (0:13)]

15.30-16.30 (auch Freitag, 13.50-14.40), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Der Burmesische Falke (Charmed: [7.8] Charmed Noir; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:04 (0:05 0:11) 0:19 (0:25 0:33)]
Rose McGowan: sNIP- [(mind.) 0:38 0:39]

ca. 15.35-16.05 (auch Freitag, ca. 7.00-7.25), PRO 7:
the BIG BANG THEORY: Die Verzögerungstaktik (the BIG BANG THEORY: [10.7] The Veracity Elasticity; USA 2016)
Kaley Cuoco: sD [0:16]

ca. 15.35-16.30, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Exlibris (Charmed: [2.19] Ex Libris; USA 2000)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:40 (0:41)]
Shannen Doherty: sNIP [0:00-0:01 (0:07 0:31)]

15.45-16.45, VOXup:
Dr. HOUSE: Ein Arbeitstag wie kein anderer (House M.D.: [6.14] Private Lives; USA 2010)
Jennifer Kristin Cox: sBH (in Video) (gemäß Bild)

15.50-17.30 (auch Freitag, 9.10-10.40), SRF 1:
Inga Lindström: Sommer in Norrsunda (BRD(/ÖST) © 2008)
Ina Paule Klink: sBI [0:44 (0:45 [li. Hälfte Bik.-Obertl.])]

ca. 16.30-17.25, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Hexenblut (Charmed: [2.20] Astral Monkey; USA 2000)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP- [0:34/0:35]
Shannen Doherty: sD [(0:13 0:14) 0:15 0:17(-0:18) (0:20 0:21)] & sexy [0:24 0:25 0:27] & sD(-) [0:36]

16.30-17.20 (auch Freitag, 14.40-15.35), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Was Ist Mit Leo Los? {so} (Charmed: [7.9] There's Something About Leo; USA 2004)
Holly Marie Combs: sD [0:17]

ca. 17.25-18.20, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Die Reiter der Apokalypse (Charmed: [2.21] Apocalypse, Not; USA 2000)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP- [0:17 0:20 0:23/0:24] & (mind.) sD- [0:25-0:26]
Shannen Doherty: sexy [0:12] & sNIP- (?) [0:39 0:40/0:41]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:39]

17.30-18.25 (auch Freitag, 11.25-12.10), ATV II:
Ghost Whisperer: Der Avatar (Ghost Whisperer: [4.3] Ghost in the Machine; USA 2008)
Jennifer Love Hewitt: (mind.) sD- [0:11] & sD [0:12 0:13 (0:25 0:26)]

17.50-18.15, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Wohin mit Wanda? (TWO and a half MEN: [6.16] She'll Still Be Dead at Halftime; USA 2009)
Diora Baird: sBH [0:07-0:08 0:10 0:12] & sD [(0:17-)0:18 (0:19)]

ca. 18.20-19.15, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Wünsch dir was (Charmed: [2.22] Be Careful What You Witch For; USA 2000)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP- [0:42]
Shannen Doherty: (mind.) sD- [0:24 0:33 0:34] & sexy [0:34 0:42]

18.20-18.50 (auch Freitag, 14.50-15.15), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Kellys neuer Job (Married with Children: [7.8] Kelly Doesn't Live Here Anymore; USA 1992)
Lisa Robin Kelly: sNIP [0:18/0:19]

18.25-19.20 (auch Freitag, 12.10-13.00), ATV II:
Ghost Whisperer: Das Geisterschiff (Ghost Whisperer: [4.4] Save Our Souls; USA 2008)
Jennifer Love Hewitt: sD [0:16 (0:17)] & sexy [(0:21?) 0:24] & sD(-) [0:24 (recht kurz)]
Peyton List: sD [0:33(kurz) 0:34]

19.55-20.15 (auch Freitag, 17.50-18.15), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Die Zwei-Finger-Regel (TWO and a half MEN: [6.19] The Two Finger Rule; USA 2009)
Jennifer Taylor: sD [0:01-0:03 (0:17)]

20.15-21.50 und 1.20-3.00, rbb:
Swimming Pool (FRA/GB © 2002)
Charlotte Rampling: sCT- [0:35] & sBA [0:49 0:50] & OO [1:25] & PU bzw. OO [1:26-1:27]
Lauren Farrow: sBI (von hint.) [1:33]
Ludivine Sagnier: OO (rO) [0:22/0:23] & PO & PU [0:25] & OO [0:26 0:27] & (s)PO & OO(-) [0:34] & OO [0:36] & sCT(-)-BH [0:36/0:37] & sBA [0:38 0:39 0:40] & sNIP (re.) [0:41] & sBI [0:44 0:50-0:51] & OO [0:58-0:59] & sNIP [ca. 1:00] & PO [1:08] & PU & PO [1:09] & sBI (mit sD) [1:12] & PO & PU [1:19-1:20] & sBI (mit sD) [1:24] & sexy

20.15-22.25 (auch Freitag, 22.55-1.10), ATV:
Nie wieder Sex mit der Ex {oder (wie bei ZDF-Version): Forgetting Sarah Marshall - Nie wieder Sex mit der Ex} (Forgetting Sarah Marshall; USA 2008)
(mind.)
Kristen Bell: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:16-0:18 0:19 0:20] & sD [0:43 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) [1:13] & OH [1:20] & (mind.) sD- & sexy
Maria Thayer: NA [1:01]
Mila Kunis: sD(-) [1:13] & OH(-) [1:20] & (mind.) sD- & sexy
Tanisha Harper (?): (mind.) OO- (rO-) [0:09/0:10]
[unbekannt (Mila Kunis' Fotodouble)]: OO (auf Fotomontage) [0:43 1:32]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy (auf Foto) [0:43 (recht kurz)] bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:55] bzw. sexy (Bik.-Hose) [1:07 1:24]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sD [0:02 (recht kurz)]
[(mind.) zwei Unbekannte]: OO (auf Fotos) [0:43]

21.10-21.55, Tele 5:
Rush Hour: Der Geist des Le Château Franc (Rush Hour: [10.] Knock, Knock... House Creeping!; USA 2016)
Greer Grammer: sBH
Julianna Guill: sBH [ca. 0:28]
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

21.55-0.25, Tele 5:
Machine Gun Preacher (USA 2011)
Michelle Monaghan: sexy (Slip) [ca. 0:17 od. 0:21] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

22.20-23.50, rbb:
Polizeiruf 110: und vergib uns unsere schuld {so} (BRD © 2015)
Lola Dockhorn: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) (auf Foto) [0:03] & sBH [0:20 (0:21)] & OO & PO [0:43-0:45] & sexy [0:51] & sBH [1:02] & sexy [1:18] & OH+ [1:19 (recht kurz)]

22.35-0.50, VOX:
Hellboy: Call of Darkness (Hellboy; USA/GB/... 2019)
Katya Peneva: OH [ca. 1:22]
Milla Jovovich: sD [ca. 1:27] & sCT(-?)
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

22.55-23.25 und 1.35-2.05, one:
Klassentreffen [- Die Serie], Folge 6: “Thorsten” (BRD © 2019)
Elena Uhlig: sD [0:00(kurz) 0:05 (0:11) 0:13 (0:17) 0:20-0:21 0:25(kurz)]

23.15-23.45, BR:
SERVUS BABY: Himmel (BRD © 2018)
Genija Rykova: sBI [0:08-0:09]
Teresa Rizos: sBI [0:08-0:10]
Xenia Tiling: sBI [0:08-0:09] & sBH [0:18 (recht kurz)] & sexy [0:18 0:19]
[unbekannt]: sBI [0:09]

23.36-1.13 (auch Freitag, 1.37-3.15), ORF 1:
Wind River - Tod im Schnee {laut Sender; oder (laut IMDb): Wind River} (Wind River; GB/CAN/USA 2017)
Elizabeth Olsen: sPO(-?) (gemäß ~Szenenbeschreibung)
Kelsey Asbille: nPU (als Leiche) [ca. 0:26] & sPO [ca. 1:12 (sehr? kurz)] & sPO & PO & nPU [ca. 1:16] (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen und Bildern; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

23.40-1.25, WDR:
Neruda (CHI/ARG/FRA/ESP/USA 2016)
Mercedes Morán (60): OO- (rO-) [ca. 0:29 (kurz)] (Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)
[eine bzw. einige Unbekannte]: PU bzw. OO bzw. ... (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen)

23.45-0.15, BR:
SERVUS BABY: Panisch (BRD © 2018)
Josephine Ehlert: *sD* [0:06 0:07 0:14-0:15 0:16 0:17 0:18]
Xenia Tiling: OO & sBH [0:04] & sexy [0:09] & OO [0:11]

23.50-1.20, rbb:
Deadlock (BRD 1970)
Betty Segal (50+ od. 60+): OO [0:44]
Mascha Elm-Rabben: OO [1:14]

0.01-1.30, ORF 2:
Bernhardiner & Katz (ÖST © 1996)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Franziska Sztavjanik: (sexy bzw.) OH- [(0:48- )0:49]
Julia Stemberger: sD (fast nur re.) [0:14 0:19(kurz) (0:20) 0:24/0:25 (0:25-)0:26] & sexy [0:30] & NA [0:35] & OH- [0:35/0:36] & sD(-) (überw. nur li.) [0:52-0:53] & sBH(-) (re. Hälfte; mit sD) [0:57] & sexy (?) [0:58] & sD [1:17 1:23] & (mind.) sD-

0.45-3.10, arte:
Saint Laurent (FRA/BEL 2014)
(mind.)
Laura Cieplik: PU (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung)

2.35-4.08, ORF 1:
The Diary of a Teenage Girl (USA 2015)
Bel Powley: OO & PO [ca. 0:18f. (0:21)] & sBH & OO & PO [ca. 0:36] & OO [ca. 0:41f.] & sNIP [ca. 0:52] & OO & PO(-?) [ca. 1:06] & sBH & sCT- & sNIP & sexy (zumind. etw. Slip)
Kim Lefebvre: sexy ? [ca. 0:01]
Madeleine Waters: sNIP [ca. 0:52] & sexy [(vermutl.) 0:5X] & OO(-) (rO[-]) [ca. 0:59]
Margarita Levieva: OH(-) (keine Evidenz für sBH)
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) (außer K. Lef.) und Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

3.00-4.30, Das Erste:
Nicht ohne deine Liebe (BRD © 2002)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Suzanne von Borsody: sD [0:08] & sD(-) (kurz) & sNIP [0:09] & sNIP [0:10] & PO & OO [0:48]

3.30-4.55, ATV II:
Für Emma und ewig (BRD 2017)
("Teresa", wahrsch.) Doreen Palatini: sexy [0:51 0:52 0:54 0:55]
Inez Bjørg-David {hier so}: sexy [1:12]
Nadja Becker: sBH (mit sD[-?]) [0:07/0:08] & sexy [1:04] & sBH- (mittl. Tl.) [1:06]
[unbekannt (1)]: "sB" [0:52 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [0:53] & sD(-) od. sD & (etw. entfernt) "sB" [0:54 (jew. recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [0:55]
[unbekannt (2)]: "sB" [0:53 0:54 0:55]

5.40-6.40, ATV II:
Mit _Herz_ und Handschellen: Bussi für den Mörder (BRD 2003)
Elena Uhlig: sBH [0:03]
Feo Aladag: (mind.) sD- [0:40 (recht kurz)]
Inka Calvi: (sexy bzw.) OO [(0:01/)0:02] & sexy (?) [0:10 (0:11 0:12[kurz])] & OO (in Video) [0:20 (jew. Standbild: ) 0:21 0:43]
[unbekannt]: sBH [0:22]


----------



## Anonymos (1 Dez. 2022)

Freitag(/Samstag), 2.(/3.) Dezember 2022:

6.10-6.50 und 5.00-5.50, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Nazi (BRD © 2012)
Annette Frier: sD(-) [0:05 0:08 0:11 0:12 (zumeist recht kurz)] & sexy [0:19]
Nadja Becker: sexy (?) [0:19]

7.20-9.50, mdr:
Oh Tannenbaum (BRD © 2007)
Jacqueline Macaulay: sD(-) [0:59]
Johanna Christine Gehlen: sBH [0:20 0:21]

8.50-9.40, mdr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Allein gegen alle (BRD © 2003)
Andrea Kathrin Loewig: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:06] & OO(-) (rO[-]) [0:07 (sehr kurz)] & (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:13 (recht kurz)] & (mind.?) sD- [0:24]

9.45-10.30, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Flucht nach vorn (BRD © 2006)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Hendrikje Fitz: sNIP [0:27]

10.42-11.04, ORF 1:
SCRUBS - DIE ANFÄNGER[[: Meine sprechenden Hände]] ([scrubs]: [[8.11]] My Nah Nah Nah; USA © 2008)
Christa Miller: (mind.) sD- [0:00]

11.20-12.50, rbb:
Einfach Blumen aufs Dach - Eine beinahe historische Filmkomödie (DDR © 1979)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Birgit Raatz: (sexy ? [0:48-0:49] &) sexy bzw. (recht kurz) sD(-) (re.) [0:50-0:51] & sexy [0:53]
Madeleine Lierck ?: sD(-) (li.) [0:03] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [0:32] & sBI [1:24]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI [0:31] bzw. OO+ [0:47] & PU [0:48] bzw. PU & PO [0:48]
[einige bzw. mehrere Unbekannte]: OO [0:47] & PO bzw. PO & OO [0:48]

ca. 11.30-12.00, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Ihre Geschichte ([scrubs]: [[4.5]] Her Story; USA © 2004)
Heather Graham: sD [0:06 (0:10) 0:12]
Judy Reyes: sD [0:01 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [0:06]

ca. 12.25-12.50, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein hollywoodreifer Auftritt ([scrubs]: [[4.7]] My Common Enemy; USA © 2004)
Heather Graham: sD [0:16 0:17]
Judy Reyes: sD [0:00]
Mercy Malick: sD [0:01]
Sarah Chalke: sD [0:14 0:15 0:17] & OH- (ob. RÜ) & {andere Szene} sD(-) [0:18]

12.50-13.40 und 3.40-4.30, hr:
Heiter bis tödlich - Alles Klara: Wanderung in den Tod (BRD © 2012)
Inés Burdow: OO [0:01] & OO (& PO- ?) [0:27/0:28]
[unbekannt (als Mordopfer "Gaby/Gabriele König")]: PO [0:01] & PO unter sCT [0:05] & OH(-) [0:14 (0:43 [Foto])]
[unbekannt]: OO(-?) [0:27] & PU [0:28]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO(-?) [0:01 (recht kurz)] bzw. OO [0:27]
[zwei Unbekannte]: PO [0:00]

ca. 12.50-13.20, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine einmalige Chance ([scrubs]: [[4.8]] My Last Chance; USA © 2004)
Heather Graham: sexy [0:10] & sBH (mit sD) [0:14 0:20(= Absp.)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI [0:07 0:20(= Absp.)] bzw. sD (re.) [0:15 0:20(= Absp.)]

ca. 13.20-13.45, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Spiel mit dem Feuer ([scrubs]: [[4.9]] My Malpractical Decision; USA © 2004)
Amy Rilling (od. Tacey Adams) ?: sD (re.) [0:12 (recht kurz)]
Julianna Margulies: (sexy ? [0:07/0:08 (0:20 = Absp.)] &) sD(-) (re.) [0:19]

13.40-14.30 (auch Samstag, 9.55-10.45), hr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_ - DIE KRANKENSCHWESTERN: Ins kalte Wasser (BRD © 2018)
Jaëla Carlina Probst: sD (li.) [0:27 (recht kurz)]
Llewellyn Reichman: (mind.) OH- [0:01]

13.40-14.30, rbb:
W A P O BODENSEE {Vorsp.} = WAPO Bodensee {Absp.}: Skrupellos (BRD © 2019)
Maddalena Noemi Hirschal: sexy [(0:01? 0:06? 0:15?) 0:32]
(Wendy Güntensperger: sexy ? [0:16 0:17-0:18 0:19])

ca. 13.45-14.15 (auch Samstag, ca. 7.05-7.30), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Peter Pans Mutter (TWO and a half MEN: [9.2] People Who Love Peepholes; USA 2011)
Stephanie Jacobsen: sBI [0:17 0:18]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:00] (Ausschnitt aus vorheriger Folge)

13.45-14.35 (auch Samstag, 8.45-9.35), one:
Der Dicke: Südseeträume (BRD © 2005)
Katrin Pollitt: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:47(-0:48)]

14.30-16.00, hr:
Matthiesens Töchter (BRD © 2015)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Anja Antonowicz: OO [0:10 (recht kurz)]
Ulrike C. Tscharre: sBH [0:22]
[unbekannt]: sD [0:10]

15.10-16.00, WDR:
Morden im Norden: Im Netz (BRD © 2016)
Marie Bendig: (sexy ? [0:00/0:01] &) (wahrsch. jew. Bodydouble) sPO- bzw. sexy bzw. sBH (mit sD) bzw. OH(-) (auf Fotos) [0:18/0:19] & OH bzw. sexy (auf Fotos) [0:24] & OH (auf Foto) [0:26] & sBH bzw. sPO- bzw. OH (auf Fotos) [0:30] & sexy (auf Foto) [0:34]

15.25-16.15 (auch Samstag, 17.55-18.45), one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Das Comeback der Gloria Gibson (Charlie's Angels: [1.20 {so IMDb} od. 1.21] I Will Be Remembered; USA 1977)
Farrah Fawcett-Majors: (mind.) sD- & sNIP (jew. re.) [0:30 (recht kurz)]
Jaclyn Smith: sexy [0:26 0:27 0:28 0:34 0:35? 0:36]
Kate Jackson: sNIP [(0:12/)0:13 0:14]

15.35-16.30, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Ich Sehe Was, Was Du Nicht Siehst {so} (Charmed: [7.10] Witchness Protection; USA 2004)
Charisma Carpenter: "sB" (teilw. mit sD) [0:03-0:05 0:07 0:08(-)0:09 0:13-0:14 0:15-0:16 0:18-0:20 0:21 (0:23) 0:24(-0:25) 0:26-0:27 0:30 0:31(-0:32) 0:33 0:34 0:35]
Holly Marie Combs: sD(-) [(0:08) 0:15]
Rose McGowan (od. Double): (entfernt und unscharf) OH- (RÜ) [0:25]

15.55-17.40, arte:
César und Rosalie (César et Rosalie / È simpatico, ma gli romperei il muso; FRA/ITA/BRD 1972)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Romy Schneider: OH [0:44] & sBI [1:05-1:09]

16.15-17.05, one:
Heiter bis tödlich: Henker & Richter: Rufmord (BRD © 2012)
Isabel Vollmer: sD (auf Foto(s)) [0:18 (0:19)] & sD(-) [0:41 0:42 (jew. recht kurz)]

16.30-17.20, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Die Hexen Von Nebenan {so} (Charmed: [7.11] Ordinary Witches; USA 2005)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:05 (0:06)] & sNIP [0:09-0:10 0:13/0:14] & sD(-) (re.) [0:14] & sNIP [0:15] & sNIP- & sD(-) [0:16] & sD(-) [0:20] & sNIP- [0:23] & sD(-) [0:29 0:30] & sNIP- [0:32] & sD(-) [0:34] & sNIP- [0:37] & sD & sNIP [0:38]
Anne Dudek: sexy [0:14]

18.50-19.15, NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Buds Stipendium (Married with Children: [7.11] The Old College Try; USA 1992)
Amanda Bearse: sexy [0:01]
[drei bzw. mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI (auf Poster[n]) [0:14 (0:15) 0:16 0:17]

20.15-21.50, zdf_neo:
The Bourne Supremacy - Die Bourne[-]Verschwörung (The Bourne Supremacy; USA/BRD 2004)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Franka Potente: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:12 (0:17)]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI (überw. nur Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sexy (bzw. sBA ?)

ca. 20.15-23.40 und 3.15-6.00, PRO 7:
The Dark Knight Rises (USA/GB 2012)
Anne Hathaway: sexy ? [ca. 0:48 2:12 2:24]
Marion Cotillard: sWS (sNIP) [ca. 1:09]
[mehrere (noch ?) Unbekannte]: sD
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

20.15-22.55 (auch Samstag, 22.15-0.55), ATV:
Immer Ärger mit 40 (This Is 40; USA 2012)
Leslie Mann: OH od. NA ? [am Anfang] & OO (rO) [ca. 0:30] & sBI [ca. 0:45] & OO (rO) [ca. 1:19]
Megan Fox: sBH (mit sD) [ca. 0:52] & sBI [(mind.) ca. 1:39 1:43]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von CNDb-Reviewer "Ghostwords")

21.00-22.30 und 0.50-2.25, one:
In Berlin wächst kein Orangenbaum (BRD © 2020)
Anna Schudt: sD(-) [0:20] & sD [(0:21-)0:22] & sD(-) [0:23] & sD [0:42]
Emma Drogunova: sexy [0:27 (0:28) 0:29-0:30 (0:41 0:46 0:47) 0:52/0:53 0:54]

21.10-22.00, RTL UP:
Der Lehrer: ...nimmt der Prophet halt den Bus! (BRD o.J. [2015 od. 2016])
Jessica Ginkel: sD (li.) [0:09 (recht kurz)] & sBH [0:10]

21.46-23.58, 3sat:
Die Maske des Zorro (The Mask of Zorro; USA/BRD 1998)
Catherine Zeta-Jones: sD [... 1:32 (1:33) 1:34] & OO (rO) [1:35 (sehr kurz)] & OH- (ob. RÜ) [1:36 (recht kurz)] & sUPS
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

22.00-23.50 und 1.30-3.20, zdf_neo:
Tränen der Sonne (Tears of the Sun; USA 2003)
Allison Dean: OO [(vor?) ca. 0:56] (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen; (vlt. auf längerem "Director's (Extended) Cut" beruhende) Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

22.45-0.45 und 2.40-4.10, Tele 5:
Mad Max II: Der Vollstrecker {oder (wie bei kabel-eins- und RTL-ZWEI-Version): Mad Max 2} (Mad Max 2 (= Mad Max 2: The Road Warrior = The Road Warrior); AUS 1981)
Anne Jones: PO mit nPU- & OO [0:47]
Kathleen McKay: PU [0:20] & OO [0:21 0:22]
[eine od. zwei Unbekannte]: sBI (auf zwei Fotos) [0:57]

23.25-1.15 und 3.45-5.37, SRF zwei:
Bleed for This - König der Schmerzen (Bleed for This; USA 2016)
Christine Evangelista: sBH [ca. 0:02] & OO [ca. 0:06]
Noelle Trudeau: OO & sPO [ca. 0:40] & OO [ca. 0:57]
Tina Casciani: sexy ? [ca. 0:55]
[... Unbekannte (darunter Jessica Rockwood ?)]: OO [ca. 0:40 u./od. 0:57]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern (außer T. C.) und Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

ca. 23.40-1.30, PRO 7:
Crank 2: High Voltage (Crank: High Voltage = Crank 2; USA 2009)
(mind.)
Amy Smart: OH & sPO(-) [...] & OH & (sehr? kurz) nPU- ("nPU-Oops") [ca. 0:25] & (mind.) sexy [ca. 0:40] & sNIP
Ann(i)e Girard: sexy
Bai Ling: Oops (re. bzw. li.) [ca. 0:15 0:18] & sexy
Jennifer Corrales [= Jenna Haze]: sBI & OO [ca. 0:31]
Julanne Chidi Hill: sPO [ca. 0:10] & sD(-)
Yeva(-)Genevieve Lavlinski: sPO & sBI od. sBH (mit sD) & sBI
[unbekannt (Amy Smarts Bodydouble)]: OO & (sehr kurz) PO(-?) [ca. 0:40]
[... (vlt. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: OO bzw. sPO bzw. "sB" u./od. sBI (zumind. Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sexy
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

23.40-0.10, RTL UP:
_Die Camper_: “Herr und Hund” (BRD o.J. [2000 od. 2001])
Dana Golombek: sD(-) od. sD (re.) [0:03 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:07/0:08 0:09(kurz)]

0.05-3.10, SRF 1:
Fanny und Alexander (Fanny och Alexander / Fanny et Alexandre; SWE/FRA/BRD 1982)
{aus Teilsichtung (der arte-Version):}
Mona Malm: sD [(0:51) 0:52] & sD & Oops (re.) [0:53]
Pernilla Wallgren [= Pernilla August]: OO [0:41 0:42(f.) 0:45] & ... [0:50]

0.10-1.00, mdr:
WEISSENSEE: Alte Wunden (BRD © 2018)
Saskia-Sophie Rosendahl: sD(-) [0:10 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [0:37 (recht kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (od. sBH ?) bzw. (recht kurz) sBH od. sBI [0:37]

0.10-0.35, RTL UP:
_Die_ _Camper_: “Der Neue” (BRD o.J. [2000 od. 2001])
Dana Golombek: (mind.) sD- [0:18-0:19]

0.45-2.40, Tele 5:
NYMPH()MANIAC, Teil 1 (NYMPH()MANIAC, Vol. I; DAN/BRD/FRA/BEL/GB © 2013)
Charlotte Gainsbourg: PU [1:49 (= Absp.)] (innerh. Vorschau auf Teil 2)
Sophie Kennedy Clark: OO [0:19 (recht kurz)] & sexy [0:20]
Stacy Martin: PO [0:18 (recht kurz)] & sexy [0:19?(kurz) 0:20 0:21 0:23 0:26 0:27 0:31] & PU (& PO) [0:38-0:40] & (mind.) sexy ([seitl.] sPO- ?) [0:43] & OO [0:58] & nPU [1:31 1:39] & PO & PU [1:39-1:40] & PU [1:41] & OH [1:42] & PU [1:42/1:43] & PU (& PO) [1:46-1:48] & PU [1:49 (= Absp.)] (innerh. Vorschau auf Teil 2)
[unbekannt (Stacy Martins Bodydouble (bei Penetration); vlt. Cindy, Elvira Friis, Katleen L., Mara od. Tamara)]: PO [1:47]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: PU (auf Kalenderfoto) [0:16] bzw. nPU [0:44]
(oder (wie bei arte-Version) teilw. eine Minute früher [als bei ZDF-/3sat-Version])

1.00-1.50, mdr:
WEISSENSEE: Geister (BRD © 2018)
Lisa Wagner: (mind.) sD- [0:44]
Saskia-Sophie Rosendahl: (OH- ? [(0:26) 0:27] &) (zumind. sugger.) OH(-) (re.) [0:45 0:46(kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO bzw. OH- (ob. RÜ) [0:45]

1.00-1.20, RTL UP:
Das Amt: Moin, Moin (BRD o.J. [1998 od. 1999])
(Claudia Scarpatetti: nix)
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO bzw. OO+ (auf Kalender) [0:08 (0:09 0:11) 0:12]
[unbekannt]: OO (auf "Beate Uhse"-Katalog) [0:23 (= Absp.; kurz)]

1.10-2.45, RTL ZWEI: 
Event Horizon - Am Rande des Universums {wenn wie kabel-eins-Version; oder (wie bei 3sat-Version): Event Horizon} (Event Horizon; USA/GB 1997)
Holley Chant: OO- (rO-) [0:10 (sehr kurz)] & OO [1:05/1:06]
Joely Richardson: sexy (wohl Sport-BH) [0:06/0:07 (0:08-0:09) 0:11 1:26 1:27]
Kathleen Quinlan: sD [0:10]

1.10-1.50 und 3.10-3.50, ATV:
_Pretty Little Liars:_ THE PERFECTIONISTS[: Willkommen an der BHU] (_Pretty Little Liars:_ THE PERFECTIONISTS [1. Pilot]; USA © 2019)
Ashley [Melissa] Wright: NA [0:30]
Sofia Carson: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:15] & sBA [0:16]
Sydney Park: OH (vlt. NA) [0:12/0:13]

1.20-1.40, RTL UP:
Das Amt: Alles Theater (BRD o.J. [1998 od. 1999])
Claudia Scarpatetti: sexy [0:02]
[unbekannt]: OO (auf "Beate Uhse"-Katalog) [0:23 (= Absp.; kurz)]

1.24-2.53 (auch Samstag, 4.56-6.25), ORF 2:
Klinik _UNTER_ Palmen: Liebe, Lügen, Leidenschaft (ÖST od. BRD © 1998)
Anja Kruse: sexy [0:01 0:40 (0:41)] & sBA (z.T. sNIP bzw. mit sD) [0:55 0:58 1:00] & sNIP (bzw. sCT- ?) [1:18 1:23/1:24] & sCT ("sCT-nPU") [(1:24/)1:25] & sWS(-?) [1:25] & OO(-) (rO(-); Bodydouble mögl.) [1:26 (recht kurz)]
Elisabeth Lanz: sBI [0:05] & sexy [0:13-0:14] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:16] & (sBH bzw.) OO [(0:25/)0:26] & OO [0:27/0:28]
Isa Haller: OO & sPO(-?) [1:03] & sPO & OO [1:04]
[unbekannt]: "sB" od. sBH [0:27]
[einige Unbekannte]: sexy bzw. "sB" od. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:53/0:54]

4.35-5.22, ORF 1:
Claws: Karma (Claws: [1.6] Self-Portrait; USA 2017)
Angelica Ross: sBH od. ... ?
Judy Reyes & Suleka Mathew: {zumind. eine} sBH [ca. 0:21] (gemäß ~Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

5.20-5.55, NITRO:
Baywatch - Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu: Das Pokerschiff (Baywatch: [2.21] Game of Chance; USA © 1991)
Colleen Morris: (mind.) sD- [0:20] & sBA [0:21 0:24] & sBA = sWS- (sNIP-) [0:25(/0:26)] & sBA (z.T. sNIP) [0:26-0:27 0:28-0:29]
Erika Eleniak: sBA [0:01(= Vorsp.) 0:14(/0:15)] & (mind.) sD- [0:20 0:21?] & sBA (z.T. mit sD) [0:24(sehr kurz) 0:28-0:29]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (sNIP & mit sD) & sPO bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht bzw. sehr kurz)] bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:01 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBA
[sechs Unbekannte]: sBI (von hint.) (& {drei} sPO(-) bzw. {mind. eine} sPO-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl. bzw. mit sD)

5.45-7.15, one:
DIE Insel[-]ÄRZTIN: DAS RÄTSEL (BRD(/Südafr./Maurit.) © 2020)
Anja Knauer: (mind.) sD- [0:13 0:53]
Dennenesch Zoudé: sD [0:14-0:15 0:18 0:19] & (mind.) sD- (re.) [1:09 1:10]

[Morgiges Frühprogramm wahrsch. im Laufe der Nacht (oder morgen sehr früh)]


----------



## Anonymos (3 Dez. 2022)

Leider erneute Zwangspause, bis mein einziger internetfähiger, gestern Nacht erneut ausgefallener Computer repariert (oder schlimmstenfalls durch einen neuen ersetzt) ist - vermutlich nicht vor Dienstag ...


----------



## Anonymos (7 Dez. 2022)

Mittwoch(/Donnerstag), 7.(/8.) Dezember 2022:

20.15-22.50, arte:
Der englische Patient (The English Patient; USA/GB 1996)
Juliette Binoche: sBH [0:17] & (entfernt) OO- [0:19] & OO (lO) [1:49]
Kristin Scott Thomas: OO (rO) [1:09 (kurz)] & PU [1:11 1:12] & sexy (?) [1:16/1:17] & OH bzw. OO [1:22-1:25]

20.15-22.30, NITRO:
Die Mumie kehrt zurück (The Mummy Returns; USA 2001)
Patricia Velasquez: ~"sB" & ...
Rachel Weisz: "sB" & sD & sUPS
(jeweils gemäß Bildern)

20.15-21.45, ORF III:
Drei Herren (ÖST/BRD 1998)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Regina Fritsch: nPU [0:23] & OO [0:34] & PO & PU [0:38]

22.00-23.55, Tele 5:
SKIN_W_ALKERS (SkinWalkers = Skin Walkers; CAN/USA/BRD © 2006)
Natassia Malthe: sD (li.) (recht kurz) & {andere Szene} "sB(-)" (mit sD) [0:10] & ("sB-" mit) sD [0:18 (recht kurz)] & sexy [0:19 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) [0:20 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:21 (recht kurz)] & "sB(-)" (re. Hälfte; mit sD) [0:23 (recht kurz)] & "sB-" (re. Hälfte; mit sD[-]) [0:25 (recht kurz)] & "sB(-)" (mit sD bzw. sD[-]) [0:26 0:27 (0:28)] & "sB" (mit sD) [0:31] & OH+ (vlt. NA+) [0:35/0:36] & "sB" (mit sD) [0:37] & sD(-) od. sD (li.) [0:38 (recht kurz)] & "sB" (mit sD[-]) [1:07 1:11]
Ramona Pringle: sBH (als Leiche) [0:44 (recht kurz)]
Rhona Mitra: (mind.) sD- [0:11] & sD(-) [0:24] & sD (li.) [0:46 (sehr kurz)] & sNIP [0:55 1:12 (1:13 [kurz]) 1:15 1:16 1:17]
Sarah Carter: sD(-) [1:00 (recht kurz)]

22.30-0.30, NITRO:
The Scorpion King 4: Der verlorene Thron (The Scorpion King: The Lost Throne = The Scorpion King 4: Quest for Power; USA 2014)
Ellen Hollman: (mind.) sexy [ca. 0:37] & sBI (od. "sB" ?) [ca. 1:00]
Esmé Bianco: sBI (od. "sB" ?; mit sD) [ca. 0:49]
(zumeist gemäß Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

23.55-1.25, Tele 5:
Sweet Home (ESP/POL 2015)
Ingrid García Jonsson: sBH (mit sD) [ca. 1:12] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

0.00-0.30, Comedy Central:
Pastewka: Der Pilates-Kurs (BRD 2009)
Annette Frier: sD(-?) [0:10 (recht kurz)]
Sabine Vitua: sD [0:02] & sD(-) [0:2X]

0.10-2.05 (auch Donnerstag, 14.10-16.15), ATV II:
Roxanne (USA 1987)
Daryl Hannah: PO [0:05 0:06(2x) (jew. recht kurz)] & OH [0:07] & NA+ [0:08] & NA [0:09] & sNIP [0:14]

0.30-2.10, NITRO:
Scorpion King: Das Buch der Seelen (The Scorpion King: Book of Souls; USA 2018)
(mind.)
Katy Louise Saunders: ~“sB“ (od. OH ?) (& sPO(-?) ?) [ca. 1:22] & sPO (od. PO ?) & sBI
Mayling Ng: sexy
Pearl Thusi: sPO(-) [ca. 0:58] & ...
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und/oder Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

0.45-2.15, hr:
Mein Schwiegervater, der Stinkstiefel (BRD © 2015)
Mai Duong Kieu: sBI [0:03 (recht kurz)] & OH(-) [0:11] & sBI [0:13] & OH- [0:30 (sehr kurz)] & (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:50 1:28(= Absp.) (jew. kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: PU (auf Poster) [0:48-0:49 0:57] bzw. (mind.) sD- [1:28 (= Absp.)]

1.23-2.09, ORF 1:
Claws: Die Flucht (Claws: [1.7] Escape; USA 2017)
Dale Dickey (50+): sBI [ca. 0:24] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)
Karrueche Tran: sBI ?
(und vermutlich eine Kussszene, in der niemand sexy ist)

1.40-3.00, Tele 5:
Warte, bis es dunkel wird (The Town That Dreaded Sundown; USA 2014)
Addison Timlin: OH (vlt. NA) (im Spiegel) & {andere Szene} sBH (mit sD) & OH
Morganna Bridgers [= Morganna May]: PO- & OO*+* od. PU bzw. OO [ca. 0:18f.]
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und z.T. Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

3.00-4.35, Tele 5:
The Watcher - Willkommen im Motor Way Motel (Looking Glass; CAN/USA 2018)
Jacque Gray: sexy ? [ca. 0:15] & (mind.) OH- [ca. 0:35] & sexy [ca. 0:38] & sBI
Kassia Conway: sBH od. sexy [ca. 0:35]
Kimmy Hittelman [= Kimberly Hittleman = Kimmy Jimenez]: sBH
Robin Tunney: OO [ca. 0:38]
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und z.T. Bild; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

4.00-5.40, ATV II:
der TYP[,] 13 Kinder und ich (BRD © 2009)
Julia Brendler: (sexy ? [0:19] &) OO [0:25] & (mind.) OO- (lO-) [0:48]
Zora Holt: PO [0:10] & sBH [0:31] & sD [(0:54 0:55) 0:57]

5.40-7.10, ATV II:
Mann kann, Frau erst recht (BRD © 2012)
(mind.)
Theresa Scholze: (mind.) sD- [0:03 (kurz)]
[unbekannt]: OO (auf (teilw. großem) Zschr.-Cover-Bild) [0:02 0:14 0:15 0:16/0:17 0:22? (0:24) 0:25 0:28 0:41]
[unbekannt]: OO (auf ~Poster eines Zschr.-Covers) [0:13]
[unbekannt]: PO (auf Zschr.-Cover-Bild) [0:15]
[unbekannt]: sPO(-) (auf Foto auf Comp.-Bildsch.) [0:22 0:23]
[unbekannt]: OO+ (auf Foto) [0:27 (kurz)]
[unbekannt]: OO (auf Foto auf Comp.-Bildsch.) [0:29]
[unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) od. "sB" bzw. OO [0:36-0:37]
[unbekannt]: sexy [(0:36) 0:37]
[unbekannt]: NA+ od. (ob.) PO- (auf Zschr.-Cover-Bild) [0:40 (0:41)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO bzw. sBI bzw. ... (auf kleinen Fotos im Hintergr.) [(u.a.) 0:14 0:22 0:43]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO bzw. OO+ (auf Fotos) [0:23]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: PO bzw. OO bzw. NA bzw. sBI (jew. auf Zschr.-Cover[-Bild]) [1:14]
[einige Unbekannte]: OO bzw. PO (jew. auf Zschr.-Cover) [0:22 (kurz)]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBH u./od. sBI bzw. OO bzw. (s)PO bzw. OO+ (auf kleinen Fotos bzw. Postern) [0:24-0:25]
[zwei Unbekannte]: "sB" od. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:42]

5.45-6.30, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Zu viel Liebe (BRD 2013)
Annette Frier: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:11] & sBH [0:12(mit sD) 0:15(recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [0:32 0:33]
[einige Unbekannte]: sPO bzw. sBH (z.T. mit sD) bzw. OO bzw. sBH & sPO [0:17-0:18 0:20]


----------



## Anonymos (7 Dez. 2022)

Donnerstag(/Freitag), 8.(/9.) Dezember 2022:

6.30-7.10 und 5.20-6.15, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Gutes tun (BRD 2013)
Annette Frier: sD(-) [(0:16) 0:17] & (mind.) sD-
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sPO(-) [0:11 0:12] bzw. sBH od. ... [0:12]

7.05-8.35, one:
Alice, Teil 1 (BRD(/ÖST) © 2022)
{aus Teilsichtung (fast nur 1. Filmdrittel):}
(Lou Strenger: sexy ? [0:14])
Nina Gummich: sBA [0:00-0:03] (& ... ? [0:25-0:26])
Vidina Popov: sBI [0:00-0:02]
[unbekannt]: sBI & sPO- [0:00]

ca. 7.20-8.15, sixx:
Grey’s Anatomy[: Toxisch] (Grey’s Anatomy: [3.14] Wishin' and Hopin'; USA 2007)
Kate Walsh: OH [gegen Ende]

7.20-7.40 und 17.05-17.30, PULS 4:
how i met your mother[: Meins] (how i met your mother: [6.1] Big Days; USA 2010)
Alyson Hannigan: sD
Cobie Smulders: sD
Kaylee Anne Defer [= Kaylee DeFer]: (mind.) sD-

7.25-7.50, zdf_neo:
Ich dich auch!: Der Schichtsalat (BRD © 2022)
Nagmeh Alaei: sexy (?) [0:08-0:09]

7.40-9.10, PULS 4:
Alle Macht den Kindern (BRD/Südafr. © 2013)
Dennenesch Zoudé: sD(-) [0:49/0:50] & (mind.) sD- [0:52] & sD [0:58 (0:59)] & sD(-) [1:04] & (mind.) sD- [1:05]
[einige Bodybuilderinnen]: (s?)BI (im Fernsehen) [1:02 1:03]

8.50-9.40, mdr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Ein leichtfertiges Versprechen (BRD © 2003)
Arzu Bazman: sNIP- (re.) [0:41-0:42]

10.10-11.00, one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Tausche Gangster gegen Charlie, Teil 1 (Charlie's Angels: [2.1] Angels in Paradise, Part 1; USA 1977)
Cheryl Ladd: sBI [0:00(= Vorsp.; recht kurz) 0:21-0:22 0:23] & sexy [0:35 (0:36) 0:37/0:38 (0:39) 0:40 0:41 0:43-0:45]
France Nuyen: sBI [0:11-0:12 0:13 0:14 0:15 0:16 0:17]
Jaclyn Smith: sNIP [0:10/0:11] & sD(-) [0:20]
Lei Kayahara [= Lydia Lei]: sBI [0:21 0:22 (0:23)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI [0:02 0:03 0:09]
[(mind.) eine Unbekannte]: "sB" od. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; z.T. mit sD) [(0:19) 0:20 0:43 (0:45)]
[einige bzw. mehrere bzw. zahlreiche bzw. (mind.) eine Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:01 0:02 0:16 0:21-0:23 0:27-0:29 0:36 0:37 (0:40)]

ca. 11.00-11.30, PRO 7:
how i met your mother[: Kaninchen oder Ente {wohl kaum: Ente oder Kaninchen}] (how i met your mother: [5.15] Rabbit or Duck; USA 2010)
Bar Paly: sD [0:10 0:11]

11.20-12.20, NITRO:
J.A.G. - Im Auftrag der Ehre: Alte Helden sterben nie (JAG: [3.15] Yesterday’s Heroes; USA 1998)
Catherine Bell: sBI [0:40-0:41]

12.30-13.58, mdr:
Go Trabi Go (BRD © 1991)
Claudia Schmutzler: OH+ (bzw. sexy) [0:00(/0:01)] & sexy [0:03] & sPO [0:04] & sexy [0:10] & sNIP [0:11 0:12] & sexy [0:13-0:15] & sNIP- [0:15] & OH {nicht NA} [0:16] & sexy [0:19] & sNIP [0:19(kurz) (0:22)] & sD [0:28 0:29 (0:32)] & sexy [(0:37) 0:42 0:43] & sD(-) od. sD [0:44] & (sPO- &) sBI (z.T. mit sD) [0:46-0:48] & sCT- [0:55 0:56 0:57] & sNIP (re.) [0:59 (recht kurz)] & sNIP od. sCT- [1:00] & sNIP od. sCT- & (2x kurz) sD [1:01] & sNIP (li. bzw. re.) [1:02 1:07(kurz)]
Marie Gruber: sexy od. sBH-- [0:28] & sBA-- [0:32/0:33] & sBA [0:48-0:49]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBA [0:59 (recht kurz)] bzw. sD [1:08]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: PU (& PO) bzw. OO [0:27-0:28 0:29-0:30]

12.40-13.32 (auch Freitag, 9.35-10.25), SWR:
Hubert und Staller: Rauchen ist tödlich (BRD © 2017)
Bettina Mittendorfer: sUPS- [0:22 (kurz)]

12.45-14.30, ATV:
Fantastic Four (USA/BRD 2005)
Jessica Alba: sBH [0:32] & sD [0:48] & OH [0:54 (sehr kurz)] & sD(-) [(mind.) 1:07]

ca. 13.45-14.45, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Die Macht der Gefühle (Charmed: [3.6] Primrose Empath; USA 2000)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [0:00] & sNIP [0:06 0:07] & sexy [0:08 0:09] & sNIP- [0:14] & sexy [0:19 0:20] & sexy bzw. sNIP- [0:21-0:23] & sexy [0:30 (0:34-)0:35] & sD(-) [0:40]
Shannen Doherty: sNIP [0:00]

14.10-15.00, NDR:
Hubert und _ohne_ Staller: Daumen hoch (BRD © 2021)
Lilly-Marie Vogler: sD(-) (li.) [0:00 (recht kurz)] (0:23 nix)

14.15-16.05, arte:
Das unsichtbare Mädchen (BRD © 2012)
(mind.)
Anja Schiffel: sexy (Slip) [0:28-0:29] (& sexy ? [0:30 (recht kurz)])
Elisa Schlott: sexy [1:18 1:19] & OO(+) (als Leiche) [1:31/1:32]
Karolina Lodyga: OO(-) [0:59]
Silke Bodenbender: sBH [0:06] & PO(-) (Bodydouble mögl.) [0:07 (recht kurz)] & sD [0:44(Foto) 1:00(recht kurz)] & sexy (Slip) [1:01]
Victoria Sordo: sD (li.) [0:20]
[unbekannt ("Melanie")]: OO(-) bzw. OO (auf einem bzw. zwei Handybild[ern]) [0:17]

14.30-16.00 und 0.30-2.00, hr:
_Mein Sohn_ HELEN (BRD © 2015)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Kyra [Sophia] Kahre: OO bzw. (relativ kurz) PU [0:08(-)0:09] & (mind.) OH- [0:10] & (sexy bzw.) sBH (mit sD) [(1:22-)1:23]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBH bzw. sexy [0:41]

ca. 14.45-15.40, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Balthasar (Charmed: [3.8] Sleuthing with the Enemy; USA 2000)
Shannen Doherty: sexy [0:10(kurz) 0:22]

14.50-15.15, NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Der Mann mit der leeren Hose (Married with Children: [7.16] Mr. Empty Pants; USA 1993)
Avalon Anders: sBI [0:16-0:20 0:22(Zschr.-Cover)]
Jayne Halskov: sBI [0:16-0:20 0:22(Zschr.-Cover)]
Kristi Ducati: sBI [0:16-0:20 0:22(Zschr.-Cover)]

15.15-15.45, NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Du bist mein Herzblatt (Married with Children: [7.17] You Can't Miss; USA 1993)
Chantel Dubay: sD [0:10-0:13 0:18-0:19 0:20]
Christina Applegate: sexy [0:06/0:07]

15.35-16.15 (auch Freitag, 10.00-10.40), one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Tausche Gangster gegen Charlie, Teil 2 (Charlie's Angels: [2.1] Angels in Paradise, Part 2; USA 1977)
Cheryl Ladd: sBI [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)] & sexy [0:02 (recht kurz)] (& vlt. OH- [0:08(-)0:09(-)0:10]) & sexy [0:13 0:15 0:16] & sBI (z.T. mit sD) [0:22 0:23-0:24 0:26 0:27 0:28 0:30 (jew. nur Bik.-Obertl.: ) 0:31 (0:32) 0:33 0:34 0:35]
France Nuyen: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) od. "sB" [0:07]
Jaclyn Smith: sBI (teilw. nur Bik.-Obertl. im Bild; z.T. mit sD bzw. sD[-]) [(0:22) 0:23-0:25 0:26 0:27 0:28/0:29 0:30]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:06 0:34]
[mehrere bzw. einige Unbekannte]: sBI (überw. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:01 0:02 0:31-0:33 0:34 0:35]

ca. 15.40-16.30, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Besessen (Charmed: [3.9] Coyote Piper; USA 2001)
Holly Marie Combs: sexy [(0:28 0:29) 0:31 0:32 0:33 0:34-0:35 (0:36 0:37) 0:38]

15.50-17.25 (auch Freitag, 9.15-10.50), SRF 1:
INGA LINDSTRÖM: _Der_ {nicht: Das} _Erbe von Granlunda_ (BRD(/ÖST) © 2009)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Simone Heher: sD(-) od. sD [0:01] & sBI [0:58] & sBI & sPO- [0:59] & OH(-) [1:25]

16.00-16.35, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Anixe auf Reisen: Anixe auf Reisen auf Jamaika (BRD o.J.)
Wolke Hegenbarth: sexy (od. ~sBI ?) & {andere Szene} sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:00 (jew. kurz)] & sBI [0:05] & sexy (od. ~sBI ?) [0:05/0:06] & OH(-) [0:06] & sBI [0:07 (0:10)] & sexy (od. ~sBI ?) [0:13]

ca. 16.30-17.25, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Wenn der Eismann kommt (Charmed: [3.10] We All Scream for Ice Cream; USA 2001)
Shannen Doherty: sexy [(0:05 0:07 0:40) 0:41]

17.21-19.30, ORF 1:
Liebe braucht keine Ferien (The Holiday; USA 2006)
Cameron Diaz: sexy (evtl. OH- [wohl kaum NA]) [1:12/1:13] & sBH [1:40 (1:44)]
Kate Winslet: sBA (überw. im Wasser) [0:33 (1:27)] & sD [2:03]

ca. 17.25-18.25, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Gegen alle Regeln (Charmed: [3.11] Blinded by the Whitelighter; USA 2001)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:39-0:41]
Shannen Doherty: sexy [0:05 0:26] & sD [0:28(-0:30)] & sNIP- [0:41]
[unbekannt (Sängerin der Musikgruppe "Box")]: sexy [0:39]

18.20-18.50 (auch Freitag, 14.50-15.15), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Peggy und die Piraten (Married with Children: [7.18] Peggy and the Pirates; USA 1993)
Christina Applegate: sexy [0:07 (0:09/)0:10 (0:14)]
Katey Sagal: sD(-) [0:12] & (mind.) sD-
[(jew.) unbekannt]: (mind.) sD- [0:06 0:20]

ca. 18.25-19.20, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Verlorene Seelen (Charmed: [3.12] Wrestling with Demons; USA 2000)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP (od. sCT- ?) [0:09/0:10] & sexy [0:41]

18.50-19.10 (auch Freitag, 15.15-15.40), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Die Altenspiele (Married with Children: [7.19] Go for the Old; USA 1993)
Katey Sagal: sD(-) [0:15]

19.25-19.55 (auch Freitag, 17.20-17.50), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Charlies Engel (TWO and a half MEN: [7.15] Aye, Aye, Captain Douche; USA 2010)
Jennifer Taylor: sD [0:03(/0:04)]

20.15-21.00 und 23.35-0.20, NITRO:
Law & Order: Special Victims Unit {oder (laut IMDb): Law & Order: New York}: Nicht zu fassen (1) (Law & Order: Special Victims Unit: [21.9] Can't Be Held Accountable; USA 2019)
(mind.)
Grace Narducci: (mind.) OH- [ca. 0:03] (gemäß Bilden und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

20.15-21.50, ORF 2:
Alice im Weihnachtsland (BRD © 2021)
Aybi Era: OO & sPO(-) [0:14 (jew. recht kurz)]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

20.15-22.20 und 1.00-2.35, ATV II:
Niemandsland - The Aftermath (The Aftermath; BRD/GB/USA 2019)
Keira Knightley: ... ?
[unbekannt (Keira Knightleys Bodydouble)]: OO & PO [ca. 1:05] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

20.15-22.15 (auch Freitag, 22.05-0.00), ATV:
Schöne Bescherung {wenn wie vox-Version; oder (wie bei SAT.1-Version): National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation} [= Hilfe, es weihnachtet sehr {laut IMDb}] (National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation = Christmas Vacation (= National Lampoon's Winter Holiday {GB}); USA 1989)
Beverly D'Angelo: sNIP- [?] (re.) [(0:10?-)0:11] & sBA(-) [0:50]
Julia Louis-Dreyfus: sBH(-) (zumind. li. Hälfte) [0:37 (recht kurz)] & (sBH- mit) sD [0:38]
Juliette Lewis: sBI [0:50 0:51]
Nicolette Scorsese: sD [0:14(-0:15)] & sexy [0:16] & sBA & (recht kurz) OH (re.) [0:51] (& OH- ? [0:52])

21.55-22.45, NITRO:
Law & Order: Special Victims Unit {oder (laut IMDb): Law & Order: New York}: Racheengel (Law & Order: Special Victims Unit: [21.11] She Paints for Vengeance; USA 2020)
(mind.)
Ava Lange: sBI (mit sD)
Megan Elyse Fulmer: sBI [ca. 0:01 ?]
Tonya Glanz: sBI & sPO- [ca. 0:01]
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung und z.T. Bild; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

21.57-23.33 und 2.57-4.26, ORF 2:
Alle Nadeln an der Tanne (BRD © 2020)
Anna Loos: (mind.) sD- [0:46 (recht kurz)]
Mariam Hage: (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:22]

22.10-0.10 und 1.45-3.30, ServusTV:
The Broken Circle Breakdown {wenn wie arte-Version; oder (laut ServusTV und IMDb): The Broken Circle} (The Broken Circle Breakdown; BEL/NED © 2012)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Veerle Baetens: ((s)PO- &) OO [0:06-0:07] & sBI [0:08/0:09] & (mind.) sPO- [0:11] & PO & (jew. kurz) nPU- ? & {zumind. bei HD-Bildqualität erkennbar} OO- (lO-) [0:12] & nPU-- (kurz) & sBH [0:22] & OO (rO) & PO bzw. OH- (ob. RÜ) [1:02(-)1:03] & sBH [1:34] & NA+ [1:35] & sBH [1:36]

22.15-0.10 (auch Freitag, 0.00-1.50), ATV:
Bad Santa (USA/BRD 2003)
{auf ZDF-Version beruhende Zeitangaben:}
Lauren Graham: OH- (Bodydouble mögl.) [0:47] & sBH (z.T. mit sD [li.]) [1:09-1:10 1:11] & sexy [1:30 (recht kurz)]
Lisa Ross: "sB" [0:14]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sexy [0:33]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: (sBI von hint. &) sPO(-) bzw. sBI & sPO- [0:11] bzw. sD (im Fernsehen) [1:08 (recht kurz)]
[einige Unbekannte]: (sBI von hint. &) sPO- [0:11]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:09-0:11]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sPO & OO [0:14]
[(mind.) zwei Unbekannte]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) (im Fernsehen) [1:08 (recht kurz)]

22.55-0.50, Tele 5:
Doomsday - Tag der Rache (Doomsday; GB/USA/Südafr./BRD 2008)
(mind.)
Lily Anderson: OO [0:08]
(Film nur bis 0:10 gesehen, aber weitere Nacktszenen soll es nicht geben)

22.55-0.30 und 3.40-5.15, SRF zwei:
Die Highligen Drei Könige (The Night Before; USA 2015)
Hannah Townsend: sD [ca. 0:17]
Ilana Glazer: sD [ca. 0:31]
Nicola Fiore: sBH
[einige Unbekannte]: OO(-?)
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und z.T. Bild; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

23.15-23.45, BR:
SERVUS BABY: Indisch (BRD © 2020)
Josephine Ehlert: sBH- [0:00] & OH(-) [0:10] & sD(-) [0:12(-0:13)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sPO bzw. NA [0:10-0:11] bzw. PO(-?) [(0:10) 0:11 0:12-0:13] (jew. auf Foto od. Poster)

23.33-1.28, ORF 2:
Der Atem des Himmels (ÖST(/BRD) © 2010)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Beatrice [eigtl. Beatrix ?] Bilgeri: sD(-) [0:34] & sUPS od. sPO- [0:35] & sD(-) [1:02] & sBH (mit sD) [1:04] & sBH & OO(-) (od. Oops) [1:05]

(23.45-0.15, BR:
SERVUS BABY: Sombrero (BRD © 2020)
Genija Rykova: vlt. sBI- (ob. Tl. Bik.-Obertl.) (od. (s)BA-- ?) [0:11(-)0:12 (0:13)])

0.10-2.00 und 2.00-3.40, ATV:
Extreme Rage (A Man Apart; USA/BRD 2003)
(mind.)
Diana Espen [= April Flowers]: OO & sPO [0:57]
Rachel Sterling: sCT & sPO [0:04 0:05-0:07]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: "sB" od. sBH [0:05] bzw. sBH [0:17] bzw. sBH od. sBI [0:45 (kurz)] bzw. sPO & OO [0:55] bzw. sD [1:34]

0.50-2.30, Tele 5:
L.A. Outlaws - Die Gesetzlosen (Vigilante Diaries; USA 2016)
Babina Victoria, Inna Rudenko, Irina Danilenko & Tamara Naumenko ("Andrea's Girls"): OO {eine} bzw. sBH {zwei} bzw. … {eine}
Chasty Ballesteros: sexy ?
Christine Nguyen: OO [ca. 0:12]
Jacqueline Lord: sexy (Sport-BH)
Jessica Surls: sD
Jessica Uberuaga: sCT ("sCT-PO")
Levy Tran: sPO(-) [ca. 1:28] & sexy od. sPO- & sexy (etw. Slip)
Mara [eigtl. Marta ?] Fimbres: sBI (mit sD)
Mary Christina Brown: sexy od. sUPS [ca. 1:28]
[einige Unbekannte]: OO bzw. sBH [ca. 0:12]
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

2.00-2.45, one:
DAS BEGRÄBNIS: JACKY & KEVIN - Die Enkelkinder (BRD © 2022)
Adina Vetter: sD (li.) [0:01]
Luise von Finckh: sD(-) (unter sCT) [0:40 0:41] & sD(+?) (li.; unter sCT) [0:42] & (mind.) sD- (unter sCT) (& vlt. sexy [mehrf.])


----------



## Anonymos (9 Dez. 2022)

Freitag(/Samstag), 9.(/10.) Dezember 2022:

20.15-21.45, arte:
Mein Mann, ein Mörder (BRD © 2013)
Esther Zimmering: (sBH &) OO+ & (seitl.) PO [0:01] & NA & (recht kurz) OO (rO) [0:02] & sexy (Slip) [0:51(Double mögl.) 1:24]
Esther Zimmering od. Stuntdouble: sexy [0:00 0:16 0:51 0:56 1:23]
Veronica Ferres: sexy [0:47] & sD [1:09] & sNIP [1:10]

20.15-21.05, RTL UP:
Der Lehrer: Like in a Fucking French Movie... so unverkrampft (BRD o.J. [2015 od. 2016])
Jessica Ginkel: sexy [0:03(kurz) 0:16 (0:20) 0:21 (0:22)]

20.15-22.05, ATV:
die*nackte*wahrheit {so} (the*ugly*truth; USA 2009)
Arielle Vandenberg & Tess Parker {laut Mr. Skin}: sBI (eine mit sD) [0:26-0:28]
Katherine Heigl: sexy (Unterhose) [0:23] (& Fake (Bodydouble + ihr Kopf) [0:29]) & sD(-) [0:37 0:38 (0:39)] & sD [0:39 0:44 0:48] & sD(-) od. sD [1:08 (recht kurz)] & sD [1:11] & sD(-) [1:12] & (mind.) sD- {kein sBH}
[unbekannt (Katherine Heigls Bodydouble)]: (wahrsch. nur sugger.) NA [0:29]
[unbekannt]: "sB" [0:55(kurz) (0:56)]

21.10-21.55 und 0.50-1.30, VOXup:
Chicago Fire: Sie ist weg (Chicago Fire: [7.1] A Closer Eye; USA 2018)
Miranda Rae Mayo: sBH od. sexy ? ("underwear") [0:00] (laut Mr. Skin; kein brauchbares Bild bekannt)

21.45-23.15, arte:
Der Schneegänger - nach dem gleichnamigen Roman von Elisabeth Herrmann (BRD © 2020)
Luise von Finckh: sBI [1:00(recht kurz) (1:01)]
Nadja Bobyleva: OH- (ob. RÜ) [0:33] & sexy (& (2x sehr kurz) sBH- ? (hautfarb.) [od. OH ?]) & (recht kurz) sD(-?) (re.) [1:10]

22.20-0.30, PULS 4:
The Italian Job - Jagd auf Millionen (The Italian Job / Braquage à l'italienne / ... ?; USA/FRA/GB/ITA 2003)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Charlize Theron: sD [0:02] & sD(-) (re.) [0:03] & sBH [0:39]
Julie Costello: sexy (Unterhose) {nicht sBH} [0:42]

22.25-0.30, 3sat:
Tombstone (USA 1993)
Dana Delany: sexy (Unterhose) (od. sCT(-?) ("sCT(-?)-nPU") ?) [ca. 1:11]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: PO (kurz)
[…(noch ?) Unbekannte]: sD
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

22.30-0.20, one:
3 Tage in Quiberon (BRD/ÖST/FRA © 2018)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Marie Bäumer: NA+ [0:10 (recht kurz)] & OO(-) (rO[-]) (unter Wasser) & OH+ (OO- (lO-) od. Oops ?) [0:12 (recht bzw. sehr kurz)] & sexy (Unterhose) [0:42] & sD(-) (re.) [0:43 (recht kurz)] & sD [0:43/0:44] & PO(-) [0:44] & sNIP- (od. sCT- ?) (re.) [1:20] & OH(-) (re.) [1:22 (recht kurz)] & OO(-) (lO[-]) od. OO (lO) [1:23 (2x sehr kurz)] & OO [1:27]

23.25-1.00 und 3.40-5.10, SRF zwei:
Die Wutprobe {wenn wie SAT.1-Version; oder (wie bei [nicht nur beim Titel leicht abweichender] PRO7-Version): Die Wutprobe - Anger Management} (Anger Management; USA 2003)
Heather Graham: sBH (mit sD) [ca. 0:56-0:57]
January Jones: sD(-) [ca. 0:09 0:10 0:11/0:12 0:13 0:14] & sexy [ca. 1:13 1:14] & sD(-) [ca. 1:26 1:28] & sexy [ca. 1:32]
Krista Allen: sexy [ca. 1:13] & sD(-) [ca. 1:14 (kurz)] & sexy [ca. 1:14]
[unbekannt]: sD [ca. 0:05]

ca. 23.40-1.30, PRO 7:
The Mechanic (USA 2011)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Mini Anden: OO*+* & PO (bzw. sexy (Slip)) [0:10(-0:11)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO (rO) bzw. OH+ (in Video) (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung)

23.40-0.10, RTL UP:
_Die_ _Camper_: “Sturmfreie Bude” (BRD o.J. [2000 od. 2001])
Dana Golombek: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:18]
[unbekannt]: sBH (auf Fernsehbildsch.) [0:14]

23.45-1.20, zdf_neo:
Drag Me to Hell (USA 2009)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Alison Lohman: sD(-) [(0:36) 0:44 0:45 (z.T. recht kurz)] & sWS (sNIP) [1:23/1:24] & sD(-) [1:27]

0.00-2.00, SRF 1:
Ermittlungen gegen einen über jeden Verdacht erhabenen Bürger (Indagine su un cittadino al di sopra di ogni sospetto; ITA 1970)
Florinda Bolkan: OO (gemäß Szenenbeschreibung)

0.10-1.00, mdr:
WEISSENSEE: Der erste Stein (BRD © 2018)
Nele Trebs: sBH [0:22]

0.20-1.50, one:
Anderst schön (BRD © 2015)
Christina Große: sexy (Unterhose von hint.) [1:28]

0.35-1.00, RTL UP:
_Die Camper_: “Die Videokamera” (BRD o.J. [2000 od. 2001])
Felicitas Woll: sexy [0:04 (0:05)]

0.40-3.30 (auch Samstag, 2.15-5.00), Tele 5:
NYMPH()MANIAC, Teil 2 (NYMPH()MANIAC, Vol. II; DAN/BRD/FRA/BEL/GB/SWE 2013)
Charlotte Gainsbourg: sBH & OO bzw. PO & PU [0:23-0:24] & PU [0:25] & PO (vlt. teilw. Bodydouble) [0:37 0:39 0:40] & PO mit nPU- [?] (wahrsch. Bodydouble) [0:41] & OO [0:45] & nPU & PO [0:54] & PO (mit nPU- ?) (wahrsch. Bodydouble) [0:59] & sexy (& nPU- ?) [1:00] & sNIP (?) & {andere Szene} sexy (etw. (schwarzer) Slip) (od. nPU ?) [1:25] & PU [1:27-1:28] & PO [1:53]
Mia Goth: (sBH bzw.) PU (& PO) [1:27-1:28] & PU & PO [1:35] & OH+ [1:37] & nPU [1:43] & PO [1:43 1:44] & nPU (vlt. Bodydouble) [1:44]
Stacy Martin: OO- (zumind. rO-; recht kurz) & (mind.) PO- [0:00] & PU [0:04 0:05] & PO & PU [0:15/0:16] & PU [1:47]
[unbekannt (Charlotte Gainsbourgs Bodydouble)]: PO mit nPU [0:55-0:56 1:48]

1.00-1.50, mdr:
WEISSENSEE: Blühendes Land (BRD © 2018)
Jördis Triebel: (s)BA ? [0:16] & sD (recht kurz) & OH+ [0:20]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO- (rO-) [0:10] bzw. OH- [0:11]

1.20-2.55, zdf_neo:
Dawn of the Dead ([Zack Snyder's] Dawn of the Dead / L'aube des morts / L'armée des morts; USA/CAN/FRA(/JAP?) © 2004)
Kim Kerns: sBI & OO (in Video) [1:31 (= Absp.)]
Kim Poirier: sBH & OO(-) [0:50]
(Luigia Zucaros OO-Szene kommt hier - im Unterschied zum etwas längeren "unrated director's cut" - nicht vor)
Sarah Polley: OH & (Bodydouble mögl.) NA+ [0:04] & sD [0:12 0:41 1:04 (1:06) (überw. recht kurz)]

1.20-1.40, RTL UP:
Das Amt: Die Sexfalle (BRD o.J. [1999 od. 2000])
[(mir) (jew.) unbekannt]: OO [0:13] bzw. OH [0:13 0:15 0:16 0:19] bzw. sD & nPU [0:14] & sD [0:15] & sD & nPU [0:19-0:20] (jew. auf großem ... [~Foto]) bzw. OO & PO- (auf Poster) [0:21] bzw. OO (auf "Beate Uhse"-Katalog) [0:23 (= Absp.; kurz)]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: OO (bzw. ... bzw. {mind. eine} sPO) (überw. auf Videocover) [0:13-0:16 0:18-0:21]

1.32-3.02 (auch Samstag, 4.38-6.10), ORF 2:
Klinik _UNTER_ Palmen: Der Engel des Todes (ÖST od. BRD © 1998)
Anja Kruse: sD [(0:02?) 0:03/0:04] & (sexy bzw.) (seitl.) sPO(-) (kurz) [(0:57-)0:58] & sNIP [1:22]
Elisabeth Lanz: sBH [(0:59-)1:00] & sexy (etw. Slip) [1:01 (kurz)] & sUPS [(1:07 1:22?) 1:24] (0:24 nix, danach lediglich nackte Schultern, also auch nix)

2.05-3.38, ORF 1:
The D Train {laut Sender; oder: The D Train - Der Star meiner Nacht} (The D Train = The D-Train = Bad Bromance; GB/USA 2015)
Cynyon Dawn [Rodriguez]: OO [ca. 0:34]
Daniella Short: OO & sPO [ca. 0:34]
Denise Williamson: sBH (mit sD) & (mind.) sPO- [ca. 1:00]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sPO(-) bzw. ... [ca. 0:34]
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und z.T. Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

2.50-3.40 (auch Samstag, 7.35-8.25), one:
Der Dicke: Große Pläne (BRD © 2007)
Kathrin Kühnel: sD (recht kurz) (bzw. (mind.) sD-) [0:01(/0:02)] & sD(-) [0:04]

ca. 3.35-4.00, SAT.1:
Sechserpack: Heimwerker & Handwerker (BRD 2007)
Shirin Soraya: sBH [0:01 0:20]

3.38-4.23, ORF 1:
Claws: Die Flucht (Claws: [1.7] Escape; USA 2017)
Dale Dickey (50+): sBI [ca. 0:24] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)
Karrueche Tran: sBI ?
(und vermutlich eine Kussszene, in der niemand sexy ist)

ca. 4.00-4.15, SAT.1:
Sechserpack: Wasser (BRD 2007)
Nina Vorbrodt: sBH & OH [0:00]
Shirin Soraya: sBA (im Wasser) [0:02/0:03]

5.00-5.35, NITRO:
Baywatch - Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu: Zwischen zwei Fronten (Baywatch: [3.5] Pier Pressure; USA © 1992)
Alexandra Paul: sBA [0:01 (= Vorsp.)]
Elizabeth Berkley: sBI (z.T. mit sD) [0:17 0:18 0:27 0:28 0:29 0:30 0:32-0:33(-0:34)]
Nicole Eggert: sBA [0:00(/0:01) (= Vorsp.)] & sBA = sWS (sNIP) [0:04 0:05] & sBA- [0:06] & sBI [0:16(Bik.-Obertl.) 0:17-0:18] & sBA & (mind.) sPO- [0:23 0:24] & sBA (überw. sNIP) [0:27 0:28 0:29 0:31 0:32-0:33 (0:34 [kurz])] & sBI [0:38]
Pamela Denise Anderson: sBA (sNIP) [0:01 (= Vorsp.)]
Susan Anton: sBA [0:18] & sexy [0:38]
Tiara English: sBI (z.T. mit sD) [0:17 0:18 0:27 0:28 0:29 0:30 0:32/0:33]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:00 (= Vorsp.; sehr kurz)] bzw. sPO(-) & (recht kurz) sBI [0:37]
[... Unbekannte]: sBA
[sechs Unbekannte]: sBI (von hint.) (& {drei} sPO(-) bzw. {mind. eine} sPO-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.)

5.27-6.00, ORF 1:
American Housewife[: Der Club] (American Housewife: [1.21] The Club; USA © 2017)
Bree Condon: sBI (mit sD) [0:08]
Christina Ulloa: sBI [0:08]
Katy Mixon: sBA [0:16-0:17]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI (bzw. ... ?)

5.35-6.15, NITRO:
Baywatch - Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu: Konkurrenzkampf (Baywatch: [3.6] Showdown at Malibu Beach High; USA © 1992)
Alexandra Paul: sBA [0:01 (= Vorsp.)]
Elizabeth Berkley: *sBI* [0:31(Bik.-Obertl.) 0:33/0:34] & sBI (& (kurz) (mind.) sPO-) [0:34-0:35] & sBI [0:36]
Nicole Eggert: sBA [0:00 (= Vorsp.)] & sexy [0:06 0:07] & "sB" [0:11 0:12 0:13 0:14 0:16 0:17 0:22-0:23 0:24] & *sBI* (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:31 0:33-0:34 0:35 0:36]
Pamela Denise Anderson: sBA (sNIP) [0:01 (= Vorsp.)] & sD [0:06] & sexy [0:11 0:15-0:16 0:17] & *sBI* (mit sD) & sPO(-) (bzw. sPO ?) [0:35-0:36] & sBI (mit sD) [0:37]
Terri Ivens: *sBI* (mit sD) [0:31 (recht kurz)] & sBI (mit sD) & (kurz) (mind.) sPO- [0:32] & sBI (mit sD) [0:33 0:36 0:37]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:00 (= Vorsp.; sehr kurz)] bzw. "sB" [0:12 0:15 0:16] bzw. sD(-) [0:12] bzw. sexy [0:15 0:16 0:17 bzw. {andere:} 0:16 (recht kurz)] bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO(-) [0:30 (recht kurz)]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBA
[sechs Unbekannte]: sBI (von hint.) (& {drei} sPO(-) bzw. {mind. eine} sPO-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. mit sD; einige nur Bik.-Obertl.) (& {einige} sPO- ?)

5.40-7.05, mdr:
Das Weihnachts-Ekel (BRD/ÖST © 2006)
Julia Cencig: PO [0:12] & sD [(0:19-)0:20(-0:21) 0:52/0:53]
[unbekannt]: OH+ od. NA+ (auf Foto) [0:20]

[Morgiges Frühprogramm vlt. spät in der Nacht oder morgen sehr früh]


----------



## Anonymos (10 Dez. 2022)

Samstag(/Sonntag), 10.(/11.) Dezember 2022:

5.55-6.35, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Sie ist ein Model und sie sieht gut aus (BRD © 2013)
Annette Frier: sBH (mit sD) [0:00] & sD [0:10] & sBH [0:12] & sD (li.) [0:40]
Larissa Marolt: sD (li.) [0:37]
[unbekannt ("Stella")]: sexy [0:05] & sBH [0:26]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:34 (0:35) 0:36]

6.15-7.00, NITRO:
Baywatch - Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu: Showdown auf den Klippen (Baywatch: [3.7] Point Doom; USA © 1992)
Alexandra Paul: sBA [0:01 (= Vorsp.)] & sBA (z.T. sNIP) [ca. 0:04f. 0:08 0:17ff. 0:26 (0:27) 0:35ff.]
Jennifer Campbell: sBI [ca. 0:11f.] & sD [ca. (0:14) 0:15] & sexy (?) [ca. 0:34]
Nicole Eggert: sBA [0:00 (= Vorsp.)]
Pamela Denise Anderson: sBA (sNIP) [0:01 (= Vorsp.)] & sBA [ca. 0:04f. 0:08 0:27f.] & sD [ca. 0:33f.] & sBA [ca. 0:35ff.]
Raye Hollitt: sBI (mit sD) [ca. 0:06 0:34]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:00 (= Vorsp.; sehr kurz)] bzw. sexy [ca. 0:09f.] bzw. "sB" [ca. ...? 0:21 0:23 0:25 0:29]
[sechs Unbekannte]: sBI (von hint.) (& {drei} sPO(-) bzw. {mind. eine} sPO-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sBA

7.20-9.15 und 4.25-6.12, SRF zwei:
La Belle et la Bête - Die Schöne und das Biest (La Belle et la Bête; FRA/BRD © 2014)
Léa Seydoux: *sD* [0:10 (0:34 0:36) 0:41-0:42 0:43-0:44 0:46 0:47 0:48 (0:49) 0:50 (0:51) 0:52 0:54 (0:55) (0:56/)0:57 0:58 0:59-1:00 (1:03/1:04 1:05 1:07) 1:14 1:15 1:22 1:23 1:27 (1:28) 1:31 (1:32) 1:33 1:34-1:35 1:36 1:37/1:38 1:39]
Myriam Charleins: sD(-) (bzw. sD ?) [0:12 0:13] & sD [0:14] & sD(-) [1:19]
Nora Hütz {hier so}: sD(-) [0:38]
Yvonne Catterfeld: sD(-) [(0:38) 0:39] & sD (bzw. sD[-]) [0:40(-0:41)] & NA [1:09/1:10 1:11] & PO [1:11]
(oder - wie in Tele5-Mediathek (mit etwas längerem Filmanfang) - zumeist eine Minute später [als bei RTL ZWEI])

8.25-9.55, one:
Auf einmal war es Liebe (BRD © 2019)
Kim Riedle: OH- [0:34 (recht kurz)]

10.15-11.05, hr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_ - DIE KRANKENSCHWESTERN: Drei Freunde (BRD © 2018)
Leslie-Vanessa Lill: sBA [(nur) 0:01 0:02]
Llewellyn Reichman: sexy [0:01] & sBH [0:26] & sexy [0:47-0:48]
[unbekannt]: sBI & (recht kurz) sPO(-) [0:01]

11.05-12.30, hr:
mona kriegt ein baby (BRD © 2014)
Barbara Auer: sBH(-) (re. Hälfte) [1:17]
Hannah Valentin: sD [(0:01) 0:08] & sexy (?) [(0:21-)0:22] & sD(-) [0:26] & sexy (?) [0:34 0:35] & sD [1:04 1:05-1:06]
Stephanie Amarell: sBA [0:00-0:01 0:17 0:19(Foto)] & sexy [0:20 0:46] & sBA [1:18]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:50]
[eine bzw. drei Unbekannte]: sBA [0:00 0:17]

11.14-12.44, ORF 2:
Alice im Weihnachtsland (BRD © 2021)
{aus Teilsichtung (fast nur 1. Filmhälfte):}
Aybi Era: OO & sPO(-) [0:14 (jew. recht kurz)]

11.30-13.00, 3sat:
Ein Hund kam in die Küche (ÖST(/BRD) © 2001)
Andrea Eckert: PO [0:06] & PO & PU [0:07] & sNIP [0:08-0:09] & PO (kurz) & OO+ [0:21] & PO & PU [0:31] & OH(-) [1:01] & PO- & OO+ [1:04]
Nicole Marischka: PO & NA+ [0:31] & NA+ [0:32] & sWS (li. sNIP[-?]) [0:33] & OO (lO) [1:07] & OH- [1:08-1:09]

14.00-15.30, NDR:
Besuch für Emma (BRD © 2015)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Christin Nichols: sD [1:18 (1:19)]

14.10-15.40, ORF III:
Kottan ermittelt: Nachttankstelle (ÖST 1978)
Ulli Maier: OO (gemäß Bildern; zu sehen bekommt den Film in Deutschland schon lange nicht mehr)

15.00-15.50, one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Drei Engel auf See (Charlie's Angels: [1.21 {so IMDb} od. 1.22] Angels at Sea; USA © 1977)
Farrah Fawcett-Majors: sNIP (& sUPS ?) [0:16]
(Jaclyn Smith: sNIP ? [0:20])

15.50-16.35, one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Tödliche Massage (Charlie's Angels: [1.22 {so IMDb} od. 1.23] The Blue Angels; USA 1977)
Farrah Fawcett-Majors: sNIP [0:09 0:10 0:11] & sD(-) (li.) & sNIP- (?) [0:20] & sNIP & (kurz) sD (re.) [0:26] & sD(-) (re.) & sNIP [0:27] & sD & sNIP- (?) [0:29-0:30] & sNIP- [0:43-0:44 (0:45?)]
Jaclyn Smith: sexy od. sNIP- [0:08]
Kate Jackson: sexy [0:15 (recht kurz)]
Marilyn Joi: sexy [0:07]
[(mind.) eine Unbekannte]: "sB" (od. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) ?) od. sexy [0:01]

ca. 16.30-17.30, kabel eins:
Hawaii Five-0: Einzelkämpfer (Hawaii Five-0: [2.3] Kame'e; USA 2011)
Grace Park: sBI [0:01 (= Vorsp.; 2x kurz)]
Serena Karnagy: sBI (mit sD) [0:00-0:01]

16.35-17.20, one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Tausche Gangster gegen Charlie, Teil 1 (Charlie's Angels: [2.1] Angels in Paradise, Part 1; USA 1977)
Cheryl Ladd: sBI [0:00(= Vorsp.; recht kurz) 0:21-0:22 0:23] & sexy [0:35 (0:36) 0:37/0:38 (0:39) 0:40 0:41 0:43-0:45]
France Nuyen: sBI [0:11-0:12 0:13 0:14 0:15 0:16 0:17]
Jaclyn Smith: sNIP [0:10/0:11] & sD(-) [0:20]
Lei Kayahara [= Lydia Lei]: sBI [0:21 0:22 (0:23)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI [0:02 0:03 {andere:} 0:09]
[(mind.) eine Unbekannte]: "sB" od. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; z.T. mit sD) [(0:19) 0:20 0:43 (0:45)]
[einige bzw. mehrere bzw. zahlreiche bzw. (mind.) eine Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:01 0:02 0:16 0:21-0:23 0:27-0:29 0:36 0:37 (0:40)]

17.00-18.30, Das Erste:
DAS _traum_ HOTEL {so}: MAROKKO (BRD © 2014)
Fanny Stavjanik: sBA (fast sBI) [(0:24/0:25) 0:26] & (etw. entfernt) sPO- [0:27] & sBA- [(1:24) 1:25-1:27] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD (re.) & sNIP- (li.)) [1:27]
[unbekannt]: sBI [0:26]

17.20-18.00, one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Tausche Gangster gegen Charlie, Teil 2 (Charlie's Angels: [2.1] Angels in Paradise, Part 2; USA 1977)
Cheryl Ladd: sBI [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)] & sexy [0:02 (recht kurz)] (& vlt. OH- [0:08(-)0:09(-)0:10]) & sexy [0:13 0:15 0:16] & sBI (z.T. mit sD) [0:22 0:23-0:24 0:26 0:27 0:28 0:30 (jew. nur Bik.-Obertl.: ) 0:31 (0:32) 0:33 0:34 0:35]
France Nuyen: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) od. "sB" [0:07]
Jaclyn Smith: sBI (teilw. nur Bik.-Obertl. im Bild; z.T. mit sD bzw. sD[-]) [(0:22) 0:23-0:25 0:26 0:27 0:28/0:29 0:30]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:06 {jew. andere:} 0:34]
[mehrere bzw. einige Unbekannte]: sBI (überw. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:01 0:02 0:31-0:33 0:34 0:35]

17.29-19.00 und 3.19-4.49, 3sat:
2 Weihnachtshunde (ÖST/BRD © 2005)
Nadeshda Brennicke: sBH [0:03 0:04] & OH- (ob. RÜ) [1:07/1:08]
Ursula Strauss: sD(-) od. sD [0:29] & sexy [0:38] & sPO- [0:39 (kurz)] (& sexy ? [0:40])
[unbekannt]: sBH (auf Bildschirm) [1:26]

17.30-17.55, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Ein Eissandwich im Ofen (TWO and a half MEN: [11.11] Tazed in the Lady Nuts; USA 2014)
Aly Michalka: sBH (mit sD) [0:02-0:03]

18.00-20.15, one:
Nirgendwo in Afrika - frei nach dem gleichnamigen Roman von Stefanie Zweig (BRD © 2001)
Juliane Köhler: PO (recht kurz) & nPU (sehr kurz) & sNIP (li.) [0:21] & sNIP & (recht kurz) OO [1:01] & OO [1:02 (recht kurz)] & OH- (ob. RÜ) [1:40 (recht kurz)] & OO (recht kurz) bzw. PO(-) [2:00(-)2:01]
Regine Zimmermann: sD+ (Oops- ?) (re.) [0:06 (sehr kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OH+ [1:01] bzw. OO [1:33] bzw. OH [1:38]
[zwei Unbekannte]: OO [1:01]

18.25-18.55, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Mütter an der Kletterwand (TWO and a half MEN: [12.9] Bouncy, Bouncy, Bouncy, Lyndsey; USA 2014)
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sD(-) [0:07] & sNIP- (re.) [0:15/0:16]
Deanna Russo: sD [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.) & sBH (mit sD) [0:09-0:10] & sD [0:17-0:19]
[einige (bzw. eine) Unbekannte]: sexy [0:07 0:08-0:09 (0:12-)0:13 0:14]


20.10-21.55 und 1.35-3.05, SRF 1:

Das Traumschiff[: Malediven/Thaa Atoll {laut SRF und ZDF}] (BRD(/ÖST) © 2021)

{aus Teilsichtung:}

Johanna Klante: sBI(-) (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:43 0:46]

Victoria Swarovski: sBI (z.T. mit sD) (& sPO) [0:41-0:42] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:47/0:48] & sD [1:03-1:04]


20.15-22.25 (auch Sonntag, 2.40-4.25), Tele 5:

Ken Follett: Die Säulen der Erde [Teil 3] (The Pillars of the Earth: [5.] Legacy & [6.] Witchcraft; BRD/CAN(/HUN/GB) 2010)

Hayley Atwell: sD+ (re.; sehr kurz) & (wahrsch. Bodydouble) PO (& OO- (lO-) ?) [0:06] & PO (wahrsch. Bodydouble; 2x recht kurz) & OH (vlt. NA; recht kurz) [0:07] & sD [1:14] & OH [1:14/1:15 (1:16)]

Lisa Millett: OO [0:43 (recht kurz)]

Natalia Wörner: OO [0:26(lO) 1:12(rO)]

[unbekannt]: OO [0:48 (recht kurz)]


20.15-21.55, NDR:

Ich bin dein Mensch (BRD © 2021)

{aus Teilsichtung:}

Maren Eggert: sexy [0:21 (recht kurz)] & OH- [0:32 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) [0:49 (recht kurz)] & OO [1:19/1:20]


20.15-23.10 und 2.05-5.05, WDR:

Der Club der singenden Metzger (BRD(/Kroat.) © 2019)

Aylin Tezel: sexy [0:54-0:55] & (zumind. sugger.) OH (im Wasser) [0:56-0:57] & sNIP (re.; recht kurz) & sD [2:40]

Claudia Kottal: sD(+?) (li.) [2:29 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) & sNIP (re.) [2:30]

Leonie Benesch: (sexy ? [1:04/1:05] &) OH bzw. NA [1:05/1:06] & sexy [1:44 1:48 (1:49)] & (als Leiche) sexy (rückenfr.) od. OH- (RÜ) [2:17/2:18]

[unbekannt]: sD (li.) [1:09 (recht kurz)]


20.15-21.45, one:

Steirergeld (ÖST/BRD © 2022)

Anna Unterberger: sBH (z.T. mit sD) [1:04 1:05 1:06 1:07-1:08 (1:09)]

(Film sonst kaum gesehen)


20.15-22.40 und 1.15-3.20, ServusTV:

Les Misérables (GB/USA/BRD 1998)

{aus Teilsichtung (nur 1. Filmhälfte):}

Uma Thurman: "sB" (& "unten ohne") [0:29] & sD [0:29-0:30 0:31 0:32 0:33/0:34]

[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:21]

(von Bildern her ist nichts Weiteres bekannt)


20.15-21.45 (auch Sonntag, 1.15-2.43), BR:

Oh Tannenbaum (BRD © 2007)

Jacqueline Macaulay: sD(-) [0:59]

Johanna Christine Gehlen: sBH [0:20 0:21]


ca. 20.15-22.55 (auch Sonntag, ca. 22.55-1.25), SAT.1:

Pacific Rim (USA(/CAN?) 2013)

Rinko Kikuchi: sD(-?) [ca. 0:41] (gemäß Szenenbeschreibung bei Mr. Skin)


20.15-21.51, ORF 2:

Alice, Teil 1 (BRD(/ÖST) © 2022)

{aus Teilsichtung (fast nur 1. Filmdrittel):}

(Lou Strenger: sexy ? [0:14])

Nina Gummich: sBA [0:00-0:03] (& ... ? [0:25-0:26])

Vidina Popov: sBI [0:00-0:02]

[unbekannt]: sBI & sPO- [0:00]


20.15-22.50 und 0.55-2.50, PULS 4:

Van Helsing (USA/CZE 2004)

(mind.)

Elena Anaya: sD [ca. 1:21]

Kate Beckinsale: sD [ca. 1:24]

Josie Maran: "sB" od. sBH (mit sD) [ca. 0:32]

Silvia Colloca: sD [ca. 0:35]

(und jede Menge Fake)

(jeweils gemäß Bild bzw. Szenenbeschreibung; (unvollständige) Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)


20.15-21.10 (auch Sonntag, 13.00-13.55), ATV II:

Der letzte Bulle: Tod eines Schlachters (BRD © 2012)

Tatjana Clasing: sD(-) [0:13]


22.00-23.30, BR:

Alle unter eine Tanne (BRD © 2014)

Stephanie Krogmann: OO (in Film) [1:27 (= Absp.)]

(nur Filmanfang und -ende gesehen)


22.25-0.45, Tele 5:

Ken Follett: Die Säulen der Erde [Teil 4] (The Pillars of the Earth: [7.] New Beginnings & [8.] The Work of Angels; BRD/CAN(/HUN/GB) 2010)

Hayley Atwell: NA (od. zumind. OH) [0:09/0:10] & (Bodydouble mögl.) OH [0:10]

[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO [0:36(recht kurz) bzw. 0:36(/0:37)]


22.30-0.20, ZDF:

Schneemann (The Snowman; GB/USA/... 2017)

(mind.)

Silvia Busuioc: OO (lO) [ca. 0:53] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)


22.30-0.45 (auch Sonntag, 15.15-17.25), ATV:

Footloose (USA 2011)

Julianne Hough: sexy [(mind.) (0:18) 0:19 (0:33)] & sBH [0:41] & sD [0:58 (0:59) 1:00]

[unbekannt]: sD(-) [ca. 1:37 (1:41)]


22.40-1.15, ServusTV:

Jackie Brown (USA © 1997)

Bridget Fonda: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:05 0:06-0:07 0:08-0:09 0:59-1:04] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) & (recht kurz) PO(-) (ob. Hälfte) od. (falls seltenes Fullscreen-Format) PO [1:05] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:27 1:28 1:34] & sexy [bes. 1:45] & sNIP- [1:47-1:48]

Christine Lydon: sBI (in Video) [0:03/0:04]

(Gillian Iliana-Waters: vlt. sBI (in Video) [0:03 (zu kurz)])

Julia Ervin: sBI (in Video) [0:03 0:04]

Juliet Long: sBI (in Video) [0:03 (jew. nur Bik.-Obertl.: ) 0:05 0:06]

(wahrsch.) Michelle Berube: sBI (in Video) [0:03? 0:07(Bik.-Obertl.)]

[(mir) unbekannt]: sNIP (im Fernsehen) [0:59]


22.50-0.55, PULS 4:

The Wolfman {wenn wie RTL- und ZDF-Version; oder (laut PULS 4): Wolfman} (The Wolfman; USA 2010)

(mind.)

Emily Blunt: OH(-) [0:51 (recht kurz)]


23.10-0.40, WDR:

Ein Schnitzel für alle (BRD © 2013)

Therese Hämer: sexy [1:00] & sD (li.) [1:04] & sexy [1:26]


23.25-0.55, NDR:

tatort: TAXI NACH LEIPZIG (BRD © 2016)

(Luise Heyer und Maria Furtwängler nix)

[unbekannt]: sBI (mit sD) & (mind.) sPO- [0:16] & sBI [0:17]

[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI [0:16 0:17(kurz)] bzw. sBH(-) od. sBI(-) & sPO- [1:00]


23.30-1.10, rbb:

Ein SCHUSS im DUNKELN [= Inspektor Clouseau - Ein Schuß im Dunkeln {Videotitel}] (A SHOT in the DARK; GB/USA © 1964)

Ann Lynn: NA ? [0:56] & OH(-) (vlt. NA) [0:58] (jew. als Leiche)

Elke Sommer: OH- [0:56/0:57 0:58?(kurz)] (& vlt. OH- od. OH(-) [1:01]) & sD [1:10 (1:11 1:12) 1:14 1:15 (1:16) 1:17 1:20 (1:21)]

[unbekannt (Tänzerin der "Tahitian Dance Group")]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) (od. "sB") [1:12 1:13]

[unbekannt]: NA [0:54] & OH- [0:57]

[(jew.) unbekannt]: OH- [0:54 0:57] bzw. NA+ bzw. (kurz) OH- od. NA [0:55]


23.40-1.20, one:

Neruda (CHI/ARG/FRA/ESP/USA © 2016)

Mercedes Morán (60): OO- (rO-) [0:28 (sehr kurz)] & sD+ [0:29]

[(noch ?) unbekannt]: PU [0:30]

[einige (noch ?) Unbekannte]: OO (& {eine} PO[-]) [0:30]

(Film sonst kaum gesehen)


0.36-2.18, ORF 1:

Malavita - The Family (The Family / Malavita; USA/FRA 2013)

Dianna Agron: sD & {od. andere ?} sexy (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen)


0.45-2.15, Tele 5:

Doomsday - Tag der Rache (Doomsday; GB/USA/Südafr./BRD 2008)

(mind.)

Lily Anderson: OO [0:08]

(Film nur bis 0:10 gesehen, aber weitere Nacktszenen soll es nicht geben)


1.15-2.50, Das Erste:

Mord im Loft (The Loft; USA(/BEL) © 2013)

Isabel Lucas: OH- [0:04 0:05] & (mind.) OH- [0:05] & OH- [0:08 0:09 (0:14) 0:15 0:17 0:24] (jeweils als Leiche) & PO [0:41/0:42] & NA+ (PO- ?) [0:42] & NA [0:43] & OH- (als Leiche; in Schw.-W.-Video) [0:57] & OH- (als Leiche) [1:16] & PO [1:24]

Kathy Deitch: sD [0:43]

Laura Cayouette: sD (li.) [1:00-1:01]

Madison Burge [= Dora Madison (Burge)]: OH [1:11] & {gemäß Bildern} OO (rO) [1:14 (zu kurz)] (jeweils in Schw.-W.-Video)

Rachael Taylor: OO (rO) [0:32 (recht kurz)] & sCT- od. sNIP [0:34 1:12]

[(jew.) unbekannt] (bzw. Isabel Lucas u./od. Rachael Taylor ?): ... bzw. NA [0:02] bzw. ... [0:03]


1.20-2.10, rbb:

Thirteen - Ein gestohlenes Leben: Die Rückkehr (Thirteen [Episode 1]; GB/USA 2016)

Jodie Comer: OO- (rO-) [ca. 0:03 (sehr? kurz)] & OO- (lO- im Spiegel) [ca. 0:34] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)


2.10-3.40, ATV:

Boot Camp (CAN/USA 2008)

Mila Kunis: sBH [0:06] & sD(-) [0:21] & (mind.) OH- [0:24] & NA (?) [0:37] & OH [1:02]

Regine Nehy: OH+ [1:12]


2.15-3.45 (auch Sonntag, 11.15-13.00), ATV II:

Allein unter Müttern (BRD 2011)

Dana Golombek: sD(-) [(0:51) 0:52 (1:05 1:23)]

Nina Gummich: sD [(1:00) 1:01 (1:27) 1:28]

[drei Unbekannte]: sBI (bzw. {erste} "sB" ?) (in Musikvideo) [0:03]


2.18-4.53, ORF 1:

American Honey (GB/USA 2016)

Riley Keough: OO (rO) bzw. sD+ [ca. 0:34f.] & sBI (zumind. Bik.-Obertl.) [ca. 1:04f.]

Sasha Lane: (mind.) sD- & (seitl.) PO- [...] & (seitl.) PO- [ca. 1:47] & nPU (& (seitl.) PO- ?) & (mind.) sD- [ca. 1:52]

(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)


2.30-4.00, BR:

Alles ist gut (BRD © 2018)

Aenne Schwarz: PO & (recht kurz) PU [0:02] & sexy [0:17] & sNIP & (recht kurz) OO- (rO-) [0:22] & sNIP [(0:23?) 0:26] & (mind.) OH- [0:29 (recht kurz)] & sNIP (re.) [0:31] & sBH [0:39] & OH- [0:45] & sD(-) [0:52] & OH (re.) [1:07]

Lina Wendel (50+): OO (rO) [0:27-0:29 0:30]


3.00-3.50, rbb:

Thirteen - Ein gestohlenes Leben: Der verlorene Bruder (Thirteen [Episode 3]; GB/USA 2016)

Katherine Rose Morley: sNIP & sD [ca. 0:09] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

[(noch) unbekannt]: OH- (gemäß Szenenbeschreibung)


3.45-5.10 (auch Sonntag, 2.40-4.05), ATV II:

Allein unter Ärzten (BRD 2014)

Nina Gummich: sNIP- [0:04 0:06]


3.50-4.40, rbb:

Thirteen - Ein gestohlenes Leben: Unter Verdacht (Thirteen [Episode 4]; GB/USA 2016)

Eleanor Wyld: sD+ (Oops- ?) (re.) [ca. 0:09] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)


4.00-5.35, BR:

Antons Fest (BRD © 2013)

Alexandra Finder: (mind.) sD- [0:40/0:41 0:43] & sD(-) (li.) [1:12 (recht kurz)] & PO (bzw. OH-) [1:28(/1:29)]

Brigitte Böttrich (60+): sD [0:25(/0:26)] & sBH (li. mit sD[-]) [0:46 (recht kurz)] & OH [0:47 (recht kurz)] & (etw. entfernt) PU (nPU & (mind.) OO-) & (kurz) PO(-) [1:26]

Milena Dreißig: sexy (Unterhose) [0:22 (recht kurz)] & OO [1:09(/1:10)] & (mind.?) OH- [1:27-1:28]


4.50-5.25, NITRO:

Baywatch - Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu: Königliche Romanze (Baywatch: [3.8] Princess of Tides; USA © 1992)

Alexandra Paul: sBA [0:01 (= Vorsp.)]

Laura Herring [= Laura (Elena) Harring]: sBA [0:08(-0:09) (0:09-)0:10]

Nicole Eggert: sBA [0:00 (= Vorsp.)]

Pamela Denise Anderson: sBA (sNIP) [0:01 (= Vorsp.)] & *sBI* (mit sD) [0:02 0:03 0:07(Bik.-Obertl.)] & sBA [0:30] & sD(-) [(0:32) 0:33]

[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:00 (= Vorsp.; sehr kurz)] bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO(-) [0:07 (recht kurz)] bzw. sPO- [0:08 (sehr kurz)] bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:09] bzw. sBI & sPO- [...? 0:30(recht kurz)]

[einige Unbekannte]: sBA

[sechs Unbekannte]: sBI (von hint.) (& {drei} sPO(-) bzw. {mind. eine} sPO-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]

[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.)

[(jew.) zwei Unbekannte]: sBI & sPO- [0:07] bzw. sBA & sPO- [0:30]


4.53-5.35, ORF 1:

Lethal Weapon: Die Doppelbaileys (Lethal Weapon: [2.14] Double Shot of Baileys; USA 2018)

Alisha Wainwright: sBH [0:00] (gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)


5.10-5.55, ATV II:

Mit _Herz_ und Handschellen: Wunderkinder (BRD 2005)

Elena Uhlig: sBH [0:25 (recht kurz)]


5.25-6.05, NITRO:

Baywatch - Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu: Lebensgefährliche Maskerade (Baywatch: [3.9] Masquerade; USA © 1992)

Alexandra Paul: sBA [0:01(= Vorsp.) 0:03(-)0:04 0:05 0:06] & sexy

Nicole Eggert: sBA [0:00 (= Vorsp.)]

Pamela Denise Anderson: sBA (z.T. sNIP) [0:01(= Vorsp.) 0:03 (0:09) 0:10(-)0:11 0:18 0:20 0:21(mit sD) 0:34]

Stacey Pickren: sD [0:02-0:03 0:04]

[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (mit sD) bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht bzw. sehr kurz)] bzw. sBA & sPO- [0:04]

[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI [0:01 (= Vorsp.)]

[sechs Unbekannte]: sBI (von hint.) (& {drei} sPO(-) bzw. {mind. eine} sPO-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]

[(jew.) zwei Unbekannte]: sBA [(0:01 [= Vorsp.; recht kurz]) 0:06]


5.45-7.15, one:

Vorsicht vor Leuten (BRD © 2015)

Lina Beckmann: sexy (?) [0:48] & sBA [1:03 (recht kurz)]

Natalia Belitski: sexy (Slip von hint.) [0:15 (recht kurz)] & ([mind.] sD- bzw.) sD(-) [(0:25 0:26) 0:28 (0:29) 0:30(kurz) (0:31)] & sexy (BH od. Bikini unter sCT[-]) bzw. (recht kurz) sBH- od. sBI- (etw. Bik.-Obertl.) [1:13-1:15]

[unbekannt (1) ("Jasmin")]: "sB" od. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) & sPO bzw. OH [0:26-0:27] & "sB" od. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:29]

[unbekannt (2)]: sBH [0:26 0:27 0:28]

[unbekannt (3)]: sBH (z.T. mit sD) [0:26 0:27 0:29]


----------



## Anonymos (10 Dez. 2022)

Sonntag(/Montag), 11.(/12.) Dezember 2022:

5.50-6.40, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Halloween & Halleluja (BRD © 2013)
Annette Frier: sD(-) [0:21]

6.05-6.50, NITRO:
Baywatch - Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu: In der Basketball-Szene (Baywatch: [3.10] Lifeguards Can't Jump; USA © 1992)
Alexandra Paul: sBA [0:01 (= Vorsp.)] & sBA (sNIP & mit sD[-]) [0:07(-0:08)] & sBA [0:23 0:24]
Leslie Ackerman: sBA [0:04-0:05 0:06] & OH- [0:12 0:13] & sexy (od. ~sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) ?) [0:28/0:29 0:31(kurz) 0:35 0:36]
Nicole Eggert: sBA [0:00 (= Vorsp.)]
Pamela Denise Anderson: sBA (sNIP) [0:01 (= Vorsp.)] & sBA (z.T. sNIP) & sPO- [0:05 0:06] & sBA (z.T. sNIP) [0:13 0:15-0:18 0:21-0:22 0:23]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:00 (= Vorsp.; sehr kurz)] bzw. sD [0:18]
[etliche bzw. einige Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sBA bzw. sexy
[sechs Unbekannte]: sBI (von hint.) (& {drei} sPO(-) bzw. {mind. eine} sPO-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]

10.15-11.55, mdr:
Sindbads gefährliche Abenteuer (The Golden Voyage of Sinbad; USA(/GB?) 1973)
Caroline Munro: sD [0:23-0:25 0:30-0:32 (0:33-)0:34 (0:43-0:44) 0:49-0:50 0:52-0:55 0:58-1:05 1:10-1:13 1:15-1:19 1:25 1:27-1:40 (z.T. mit Unterbrechungen)] (& vlt. Oops [vermutl. (zu?) kurz])
[unbekannt]: "sB" [0:18]
[zwei Unbekannte]: "sB" [0:22]

11.10-12.55, ServusTV:
Eine wie keine (she's all that; USA 1999)
(mind.)
Gabrielle Union: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:31 0:32-0:33]
Jodi Lynn O'Keefe: sBI [0:06] & sBH- [0:07] & sexy od. "sB" od. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [ca. 0:56]
Rachael Leigh Cook: sBA (z.T. mit sD) [0:31-0:33] (& sD ?)
Tamara Mello: sexy [0:16] & sBI [0:31 0:32 0:33] & sexy [ca. 0:49 (0:50) 0:52]
[(jew.) (noch ?) unbekannt]: sexy [ca. 0:52 0:57]
[viele (bzw. einige) Unbekannte]: sBI (bzw. sBA) [0:05-0:06 (0:31) 0:32-0:33]

ca. 14.05-16.00, SAT.1:
Girls Club - Vorsicht bissig {oder (wie bei sixx-Version): *GIRLS*CLUB - VORSICHT*BISSIG*} (Mean Girls; USA/CAN 2004)
Amanda Seyfried: sD(-) [0:24 1:28]
Lacey Chabert: sexy [0:07] & sD [0:24 (0:25) 0:36 0:37 (0:50-0:51) 0:51/0:52 (0:54 0:55)]
Lindsay Lohan: sD [(mind.) 0:29 (0:31 0:34 0:46) 0:47 (0:48 0:53) 0:54-0:55 0:56 0:57 (0:58) 1:15]
Rachel McAdams: sexy [0:24] & sBH [0:40]
Tina Fey: sBH [0:02]
[zwei Unbekannte]: OH (auf Fernsehbildsch.) [0:49]

14.35-16.03, ORF 2:
Familie Wöhler auf Mallorca (BRD(/ESP) © 2018)
Jennifer Ulrich: (mind.) sD- [0:30 (recht kurz)] & sBH [0:53 (recht kurz)]

14.55-16.30, WDR:
Wir sind doch Schwestern - frei nach dem gleichnamigen Roman von Anne Gesthuysen (BRD © 2018)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Anke Retzlaff: OH- [0:37] (aber Victoria Schulz nix)
Caroline Ebner: sD (li.) [0:39 (kurz)] & PO(+?) [0:40]

15.15-16.15, rbb:
_Die Galoschen_ _des Glücks_ - nach Motiven von _Hans Christian Andersen_ (BRD © 2018)
Inka Friedrich (50+): *sD* [0:01 (0:02) 0:03 0:04(-)0:05 (0:06) ... 0:51]
Luise von Finckh: sD [0:41] & sD(-) [0:57] & (mind.) sD-

15.35-17.05, ORF III:
Das Weihnachts-Ekel (BRD/ÖST © 2006)
Julia Cencig: PO [0:12] & sD [(0:19-)0:20(-0:21) 0:52/0:53]
[unbekannt]: OH+ od. NA+ (auf Foto) [0:20]

ca. 16.00-17.55, SAT.1:
40 Tage und 40 Nächte (40 Days and 40 Nights / 40 jours et 40 nuits; USA/GB/FRA 2002)
(Christine Chatelain & Keegan Connor Tracy: nix)
Emmanuelle Vaugier: sBH [0:07] & (PO- &) OO [0:08-0:09]
Lina Teal [= Natassia Malthe]: PO (Bodydouble {so Mr. Skin} mögl. [aber unwahrsch.]) [0:03]
Monet Mazur: sexy bzw. sUPS [0:27-0:28]
Nicole Wilder: sD [1:16]
Shannyn Sossamon: OH bzw. OO(-) (rO[-]) [1:04-1:06]
Vinessa Shaw: sD(-) [0:43 1:08 1:10] & (sBH- mit) sD [1:19]
[einige Unbekannte]: sCT [0:49/0:50]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBH bzw. sexy bzw. OO [1:14]

16.10-17.45, one:
Marie Curie [= Marie Curie und das blaue Licht {arte-Version}] (Marie Curie = Maria Skłodowska-Curie / Marie Curie = Marie Curie et la lumière bleue; BRD/POL/BEL/FRA o.J. [(2015 od.) 2016])
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Karolina Gruszka: sD (re.) [0:02 (recht kurz)] & OO- (lO-) bzw. PO (recht kurz) & OO [0:58/0:59] & PO & (recht kurz) OO-- (rO--) [1:01] & PU [1:07]

16.15-17.05 (auch Montag, 9.00-9.45), rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_ - DIE KRANKENSCHWESTERN: ERSTE HILFE (BRD © 2018)
Jaëla Carlina Probst: sBA [0:43-0:44]
Llewellyn Reichman: sBH & (recht kurz) sD(-) [0:22]
Madeleine Krakor: sBA [(nur) 0:03]

17.05-17.53 (auch Montag, 9.45-10.35), rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_ - DIE KRANKENSCHWESTERN: Vertrauen (BRD © 2018)
Leslie-Vanessa Lill: sBA [(0:45-)0:46]
Llewellyn Reichman: sBI (mit sD) [0:45]

20.10-22.05 und 1.10-2.50, SRF zwei:
Der Teufel trägt Prada (The Devil Wears Prada / Le diable s'habille en Prada; USA/FRA 2006)
(mind.)
Anne Hathaway: sD & {andere Szene} sD(-)
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBH [am Anfang]
(gemäß Bildern bzw. Szenenbeschreibung)


ca. 20.15-23.00 und 1.20-3.25, sixx:
Brokeback Mountain (USA/CAN © 2005)
Anne Hathaway: sBH & OO [0:55]
Linda Cardellini: sexy (?) [1:29]
Michelle Williams: OO [1:15]

20.15-22.30, arte:
Catch Me If You Can {oder (laut IMDb): Catch me if you can - Mein Leben auf der Flucht} (Catch Me If You Can; USA/CAN 2002)
Amy Adams: sBH [ca. 1:20]
Ellen Pompeo: OH+ [ca. 0:41]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und z.T. Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

20.15-21.45, ZDF:
Inga Lindström: Der Autor und ich (BRD © 2022)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Eva-Maria Grein von Friedl: (mind.) sPO- (kurz) & sD [0:33] & sD [0:34 (kurz)] & (mind.) OH- [0:34/0:35] (& ... ? [0:39])
Liza Tzschirner: sD [0:16]

20.15-21.00 und 23.35-0.25, NITRO:
CSI: Miami: Sterne verglühen (CSI: Miami: [4.23] Shock; USA 2006)
Leila Arcieri: Oops od. OO- (rO-) ? [ca. 0:33 (sehr? kurz)] & NA & OH
Sasha Barrese: OH(-?) [ca. 0:01]
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

ca. 20.15-22.25 und 0.00-1.50, PRO 7 MAXX:
Flash Gordon (USA/GB 1980)
(mind.)
Melody Anderson: sexy (od. ~"sB") [0:49-0:50 (0:51) 1:01-1:02 1:09 1:10 1:11 1:12 1:13 1:14-1:15 1:16(-1:17)]
Ornella Muti: "sB" [0:24 0:25] & sexy (?) [0:57] & sD(-) [0:58] & sexy [ca. 1:41]
Suzanne Danielle (?): sexy (od. ~"sB") [0:46/0:47]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: "sB" [0:24 0:27/0:28]

20.15-22.20 und 1.35-3.10, PULS 4:
The Hangover {wenn wie PRO7- und SAT.1-Version; oder (laut PULS 4) nur: Hangover} (The Hangover; USA/BRD 2009)
Heather Graham: OO (rO) [0:42] & sexy bzw. sD (auf Standbildern) [1:32]
Sasha Barrese: sBI [0:44-0:45]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD [0:32] bzw. sD(-) [1:11-1:12] bzw. sPO [1:33]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI [0:44-0:45]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: OO bzw. sBI bzw. sBH (?) [1:31/1:32]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI (einige nur Bik.-Obertl.) (& {mind. eine} sPO bzw. {mind. zwei} sPO-) [0:27-0:29]

21.46-23.16, 3sat:
Eine stürmische Bescherung (BRD © 2007)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Andrea Lüdke: sD(-) (re.) [0:02]
Lavinia Wilson: sD [1:06]

22.00-0.05 und 2.45-4.35, SRF zwei:
Jack Reacher: Kein Weg zurück (Jack Reacher: Never Go Back; USA(/China?) 2016)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Cobie Smulders: sBH (mit sD) [0:33]

22.06-23.01 und 2.26-3.17, ORF 1:
Sisi, Episode _od._ Folge 3 (BRD/ÖST 2021)
Dominique Devenport: OO+ (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibungen)

22.15-23.45, ZDF:
Die purpurnen Flüsse: Das Festival (Les rivières pourpres: [3.5] XXY, Partie 1 & [3.6] XXY, Partie 2; FRA(/BRD) 2021)
(mind.)
Erika Sainte: sNIP [(mind.) (0:06 0:27) 0:34(kurz) (0:36 1:04 1:11-1:12 1:15) 1:22]
Lizzie Brocheré: sD (re.) [0:09 (kurz)] & OO [0:59 1:00] & sNIP [mehrf.]
Mailys Dumon: OO [0:50 1:01]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: OO(+) (als Leiche) [0:01 0:02-0:03 0:04]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO [0:08 (kurz)] bzw. (sBI &) sPO- (kurz) bzw. OO [0:11] bzw. OO [0:12 (kurz)] bzw. OO & sPO(-) [0:50] bzw. OO {zwei} [0:58] bzw. OO {zwei} bzw. OO- (rO-) [0:59 1:00] bzw. OH+ (re.) [0:59] bzw. OO(-) [1:00]
[... (vlt. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) (bzw. sBH ?) bzw. sexy

22.54-0.15, TV5 MONDE EUROPE:
Ma famille t'adore déjà! (FRA(/BEL) © 2016)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Alicia Endemann: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [ca. 0:18] & sexy [0:20] & sBI (z.T. mit sD) & sPO(-) [0:29/0:30] & NA bzw. OO+ [0:42-0:43] & PU & PO [0:44 (kurz) ] & sBI [0:52] & sBI (mit sD) & sPO [0:52/0:53]
Déborah François: sBI (fast nur Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD[-]) [0:54 0:56]
Valérie Karsenti: sWS (mind. sCT-) [0:45]

23.00-0.55, Tele 5:
Nightmare on Elm Street 4 (A Nightmare on Elm Street 4: The Dream Master; USA 1988)
(mind.)
Hope Marie Carlton: (sBI ? &) OO [ca. 0:21]
Linnea Quigley: OO od. sCT ("sCT-OO") [ca. 1:23]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)
Tuesday Knight: sBI (gemäß Szenenbeschreibung)

ca. 23.00-1.20 und 3.25-5.15, sixx:
Marie Antoinette (USA/FRA(/JAP?) 2006)
Asia Argento: sD [(mind.) (0:27) 0:28] & (mind.) sD-
Kirsten Dunst: PO [0:07] & sNIP (?) [0:20] & sCT(-) (li.) [0:22] & NA & Oops (re.) & PO- & OH bzw. sCT [0:23-0:24] & sCT- [0:33] & sWS (re. sCT) [0:41 (recht kurz)] & sCT- (?) [0:50] & NA [1:29] & OH [(1:30) 1:31] & sD [mehrf.] & sexy (& sCT- ?)
[einige (noch) Unbekannte]: sD

23.01-0.44 und 3.15-4.56, ORF 1:
Hustlers (USA 2019)
Alisa Ermolaev: sPO
Cardi B [= Belcalis Marlenis Almanzar]: OH & sPO(-) & sD
Constance Wu [= Constance Tianming Wu]: sPO & OH- & sBH & sBI & sexy
Jacqueline Frances: OO & sBH & sD
Jennifer Lopez [= Jennifer Lynn Lopez]: sPO & sBH & sBI & sD
Keke Palmer [= Lauren Keyana Palmer]: sPO(-) & sD
Kim Kardashian West: sD ?
Kristina Asriyan [= Kris Alberts]: sPO
Lili Reinhart [= Lili Pauline Reinhart]: sD (zumind. li.) & sD(-)
Lizzo [= Melissa Viviane Jefferson]: sPO(-) & "sCT-OH" {kein OH}
Marcy Richardson: sPO & sBH & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.)
Mette Towley: sPO & OH & sBA (fast sBI) & ...
Stormi Maya: sNIP & OO [innerh. einer Szene]
Trace Lysette: sCT & sPO & sBI (mit sD) & sD(+)
[... (vlt. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: OO bzw. (mind.) OH- & sPO bzw. (nur) sPO bzw. sBH bzw. ...
(zumeist gemäß Bild(ern) und z.T. Szenenbeschreibung(en); nur wenige (kaum hilfreiche) Zeitangaben bei Mr. Skin)

23.16-0.47, 3sat:
American Outlaws (USA © 2001)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Ali Larter: sWS (li. sCT) [1:12 (recht kurz)]

0.05-1.58, Das Erste:
Gipsy Queen (BRD/ÖST © 2019)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Alina Şerban: sexy [1:22-1:23] & (mind.) sD- [1:37 1:38 1:41 1:42] & sD(-) [1:43 1:44]
Irina Kurbanova: sNIP- [1:16]

0.45-2.35, TV5 MONDE EUROPE: 
Les trois sœurs (FRA © 2015)
Elsa Lepoivre: (mind.) OO- (lO-) [0:02]
Georgia Scalliet: PO (seitl.) bzw. PU [0:01/0:02]
[(noch) unbekannt]: sexy [0:01]
(nur Filmanfang und -ende gesehen)

0.55-2.25, Tele 5:
An American Werewolf in Paris {wenn wie RTL-ZWEI-Version; oder (laut Tele 5 und IMDb): American Werewolf in Paris} (An American Werewolf in Paris / Le loup-garou de Paris; GB/LUX/NED/USA/FRA/BRD 1997)
{aus nicht ganz vollständiger Sichtung (bei anderem Sender):}
Julie Bowen: sexy [mehrf.] & sD(-) od. sD
Julie Delpy: OO bzw. OH [0:38-0:39] & OH+ [0:40-0:41] & sNIP [ca. 1:04 1:18] & OH [ca. 1:20]
[unbekannt]: sD [0:12]
[einige Unbekannte]: sexy

0.55-3.20, SRF 1:
PAPILLON - Based on the Book “PAPILLON” by HENRI CHARRIÈRE (USA © 1973)
{auf arte-Version beruhende Zeitangaben:}
(mind.)
Ratna Assan: OO (& sPO[-]) [1:49-1:52 1:54]
[einige Unbekannte]: OO [1:49 (1:50) 1:54]

1.10-1.50, zdf_neo:
Das Erbe der Guldenburgs: Die heimliche Hochzeit (BRD © 1989)
Iris Berben: sD(-) & (kurz) sPO- [0:03] & OH+ (kurz OO-- (rO--) ?) [0:25] & sNIP- [0:26]

1.25-2.55, RTL:
Momentum (Südafr./USA 2015)
Jenna Saras: PO (in Video) [(mind.) ca. 0:18]
Olga Kurylenko: sPO(-) & (mind.) sD- [ca. 0:12] (& sexy ?)
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen und z.T. Bild; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

2.00-3.43, Das Erste:
Die Welt der Wunderlichs (BRD/CH © 2016)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Andreja Schneider: sD(-) [0:10(-)0:11]
Bea Brych: sD [0:15] & sexy (BH von hint.) [0:17 (recht kurz)]

2.10-4.00, SWR:
Der weiße Äthiopier (BRD(/ÄTH) © 2015)
(Paula Kalenberg nix)
[(jew.) unbekannt]: PU (auf Kalenderfoto) [0:35] bzw. sD(-) bzw. sBH(-) bzw. (sBH(-) ? mit) sD [0:36]

4.05-5.40, ATV II:
Mädchen Nr.1 (BRD 2003)
Gitta Saxx: OH+ [0:24] & sBH [0:42] & sBH bzw. OO [0:43-0:44] & OH [1:23 (recht kurz)]
Julia Dietze: sD [(mind.) (0:03 0:05) 0:06 (0:17 0:18 0:21 0:22 1:15-1:16 1:19) 1:22]
Katharina Wackernagel: sD [1:13 (1:14) 1:16/1:17]
Kelly Trump: sD [1:04 1:06] & (viel) sD & sPO (re. Hälfte) [1:08]


----------



## Anonymos (12 Dez. 2022)

Montag(/Dienstag), 12.(13.) Dezember 2022:

6.10-6.50 und 5.30-6.15, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Alles Plastik (BRD © 2013)
Annette Frier: sD(-) [0:22]
Caroline Maria Frier: (mind.) sD- [0:17 0:19] 

ca. 7.30-8.15, kabel eins:
Hawaii Five-0: Einzelkämpfer (Hawaii Five-0: [2.3] Kame'e; USA 2011)
Grace Park: sBI [0:01 (= Vorsp.; 2x kurz)]
Serena Karnagy: sBI (mit sD) [0:00-0:01]

7.35-8.25, one:
Der Dicke: Große Pläne (BRD © 2007)
Kathrin Kühnel: sD (recht kurz) (bzw. (mind.) sD-) [0:01(/0:02)] & sD(-) [0:04]

8.20-8.50, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Anixe auf Reisen: Anixe auf Reisen in Jordanien (BRD o.J.)
Nova Meierhenrich: sBI [0:17 (0:18/0:19)]
[eine bzw. zwei Unbekannte]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:00 0:18]

8.50-10.20, SRF 1:
INGA LINDSTRÖM: _Wiedersehen in Eriksberg_ (BRD(/ÖST) © 2009)
Annika Murjahn: sD(-) od. sD [1:02]

ca. 9.10-9.40, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Eid ([scrubs]: [[4.15]] My Hypocritical Oath; USA © 2005)
Chrystee Pharris: sD(-) (re.) [0:18]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:00/0:01 0:20(= Absp.)]

ca. 9.40-10.05, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Lügen ([scrubs]: [[4.16]] My Quarantine; USA © 2005)
Tara Reid: sD(-) [0:04] & sD (li.) [0:07]

10.00-10.50, one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Eiskalter Terror, Teil 1 (Charlie's Angels: [2.2] Angels on Ice, Part I; USA © 1977)
Cheryl Ladd: sBI [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)] & sexy (?)
Inga Schilling: sexy (?)
Jaclyn Smith: sNIP [(mind.) 0:37] & sexy (?)
Sherril Lynn Katzman = Sherril Lynn Rettino {laut IMDb}: sUPS [0:03 0:04 (0:05)]
[etliche Unbekannte]: sexy (?)

ca. 10.05-10.35, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Sitcom ([scrubs]: [[4.17]] My Life in Four Cameras; USA © 2005)
Chrystee Pharris: sD od. sD(-) (re.) [0:01]
Judy Reyes: (mind.) sD- [0:00] & sD [(0:14) 0:15 0:18] & sD(-) (re.) [0:19 (recht kurz)]
Sarah Chalke: sD [0:11-0:12 0:14 0:15 0:16 0:18-0:19]

ca. 10.35-11.00, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Mitbewohner ([scrubs]: [[4.18]] My Roommates; USA 2005)
Chrystee Pharris: sD [0:00]
Judy Reyes: (sexy ? (wohl kaum NA) [0:01] &) sD [0:06-0:07] & (mind.) sD- [0:15]

10.41-11.03, ORF 1:
SCRUBS - DIE ANFÄNGER[[: Mein Bahamas, Teil 2]] ([scrubs]: [[8.15]] My Soul on Fire, Part 2; USA © 2009)
Judy Reyes: sBI (li. mit sD) (& sPO-) [0:16/0:17]
Sarah Chalke: sBI- (etw. Bik.-Obertl.; re. mit sD) [0:00] & sexy (?) [0:18 0:19]
[unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [0:00]

ca. 11.00-11.30, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Kuchen ([scrubs]: [[4.19]] My Best Laid Plans; USA © 2005)
Chrystee Pharris: sD(-) od. sD [0:17]
Heather Graham: sBH (mit sD) & {andere Szene} sD(-) [0:03] & sD [(0:08 0:10/0:11 0:13) 0:14] & sBH [0:15] & sBH(-) (mit sD) [0:20 (= Absp.)]
Sarah Chalke: sD [(0:13) 0:14 (0:15) 0:16-0:17]

11.03-11.24 (auch Dienstag, 10.40-11.00), ORF 1:
SCRUBS - DIE ANFÄNGER[[: Mein Chefchirurg]] ([scrubs]: [[8.16]] My Cuz; USA © 2008)
Kit Pongetti: sBI [0:02]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:07 (recht kurz)]

ca. 11.30-11.55 (auch Dienstag, ca. 9.15-9.40), PRO 7:*
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Chef mal anders ([scrubs]: [[4.20]] My Boss’s Free Haircut; USA © 2005)
Sarah Chalke: (s)PO-- [0:16 (recht kurz)] {kein sPO}
[zwei Unbekannte]: sD(-) [0:10]

11.30-12.15, ATV II:
Ghost Whisperer: Das feuchte Grab (Ghost Whisperer: [4.13] Body of Water; USA 2009)
Emma Bell: sexy [0:03 0:04]
Jennifer Love Hewitt: sD [0:31]

ca. 13.20-13.45 (auch Dienstag, ca. 11.05-11.35), PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Kollegen, die Egozentriker ([scrubs]: [[4.24]] My Drive By; USA © 2005)
Sarah Chalke: sD [0:16] & (mind.) sD- [0:17]

ca. 13.45-14.15 (auch Dienstag, ca. 6.35-7.00), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Ein Opossum auf Chemo (TWO and a half MEN: [9.14] A Possum on Chemo; USA 2012)
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sD [(0:04) 0:05-0:06]
Sophie Winkleman: sD(-) od. sD [0:18]

ca. 13.45-14.40, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Wenn der Eismann kommt (Charmed: [3.10] We All Scream for Ice Cream; USA 2001)
Shannen Doherty: sexy [(0:05 0:07 0:40) 0:41]

13.55-14.45, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Die Büchse der Pandora (Charmed: [7.18] Little Box of Horrors; USA 2005)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [(mind.) 0:05 0:06 0:10 0:13/0:14 0:20 (0:36)]
Holly Marie Combs: sD [(0:10 0:18/0:19) 0:39 0:40]
Michelle Hurd: sexy [0:00-0:01 0:17-0:18 0:29 0:30 0:34-0:35]
Rose McGowan: sD(-) [0:02(kurz) (0:27) 0:28 0:29]

14.00-15.30 (auch Dienstag, 6.55-8.25), one:
DAS _traum_ HOTEL {so}: Verliebt auf Mauritius (ÖST?/BRD(/Maurit.) © 2004)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Elke Winkens: sBA = sWS (sNIP) [0:57]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) od. "sB" [1:23 1:25 1:26 (1:27)

14.30-16.00 und 0.00-1.30, hr:
Die Insel[-]Ärztin: Notfall im Paradies (BRD/Mauritius © 2018)
Anja Knauer: sBI (ab 0:01:4X nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:00-0:02 0:03]
Doris Schretzmayer: (etw. entfernt) sBI [0:22 (recht kurz)]
Nadine Kösters: sBI [0:06]
Sonja Kirchberger: OH(-) [0:41 0:42]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [(0:26/)0:27] bzw. (mind.) sD- [0:45] bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:58 (0:59) bzw. 0:59]
[drei Unbekannte]: sBI [0:26/0:27 {nur zwei:} 0:29(Bik.-Obertl.)]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:16]

ca. 14.40-15.40, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Gegen alle Regeln (Charmed: [3.11] Blinded by the Whitelighter; USA 2001)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:39-0:41]
Shannen Doherty: sexy [0:05 0:26] & sD [0:28(-0:30)] & sNIP- [0:41]
[unbekannt (Sängerin der Musikgruppe "Box")]: sexy [0:39]

14.45-15.35, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Freaky Phoebe (Charmed: [7.19] Freaky Phoebe; USA 2005)
Alyssa Milano: sD bzw. sD(-) [0:09 0:12 0:14 0:15 0:17-0:19] & sNIP (?) [0:30/0:31] & sD [0:32] & sNIP (?) & (mind.) sD- [0:33/0:34]
Holly Marie Combs: (mind.) sD- [0:16]
Rose McGowan: (mind.) sD- [(0:00 [kurz]) 0:36]

15.30-16.15 (auch Dienstag, 10.00-10.45), one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Eiskalter Terror, Teil 2 (Charlie's Angels: [2.2] Angels on Ice, Part II; USA 1977)
Cheryl Ladd: sBI [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
Inga Schilling: sexy
Jaclyn Smith: sexy [...] & "sB" [0:17 0:18 0:19 0:20 0:23 (0:27-)0:28 0:29-0:30 0:31 0:32 (0:34)] & (mind.) sD- [0:34/0:35] & sexy [0:41]
Sherril Lynn Katzman = Sherril Lynn Rettino {laut IMDb}: sUPS [0:02 (0:29?)]
[... Unbekannte]: sexy bzw. sUPS
[zwei Unbekannte]: "sB" [0:16]

15.35-16.30, VOXup:
Dr. HOUSE: Spießrutenlauf (House M.D.: [7.11] Family Practice; USA 2010)
Lisa Edelstein: sBH(-?) (mit sD) (gemäß Bild)

15.35-16.30 (auch Dienstag, 13.55-14.45), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Mein Freund, der Dämon (Charmed: [7.20] Imaginary Fiends; USA 2005)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [ca. 0:09] & sD [(0:17 0:18 0:19 0:20 0:22) 0:24 0:25 0:32 (0:33)] & (mind.) sD-
Rose McGowan: sNIP- bzw. sNIP [(mind.) 0:11 0:12?(kurz) 0:13 0:14 0:16 0:28 0:29 0:33]

ca. 15.40-16.30, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Verlorene Seelen (Charmed: [3.12] Wrestling with Demons; USA 2000)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP (od. sCT- ?) [0:09/0:10] & sexy [0:41]

15.40-17.10, ORF III:
Kottan ermittelt: Nachttankstelle (ÖST 1978)
Ulli Maier: OO (gemäß Bildern)
(im ORF kann ich den Film nicht sehen und in der ORF-TVthek darf ich ihn nicht sehen ...)

ca. 16.30-17.25 (auch Dienstag, ca. 13.45-14.45), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Das Böse In Mir {so} (Charmed: [3.13] Bride and Gloom; USA 2000)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [(0:23) 0:25 0:27] & sBH [0:30(/0:31)] & sexy [0:33 0:34]
Shannen Doherty: sexy [0:02 0:04 (0:10-0:11) 0:18 0:19 0:37]
Una Damon: sD(-) [0:06-0:07 (0:18) 0:19 (0:26) 0:32(-0:33) (0:34) 0:35 (0:36 0:37)]

16.30-17.20 (auch Dienstag, 14.45-15.35), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Der Tod Steht Ihnen Gut {so} (Charmed: [7.21] Death Becomes Them; USA 2005)
(Laura Regan: sNIP ? (li.) [0:22])
Rose McGowan: sNIP [0:09 0:12 0:13] & (mind.) sD- [0:28 0:30-0:31]

17.20-18.05, zdf_neo:
Die Schwarzwaldklinik: Der Versager, Teil 1 (BRD(/ÖST) © 1985)
Barbara Wussow: sD(-) [0:40]
Ilona Grübel: sBI [0:26 0:27/0:28(Bik.-Obertl.)]

ca. 17.25-18.20 (auch Dienstag, ca. 14.45-15.40), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Stadt Der {so} Geister (Charmed: [3.14] The Good, the Bad and the Cursed; USA 2001)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [0:07-0:08 0:09]

17.25-18.20 (auch Dienstag, 8.30-9.20), ATV:
The Mentalist: Sag niemals nie (The Mentalist: [3.7] Red Hot; USA 2010)
Robin Tunney: sBH [0:37]

17.30-18.20 (auch Dienstag, 11.40-12.20), ATV II:
Ghost Whisperer: Die Schwesternschaft (Ghost Whisperer: [4.15] Greek Tragedy; USA 2009)
Jennifer Love Hewitt: sexy (BH (teilw. mit sD) unter sCT) [0:19/0:20 0:23/0:24]

ca. 18.20-19.20 (auch Dienstag, ca. 15.40-16.30), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Trauung Mit {so} Hindernissen (Charmed: [3.15] Just Harried; USA 2001)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:30 (0:32 0:33 0:34)]
Shannen Doherty: sexy (BH (?) unter sCT) [0:00 0:01/0:02] & sD(-) [0:14] & sNIP [(0:15-0:16) 0:35]
[unbekannt]: sD [0:12]

18.25-19.20 (auch Dienstag, 11.20-12.05), ATV:
Bones - Die Knochenjägerin: Mondäne Maden im Macho (Bones: [6.3] The Maggots in the Meathead; USA 2010)
Gina La Piana (u./od. Liana Mendoza ?): sBI (Bik.-Obertl.)
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI (überw. nur Bik.-Obertl.)
(laut Mr. Skin bzw. gemäß Bildern)

18.50-19.10 (auch Dienstag, 15.15-15.45), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Wenn ich mich zur Ruhe setze... (Married with Children: [7.23] 'Tis Time to Smell the Roses; USA 1993)
Charlene Tilton: sD [0:16-0:17 0:18 0:19]
Christina Applegate: sexy [0:19] & (mind.) sD- [0:20]

19.25-19.55 (auch Dienstag, 17.20-17.50), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Nutten, Nutten, Nutten (TWO and a half MEN: [8.4] Hookers, Hookers, Hookers; USA 2010)
Katrina Nelson: sD(-) [0:19]

20.15-22.10, one:
Winterschläfer (BRD 1997)
Floriane Daniel: sexy [0:07-0:08] & NA od. OH- [0:34] & sBH bzw. OO(+) & PO [0:41-0:46 (mit Unterbrechungen)] & PU [0:56] & (OH- bzw.) OO (rO) [(1:00/)1:01]
Marie-Lou Sellem: OO (lO) [1:01]
[unbekannt]: OO(-/+?) [0:12]

ca. 20.15-22.15, sixx:
40 Tage und 40 Nächte (40 Days and 40 Nights / 40 jours et 40 nuits; USA/GB/FRA 2002)
(Christine Chatelain & Keegan Connor Tracy: nix)
Emmanuelle Vaugier: sBH [0:07] & (PO- &) OO [0:08-0:09]
Lina Teal [= Natassia Malthe]: PO (Bodydouble {so Mr. Skin} mögl. [aber unwahrsch.]) [0:03]
Monet Mazur: sexy bzw. sUPS [0:27-0:28]
Nicole Wilder: sD [1:16]
Shannyn Sossamon: OH bzw. OO(-) (rO[-]) [1:04-1:06]
Vinessa Shaw: sD(-) [0:43 1:08 1:10] & (sBH- mit) sD [1:19]
[einige Unbekannte]: sCT [0:49/0:50]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBH bzw. sexy bzw. OO [1:14]

20.15-21.50, mdr:
Das war der wilde Osten (BRD © 1992)
Claudia Schmutzler: sNIP [0:01] & sexy [0:03 0:04 0:06 0:08 0:09 0:10] & sPO & "sB" od. sBH [1:00/1:01 1:01-1:02 1:03] & sexy (?) [1:04] & sPO(-) (& (sehr kurz) sD(-) ? [re.]) [1:23]
Gerit Kling: sexy (?) [0:09/0:10] & "sB" & sPO [1:00 1:01] & "sB" [1:02 1:03]
Marie Gruber: sD(-) [1:20]
[unbekannt]: OO (auf Poster od. Plakat) [0:36]

20.15-21.10 und 0.40-1.25, RTL UP:
HINTER GITTERN - der FrauenKnast: WALTERS WAHL (BRD 2004)
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sBH (von re. Seite) [0:03]
[zwei Unbekannte]: PO (bzw. PO+ ?) [0:27]

ca. 20.15-23.00 und 1.55-4.05, kabel eins:
Sherlock Holmes (USA/BRD/GB 2009)
Rachel McAdams: (mind.?) OH- (od. NA ?) [ca. 1:03] (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen und Bild; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

(20.15-21.45, rbb:
tatort: Das Monster von Kassel (BRD © 2019)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Sofie Eifertinger: sexy ? [0:12 (0:13) 0:33 0:34 (0:35)] - kaum erwähnenswert)

20.15-21.11 und 1.31-2.21, ORF 1:
Sisi, Episode _od._ Folge 4 (BRD/ÖST 2021)
Dominique Devenport: OO+ & {andere Szene} OO
Gintaute Rusteikaite: OO
Paula Kober: OH (re.)
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibung(en))

20.15-22.25 (auch Dienstag, 22.30-0.40), ATV:
Office Christmas Party {oder (laut IMDb): Dirty Office Party} (Office Christmas Party; USA(/IND?) 2016)
Abbey Lee: sexy od. sUPS [ca. 0:45]
Erica Page: sBH [ca. 1:03]
Jackie Renee Robinson: sBH (mit sD) [ca. 1:12]
[... (vlt. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: sBH [ca. 1:03] bzw. OO (kurz)
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und z.T. Bild; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

21.05-22.05, NITRO:
Alarm für Cobra 11 - Die Autobahnpolizei: In der Schusslinie (BRD o.J. [2010 od. 2011])
Alessandra Pocher [= Alessandra Meyer-Wölden]: sD(-) [0:00 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:04]
Anja Knauer: sBH (von hint. und li. Seite) [0:29]

21.11-22.07 und 2.21-3.11, ORF 1:
Sisi, Episode _od._ Folge 5 (BRD/ÖST 2021)
Dominique Devenport: OO (rO) & PO(-) (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen)

21.20-23.05 und 1.40-3.10, SRF zwei:
Wanderlust - Der Trip ihres Lebens (Wanderlust; USA 2012)
{Daten der ZDF-Version:}
Jennifer Aniston: sNIP (?) [0:13] & sexy [0:14] & OH(-) [0:54] & OH [0:55] & (mind.) sD- [1:18] & OH [1:25]
Kathryn Hahn: OH [0:55 1:25]
Kerri Kenney-Silver: OH [0:55 1:25] & {od. andere ?} OO- (lO-) [1:26] (jedenfalls kein OO in dieser Filmversion)
Lauren Ambrose: (mind.) sD- & (recht kurz) sUPS- (?) [1:06]
Malin Akerman: sNIP [0:47] & OH [0:55] & (mind.) sD- [0:59] & sexy [1:11] & sCT- [1:20 (recht kurz)] & sNIP [1:21] & sCT- [1:22] & sNIP od. sCT- [1:23 1:24] & OH [1:25] (& sNIP- ?)
Patricia French (50+ [od. 60+ ?]): OH(+?) [1:20]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO [0:19 (recht kurz)] bzw. OH(-) (?) [1:23]
[(mind.) drei Unbekannte]: PU [1:21]
[(mind.) eine Unbekannte]: sBI (auf Fernsehbildsch.) [0:27]
[einige Unbekannte]: OO & {mind. zwei} PO [1:20]
(auch in der vox-Version (mit geringfügigen zeitlichen Abweichungen) gibt es weder Kerri Kenney OO noch Malin Akerman OO-, aber der "Bizarro Cut" des Films (auf Blu-ray) hat (gemäß Bildern) zusätzliche Nacktszenen)

22.05-23.05, NITRO:
Alarm für Cobra 11 - Die Autobahnpolizei: Toter Bruder (BRD o.J. [2010 od. 2011])
Nicole Ernst: sD [(0:34) 0:38]

22.15-0.00, rbb:
tatort: Strandgut (BRD © 1972)
(mind.)
Heidy Bohlen: PU & PO [0:00 0:01] & sBI [0:02] & OO [0:02(-)0:03] & (sexy bzw.) OO [(0:12/)0:13] & OO [0:14 (jew. auf Foto: ) 0:15 0:25 1:05 1:06 od. 0:26 1:06 1:07]
Ingeborg Schöner: sBI [0:05 0:32 od. 0:34]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: PO [0:32 od. 0:33(/0:34)] bzw. PU & PO [0:32 od. 0:33/0:34] bzw. OO [0:32 od. 0:34] bzw. sBI [0:32 od. 0:33?/0:34] bzw. OO bzw. ... [1:01 od. 1:03] bzw. OO(-?) [1:17 od. 1:18]
[(jew.) zwei Unbekannte]: sBI [0:27 ca.0:50 od. 0:28/0:29 0:51]
(der Film war 2020 im NDR zwei Minuten kürzer als 2015 im hr)

22.25-0.15, ATV:
die*nackte*wahrheit {so} (the*ugly*truth; USA 2009)
Arielle Vandenberg & Tess Parker {laut Mr. Skin}: sBI (eine mit sD) [0:26-0:28]
Katherine Heigl: sexy (Unterhose) [0:23] (& Fake (Bodydouble + ihr Kopf) [0:29]) & sD(-) [0:37 0:38 (0:39)] & sD [0:39 0:44 0:48] & sD(-) od. sD [1:08 (recht kurz)] & sD [1:11] & sD(-) [1:12] & (mind.) sD- {kein sBH}

ca. 23.00-1.50, kabel eins:
Pakt der Wölfe {wenn wie Tele5-Version; oder (wie bei RTL-ZWEI- und VOX-Version): Der Pakt der Wölfe} (Le pacte des loups; FRA(/GB?) © 2001)
Emilie Dequenne: sD [0:16 (0:17 0:18) 1:14 1:15] & (mind.) PO- [1:47 (recht kurz)] & sNIP od. sCT- [1:48]
Franckie [eigtl. Frankie] Pain (?): sD [0:38 0:41]
Karin Kriström: sD [0:02] (die Leiche ihrer Rolle ("NA" bzw. "OO" [0:11-0:12] & "OO" [0:13] & "PU" [0:14]) ist wohl ein Fake)
Monica Bellucci: sD [0:39] & PO [0:39-0:40] & PO & OO [0:42] & sD [0:52-0:54] & NA(+) [0:54-0:55]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:57]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO(-) (rO(-); kurz) & PO bzw. OO [0:38] bzw. PU bzw. nPU [0:41]
[mehrere (bzw. (mind.) eine) (vlt. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: sD [0:38/0:39 (0:41)]

23.09-0.45 und 4.01-5.34, ORF 1:
Girls’ Night Out (Rough Night; USA 2017)
Demi Moore (50+): OH(-?) (& sBI ?) [ca. 0:12]
Ilana Glazer: ... ?
Jillian Bell: sD [ca. 0:15]
Kate McKinnon: (s)PO-
Scarlett Johansson: sD & sexy (Unterhose) od. sBH
Zoë Kravitz: ... ?
(teilw. gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und/oder Bild(ern); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

23.15-0.40, NDR:
Das Haus (BRD © 2021)
{aus Teilsichtung (erste Hälfte und Filmende):}
Valery Tscheplanowa: OO(-) [0:05] & PO+ [0:11] & PO(-) [0:12] & OO- (rO-) [0:14/0:15] & NA(-?) [0:23] & PO(-) & (recht kurz) OO(-/+) [0:24] & (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:25 (recht kurz)] & OH+ (od. NA+ ?) bzw. sexy bzw. OH- (in Videos) [0:29]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO [0:11] bzw. PU [0:12 (recht kurz)] (jew. auf ~Foto)

23.16-0.53, TV5 MONDE EUROPE:
Les rois du monde (Casteljaloux) {oder: Les rois du monde} (FRA 2015)
Céline Sallette: PO(-) & {andere Szene} sBH & sPO(-) (& OO- ?)
Roxane Arnal: OO & {andere Szene} ~sBI od. sBA & (mind.) sPO-
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen)

23.45-0.40 und 3.40-4.25, RTL UP:
HINTER GITTERN - der FrauenKnast: BÖSER ONKEL (BRD 2004)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Hunz.: sexy
[(jew.) unbekannt]: PU bzw. PO & ... bzw. PO bzw. ...

0.10-1.40, one:
Steirergeld (ÖST/BRD © 2022)
Anna Unterberger: sBH (z.T. mit sD) [1:04 1:05 1:06 1:07-1:08 (1:09)]
(Film sonst noch kaum gesehen)

0.15-2.20 (auch Dienstag, 2.45-4.30), ATV:
Romeo Must Die (USA 2000)
Grace Park: sexy ? [ca. 0:02]
Jennifer Wong: sD & sNIP(-?) & OO(-) (rO[-]) [ca. 0:02]
Kendall Saunders: sBH (mit sD)
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und z.T. Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

0.45-2.30, Tele 5:
Ken Follett: Die Säulen der Erde [Teil 4] (The Pillars of the Earth: [7.] New Beginnings & [8.] The Work of Angels; BRD/CAN(/HUN/GB) 2010)
Hayley Atwell: NA (od. zumind. OH) [0:09/0:10] & (Bodydouble mögl.) OH [0:10]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO [0:36(recht kurz) bzw. 0:36(/0:37)]

0.55-2.55, arte:
Wenn das Fest beginnt... (Que la fête commence ... (= Que la fête commence! {DVD-Titel}); FRA © 1974)
{teilw. Vorläufiges aus Teilsichtung:}
Brigitte Roüan: OO {nicht Oops} [0:24]
Christine Pascal: PU bzw. OO [0:59-1:00]
Marina Vlady {laut IMDb}: sD [0:54 0:55 0:56]
Monique Chaumette: PU [0:59]
[(noch) unbekannt]: sD+ [(spätestens) 0:54]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:56]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO [0:24] bzw. PO [1:03] bzw. nPU (& PO) [1:03/1:04] bzw. ... [1:04]
[... Unbekannte]: PU bzw. OO bzw. (... ? &) PO [0:58/0:59]

1.01-2.34, ORF 2:
Der Unfisch (ÖST © 1997)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Eva Herzig: sexy (?) [0:01] & sD (li.) [0:19]
Maria Schrader: OO [0:25] & PU [0:26] & OO [0:27/0:28] & (NA bzw.) PU [(0:28/)0:29] & sD+ od. OH [0:31] & PU [0:57] & OO [1:06]

1.35-2.00, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Anixe auf Reisen: Anixe auf Reisen in Bahrain (BRD o.J.)
Eva Habermann: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl. [mit sD]) & sNIP(-?) & sexy (Bik.-Hose)
[... Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA

1.50-2.35, rbb:
Tierärztin Dr. Mertens: Große Erwartungen (BRD © 2009)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen: sBH [0:07]


----------



## Anonymos (12 Dez. 2022)

Dienstag(/Mittwoch), 13.(/14.) Dezember 2022:

6.50-7.10, zdf_neo:
Liebe. Jetzt! Christmas Edition: Rosa (BRD © 2020)
Kirsten Block (60): (OH(-) bzw.) NA [(0:05/)0:06]

8.20-8.50, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Anixe auf Reisen: Anixe auf Reisen in Western Australia (BRD o.J.)
Sophie Schütt: sBA [0:00] & (mind.) sD- [0:02 0:04-0:05] & sUPS (?) [0:07] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:08] & sBA [0:10-0:11]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI [0:05]

8.50-9.40, mdr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Die eigenen vier Wände (BRD © 2003)
Hendrikje Fitz: sNIP [(0:00?-)0:01 0:04 0:16]

9.35-10.25, SWR:
Steg mit Aussicht (BRD © 2017)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Marie Rönnebeck: sBI [0:24 0:25]

ca. 10.10-10.40, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Maßnahme ([scrubs]: [[4.22]] My Big Move; USA © 2005)
Christa Miller: sD [0:00/0:01] & sD(-) [0:20 (= Absp.)]

11.03-11.24 (auch Mittwoch, 10.35-10.55), ORF 1:
SCRUBS - DIE ANFÄNGER[[: Meine 37 Minuten]] ([scrubs]: [[8.17]] My Chief Concern; USA © 2009)
Judy Reyes: sD [0:16]
[zwei bzw. fünf Unbekannte]: sexy [0:16/0:17]

13.55-15.25 und 3.00-4.30 (auch Mittwoch, 6.55-8.25), one:
BESSER ALS DU (BRD © 2015)
Bettina Stucky: sD(-) (li.) [0:15 (recht kurz)]
Ulrike C. Tscharre: sBH (mit sD) [0:30-0:31] & sD(-) [0:59] & OH- [1:08/1:09] & sBH (re. Hälfte) [1:19-1:20]

14.20-15.50, arte:
Der Schneegänger - nach dem gleichnamigen Roman von Elisabeth Herrmann (BRD © 2020)
Luise von Finckh: sBI [1:00(recht kurz) (1:01)]
Nadja Bobyleva: OH- (ob. RÜ) [0:33] & sexy (& (2x sehr kurz) sBH- ? (hautfarb.) [od. OH ?]) & (recht kurz) sD(-?) (re.) [1:10]

ca. 14.20-14.45 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 6.40-7.00), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Nicht in meinen Mund! (TWO and a half MEN: [9.17] Not in My Mouth!; USA 2012)
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sD [(0:02) 0:14]
Sara Erikson: sexy [0:17]

14.30-16.00, rbb:
Ich schenk dir einen Seitensprung (BRD © 2002)
Muriel Baumeister: sD(-) [(0:13/0:14) 0:15(recht kurz) (0:16)] & sD [(0:17) 0:18] & sD(-) [0:26 0:27 0:28-0:29] (& ... ? [0:48/0:49]) & sNIP [?] (re.) [0:56 (recht kurz)] & sexy (?) [1:24]

14.35-16.00 und 1.45-3.10, hr:
Die Meute der Erben - Nach Motiven des gleichnamigen Romans von Gaby Hauptmann (BRD © 2000)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Catherine Flemming: PO [0:16 (recht kurz)]

14.50-15.15, NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Manneskraft, die Freuden schafft (Married with Children: [7.22] 'Til Death Do Us Part; USA 1993)
Christina Applegate: sexy
[unbekannt]: sBI (auf Poster)

15.10-16.00 und 1.10-2.00, WDR:
Morden im Norden: Hinter der Fassade (BRD © 2018)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Evi Meinardus: (PU(-) &) PO [0:00/0:01] & PO & OO [0:02] & (mind.) OH- [0:03]

15.25-16.15 (auch Mittwoch, 10.00-10.45), one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Nur Engel sind schöner (Charlie's Angels: [2.3] Pretty Angels All in a Row; USA © 1977)
Bobbie Mitchell: sBI [0:07(Bik.-Obertl.) 0:10-0:11] & sexy [0:21] & sBA (mit Schärpe) [0:26 (0:27) 0:39-0:40 0:42-0:43]
Cheryl Ladd: sBI [0:00(= Vorsp.; recht kurz) 0:07 0:10-0:11] & sexy [0:21-0:22] & sBA (mit Schärpe) [0:26 (0:27) 0:39 0:41-0:43]
Dana Kimmell: sBI [0:18/0:19] & sBA (mit Schärpe) [0:26 (0:27)] & sexy (?) [0:35] & sBA (mit Schärpe) [0:39-0:40 0:42-0:43]
Doney Oatman: sBA (mit Schärpe) [0:01] & sBI [0:07(Bik.-Obertl.) 0:10-0:11] & sBA (mit Schärpe) [0:26 (0:27) 0:39-0:40 0:42-0:43]
Jaclyn Smith: sBA (mit Schärpe) [0:26 (0:27) 0:39 0:41-0:43]
Marki Bey: sBA [0:01(mit Schärpe) 0:02]
[unbekannt ("Debbie" od. "Debby")]: sBI [0:07(Bik.-Obertl.) (0:09) 0:10-0:11] & sBA (mit Schärpe) [0:26 (0:27) 0:39-0:40 0:42-0:43]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI [0:05(Bik.-Obertl.) 0:45] bzw. sexy [0:18]
[fünf Unbekannte (darunter vermutl. Celita DeCastro, Denise DuBarry, Linda Redford, Lisa Baur, Marcy Hanson u./od. Nancy Cameron [jew. "Contestant"])]: {zwei} sBA bzw. {eine} sexy [0:15] bzw. {alle fünf} sBA (mit Schärpe) [0:26 (0:27) 0:39-0:40 0:42-0:43]
[mehrere (bzw. einige) Unbekannte]: sBI [0:07 (0:08 0:19)]
(die Zeiten der "one"-Version könnten - wie bei etlichen anderen (schon überprüften) Folgen - (zumind. teilw.) leicht abweichen)

15.55-17.30 (auch Mittwoch, 9.35-11.05), SRF 1:
Rosamunde Pilcher: Wohin du auch gehst (BRD(/ÖST) © 2010)
Nadine Warmuth: OO- (lO-) [0:53 (kurz)]
Sophie Schütt: sD(-) od. sD

16.00-16.40, zdf_neo:
MONK: Mr. MONK[,] ein Playboy und viele schöne Mädchen (MONK: [2.8] Mr. Monk Meets the Playboy; USA 2003)
(mind.)
Bitty Schram: sD [0:32 0:33 0:34]
Candice Michelle & Katie Lohmann & Nicholl Hiren ?: sBI [0:10]
Erinn Bartlett: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [0:13-0:14 0:15] & sBI (auf großem Bild eines Zschr.-Covers) [0:25]
Jennifer Lyons: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [0:10] & sD [0:37]
Lisa Thornhill: (mind.) sD- [0:28-0:29]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OH (auf Fotobild) [0:00] bzw. OH (auf (Bild von) Zschr.-Cover) [0:00 0:07(/0:08) 0:10] bzw. sBI (auf Bild von Zschr.-Cover) [0:10 0:11] bzw. sexy [0:11 0:18 0:27 0:29 0:31]
[(ein(ig)e bzw.) zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI (teilw. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [(mind.) (0:10 0:18) 0:25-0:27 (0:29)]

ca. 16.30-17.25 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 13.45-14.40), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Der Tod Siegt Immer {so} (Charmed: [3.16] Death Takes a Halliwell; USA 2001)
Shannen Doherty: sNIP [0:00] & sexy [0:02]

16.30-17.20 (auch Mittwoch, 14.45-15.35), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Totgesagte leben länger (Charmed: [8.1] Still Charmed and Kicking; USA 2005)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:02 0:14]
Kaley Cuoco: sexy [0:12 0:21 0:22 0:35]
Rose McGowan: sD(-) bzw. sD [0:13 0:18 0:19 0:20 0:26 0:32 0:33/0:34 0:35 0:36]

16.40-17.25, zdf_neo:
Die Schwarzwaldklinik: Der Wert des Lebens (BRD(/ÖST) © 1986)
Anja Kruse: sBI [0:29]

ca. 17.25-18.20 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 14.40-15.35), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Aller Guten Dinge Sind Neun {so} (Charmed: [3.17] PreWitched; USA 2001)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [0:10 (0:14) 0:20]
Holly Marie Combs: sD(-) [0:31] & sNIP [(0:32/0:33) 0:37 (0:38) 0:40]
Shannen Doherty: sNIP [0:00]

18.20-18.50 (auch Mittwoch, 14.55-15.15), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Wer klaut hier mein Auto? (Married with Children: [7.24] Old Insurance Dodge; USA 1993)
Christina Applegate: sexy [0:01/0:02 (0:08 0:09) 0:16(kurz) 0:17 0:19 0:22(= Absp.)]

ca. 18.20-19.15 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 15.35-16.30), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Die Sieben {so} Todsünden (Charmed: [3.18] Sin Francisco; USA 2001)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [0:08] & sD(-) [0:09] & sexy [0:10]

18.50-19.10 (auch Mittwoch, 15.15-15.45), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Die Nöte eines Ehebrechers (Married with Children: [7.25] The Wedding Repercussions; USA 1993)
Barbara (Ann) Moore: sD [0:19 0:20/0:21 (0:22)]
Christina Applegate: sNIP- (?) [0:07/0:08]
Katey Sagal: sD(-) od. sD [0:15]

20.15-21.45, zdf_neo:
Friesland: Prima Klima (BRD © 2022)
Monika Anna Wojtyllo: sD [0:18 0:19 0:28 0:29]

20.15-22.50, RTL:
Passagier 23 - Verschwunden auf hoher See (BRD o.J. [2017 od. 2018])
Liane Forestieri: sNIP(-?) (li.) [1:38 (recht kurz)]
Lynn Grabowski: sexy [0:10]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI [0:00 0:25]

20.15-22.30 und 0.40-2.45, ATV:
Taffe Mädels (The Heat; USA 2013)
(mind.)
Erica Derrickson: (mind.) sD- (& (s)PO-- ?) [ca. 0:07]
Jessica Chaffin: sD [ca. 1:19]
Sandra Bullock: sBH (?) & sD
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und z.T. Bild; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

22.25-1.15, SRF 1:
Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod (C'era una volta il West / Once Upon a Time in the West = There Was Once the West; ITA/USA 1968)
Claudia Cardinale: OH & sD (gemäß Bildern)

22.30-23.20, hr:
Thirteen - Ein gestohlenes Leben: Die Rückkehr (Thirteen [Episode 1]; GB/USA 2016)
Jodie Comer: OO- (rO-) [ca. 0:03 (sehr? kurz)] & OO- (lO- im Spiegel) [ca. 0:34] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

23.00-0.15, mdr:
Polizeiruf 110: BigBandTime {so} (BRD © 1991)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Hildegard Walter: PU [0:51] & sBA [0:51/0:52]
(weitere nackte Frauen sollen nicht vorkommen)

23.25-0.15, one:
Nur für Erwachsene, Episode 1: Wie eine Rose (Adult Material: [1.] Rosebud; GB © 2019)
Alex Jarrett: sBH (mit sD) [0:18] & sexy [0:23]
Hayley Squires: sD(-) [0:00] & sBH(-) [0:02 0:03] & sexy [0:04] & sBH(-) [0:05-0:06 0:07 0:08] (& Fake-"OO" [0:09/0:10]) & sD [0:15-0:16] & sD(-) [0:27 (0:28)] & sD (re.) [(0:29-)0:30]
Siena Kelly: sexy [0:08 (recht kurz)] & sNIP & sD (re.) & (kurz) Oops- (re.) [0:20] & sD [0:33 0:34 0:37 0:38 0:40 0:42 (0:43)] & (mind.) sexy (PO- ?) [0:44] & (mind.) sexy [0:45]
Timmika Ramsay: sBH od. "sB" (mit sD) [0:01 0:02-0:03] & sD [0:35 0:38 (0:40)]
[unbekannt]: OH+ [0:41]
[... Unbekannte]: sPO bzw. sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sBA bzw. sexy

0.10-1.43, Das Erste:
Marga Engel kocht vor Wut (BRD © 2002)
Claudine Wilde: PO- [0:12 (kurz)]
Eleonore Weisgerber: sNIP (re.) [0:28] & sexy (?) [1:01]
Ina Paule Klink: sPO- [0:52] & sexy bzw. sNIP [1:24-1:26]

0.15-1.00, one:
Nur für Erwachsene, Episode 2: Trocken wie die Wüste (Adult Material: [2.] Dry For Wet; GB © 2019)
Hayley Squires: (Fake-"OO" [0:09 (recht kurz)] & Fake-"OH" (in Video) & sexy ? [0:11] &) sD(-) (re.) (in Video) [0:14] & sBH [0:18/0:19] & OH- (& Fake-"OO") [0:23 (jew. recht kurz)] & sD [0:23/0:24] & sBH (auf Foto) [0:28 (recht kurz)] & sD [0:38] & sUPS- (kurz) & sD [0:39] & sD [0:40 0:41-0:42 (0:43)]
Siena Kelly: sD(-) [0:02] & sD [(0:27(recht kurz) 0:28) 0:41-0:42] & sD(-) [0:43 (recht kurz)]

0.55-2.30, Tele 5:
American Werewolf in Paris (An American Werewolf in Paris / Le loup-garou de Paris; GB/LUX/NED/USA/FRA/BRD 1997)
{aus nicht ganz vollständiger Sichtung:}
Julie Bowen: sexy [mehrf.] & sD(-) od. sD
Julie Delpy: OO bzw. OH [0:38-0:39] & OH+ [0:40-0:41] & sNIP [ca. 1:04 1:18] & OH [ca. 1:20]
[unbekannt]: sD [0:12]
[einige Unbekannte]: sexy

1.00-1.50, one:
Nur für Erwachsene, Episode 3: Wie eine Mum (Adult Material: [3.] Hayley; GB © 2019)
Hayley Squires: sBH [0:00] & sD (re.) [0:04] & sD(-) [0:09 0:10-0:11] & sD (li.) [0:14] & "nPU-NA" od. nPU- [0:20]
Siena Kelly: sD [(0:12-)0:13 (0:14) 0:21(li.)] & sexy [0:22] & ~OH [0:33] & sexy [0:34 (recht kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: PU (auf Fotobild) [0:01] bzw. OH bzw. sPO [0:22] bzw. sBH (auf Fernsehbildsch.) [0:28]

1.05-2.29, ORF 1:
Echo Park (USA/ÖST © 1985)
Susan Dey: OO [0:20] & sNIP [0:30] & sBH [0:40] & sBH & OO [0:47] & sBA (teilw. sNIP) [0:57 0:58] & ... [1:03] & (sexy (Slip) bzw.) OO [(1:13-)1:14] & sD & sexy

1.20-3.55, SRF 1:
American Honey (GB/USA 2016)
Riley Keough: OO (rO) bzw. sD+ [ca. 0:34f.] & sBI (zumind. Bik.-Obertl.) [ca. 1:04f.]
Sasha Lane: (mind.) sD- & (seitl.) PO- [...] & (seitl.) PO- [ca. 1:47] & nPU (& (seitl.) PO- ?) & (mind.) sD- [ca. 1:52]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

1.35-2.00, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Anixe auf Reisen: Anixe auf Reisen in Costa Rica (BRD o.J.)
Wolke Hegenbarth: OH- & ~sBA & sBI- & sexy
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sPO- & sexy (Bik.-Hose)

1.45-3.18, Das Erste:
Seitensprung mit Freunden (BRD © 2016)
Aglaia Szyszkowitz: sexy (od. sUPS-) [0:19 (recht kurz)] & sD [0:32] & OH- [1:11] & (mind.) sD- (li.) [1:27] (0:49 nix und 0:50 nur nackte Schultern, also auch nix)
Caroline Peters: sexy [0:06 0:07] & (sBH- ? mit) sD(-) [0:16] & sexy (?) [0:30 (0:31)] & (mind.) sD- [0:49] & OH & {nach anderer Szene} OH- & sBH (jew. recht kurz) [0:59]
Lore Richter: (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:27] & sD(-) [0:28 0:29] & (sBA ? mit) (mind.) sD- [0:31 0:32]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI bzw. sexy bzw. sPO [0:25] bzw. sexy [0:26 0:30 0:32] bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:26 0:32] bzw. sPO(-) [0:27] bzw. sD(-) [0:28] bzw. sexy [0:31]

1.50-2.45, one:
Nur für Erwachsene, Episode 4: Fast wie echt (Adult Material: [4.] Deep Fake; GB © 2019)
Hayley Squires: sBA (mit sD) (& Fake-"OO") [0:23] & sD(-) (re.) [0:30] & sD [0:33 0:34-0:35 0:36-0:38] & sBH(-) [0:39-0:41] & sD [0:42 (0:43 0:44)] & sD(-) (re.) [0:49] & sNIP [(0:50) 0:51] (& Fake-"OO" [0:52 0:53 (0:54)])
Siena Kelly: sD [0:00] (& sexy ? [0:01]) & "sB" [0:16/0:17] & sD(-) [0:18] & sD & OH- [0:19]
Tammika [eigtl. Timmika] Ramsay: (sexy ? [0:49] &) sPO(-) [0:50 (kurz)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sPO- [0:16]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD [(0:09) 0:10 0:11 0:13 bzw. {andere} 0:09 (0:10) 0:11 (0:13) 0:14] bzw. OO(-?) & sBH bzw. sBA & OH(-) bzw. OO+ [0:23]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBA [0:23]

4.15-4.35, Comedy Central:
Teachers[: Letzter Schultag] (Teachers: [1.10] The Last Day; USA 2016)
Kathryn Renée Thomas: sD [0:09 0:15]
Katie O’Brien: sUPS & (zumind. sugger.) OH [0:07 (jew. kurz)] & (zumind. sugger.) OH bzw. OH- (RÜ) [0:10/0:11] & (zumind. sugger.) NA [0:15 0:16]


----------



## Anonymos (13 Dez. 2022)

Mittwoch(/Donnerstag), 14.(/15.) Dezember 2022:

6.20-7.00 und 5.25-6.10, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Eine Herzenssache (BRD © 2013)
Annette Frier: (mind.) sD- [0:03 0:32]

7.05-7.30, zdf_neo:
VIERWÄNDEPLUS: _ZWEI SÜßE BACKENHÖRNCHEN_ (BRD © 2022)
Shadi Hedayati: sBH [0:19 (0:22-)0:23]

7.30-8.00, zdf_neo:
VIERWÄNDEPLUS: _MARTIN, GIB DEN LÖFFEL AB _(BRD © 2022)
Birte Hanusrichter: sBH (li. Hälfte) [0:21]

8.20-8.50, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Anixe auf Reisen: Anixe auf Reisen auf Aruba (BRD o.J.)
Eva Habermann: sBI & (mind.) OH- & sD
Veronika ...: sBI
[unbekannt]: (sBI von hint. &) sPO
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI

8.45-9.35, SWR:
In ALLER _freundschaft_ - DIE JUNGEN ÄRZTE: Keine Kompromisse (BRD © 2018)
Mirka Pigulla: sBH (mit sD[-]) [0:30 0:31(2x)]

8.50-9.40, mdr:
In ALLER freundschaft: Sehnsüchte (BRD © 2003)
Jasmin Jacob: "sB" & (unter sCT[-]) sPO [0:05-0:06] & "sB" [0:07(kurz) (0:08)]
[unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) (od. "sB") & (unter sCT-) sPO [0:40 0:41]

9.00-9.45, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Unter Verdacht (BRD © 2007)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Alexa Maria Surholt: (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:37]

10.59-11.20 (auch Donnerstag, 10.15-10.35), ORF 1:
SCRUBS - DIE ANFÄNGER[[: Mein Finale, Teil 1]] ([scrubs]: [[8.18]] My Finale, Part 1; USA © 2009)
Sarah Chalke: sD(-) od. sD [0:17]

ca. 11.30-11.55 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 9.05-9.35), PRO 7:
how i met your mother[: Am Haken] (how i met your mother: [5.16] Hooked; USA 2010)
Carrie Underwood: sD(-) [(0:11 0:14) 0:15 (0:17)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sexy [0:08]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) od. sD [0:01]

ca. 11.55-12.25 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 9.35-10.00), PRO 7:
how i met your mother[: Sag einfach nein] (how i met your mother: [5.17] Of Course; USA 2010)
Cobie Smulders: (mind.) sD- [0:05 (kurz)] & sD [(0:08 0:12 0:14) 0:17]
Jennifer Lopez: sD [(0:00) 0:00/0:01 0:02-0:03 (0:03/0:04)]

12.30-13.58, mdr:
Hilfe, meine Tochter heiratet (BRD © 2006)
Arzu Bazman: sD [0:55-0:56 1:25-1:26 1:27]

14.30-16.00, rbb:
Die Meute der Erben - Nach Motiven des gleichnamigen Romans von Gaby Hauptmann (BRD © 2000)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Catherine Flemming: PO [0:16 (recht kurz)]

14.50-15.45, VOXup:
Dr. HOUSE: Schutzlos (House M.D.: [7.16] Out of the Chute; USA 2011)
Candace Kita: sBH(-)
Kristen DeLuca: sBI (mit sD)
Kristina Anderson [= Desiree Anderson] (od. Le(e)anne Wilson ?): sBH & sPO-
Noelle Bellinghausen: sexy ?
(jeweils gemäß Bild)

15.25-16.15 (auch Donnerstag, 9.55-10.45), one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Ein Engel lernt fliegen (Charlie's Angels: [2.4] Angel Flight; USA © 1977)
Cheryl Ladd: sBI [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
Fawne Harriman: (mind.) sD- [0:24 0:25]
[unbekannt]: sBI [0:09]

15.35-16.30 (auch Donnerstag, 13.55-14.45), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Halliwells im Wunderland (Charmed: [8.2] Malice in Wonderland; USA 2005)
(mind.)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [0:00-0:01] & sD [0:03 (0:09)] & sexy [0:12-0:14 0:22-0:23 0:24] & sD(-) [0:32] & sexy [0:34 0:35-0:36] & sD(-) [0:38 0:39]
Kaley Cuoco: sD [0:07 (0:08)] & sexy [0:12 0:20-0:22] & sD(-) [0:31] & sexy [0:35 0:37-0:38 0:39]
Monica Allgeier: sexy [0:00 0:01]
Noa Tishby: sD(-) [0:05-0:06 0:25]
Rose McGowan: sD(-) [0:03 0:04 0:05 0:22 0:36]

15.55-17.30 (auch Donnerstag, 8.45-10.20), SRF 1:
Rosamunde Pilcher: Liebe am Horizont (BRD(/ÖST) © 2010)
Alexandra Helmig: (mind.) sD- [0:54]
Sabine Bach: sD(-) [0:29 (recht kurz)]
Susanne Gärtner: sNIP [?] (re.) [0:32] & OH- (RÜ) od. sexy (rückenfrei) [0:34-0:35]

ca. 16.30-17.25 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 13.40-14.40), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Die Bruderschaft (Charmed: [3.19] The Demon Who Came in from the Cold; USA 2001)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:01] & sD [0:40 0:41]
Shannen Doherty: sNIP [(0:08) 0:09] & sD [0:25 0:26 (0:27)] & sNIP- [0:33] & sD(-) & sCT- (od. zumind. sNIP) [0:40/0:41]

16.30-17.20 (auch Donnerstag, 14.45-15.35), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Lauf Piper, Lauf {so} (Charmed: [8.3] Run, Piper, Run; USA 2005)
Béatrice Rosen: (mind.) sD- [0:30]
Jennifer Taylor: sD(-) [0:11]

ca. 17.25-18.20 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 14.40-15.35), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Freund Oder {so} Feind? (Charmed: [3.20] Exit Strategy; USA 2001)
Shannen Doherty: sD(-) [0:37]

ca. 18.20-19.15 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 15.35-16.25), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Die Todesfee (Charmed: [3.21] Look Who's Barking; USA 2001)
Alyssa Milano: sD(-) [0:26 (0:35)] & sexy [0:41]
Shannen Doherty: sNIP [(0:06/0:07 0:08) 0:15 0:38-0:39]

18.20-18.50 (auch Donnerstag, 14.50-15.15), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: 500000 Dollar für Al (Married with Children: [7.26] The Proposition; USA 1993)
Christina Applegate: sexy [0:08 0:09 0:10 0:15]
Vanna White: sexy bzw. (kurz) sD(-) [0:17-0:18] & (mind.) sD- [0:20-0:21]

18.25-19.20, ATV II:
Ghost Whisperer: Lampenfieber (Ghost Whisperer: [4.20] Stage Fright; USA 2009)
Jennifer Love Hewitt: sD(-) [0:28 0:29 (0:30) 0:31] & sexy [0:39]

18.50-19.10 (auch Donnerstag, 15.15-15.45), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Der Fan (Married with Children: [8.1] A Tisket, a Tasket, Can Peg Make a Basket?; USA 1993)
Christina Applegate: sNIP- [0:07/0:08] & sexy [0:10-0:11]

19.30-20.15, zdf_neo:
Die Schwarzwaldklinik: Die Reise nach Amerika [Teil 2] (BRD(/ÖST) © 1987)
Anja Kruse: sexy (bzw. sWS- ?) [0:04-0:06]

19.30-19.55 (auch Donnerstag, 17.20-17.50), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Die japanische Regenbrille (TWO and a half MEN: [8.10] Ow, Ow, Don't Stop; USA 2010)
Jenny McCarthy: sD [0:01 (0:02-)0:03 0:10-0:12 (0:15) (0:17/)0:18]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (bzw. ... ?) bzw. sexy (auf Postern)

20.15-21.45, zdf_neo:
WILSBERG: MünsterLeaks {so} (BRD © 2017)
Natalya Bogdanis: sBH- (mit sD[-]) [1:11] & sD [1:12 (1:13)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBH & (kurz) OO (rO) od. Oops [1:04] bzw. sD(-) [1:11]
[zwei Unbekannte]: OO (jew. auf Foto auf Comp.-Bildsch.) [1:20]

ca. 20.15-23.20, kabel eins:
Contact (USA 1997)
Jodie Foster: OO- od. Oops [0:18 (kurz)] & (OO- ? (zu kurz) &) sexy (Unterhose) [0:19] & sD [(1:09-)1:12]

ca. 20.15-21.10 und 23.50-0.45, sixx:
Grey’s Anatomy[: Hilfloses Hoffen] (Grey’s Anatomy: [17.7] Helplessly Hoping; USA © 2021)
Kelly McCreary: sBH (mit sD) [(0:00) 0:03-0:04] (& OH- ? [0:17 0:18 (jew. kurz)])

ca. 20.40-21.05 und 0.25-0.45, PRO 7 MAXX:
TWO and a half MEN: Auch junge Menschen sind mal verschleimt (TWO and a half MEN: [4.16] Young People Have Phlegm Too; USA 2007)
Brooke D'Orsay: sD
Molly Morgan: sD(-) od. sD
Morgan Fairchild (50+): sD

21.45-23.15 und 1.20-2.53, Das Erste
Donna Leon: Das Gesetz der Lagune (BRD(/ITA) © 2006)
Annett Renneberg: OH- (ob. RÜ) [1:06 (recht kurz)]

22.15-1.10, WDR:
Die Dasslers - Pioniere, Brüder und Rivalen (BRD(/CZE) © 2016)
Lenka Zahradnická: OO & PO [0:17]

ca. 22.55-23.40 und 1.45-2.30, SAT.1 Gold:
Rosewood[: Liebes- und Lügengeschichten] (Rosewood: [2.15] Clavicle Trauma & Closure; USA 2017)
Anna Konkle: ... [0:19 (kurz)] (Zweitsichtung erforderlich)
Jaina Lee Ortiz: sBH [0:02-0:03] & sD(-) [0:20]
LeToya Luckett: sBA (mit sD[-?]) [0:01/0:02] & (mind.) sD- [0:14]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:01]

23.15-1.00, zdf_neo:
WILSBERG: _Alle Jahre wieder_ (BRD © 2017)
Carolina Vera: sexy [(nur) 0:42 (kurz)]

23.50-1.40 und 3.15-4.50, Tele 5:
(Die ?) Königin der Verdammten (Queen of the Damned; USA/AUS 2002)
Aaliyah [Dana Haughton]: (sehr) sexy od. ~"sB" [(u.a.) ca. 0:52] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)
Marguerite Moreau: sexy ?
[... (vlt. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: "sB" u./od. sexy (bzw. ... ?) (gemäß Bildern [bzw. Szenenbeschreibung])

0.15-1.45, SWR:
Hubert und Staller: Unter Wölfen (BRD © 2016)
Anna Brüggemann: sUPS [0:05]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sPO unter sCT [0:34] bzw. sPO [0:34 0:36] bzw. sBH [(0:34) 0:37{zwei} (0:39)] bzw. sBH & sPO [0:37 0:38]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBH [1:21]

1.00-2.45, zdf_neo:
SEA OF LOVE - Melodie des Todes (Sea Of Love; USA © 1989)
Christine Estabrook: sD (li.) [0:24] & (seitl.) PO(-?) [1:28 (sehr kurz)]
Ellen Barkin: sNIP [0:50] & OO & PO (mit nPU- ?) [0:54/0:55] & OH(+?) [0:55] & OH(-) (li.) & sPO- bzw. sCT- [0:57/0:58] & PO(-) & OH(-) (re.) [1:10 (jew. recht kurz)] & sD [1:31 1:32 1:33] & sexy
[unbekannt]: sPO [0:01]

1.25-3.15, BR:
Als wir träumten (Le temps des rêves; BRD/FRA © 2015)
Anja Schneider: OO (rO) [0:57 (recht kurz)]
Karola Piontke: OO (lO) [0:12]
Kathleen Weber (od. Stefanie Luh): OO & sPO(-) [1:42]
Ruby O. Fee: (mind.) sD- [0:23 1:00] & sD(-) [1:01] & sPO & sD (re.) bzw. sBH (mit sD) bzw. OO [1:42-1:44]
Stefanie Luh (od. Kathleen Weber): OO [1:45]
Thao Vu: sPO & (kurz) sBH & OO [1:42]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBA & sPO(-) [1:26] bzw. sexy [1:44]

1.45-2.30, SWR:
Großstadtrevier: HOCHDOSIERT (BRD © 2020)
Elzemarieke de Vos: sNIP [0:44 (recht kurz)]


----------



## Anonymos (14 Dez. 2022)

Donnerstag(/Freitag), 15.(/16.) Dezember 2022:

6.10-6.55, ATV II:
Mit _Herz_ und Handschellen: Wunderkinder (BRD 2005)
Elena Uhlig: sBH [0:25 (recht kurz)]

7.20-8.15, VOX:
CSI: Den Tätern auf der Spur: Happys Ende (CSI: Crime Scene Investigation: [7.21] Ending Happy; USA © 2007)
Ashley Johnson: sD & sexy (Slip) {kein sBH}
Marnette Patterson: sBH (mit sD)
Wendy Makkena: sD
[mehrere (wahrsch. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: sBH (z.T. mit sD) bzw. sBI (von li. Seite) bzw. sD (z.T. bei sBH-) bzw. sexy

8.50-9.40, mdr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Eifersucht (BRD © 2003)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Alexa Maria Surholt: sD(-) (re.) [0:13]

9.35-10.25, SWR:
Hubert und Staller: Wenn_'_s läuft, dann läufts {so} (BRD © 2017)
Dorothee [eigtl. Dorothée ?] Kahler: sD (li.) [0:00]
Eva Bay: sD(-) [0:43]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: "sB" bzw. sBH(-) bzw. sD bzw. sBA (jew. auf Foto auf Comp.-Bildsch.) [0:31]

ca. 10.00-10.30, PRO 7:
how i met your mother[: Bitte lächeln!] (how i met your mother: [5.18] Say Cheese; USA 2010)
Brooke Nevin: sD(-) [0:03 0:04]
Cobie Smulders: sD(-) bzw. sD [0:01 0:02 0:03 0:04-0:05 0:06 0:07 0:08-0:09 0:10-0:12 0:13 0:14 0:17 0:19]

10.34-10.56, ORF 1:
SCRUBS - DIE ANFÄNGER[[: Mein Finale, Teil 2]] ([scrubs]: [[8.19]] My Finale, Part 2; USA © 2009)
Christa Miller: (mind.) sD- [0:04 (recht kurz)]
Judy Reyes: sD (li.) [(0:15/)0:16]

10.55-11.50 (auch Freitag, 9.10-10.05), VOX:
CSI: Miami: Wer stirbt als nächstes? (CSI: Miami: [5.3] Death Pool 100; USA 2006)
Heather Sossaman: sBI (z.T. als Leiche)
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und z.T. Szenenbeschreibungen)

[...]

20.15-21.10 und 1.55-2.35, Tele 5:
Lethal Weapon: Neu in der Stadt (Lethal Weapon [1.1 Pilot]; USA 2016)
Keesha Sharp: sD (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe bei Mr. Skin ["00:57:16"] kann nicht stimmen)

20.15-22.55 und 0.55-3.00, ATV II:
Der Name der Rose (Le nom de la rose / Il nome della rosa; BRD/FRA/ITA © 1986)
Valentina Vargas: OO bzw. PO bzw. PU [0:44-0:47] & OO [1:22 1:23(lO)]

22.10-0.20 und 2.45-5.00, zdf_neo:
Besser Geht's Nicht {so} (As Good as It Gets; USA © 1997)
Helen Hunt: sWS (mind. sCT-) [1:01] & (OO- (rO-) ? &) (mind.) PO- [1:42 (jew. kurz)] & PO(-) [1:43 (recht kurz)] & OH(-) [1:44] & OH (vlt. NA) [1:45] & (mind.) sD-

22.10-23.55 und 3.20-4.40, Tele 5:
Accident - Mörderischer Unfall (Accident; Südafr./FRA 2017)
Roxane Hayward: sBI [ca. 0:09 (0:54)]
Stephanie Schildknecht (od. Shield ?): sexy [ca. 0:09] & sD [ca. 0:21 1:15]
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen bei Mr. Skin)
Roxane Hayward od. Stephanie Schildknecht: Oops(-?) (kurz) (laut "Parents Guide" in IMDb)

22.17-23.50 und 3.54-5.25, ORF 1:
Professor Love (Some Kind of Beautiful (= How to Make Love Like an Englishman) / Lessons in Love; USA/GB © 2014)
Jessica Alba: sBH (mit sD) [0:03-0:04] & sBI [0:58 0:59 1:00]
Laura Colquhoun: (mind.) OH- [0:27 0:28(sehr kurz)] {kein sBH}
Lindsey Sporrer: PO [0:23/0:24] & sBH (mit sD) [0:24]
Salma Hayek: sPO & sBH [0:52] & PO [0:56 0:57] & sBI(-) (Bik.-Obertl.) od. sBH(-) (mit sD) [1:01/1:02 1:03] & sD(-) (bzw. sD ?) [1:24 1:28]
[einige bzw. mehrere Unbekannte (darunter Chelsea Mark u./od. Margarita Molina ?)]: sBI [0:20 0:21 1:01 1:02]

22.55-0.55 und 3.00-4.35, ATV II:
Dirty Harry (USA © 1971)
Debralee Scott: PU (als Leiche) [1:07]
Diana Davidson {laut IMDb}: sBA [0:00 0:01]
Lois Foraker: OO [0:25 0:26]
[unbekannt]: (sBH bzw.) PU & PO [(0:36-)0:37]
[drei Unbekannte]: OO(+) & PO bzw. {eine} PO [1:13]
(aus dem IMDb-Cast kommen in Frage: Jana D'Amico ("Third Nude (uncredited)"), Janet Wisely ("First Nude (uncredited)"), Kate Harper ("Underwear Chick (uncredited)"), Laurie Mock ("Third Nude (uncredited)"), Lolita Rios ("Nude (uncredited)"))

23.00-23.45, one:
DAS BEGRÄBNIS: JACKY & KEVIN - Die Enkelkinder (BRD © 2022)
Adina Vetter: sD (li.) [0:01]
Luise von Finckh: sD(-) (unter sCT) [0:40 0:41] & sD(+?) (li.; unter sCT) [0:42] & (mind.) sD- (unter sCT) (& vlt. sexy [mehrf.])

23.15-0.35, WDR:
Good People (USA/GB/DAN/SWE 2014)
Kate Hudson: PO [ca. 0:30] & sNIP (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

23.15-23.45, BR:
SERVUS BABY: Kindisch (BRD © 2020)
Teresa Rizos: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:17]

23.45-0.15, BR:
SERVUS BABY: Torero (BRD © 2020)
Xenia Tiling: sBH [0:00]
[unbekannt]: sD [0:15 0:16 0:17 (0:18)]

23.45-0.35, NDR:
Großstadt*revier*: KEINE ANGST (BRD © 2014)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Natalia Rudziewicz: sD (li.) [0:03]

0.05-1.45, ORF 2:
Bella Martha {oder (wie bei arte-Version): Mostly Martha} (Bella Martha / Ricette d'amore; BRD/ÖST/CH/ITA © 2001)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Martina Gedeck: sNIP- [1:01] & sNIP od. sCT- [1:02 1:04] & sNIP [1:05 1:06] & sNIP od. sCT- [1:12] & sexy (Unterhose) [1:13 (recht kurz)] & sexy (Unterhose) & sNIP- od. sCT- [1:15]

0.30-1.55, hr:
Die Westentaschenvenus - Nach dem gleichnamigen Roman von Verena C. Harksen (BRD © 2002)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Jeanette Hain: sexy [0:02-0:03 (0:10)] & sUPS- [0:11 (recht kurz)]

0.45-2.35, arte:
The Immigrant (USA © 2013)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Dagmara Dominczyk: OO [0:14 0:15 0:24 0:26]
Jicky Schnee: OO [0:14 0:15 0:25 0:26(lO)]
Maja Wampuszyc: OO [0:25 0:59]
Susan Gardner: OO [0:14 0:58]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OH [0:14 (0:15)] bzw. OO [0:26]
[... Unbekannte]: (mind.) sexy

1.35-2.00, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Anixe auf Reisen: Anixe auf Reisen in Taiwan (BRD o.J.)
Eva Habermann: sBI [0:08(/0:09)] & sD [0:11] & (mind.) sD- [0:14] & sNIP (re. bzw. li.) [0:18 0:19]

1.45-3.45, SWR:
Ma Ma - Der Ursprung der Liebe (Ma ma; ESP/FRA 2015)
Penélope Cruz: (mind.?) OO- [ca. 0:03 0:05] & OO [ca. 0:35 0:44(lO) 0:55(lO)] & OO(-) (lO[-]) [ca. 1:45] (& vlt. OO (lO) & PO ["scene not included in the US release of the film"]) & sBI (& sBH od. sexy ?) (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)
[... Unbekannte]: sBI

2.35-4.05, Das Erste:
Hafen der Düfte (BRD(/Hongk./Malaysia) © 2013)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Veronica Ferres: sD(-) (re.) [0:09] & sBH (mit sD) [0:38] (& sexy ? [0:39]) & sNIP (li.) [0:55] & sBH [1:07] & sD(-) [1:08]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy (?) [0:29] bzw. sCT [0:49/0:50] bzw. sexy [0:50]
[(eine bzw.) einige Unbekannte]: sUPS [(0:26) 0:27 0:28]


----------



## Anonymos (15 Dez. 2022)

Freitag(/Samstag), 16.(/17.) Dezember 2022:

5.55-6.45 und 10.35-11.25, one:
Die Kanzlei: Überdosis (BRD © 2018)
Catherine Flemming: sD(-) (re.) [0:14]
Nicole Marischka: (mind.) sD- [0:06 (0:07/0:08) 0:09 0:10]

6.10-6.50 und 5.10-6.05, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Der letzte Tanz (BRD © 2013)
Annette Frier: sD [(0:26) 0:27]
Nicole Kastner [= Nikola Kastner]: OH- (ob. RÜ) [0:36]
Samira Summer [= Eva Roob]: sD(+?) (re.) [0:12 (sehr kurz)] & OO (rO) [0:13 (recht kurz)] & sexy [0:40]

8.45-9.35, SWR:
In ALLER _freundschaft_ - DIE JUNGEN ÄRZTE: Zweite Chancen (BRD © 2018)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Mirka Pigulla: sBH (mit sD) [0:01] & sD [0:02 0:03]

9.20-10.50, SRF 1:
INGA LINDSTRÖM: _Mia & ihre Schwestern_ (BRD(/ÖST) © 2009)
Alma Leiberg: sD [(0:26) 0:27 0:30-0:32] & sD (bzw. (mind.) sD- [li.]) [0:51(-0:52)] & sexy [1:04 (recht kurz)] & sD (li.) [1:06] & sD(-) [1:07 (recht kurz)]
Beate Maes: (mind.) sD- [0:28] & sD [0:29 (sehr kurz)]

9.35-10.25, SWR:
Hubert und Staller: Der letzte Tango (BRD © 2017)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Verena Altenberger: sD(-) [0:39 0:40]

9.50-10.35 (auch Samstag, 17.05-17.50), one: 
Drei Engel für Charlie: Engel im Zirkus (Charlie's Angels: [2.5] Circus of Terror; USA © 1977)
Cheryl Ladd: sBI [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)] & sexy [0:26 0:28 0:30 0:31] & (mind.) sD- [0:32 0:33 0:37 0:39-0:40 0:42 0:43 0:44]
Jaclyn Smith: sNIP [?] (re.) [0:45 0:46]

9.57-10.44, ORF 2:
Kommissar Rex: Mord á {(fälschl.) so} la carte (BRD/ÖST © 1996)
Katrin Reisinger: sCT-BH (mit sD[-]) [0:07]

ca. 11.55-12.25, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Aufstieg ([scrubs]: [[5.1]] My Intern's Eyes; USA © 2005)
Judy Reyes: sexy (?) [0:00]

ca. 12.50-13.20, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Triathlon ([scrubs]: [[5.3]] My Day at the Races; USA © 2005)
Sarah Chalke: (mind.) sD- [0:12]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sexy bzw. sBI (von re. Seite) bzw. (sBI von hint. &) sPO(-) (unter sCT) bzw. (sBI von hint. &) (mind.) sPO- (re.) bzw. sBI (von hint.) [0:12 (jew. recht kurz)]
[(mind.) eine Unbekannte]: sBI [0:11 (recht kurz)]
[zwei Unbekannte]: (sBI von hint. &) sPO(-) [0:12 (jew. recht kurz)]

ca. 13.20-13.50, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Laudatio ([scrubs]: [[5.4]] My Jiggly Ball; USA © 2006)
Sarah Chalke: sD(-) (re.) [0:00]

13.40-14.30 (auch Samstag, 10.00-10.50), hr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_ - DIE KRANKENSCHWESTERN: Gebrochene Herzen (BRD © 2018)
Jaëla Carlina Probst: sBA [0:24]

13.55-14.45, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Verzweifelte Haushexen (Charmed: [8.4] Desperate Housewitches; USA 2005)
Alyssa Milano: sD(-) [0:29 (0:31) 0:35 (0:39)]
Kaley Cuoco: sexy [0:26 0:30]
Michelle Stafford: sD(-) (li.) [0:05]

14.15-16.55, arte:
Catch Me If You Can {oder (laut IMDb): Catch me if you can - Mein Leben auf der Flucht} (Catch Me If You Can; USA/CAN 2002)
Amy Adams: sBH [ca. 1:20]
Ellen Pompeo: OH+ [ca. 0:41]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und z.T. Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

14.30-16.00, rbb:
Mein Gott, Anna! (BRD © 2008)
Mariele Millowitsch: sD [0:51 0:59 (1:00)] & sUPS [1:12 (recht kurz)]
Petra Berndt: sD [0:29(-0:30) (0:31 0:41) 1:00-1:02 1:03 (1:10)]
[unbekannt]: sBH [0:40-0:41] & sBH & (recht kurz) sPO- [0:42]

14.45-15.35, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Entzauberte Julie (Charmed: [8.5] Rewitched; USA 2005)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:05 (0:08) 0:10/0:11] & sD [0:22 0:23 0:24] & (etw.) sBH (mit sD) [0:25 (0:26)]
Rose McGowan: sNIP [0:00 (0:04 0:06?) 0:08 0:09 (0:10)] & sexy (?) [0:24] & sD(-) [0:40]

15.25-16.15 (auch Samstag, 17.50-18.40), one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Ein verliebter Engel (Charlie's Angels: [2.6] Angel in Love; USA 1977)
Cheryl Ladd: sBI [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [0:12 (kurz)] & sexy [0:13-0:14] (& OH- ? [0:22 0:23])
Jaclyn Smith: sNIP- [0:20]
[unbekannt]: sBA [0:27]
[(mind.) drei Unbekannte]: sexy [0:14]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBA- bzw. sBI- [0:27]

15.35-16.30, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Bitte Lächeln {so} (Charmed: [8.7] The Lost Picture Show; USA 2005)
Alyssa Milano: sD [(0:08) 0:15 0:16 (0:31)] & sNIP- [0:32] & sD [0:37]
Kaley Cuoco: sexy (?) bzw. sNIP- [0:19 0:21-0:22 0:25-0:26 0:27-0:28 0:33 0:35 0:36 0:37]
Rose McGowan: (mind.) sD- [0:40]

15.35-16.10, SRF zwei:
Life in Pieces: Teil Eins: Dinnerparty / Teil Zwei: Joans Buchidee / Teil Drei: Larks erste Schritte / Teil Vier: Ladies Night (Life in Pieces: Dinner Professor Steps Lesbian; USA 2016)
Angelique Cabral: sD [0:00-0:03]
Hunter King: sD [0:00-0:03]

15.55-17.30, SRF 1:
INGA LINDSTRÖM: _Sommermond_ (BRD(/ÖST) © 2009)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Nina Bott: sD & OO- (rO-) [1:09]

16.30-17.20, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Yin Und {so} Yang (Charmed: [8.8] Battle of the Hexes; USA 2005)
Kaley Cuoco: sexy [0:11 0:12 0:16 0:17 0:19 0:20-0:22 0:25 0:26 0:28 0:32 0:33 0:35-0:36]
Liz Phair: sD(-) [0:40(-)0:41]

16.38-17.01, ORF 1:
the BIG BANG THEORY: Vierer ohne Sheldon (the BIG BANG THEORY: [3.21] The Plimpton Stimulation; USA 2010)
Judy Greer: OH- [0:10] & sBH [0:18 0:19]
Kaley Cuoco: sD [0:03 (= Vorsp.)]

17.01-17.22, ORF 1:
the BIG BANG THEORY: Die Wahrheit über den Fahrstuhl (the BIG BANG THEORY: [3.22] The Staircase Implementation; USA 2010)
Ally Maki: sBH [0:09]
Kaley Cuoco: sD [0:01 (= Vorsp.)]

18.50-19.30, zdf_neo:
Die Schwarzwaldklinik: Nackte Tatsache (BRD(/ÖST) © 1987)
Anja Schüte: OO (auf Zschr.-Foto(s)) [0:16 0:17 0:18 0:19 0:23]
Olivia Pascal: sNIP (?) [0:12 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt] (od. Anja Schüte ?): PO [0:16 0:17 0:19(-)0:20 0:23] & OO- (lO-) & PO [0:29] (jeweils auf Zschr.-Cover)

19.25-19.55 (auch Samstag, 17.55-18.20), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Der Mann ist eine Puppe (TWO and a half MEN: [8.16] That Darn Priest; USA 2011)
[vier Unbekannte]: sBI [0:08] & sBI & {mind. zwei} (mind.) sPO- [0:09] (jeweils in Video)

19.55-20.15 (auch Samstag, 18.20-18.55), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Sehr erfreut, Walden Schmidt (TWO and a half MEN: [9.1] Nice to Meet You, Walden Schmidt; USA 2011)
Angelique Cabral: sD [gegen Ende]
Jennifer Taylor: sD(-) od. sD [am Anfang]
Jenny McCarthy: sD(-) od. sD [am Anfang]
[(mind.) zwei (noch ?) Unbekannte]: sD (bzw. sD(-) ?) [am Anfang]

20.15-22.05, arte:
Das Löwenmädchen (Løvekvinnen; NOR/BRD 2016)
Connie Nielsen (50+): PO [ca. 1:24] (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen und Bild; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

20.15-22.10, zdf_neo:
Brautalarm (Bridesmaids; USA 2011)
Kristin Wiig: sBH (z.T. mit sD) [0:01-0:03 0:46-0:47] & OH [1:40]
Rebel Wilson: (s)PO-- [0:10] & sexy (?) [0:11]

20.15-22.00, 3sat:
Tod im Internat: Schattenwelten (BRD © 2017)
Nadja Uhl: OH [0:11-0:12]

20.15-21.15, ZDF:
Die Chefin: Ein Hauch von Freiheit (BRD(/ÖST/CH) © 2022)
Katharina Böhm: sD(-) [0:05 0:06]
Lisa Jopt: sD [0:14 0:15-0:16 (0:21 0:22 0:23) 0:26 0:30 (0:31)]

20.15-21.05, RTL UP:
Der Lehrer: Die 1-1-2 ist so viel leichter zu merken (BRD o.J. [2015 od. 2016])
Mayke Dähn: sexy [0:11 (2x recht kurz)]
Nadine Wrietz: sNIP (li.) [0:20]

20.15-22.00, ORF III:
_das Sacher_ - In bester Gesellschaft [Teil 1] (BRD/ÖST © 2016)
Josefine Preuss: (sCT- ? (li.) bzw.) NA [(1:30-)1:31]
Lili Epply: OO (rO) [1:17] & OH(-) [1:18-1:19]
Liliane Zillner {laut IMDb}: sD(-) [0:37] & sexy [0:40 0:41 (jew. kurz)]

20.15-22.20 (auch Samstag, 22.15-0.20), ATV:
Last Christmas (GB/USA/China 2019)
Emilia Clarke: nix od. ... ? [ca. 0:03] (Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

21.00-21.30, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Anixe auf Reisen: Anixe auf Reisen in Malaysia (BRD o.J. [2006?])
(mind.)
Jasmin Tabatabai: sexy (BH unter sCT) [0:08-0:09] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; sCT[-]) [0:14] & sexy [0:25]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.)

21.05-22.00, RTL UP:
Der Lehrer: Am Ende kriegt der Held auch noch das Mädchen (BRD o.J. [2016 od. 2017])
Cosima Henman: sBI od. sBH (rot; erst gut sichtbar (aber ohne Gesicht im Bild), dann nur sBI- od. sBH- im Wasser) [0:17] & sexy (Bikini od. BH von hint.) [0:18 (kurz)]
Emilia Bernsdorf: sexy [0:17]
Jeanne Goursaud: sexy [0:12-0:13] & sBI od. sBH & (kurz) sPO(-) [0:16] & sBI od. sBH [0:17]
Jessica Ginkel: (mind.) sD- [0:00]
Mascha von Kreisler: sexy [0:03] & sBI od. sBH [0:17 0:18]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sexy [0:43/0:44]
[unbekannt]: sPO(-) & sBI od. sBH [0:16]

22.00-23.45, ORF III:
_das Sacher_ - In bester Gesellschaft [Teil 2] (BRD/ÖST © 2016)
Josefine Preuss: OO bzw. (recht kurz) PU [0:51/0:52] & OO [(0:55-)0:56-0:57] & PU & PO [1:03] & OH- & (recht kurz) NA (?) [1:04]
Julia Koschitz: sexy bzw. (mind.) OH- od. NA [0:27-0:28] & sexy (?) [0:29]

22.10-23.40 und 1.05-2.35, zdf_neo:
Bad Santa (USA/BRD 2003)
Lauren Graham: OH- (Bodydouble mögl.) [0:47] & sBH (z.T. mit sD [li.]) [1:09-1:10 1:11] & sexy [1:30 (recht kurz)]
Lisa Ross: "sB" [0:14]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sexy [0:33]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: (sBI von hint. &) sPO(-) bzw. sBI & sPO- [0:11] bzw. sD (im Fernsehen) [1:08 (recht kurz)]
[einige Unbekannte]: (sBI von hint. &) sPO- [0:11]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:09-0:11]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sPO & OO [0:14]
[(mind.) zwei Unbekannte]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) (im Fernsehen) [1:08 (recht kurz)]

22.15-23.20, VOX:
Sisi, Episode _od._ Folge 3 (BRD/ÖST 2021)
Dominique Devenport: OO+ (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibungen)

22.20-0.25, ATV:
Die Familie Stone - Verloben verboten! (The Family Stone; USA 2005)
Diane Keaton: OH(-?) [1:03]
Sarah Jessica Parker: sBH (re. Hälfte) [0:55 (1:20)]

22.30-23.15, one:
Wild Republic[: Kim] (BRD(/ITA) © 2021)
Emma Drogunova: sD [0:17] & sBH (mit sD) [0:29] & sD (re.) [0:30] & sexy (od. nPU ?) [0:34 (recht kurz)]

22.50-0.20, Das Erste:
tatort: Hüter der Schwelle (BRD © 2019)
Saskia Rosendahl: sexy (?) [0:10 0:11 0:27] & NA+ [0:44] & sPO (re. Hälfte) [0:59 (recht kurz)] & sexy [1:00(recht kurz) 1:02(Video)]

22.50-1.10 und 2.50-5.25(?), RTL ZWEI:
Constantine (USA/BRD 2005)
Rachel Weisz: sWS(-?) & sBH- & sD(-) & sexy (gemäß Bildern)

22.55-23.20, RTL UP:
Nikola: wochenende im schnee {so} (BRD o.J. [2000])
Anette Hellwig: sexy (?) [0:06 0:10-0:11] & (mind.?) sD- [0:13] & sexy [0:15] & (mind.) sD- [0:15-0:16]

23.18-0.51, ORF 2 & 23.55-1.35, SRF 1:
Barbarella (FRA/ITA 1968)
Anita Pallenberg: sexy ?
Jane Fonda: PU od. OO+ & PO & OO- (rO-) & NA (?) & OH & OH- & sCT & sexy (die besten Szenen sind (ziemlich) am Anfang)
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OH (?) bzw. sPO bzw. sCT(-?) bzw. ...
[mehrere Unbekannte]: OO

0.10-0.35, RTL UP:
_Die Camper_: " Unser Max " {so} (BRD o.J. [2001 od. 2002])
Natascha Hockwin: sexy [0:00] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:12 (0:13)]

0.15-1.40, Tele 5:
White Lily (Howaito rirî = Roman poruno ribûto purojekuto 5; JAP 2016)
Kanako Nishikawa: OO(+) & sBH (mit sD)
Kaori Yamaguchi: OO(+) & PO
Rin Asuka: OO(+?) & sBH
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen)

ca. 0.30-2.25 (auch Samstag, ca. 4.05-5.45), SAT.1
James Cameron's Sanctum {oder: Sanctum} (USA/AUS 2011)
Alice Parkinson: sBH [ca. 0:55] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

1.15-3.15, PULS 4:
The Conjuring 2 {oder (laut IMDb): Conjuring 2} (The Conjuring 2; USA/CAN/GB 2016)
Frances O'Connor: sNIP (re.) [ca. 1:36] (gemäß Szenenbeschreibung bei Mr. Skin)

1.50-3.17 (auch Samstag, 4.47-6.14), ORF 2:
Klinik _UNTER_ Palmen: Irrwege des Schicksals (ÖST od. BRD © 1999)
Andrea Eckert: sD [(1:10-1:11) 1:12(/1:13)]
Jessica Stockmann: sexy [0:01-0:02 (0:10) 0:11-0:12] & sBI [0:22-0:23 (0:24-0:25 0:30 0:32-0:34 0:45)] & sUPS- [0:54 1:04(kurz)] & sexy [1:21 1:22]
Marion Mitterhammer: (entfernt) sBI [0:00 (= Vorsp.; sehr kurz)]

2.35-4.15, zdf_neo:
November Man (The November Man; USA/GB?(/SERB) © 2014)
Amila Terzimehić: sNIP (re. bzw. li.) [1:01 1:28 (jew. recht kurz) (1:32?)]
Eliza Taylor: sBH (mit sD) & (kurz) "nPU-NA" & PO & (kurz u. zu dunkel) (mind.) OO- {gemäß (offenbar stark aufgehellten) Bildern} bzw. OH+ (re.) [0:52-0:53]
Olga Kurylenko: sNIP (li.) [1:06] & sBH(-) (von re. Seite) [1:12 1:13] & sBH [1:14 (recht kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO (als Leiche; auf Foto) [0:05 (recht kurz)] bzw. sPO & OH(-) bzw. {zwei} OH bzw. sPO & OH+ bzw. OO [0:39] bzw. sexy [0:39 0:40 (jew. recht kurz)] bzw. OH bzw. {mind. drei} OO [0:40] bzw. (mind.) sexy [0:41-0:42] bzw. sBI & (recht kurz) sPO- bzw. (recht kurz) sPO(-) [1:38]

4.55-5.30, NITRO:
Baywatch - Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu: Ein teuflischer Plan (Baywatch: [3.11] Dead of Summer; USA © 1992)
Alexandra Paul: sBA [0:01 (= Vorsp.)]
Mary Morrow: sD [ca. 0:20 0:21 (0:28)] & (mind.) sD-
Nicole Eggert: sBA [0:00(= Vorsp.) 0:08(/0:09) 0:13 0:14 ca. 0:38]
Pamela Denise Anderson: sBA (z.T. sNIP) [0:01(= Vorsp.) 0:02-0:03] & sexy [0:05 0:06] & sBA (z.T. mit sD bzw. sNIP) (& sPO-) [0:07-0:08] & sBA [mehrf.]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:00 (= Vorsp.; sehr kurz)] bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) od. "sB" [0:09] bzw. sPO- (?)
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBA
[sechs Unbekannte]: sBI (von hint.) (& {drei} sPO(-) bzw. {mind. eine} sPO-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.)

5.30-6.10, NITRO:
Baywatch - Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu: Späte Einsicht (Baywatch: [3.12] A Matter of Life and Death; USA © 1992)
Alexandra Paul: sBA [0:01 (= Vorsp.)]
Anne Jeffreys (fast 70): sBA [0:16(-)0:17]
Nicole Eggert: sBA [0:00(= Vorsp.) 0:02 0:03] & sBA (sNIP ? & mit sD[-]) [0:04] & sNIP (re.) [0:14] & sBA (z.T. sNIP bzw. mit sD[-]) [0:18-0:19 (0:20 0:21) 0:29-0:30 0:36 0:37 0:38]
Pamela Denise Anderson: sBA (sNIP) [0:01 (= Vorsp.)]
Susan Anton: sNIP (li.) [0:04 (0:05)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sBA [0:34/0:35]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:00(= Vorsp.; sehr kurz)] bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO bzw. sPO- & sBI (von re. Seite) bzw. sBA (von hint.) & sPO(-) [0:38] bzw. sPO- [0:40]
[etliche Unbekannte]: sBA
[sechs Unbekannte]: sBI (von hint.) (& {drei} sPO(-) bzw. {mind. eine} sPO-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI


----------



## Anonymos (17 Dez. 2022)

Samstag(/Sonntag), 17.(/18.) Dezember 2022:

6.10-7.00, NITRO:
Baywatch - Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu: Insel der Romantik (Baywatch: [3.13] Island of Romance; USA © 1992)
Alexandra Paul: sBA [0:01(= Vorsp.) 0:02 0:10 0:11] & sBA (z.T. sNIP) (& sPO-) [0:12-0:17] & sBA [0:18]
Angela Visser: (mind.) sD- [0:07/0:08] & *sBI* [0:37-0:38 (0:39)]
Nicole Eggert: sBA [0:00 (= Vorsp.)]
Pamela Denise Anderson: sBA (sNIP) [0:01 (= Vorsp.)] & sBA [0:10 0:11 0:12 0:14(mit sD)] & sBA (z.T. sNIP bzw. mit sD) (& sPO(-) bzw. *sPO*) [0:15-0:18] & sexy [0:20 0:21]
[unbekannt]: sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:00 (= Vorsp.; sehr kurz)]
[... Unbekannte]: sBA
[sechs Unbekannte]: sBI (von hint.) (& {drei} sPO(-) bzw. {mind. eine} sPO-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI

7.30-9.00, one:
BESSER ALS DU (BRD © 2015)
Bettina Stucky: sD(-) (li.) [0:15 (recht kurz)]
Ulrike C. Tscharre: sBH (mit sD) [0:30-0:31] & sD(-) [0:59] & OH- [1:08/1:09] & sBH (re. Hälfte) [1:19-1:20]

9.05-10.00, mdr:
Spreewald-Familie, 6. Folge: Kindertraum (BRD © 1990)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Viola Schweizer: (OH bzw.) OO [(0:48/)0:49]

10.30-12.00, BR:
Alle Kinder brauchen Liebe (BRD © 2000)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Sylvia Schmid = Sylvie Bertin: OO [0:59 1:00] (wie sie sich hier nennt, ist ungewiss, denn im Abspann erscheint sie nicht)

13.40-15.10, ZDF:
Rübezahls Schatz (BRD/CZE 2017)
Henriette Confurius: sD (gemäß Bildern)

14.00-15.30, NDR:
Einmal Bauernhof und zurück (BRD © 2014)
Alwara Höfels: sexy [0:30 0:31] & sUPS- (?) [0:34 (recht kurz)]
Sophie Schütt: sD(-) [(0:15 0:16) 1:26]

14.45-15.30, one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Eiskalter Terror, Teil 2 (Charlie's Angels: [2.2] Angels on Ice, Part II; USA 1977)
Cheryl Ladd: sBI [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
Inga Schilling: sexy
Jaclyn Smith: sexy [...] & "sB" [0:17 0:18 0:19 0:20 0:23 (0:27-)0:28 0:29-0:30 0:31 0:32 (0:34)] & (mind.) sD- [0:34/0:35] & sexy [0:41]
Sherril Lynn Katzman = Sherril Lynn Rettino {laut IMDb}: sUPS [0:02 (0:29?)]
[... Unbekannte]: sexy bzw. sUPS
[zwei Unbekannte]: "sB" [0:16]

14.55-16.25, mdr:
DAS _traum_ HOTEL {so}: Überraschung in Mexiko (ÖST?/BRD © 2005)
(mind.)
Antje Schmidt: sBH [0:22(/0:23)]

14.57-15.41, ORF 2:
Der Bergdoktor: Die letzte Reise, Teil 1 (BRD(/ÖST) © 2017)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Angelina Häntsch: sBH [0:32 (od. (wie 2021 im ZDF) 0:30)]

15.30-16.15, one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Nur Engel sind schöner (Charlie's Angels: [2.3] Pretty Angels All in a Row; USA © 1977)
{auf (RTL-)NITRO-Version beruhende Zeitangaben:}
Bobbie Mitchell: sBI [0:07(Bik.-Obertl.) 0:10-0:11] & sexy [0:21] & sBA (mit Schärpe) [0:26 (0:27) 0:39-0:40 0:42-0:43]
Cheryl Ladd: sBI [0:00(= Vorsp.; recht kurz) 0:07 0:10-0:11] & sexy [0:21-0:22] & sBA (mit Schärpe) [0:26 (0:27) 0:39 0:41-0:43]
Dana Kimmell: sBI [0:18/0:19] & sBA (mit Schärpe) [0:26 (0:27)] & sexy (?) [0:35] & sBA (mit Schärpe) [0:39-0:40 0:42-0:43]
Doney Oatman: sBA (mit Schärpe) [0:01] & sBI [0:07(Bik.-Obertl.) 0:10-0:11] & sBA (mit Schärpe) [0:26 (0:27) 0:39-0:40 0:42-0:43]
Jaclyn Smith: sBA (mit Schärpe) [0:26 (0:27) 0:39 0:41-0:43]
Marki Bey: sBA [0:01(mit Schärpe) 0:02]
[unbekannt ("Debbie" od. "Debby")]: sBI [0:07(Bik.-Obertl.) (0:09) 0:10-0:11] & sBA (mit Schärpe) [0:26 (0:27) 0:39-0:40 0:42-0:43]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI [0:05(Bik.-Obertl.) 0:45] bzw. sexy [0:18]
[fünf Unbekannte (darunter vermutl. Celita DeCastro, Denise DuBarry, Linda Redford, Lisa Baur, Marcy Hanson u./od. Nancy Cameron [jew. "Contestant"])]: {zwei} sBA bzw. {eine} sexy [0:15] bzw. {alle fünf} sBA (mit Schärpe) [0:26 (0:27) 0:39-0:40 0:42-0:43]
[mehrere (bzw. einige) Unbekannte]: sBI [0:07 (0:08 0:19)]
(Zeiten der "one"-Version weichen vermutlich - wie bei etlichen anderen Folgen - (zumind. teilw.) leicht ab)

15.41-16.26, ORF 2:
Der Bergdoktor: Die letzte Reise, Teil 2 (BRD(/ÖST) © 2017)
Ines Lutz: sD [ca. 0:42]
Natalie O_'_Hara: (mind.) sD- (re.) [ca. 0:18]

16.00-17.30, 3sat:
Ein Lächeln nachts um vier (BRD © 2017)
Natalia Belitski: Oops od. OO- (rO-) [0:13 (sehr kurz)]

16.15-17.05, one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Ein Engel lernt fliegen (Charlie's Angels: [2.4] Angel Flight; USA © 1977)
Cheryl Ladd: sBI [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
Fawne Harriman: (mind.) sD- [0:24 0:25]
[unbekannt]: sBI [0:09]

ca. 16.20-16.50, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Wohin mit Wanda? (TWO and a half MEN: [6.16] She'll Still Be Dead at Halftime; USA 2009)
Diora Baird: sBH [0:07-0:08 0:10 0:12] & sD [(0:17-)0:18 (0:19)]

17.25-18.05, zdf_neo:
Die Schwarzwaldklinik: Der Optimist (BRD(/ÖST) © 1987)
Barbara Wussow: sBA (z.T. mit sD) [0:02 0:03]
Claudia Arnold-Brauner: sBI (z.T. mit sD) [0:01 0:02 0:03(Bik.-Obertl.)]
Gaby Dohm: (mind.) sD- [0:17 (recht kurz)] & sBA (vlt. Schwimm-/Tauchdouble) [0:17 0:18] & sBA- (re. mit sD) [0:23-0:24]
[... Unbekannte]: sBA bzw. sBI
[vier Unbekannte]: sexy [0:22]

17.30-19.00, 3sat:
Weihnachten im Schnee (BRD © 2019)
Katharina Schüttler: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:53 (sehr kurz)]

18.05-18.50, zdf_neo:
Die Schwarzwaldklinik: Die Freundin (BRD(/ÖST) © 1987)
Gaby Dohm: sD(-) od. sD (li.) [0:04]
Ilona Grübel: sNIP [0:33(re.) (0:34?(li.) 0:38)]
Monika Woytowicz: sNIP- [0:24]

18.40-20.15 (auch Sonntag, 6.10-7.45), one:
Marie Curie [= Marie Curie und das blaue Licht {arte-Version}] (Marie Curie = Maria Skłodowska-Curie / Marie Curie = Marie Curie et la lumière bleue; BRD/POL/BEL/FRA o.J. [(2015 od.) 2016])
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Karolina Gruszka: sD (re.) [0:02 (recht kurz)] & OO- (lO-) bzw. PO (recht kurz) & OO [0:58/0:59] & PO & (recht kurz) OO-- (rO--) [1:01] & PU [1:07]

18.40-20.15, ORF III:
2 Weihnachtshunde (ÖST/BRD © 2005)
Nadeshda Brennicke: sBH (z.T. mit sD) [0:03 0:04] & OH- (ob. RÜ) [1:07/1:08]
Ursula Strauss: sD(-) od. sD [0:29] & sexy [0:38] & sPO- [0:39 (kurz)] (& sexy ? [0:40])
[unbekannt]: sBH (auf Bildschirm) [1:26]

18.55-19.20 (auch Sonntag, 17.30-17.55), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Peter Pans Mutter (TWO and a half MEN: [9.2] People Who Love Peepholes; USA 2011)
Stephanie Jacobsen: sBI [0:17 0:18]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:00] (Ausschnitt aus vorheriger Folge)

19.45-20.15 (auch Sonntag, 18.25-18.55), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Neun-Finger-Daddy (TWO and a half MEN: [9.4] Nine Magic Fingers; USA 2011)
Jenny McCarthy: (mind.) sD- [0:09] & sD [0:10-0:11] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) bzw. (am Sz.-Ende) OH(-) [0:11-0:13] & sD [0:13-0:17]
[(mind.) eine Unbekannte]: OH- (auf Bildsch.) [0:06]

20.15-21.15, VOX:
Sisi, Episode _od._ Folge 4 (BRD/ÖST 2021)
Dominique Devenport: OO+ & {andere Szene} OO
Gintaute Rusteikaite: OO
Paula Kober: OH (re.)
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibung(en))

20.15-21.45 (auch Sonntag, 23.30-0.55), BR:
DAMPFNUDELBLUES - _Ein Eberhoferkrimi_ - nach dem Roman von Rita Falk (BRD © 2013)
Lisa Maria Potthoff: OH(-) [0:13 (kurz)] & PO [0:14]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) (li.) [0:47 (recht kurz)]

20.15-21.45, zdf_neo:
Bridget Jones- Schokolade zum Frühstück (Bridget Jones's Diary / Le journal de Bridget Jones; GB/USA/IRL/FRA 2001)
Renée Zellweger: sexy (BH unter sCT) [0:12/0:13] & sexy [0:15(Slip) 0:16] & sD(-) bzw. sD [0:21-0:22 0:23-0:24] & sBH (teilw. mit sD) [0:25-0:26] & sD [0:34 0:35 0:36 0:37 0:38 (0:39) 0:40] & sBH & sD(-) [0:44 (jew. kurz)] & sPO unter sCT (Bodydouble ?) [0:49] & sexy (Slip) [1:24 1:25 (1:26)] & (mind.) sD- (sowie Szenenausschnitte innerhalb des zumeist nicht gesendeten Abspanns)
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: NA [1:13 (recht kurz)]

20.15-22.55 (auch Sonntag, 15.25-18.05), Tele 5:
Der Mann, der Don Quixote tötete (El hombre que mató a Don Quijote / L'homme qui tua Don Quichotte / The Man Who Killed Don Quixote / O homem que matou Don Quixote; ESP/BEL/FRA/GB/POR 2018)
Joana Ribeiro: sPO(-?) (sehr? kurz) & sCT(-)-BH [ca. 1:00]
Olga Kurylenko: sBH [ca. 0:09]
(jeweils gemäß Bild (außer sPO) und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

21.00-21.50, ARD alpha:
Babylon Berlin - Nach dem Roman »Der stumme Tod« von Volker Kutscher [Folge 17 = 1. Folge der 3. Staffel] (BRD © 2020)
[unbekannt]: PU [0:00 (recht kurz)] (innerh. Rückbl.)

21.15-22.20, VOX:
Sisi, Episode _od._ Folge 5 (BRD/ÖST 2021)
Dominique Devenport: OO (rO) & PO(-) (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen)

21.40-22.25, zdf info:
HISTORY[: Uschi Obermaier - Die Ikone der 68er {laut Sender}] (BRD © 2018)
{aus Teilsichtung (fast nur 1. Hälfte):}
Heike Warmuth: sexy (Slip) [0:12] & sPO- [0:18]
Natalia Avelon: sexy [0:04 0:13 0:15] & OO [0:16/0:17] & PU [0:18/0:19]
(jeweils Ausschnitte aus dem Spielfilm "Das wilde Leben" [BRD 2007])
Uschi Obermaier: OO (rO) (auf Foto) & (mind.) OH- & sNIP & (auf Zschr.-Cover) sexy [0:00] & OO (auf Schw.-W.-Foto) [0:02] & sexy (auf Zschr.-Cover bzw. Schw.-W.-Fotos) [0:05 0:06] & PO (auf Schw.-W.-Foto) [0:11] & sexy (auf Schw.-W.-Fotos) [0:13] & OH [0:15] & sexy bzw. OH (od. NA ?) (auf Fotos) [0:15/0:16] & OO (rO) (auf Foto(s)) [0:16 0:17] & sexy (auf Schw.-W.-Fotos) [0:20] & ... [...] & sexy bzw. OH (od. NA ?) bzw. OO (rO) (auf Fotos) & OH [0:42]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy [0:03] bzw. sBI (auf Ztg.sfoto) [0:04]

21.45-23.20, zdf_neo:
Bridget Jones: Am Rande des Wahnsinns (Bridget Jones: The Edge of Reason / Bridget Jones: L'âge de raison; GB/IRL/USA/BRD/FRA 2004)
(mind.)
(Jacinda Barrett: nur Kuss, also nix)
Gemma Jones: sD(-) [0:48 1:34]
Renée Zellweger: (sexy ? (& (kurz) OH- ?) [0:15] &) sD [(0:19) 0:21-0:23 0:24 0:25 0:26 (0:28) 0:29 (0:55) 0:59 (1:00-1:02 1:03)] & sexy [1:03] & sD(-) [1:06] & sBH- (re. Hälfte tls.; mit sD) [1:10 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) [1:16] & sexy (BH unter sCT) [1:28] & sD(-) [1:29-1:30] & (mind.) sD-
Ting-Ting Hu: sBH [1:05 1:06]

21.50-22.30, ARD alpha:
Babylon Berlin - Nach dem Roman »Der stumme Tod« von Volker Kutscher [Folge 18 = 2. Folge der 3. Staffel] (BRD © 2020)
Hannah Herzsprung: sUPS- [0:06 (2x kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBH od. "sB" bzw. OO [0:21 (jew. kurz)]

21.50-22.40 und 0.55-1.35, RTL UP:
Law & Order: Special Victims Unit {oder (laut IMDb): Law & Order: New York}: Harte Schule (Law & Order: Special Victims Unit: [15.16] Gridiron Soldier; USA 2014)
Leigh-Ann Rose: sBH
Nicole Coulon: sBH(-?)
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung und z.T. Bild)

21.53-23.20 und 3.46-5.09, ORF 1:
Wie überleben wir Weihnachten? {oder: Jingle Bells - Eine Familie zum Fest} (Surviving Christmas; USA 2004)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Catherine O'Hara: sD [ca. 0:40]

21.55-23.45 und 1.10-2.45, ServusTV:
Wild Christmas (Reindeer Games; USA © 2000)
Charlize Theron: sBI (auf Foto) [0:05] & OO & PO [0:16] & OH(-) & {andere Szene} sexy [0:19] & (sBI bzw.) OO [(1:02-)1:03]

22.00-22.30, BR:
SERVUS BABY: Trott (BRD © 2022)
Anna-Sophie Friedmann: (sexy ? [0:16 0:17] &) sBH [0:26]
Josephine Ehlert: sCT-BH [0:07-0:08] & sBH (z.T. sCT- ?) [0:15-0:18] & sD (li.) [0:26 (kurz)]
[unbekannt]: (mind.) sexy [0:04]

22.00-23.35 und 2.40-4.10, Das Erste:
3 ½ STUNDEN (BRD © 2021)
Alli Neumann: sBH (von re. & li. Seite) [0:00:4X (jew. sehr kurz)]

ca. 22.20-0.25, SAT.1:
Die Geister[,] die ich rief (Scrooged; USA 1988)
(mind.)
Carol Kane: sD(-) [1:01] & (mind.) sD-
Karen Allen: OH+ od. NA+ [0:45]
[unbekannt]: OO- [0:26]
[mehrere Unbekannte ("Solid Gold Dancers")]: sPO (& {mind. eine} sD) [0:58] bzw. sexy

22.30-23.20, one:
Wild Republic[: Lindi] (BRD(/ITA) © 2021)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Maria Dragus: sBH [0:43] & sNIP- (?) [0:45] & sD(-) bzw. sD [0:45-0:47]

22.30-23.00, BR:
SERVUS BABY: Amputieren (BRD © 2022)
Genija Rykova: sBH [0:00] & (mind.) sD- [0:04 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) (re.) [0:06 (recht kurz)] & sBH [0:12-0:13]

22.40-23.20 und 1.35-2.15, RTL UP:
Law & Order: Special Victims Unit {oder (laut IMDb): Law & Order: New York}: Verzockt (Law & Order: Special Victims Unit: [15.17] Gambler’s Fallacy; USA 2014)
Kelli Giddish: sBH (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung)

23.00-23.30, BR:
SERVUS BABY: Gott (BRD © 2022)
Teresa Rizos: OH- [0:19]

23.20-0.05, one:
Wild Republic[: Rebecca] (BRD(/ITA) © 2021)
Maria Dragus: (nPU- ? &) PO (kurz) & sNIP- [0:40]
Verena Altenberger: sUPS [0:25 (kurz)] & sexy [0:26 0:34]

23.20-1.10, ORF 1:
Die Hochzeits-Crasher (Wedding Crashers; USA 2005)
(mind.)
Diora Baird: OO [0:12 (kurz)] & sBH & (kurz) (s?)PO [0:13]
Isla Fisher: sexy [0:42 (0:44)]
Ivana Bozilovic: OO [0:12 (kurz)]
Jane Seymour: sD [(0:20 0:21 0:22) 0:26 (0:27) 0:32] & OH [(0:51-)0:52]
Naureen Zaim {laut Mr. Skin}: OO [0:12 (kurz)]
Rachel McAdams: (mind.) sD- [0:40 (kurz)] & sBI- (etw. Bik.-Obertl.) [1:06]
Rachel Sterling: OO [0:12 (kurz)]
[unbekannt (Isla Fishers Bodydouble)]: OO & PO [0:56]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD [0:07 (0:10) 0:12 (0:45)]
[zwei (noch ?) Unbekannte]: sBH [0:12]

23.30-0.00, BR:
SERVUS BABY: Zelebrieren (BRD © 2022)
Genija Rykova: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:27(/0:28)]

23.45-1.15, mdr:
Cold Prey - Eiskalter Tod (Fritt vilt; NOR 2006)
Viktoria Winge: (s)PO-- (?) bzw. sPO- [ca. 0:39f.] & sexy (Slip) (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen bzw. Bildern; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

23.50-1.45, SWR:
Ma Ma - Der Ursprung der Liebe (Ma ma; ESP/FRA 2015)
Penélope Cruz: (mind.?) OO- [ca. 0:03 0:05] & OO [ca. 0:35 0:44(lO) 0:55(lO)] & OO(-) (lO[-]) [ca. 1:45] (& vlt. OO (lO) & PO ["scene not included in the US release of the film"]) & sBI (& sBH od. sexy ?) (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)
[... Unbekannte]: sBI

0.25-2.05, RTL ZWEI:
Land of the Dead ([George A. Romero's] Land of the Dead / La terre des morts / Land of the Dead - Le territoire des morts; USA/CAN/FRA 2005)
(mind.)
Asia Argento: sBH & sD(-) & sUPS
Dawne Furey: OO [ca. 0:25 0:28]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und z.T. Szenenbeschreibungen; (vlt. auf etwas längerem "Unrated Director's Cut" beruhende) Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

1.10-3.10, SRF 1:
Kap der Angst (Cape Fear; USA 1991)
Illeana Douglas: sexy (& sUPS) [0:07/0:08] & sBH (z.T. mit sD) [0:33 0:34]
Jessica Lange: (mind.) sD- [0:14] & sD(-) [1:43 (recht kurz)] & sWS (sCT-) & (sehr kurz) sD(+?) [1:51]
Juliette Lewis: sNIP (re.) [0:04 0:07?] & sexy (?) [0:16 (recht kurz)] & sNIP (re.) [1:00 1:01] & sexy (Slip) (& sNIP- ?) [1:08-1:09] & sexy [1:10]

1.45-3.15, SWR:
Pohlmann und die Zeit der Wünsche (BRD © 2020)
Marlene Morreis: sBH (mit sD) [0:07-0:08]

3.00-4.20, BR:
EiNMAL BITTE ALLES (BRD © 2017)
Jytte-Merle Böhrnsen: sBH & sPO- [0:07-0:08] & OO [0:19] & OO(-) (recht kurz) (bzw. OH) [1:13(-1:14)]
Luise Heyer: sBH [0:00/0:01] & sexy [0:04] & sPO(-) [0:07] & sBH [0:11 (recht kurz)] & sexy [0:19] & sNIP (re.) [0:35 (recht kurz)] & sBH [0:53 (recht kurz)] & sexy [(0:53/)0:54 0:55 1:04]
Stefanie von Poser: sD [0:25]

3.00-4.30 (auch Sonntag, 11.10-12.55), ATV II:
Engel sucht Liebe (BRD 2009)
Yvonne Catterfeld: OH+ [1:07] & OH (bzw. OH-) [1:08(/1:09)]

3.00-4.40, ORF 2:
Bella Martha {oder (wie bei arte-Version): Mostly Martha} (Bella Martha / Ricette d'amore; BRD/ÖST/CH/ITA © 2001)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Martina Gedeck: sNIP- [1:01] & sNIP od. sCT- [1:02 1:04] & sNIP [1:05 1:06] & sNIP od. sCT- [1:12] & sexy (Unterhose) [1:13 (recht kurz)] & sexy (Unterhose) & sNIP- od. sCT- [1:15]

4.35-5.10, NITRO:
Baywatch - Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu: Außerirdische unter uns? (Baywatch: [3.14] Strangers Among Us; USA © 1992)
Alexandra Paul: sBA [0:01(= Vorsp.) 0:05 0:06 0:07 0:08 0:13 0:14] & sexy [0:26] & sBA [0:27-0:29]
Kristina Wayborn: sBA (mit sD) bzw. sD [0:20-0:22]
Michele Berk: sBA [0:12 0:13 0:14]
Nicole Eggert: sBA [0:00(= Vorsp.) 0:16-0:17] & (seitl.) sD(-) (re.) [0:23 (recht kurz)] & sBA (z.T. mit sD) [0:23 0:24(-)0:25] & sexy [0:26 (0:31)]
Pamela Denise Anderson: sBA (sNIP) [0:01 (= Vorsp.)] & sBA [0:09(-)0:10 0:12 0:18]
[unbekannt]: sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:00 (= Vorsp.; sehr kurz)]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBA
[sechs Unbekannte]: sBI (von hint.) (& {drei} sPO(-) bzw. {mind. eine} sPO-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI (einige nur Bik.-Obertl.) (& z.T. sPO-)

5.10-5.45, NITRO:
Baywatch - Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu: Urlaub in der Hölle, Teil 1 (Baywatch: [3.15] Vacation, Part 1; USA © 1992)
Alexandra Paul: sBA [mehrf.] & sNIP [(mind.) 0:22]
Nicole Eggert: sBA [mehrf.] (& sexy ?)
Pamela Denise Anderson: sBA [mehrf.] & sD [mehrf.]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:00 (= Vorsp.; sehr kurz)] bzw. sexy [0:08] bzw. sD [0:23 0:24] bzw. sBI & (mind.) sPO- [0:20]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBA
[sechs Unbekannte]: sBI (von hint.) (& {drei} sPO(-) bzw. {mind. eine} sPO-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl. bzw. mit sD)

[Keine Zeit für den zdf_neo-Mega-Irrsinn acht Folgen einer neuen Serie an einem Tag]


----------



## Anonymos (17 Dez. 2022)

Sonntag(/Montag), 18.(/19.) Dezember 2022:

5.45-6.30, NITRO:
Baywatch - Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu: Urlaub in der Hölle, Teil 2 (Baywatch: [3.16] Vacation, Part 2; USA © 1992)
Alexandra Paul: sBA [0:01 (= Vorsp.)] & sexy (Unterhose) [0:14 0:15] & sUPS [0:34 (recht kurz)]
Daphne Cheung: sexy [0:06]
Nicole Eggert: sBA [0:00 (= Vorsp.)]
Pamela Denise Anderson: sBA (sNIP) [0:01 (= Vorsp.)] & sD [(0:01/0:02) (0:03-)0:04(-0:05) 0:07 0:08 0:09 0:10] & (mind.) sD-
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (mit sD) bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht bzw. sehr kurz)] bzw. sBA [0:37 0:39 (jew. kurz)]
[(jew.) mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI [0:01(= Vorsp.) 0:36-0:38]
[sechs Unbekannte]: sBI (von hint.) (& {drei} sPO(-) bzw. {mind. eine} sPO-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBA [0:01 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]

5.50-6.30 und 5.25-6.10, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Mafiabraut (BRD © 2013)
Annette Frier: sD+ [0:26 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sBI [0:03] & sBI (fast nur Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [0:24-0:25]

6.35-8.00, rbb:
Das Zauberbuch (Kouzelný měšec; CZE/BRD © 1996)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Tina Ruland: OH(-) [0:44] & (mind.?) OH- [0:46] & (mind.) OH- [0:47] & sNIP [0:48]

9.00-10.40, rbb:
Im weissen Rössl (ÖST(/BRD) © 1960)
Estella Blain: sBI (mit sD) [1:14-1:17]
Hanita Hallan & Rut Rex ("Verena-Sisters"): {nur eine} sD [0:58/0:59] & {beide} sBA (eine mit sD) [1:13 1:14 1:15]
Karin Dor: sBI [0:26 0:27 0:28 0:29]
Waltraut Haas: sD [0:17 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD-
[etliche Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA [0:26ff. 1:13ff.]

10.10-11.00, one:
Die Kanzlei: Überdosis (BRD © 2018)
Catherine Flemming: sD(-) (re.) [0:14]
Nicole Marischka: (mind.) sD- [0:06 (0:07/0:08) 0:09 0:10]

10.15-12.05, mdr:
Sinbad {so} und das Auge des Tigers (Sinbad and the Eye of the Tiger; GB © 1977)
Jane Seymour: OH- [0:10] & sD [(u.a.) 0:14 0:15 0:16 0:17 0:20 0:23 0:24 0:32 0:41 0:42 0:43 0:52 0:53] & (mind.) PO- [1:13 (recht kurz)] & NA (od. PO- ?) [1:14] & PO- (?) & Oops od. OO- (rO-) [1:15 (recht kurz)] & sD [(u.a.) 1:33] & sD(-) & sexy
Taryn Power: sD [0:42] & (mind.) PO- [1:13 (recht kurz)] & OH [1:14] & Oops- (od. OO- [rO-]) [1:15 (recht kurz)]
[eine bzw. zwei bzw. (mind.?) drei Unbekannte]: "sB" [0:16 0:17 0:18]
[(mind.?) zwei Unbekannte]: "sB" [0:05/0:06]

10.15-13.10, ZDF:
Rosamunde Pilcher: Mein unbekanntes Herz (Unknown Heart; BRD/GB © 2013)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Carolina Vera: sNIP (li.) [1:27] & sD(-) (bzw. sD ?) [1:36/1:37] & OO- (lO-) [1:46] & OH [1:48]
Tanja Wenzel: OH(-) [1:05]

11.10-12.05, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Neue Männer (BRD © 2013)
Annette Frier: sD [(0:03 0:24) 0:41/0:42] & (mind.) sD-
[unbekannt (1)]: sPO & OO [0:26]
[unbekannt (2)]: sPO(-) [0:26] & sexy [0:27 0:28]
[unbekannt (3)]: sD [0:26 0:27] & sPO(-) [0:28]
[unbekannt (4)]: sD [0:26 0:27 0:28 0:29]

13.38-15.15, 3sat:
Das AdloN. Eine FamiliensagA {so} [Teil 1] (BRD(/ÖST) © 2013)
Ana Kavalis: OO [0:56]
Christiane Paul: PO+ [0:57] & PU & PO [0:58] & OO [(1:04-)1:05(-)1:06]
Maria Ehrich (so im Absp.; im Vorsp. fälschl.: Erich): sD od. sD(-) [0:52] & PU & PO [0:58] & (OH ? bzw.) OO bzw. PO [(1:04/)1:05(-)1:06]

14.34-16.03, ORF 2:
DIE DIVA, Thailand und wir! (BRD/ÖST © 2016)
Anneke Kim Sarnau: sexy [1:00-1:01 1:06 1:10] & sD (li.) [1:11] & sD(-) (re.) [1:12] & sBH (re. mit sD) [(1:19/)1:20] & (sexy (in Video) bzw.) OH- [(1:26/)1:27]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.)

15.10-16.40, one:
Die Zeit, die uns noch bleibt (And When Did You Last See Your Father?; GB/IRL 2007)
(Carey Mulligan: sCT(-) & OO nur in "Deleted Scene" auf DVD)
Elaine Cassidy: NA (od. (seitl.) PO-)
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen)

15.15-16.52, 3sat:
Das AdloN. Eine FamiliensagA [Teil 2] (BRD(/ÖST) © 2013)
Christiane Paul: NA [0:01 (recht kurz)] (innerh. Rückbl.)
Josefine Preuß: OO(+?) & PO [1:32 (1:32:41 sehr kurz nPU ?)]
Katharina Wackernagel: sexy [0:45]
Ligia Manuela Lewis: ("sB" bzw.) ("sB" mit) Oops (od. OO[-]) [(1:08- )1:09]
Maria Ehrich: sD (re.) & {andere Szene} NA+ (PO- u./od. OO- ?) [0:01 (jew. recht kurz)] (innerh. Rückbl.)
Maria Pletz: sD+ (od. OH) (li.) [1:18]
Marie Bäumer: OH- (RÜ von der Seite) [0:11] & sexy (?) [0:33 (recht kurz)]
[zwei Unbekannte]: OO [0:35 (jew. recht kurz)]

15.15-17.20, ZDF:
Das Traumschiff[: New York, Savannah, Salvador da Bahia/Brasilien {laut ZDF}] (BRD(/ÖST) © 2011)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Gerit Kling: sBA [(0:57/)0:58]

15.40-16.10 und 4.35-4.55, PULS 4:
how i met your mother: Die Kürbis-Schlampe kehrt zurück (how i met your mother: [7.8] The Slutty Pumpkin Returns; USA 2011)
Katie Holmes: Oops-- (re.) [ca. 0:12 (sehr? kurz)] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

16.00-17.30, WDR:
Alle unter eine Tanne (BRD © 2014)
{aus Teilsichtung (nur Filmanfang und -ende):}
Stephanie Krogmann: OO (in Film) [1:27 (= Absp.)]

16.20-17.55, arte:
Der Schneegänger - nach dem gleichnamigen Roman von Elisabeth Herrmann (BRD © 2020)
Luise von Finckh: sBI [1:00(recht kurz) (1:01)]
Nadja Bobyleva: OH- (ob. RÜ) [0:33] & sexy (& (2x sehr kurz) sBH- ? (hautfarb.) [od. OH ?]) & (recht kurz) sD(-?) (re.) [1:10]

16.25-17.53, rbb:
Der Feuervogel (Pták Ohnivák; CZE/BRD © 1997 [& © 2000])
{aus Teilsichtung (nur Filmanfang und -ende):}
Tina Ruland: sD [0:05(-)0:06 ...?]

16.52-18.29, 3sat:
Das AdloN. Eine FamiliensagA [Teil 3] (BRD(/ÖST) © 2013)
Christiane Paul: NA [0:00]
Ligia Manuela Lewis: "sB" [0:01]
Maria Ehrich: NA+ (PO- ?) [0:00]
(jeweils recht kurz innerhalb des Rückblicks)

17.00-18.40, ORF III:
Lauras Wunschzettel (ÖST u./od. BRD o.J. [2005])
Christine Neubauer: sD [1:15] & sD(-) [...? 1:26]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

17.40-19.45, ATV:
Die Familie Stone - Verloben verboten! (The Family Stone; USA 2005)
Diane Keaton: OH(-?) [1:03]
Sarah Jessica Parker: sBH (re. Hälfte) [0:55 (1:20)]

18.40-20.15, VOX:
The Scorpion King (USA/BRD(/BEL?) 2002)
Kelly Hu: PO (od. sPO (fast PO) ?) & nPU- [?] ("nPU-Oops") & NA & OH & sD od. sD(-) & sexy [zieml. oft]
Summer Altice: (mind.) sexy
[mehrere Unbekannte]: "sB" bzw. sD bzw. sexy

18.55-19.20 (auch Montag, 16.55-17.25), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Riesenkatze mit Halsreif (TWO and a half MEN: [9.5] A Giant Cat Holding a Churro; USA 2011)
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sD [0:03(Video) (0:07)]
Katie Stegeman: sBI [0:15 0:16 0:17 0:18]
[mehrere (bzw. einige) Unbekannte]: sBI [0:15-0:16 0:17 (0:18)]

19.30-20.15, zdf_neo:
Die Schwarzwaldklinik: Christas schwerster Tag (BRD(/ÖST) © 1987)
Olivia Pascal: sBI (& sPO-) [0:10-0:11 0:13-0:14] & Oops (li.) [0:36 (sehr kurz)]

ca. 20.15-22.20 und 0.20-2.05, sixx:
Happiest Season (USA/CAN 2020)
Mackenzie Davis: sBH & (mind.) sPO-
Kristen Stewart: sNIP (& sexy ?)
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen und z.T. Bild)

20.15-22.20 und 1.35-3.05, PULS 4:
Bad Santa (USA/BRD 2003)
{auf ZDF-Version beruhende Zeitangaben:}
Briana Norton: sexy [0:33]
Lauren Graham: OH- (Bodydouble mögl.) [0:47] & sBH (z.T. mit sD [li.]) [1:09-1:10 1:11] & sexy [1:30 (recht kurz)]
Lisa Ross: "sB" [0:14]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: (sBI von hint. &) sPO(-) bzw. sBI & sPO- [0:11] bzw. sD (im Fernsehen) [1:08 (recht kurz)]
[einige Unbekannte]: (sBI von hint. &) sPO- [0:11]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:09-0:11]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sPO & OO [0:14]
[(mind.) zwei Unbekannte]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) (im Fernsehen) [1:08 (recht kurz)]

21.00-21.45, ARD alpha:
Babylon Berlin - Nach dem Roman »Der stumme Tod« von Volker Kutscher [Folge 19 = 3. Folge der 3. Staffel] (BRD © 2020)
Leonie Benesch: sBH (li. sNIP) [0:00 (recht kurz)] (innerh. Rückbl.)

21.40-23.50 (auch Montag, 0.40-2.50), zdf_neo:
Die Maske des Zorro (The Mask of Zorro; USA/BRD 1998)
Catherine Zeta-Jones: sD [... 1:32 (1:33) 1:34] & OO (rO) [1:35 (sehr kurz)] & OH- (ob. RÜ) [1:36 (recht kurz)] & sUPS
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

21.45-22.30, ARD alpha:
Babylon Berlin - Nach dem Roman »Der stumme Tod« von Volker Kutscher [Folge 20 = 4. Folge der 3. Staffel] (BRD © 2020)
Caro Cult: sexy [0:45]

22.00-23.50 und 2.55-4.15, Tele 5:
Nightmare on Elm Street 5: Das Trauma {oder: Nightmare on Elm Street: Das Trauma} (A Nightmare on Elm Street: The Dream Child = A Nightmare on Elm Street 5: The Dream Child; USA 1989)
Crisstyn Dante {laut Mr. Skin} u./od. Cherie Romans (Lisa Wilcox’ Bodydouble): PU- bzw. NA+ bzw. PO(-?) [ca. 0:03f.] (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen und Bildern; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

22.51-0.34, ORF 1:
Hinterholz 8 (ÖST © 1998)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Kerstin Teufel: sPO- (?) & "sB" [0:39] & sPO- (?) & "sB" (mit sD) bzw. OO [0:40-0:41]
Nina Proll: (mind.) OO- [0:20 (recht kurz)] & sD (re.) (bzw. sD[-]) [0:23(/0:24)]

ca. 23.00-1.10 und 2.40-4.30, SAT.1:
Geostorm (USA 2017)
Abbie Cornish: sD [0:31 0:32]
Corrina Roshea {laut Mr. Skin}: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:04-1:05]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI (überw. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [1:03 1:04 1:23]

23.14-0.44, 3sat:
Beste Bescherung (BRD © 2013)
Anneke Schwabe: sNIP [0:45] & OO [1:08] & sNIP- (re.) [1:11]
Sophie von Kessel: sNIP & (recht kurz) sD(-) [0:34] & sNIP [0:35]

23.50-1.25, Tele 5:
Nightmare on Elm Street 6: Freddys Finale {laut Sender; oder (laut IMDb): A Nightmare on Elm Street 6: Freddy’s Finale (oder: Nightmare 6: Freddys Finale)} [= Freddy's Finale - Nightmare on Elm Street 6 {Videotitel}] (Freddy’s Dead: The Final Nightmare = Freddy’s Dead; USA 1991)
Linnea Quigley: OO od. sCT ("sCT-OO") [ca. 1:25 (= Absp.; kurz)] (gemäß Clip, Bild und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

23.50-0.30, zdf_neo:
Das Erbe der Guldenburgs[: Der falsche Moment] (BRD © 1989)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Katharina Böhm: OH(-) (li.; recht kurz) (bzw. OH-) [0:06(/0:07)]

0.35-2.30, one:
Winterschläfer (BRD © 1997)
Floriane Daniel: sexy [0:07/0:08] & NA [0:34] & sBH [0:41-0:43] & sBH bzw. OO bzw. PO [0:44-0:46] & PU [0:56 (2x kurz)] & (OH- (ob. RÜ) bzw.) OO (rO; recht kurz) [(1:00/)1:01]
Marie-Lou Sellem: OO (lO) [1:01 (recht kurz)] & sNIP- [1:52]
[unbekannt]: (mind.) OO- [0:12 (recht kurz)]

1.12-2.46, ORF 2:
Barbarella (FRA/ITA 1968)
Anita Pallenberg: sexy ?
Jane Fonda: PU od. OO+ & PO & OO- (rO-) & NA (?) & OH & OH- & sCT & sexy (die besten Szenen sind (ziemlich) am Anfang)
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OH (?) bzw. sPO bzw. sCT(-?) bzw. ...
[mehrere Unbekannte]: OO

1.50-2.50, mdr:
Snow Angels - Spuren im Schnee: Ohne Erinnerung (Snöänglar [Episode 1]; SWE(/...) © 2021)
Cecilia Nilsson (60+): sD [0:09 (recht kurz)]
Eva Melander: sNIP (re.) & PO [0:27]
Josefin Asplund: OO (laut Mr. Skin: Fake) bzw. sBH & sPO(-) [0:01-0:02] & OO(-) (lO(-); wohl Fake) [0:12]

4.00-4.20, zdf_neo:
Sketch History [Staffel 2, Folge 6 {laut ZDF}] (BRD © 2016)
Isabell Polak od. eher Bodydouble: PO [0:20]


----------



## Anonymos (18 Dez. 2022)

Montag(/Dienstag), 19.(/20.) Dezember 2022:

5.35-6.25, hr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_ - DIE JUNGEN ÄRZTE: Verantwortung (BRD © 2022)
Louise Sophie Arnold: sexy [0:01]

7.30-9.00, NDR:
Einmal Bauernhof und zurück (BRD © 2014)
Alwara Höfels: sexy [0:30 0:31] & sUPS- (?) [0:34 (recht kurz)]
Sophie Schütt: sD(-) [(0:15 0:16) 1:26]

ca. 7.35-8.00, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Wohin mit Wanda? (TWO and a half MEN: [6.16] She'll Still Be Dead at Halftime; USA 2009)
Diora Baird: sBH [0:07-0:08 0:10 0:12] & sD [(0:17-)0:18 (0:19)]

8.50-10.25, SRF 1:
INGA LINDSTRÖM: _Sommermond_ (BRD(/ÖST) © 2009)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Nina Bott: sD & OO- (rO-) [1:09]

9.00-9.45, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_ - DIE KRANKENSCHWESTERN: Ganz oder gar nicht (BRD © 2018)
Jaëla Carlina Probst: sBA [0:45 0:46 (0:47)]
Leslie-Vanessa Lill: sBA (mit sD) [0:45(-)0:46]

9.55-10.45, one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Ein verliebter Engel (Charlie's Angels: [2.6] Angel in Love; USA 1977)
Cheryl Ladd: sBI [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [0:12 (kurz)] & sexy [0:13-0:14]
Jaclyn Smith: sNIP- [0:20]
[unbekannt]: sBA [0:27]
[(mind.) drei Unbekannte]: sexy [0:14]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBA- bzw. sBI- [0:27]

10.00-10.55, VOX:
CSI: MIAMI: Ein Fluch geht um (CSI: MIAMI: [5.6] Curse of the Coffin; USA © 2006)
Heather Stephens: sBI [0:40]
Khandi Alexander: sD [0:01]

ca. 10.45-11.15, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Triathlon ([scrubs]: [[5.3]] My Day at the Races; USA © 2005)
Sarah Chalke: (mind.) sD- [0:12]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sexy bzw. sBI (von re. Seite) bzw. (sBI von hint. &) sPO(-) (unter sCT) bzw. (sBI von hint. &) (mind.) sPO- (re.) bzw. sBI (von hint.) [0:12 (jew. recht kurz)]
[(mind.) eine Unbekannte]: sBI [0*:11 (recht kurz)]
[zwei Unbekannte]: (sBI von hint. &) sPO(-) [0:12 (jew. recht kurz)]

ca. 11.15-11.35, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Laudatio ([scrubs]: [[5.4]] My Jiggly Ball; USA © 2006)
Sarah Chalke: sD(-) (re.) [0:00]

ca. 11.35-12.05 (auch Dienstag, ca. 9.25-9.55), PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein neuer Gott ([scrubs]: [[5.5]] My New God; USA © 2006)
Judy Reyes: sBH (re. mit sD[-]) [0:13] & sD [0:14] & (mind.) sD- [0:16]
Sarah Chalke: sBH (mit sD) [0:14]

[...]

20.15-20.45, one:
Arde Madrid, Capítulo 1 (ESP © 2018)
Debi Mazar (50+): OO (lO) [0:09] & sD [0:25 0:26 0:27 0:28 0:29-0:30]
Inma Cuesta: sBH [0:07]
(bei keiner Folge dieser Serie ist ein Folgentitel zu sehen)

20.15-22.20, VOX:
Bad Moms (USA 2016)
(Gwen Parker: nur Kuss, also nix)
Kathryn Hahn: sexy ? (od. nur Kuss [= nix] ?)
Leah McKendrick: OO (& Fake-"nPU" [Schamhaar-Toupet]) [ca. 0:07]
Mila Kunis: sBH [ca. 0:36]
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

20.15-21.45, rbb:
tatort: Gott ist auch nur ein Mensch (BRD © 2017)
Victoria Mayer: sexy (?) [1:03]
unbekannt (als junge "Wilhelmine Klemm")]: OO-/+ (lO-) od. PU- (auf Schw.-W.-Foto) [0:54]

20.15-22.05, NITRO:
Alarm für Cobra 11 - Die Autobahnpolizei: 72 Stunden Angst (BRD o.J. [2010 od. 2011])
[drei Unbekannte]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:05 0:06]

20.45-21.15, one:
Arde Madrid, Capítulo 2 (ESP © 2018)
Anna Castillo: sexy [0:00]
Debi Mazar (50+): sD [0:05 (0:06) 0:08 0:09 (0:11)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sBH [0:23 (0:27)]

21.45-22.15, one:
Arde Madrid, Capítulo 4 (ESP © 2018)
Inma Cuesta: sD(-) [0:00] (& sexy ? [0:21])

22.00-23.30, rbb:
tatort: schneetreiben (BRD © 2005)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Katja Jerabek: sBH (z.T. mit sD) [0:01-0:02 (jew. als Leiche: ) 0:03/0:04 0:05 0:08(Foto)]

22.05-23.05 und 1.00-1.45, NITRO:
Alarm für Cobra 11 - Die Autobahnpolizei: Wettlauf gegen die Zeit (BRD o.J. [2010 od. 2011])
Nadja Abd el Farrag: sD [0:01]

22.45-23.30, ARD-alpha:
Babylon Berlin - Nach dem Roman »Der stumme Tod« von Volker Kutscher [Folge 21 = 5. Folge der 3. Staffel] (BRD © 2020)
Anne Müller: sCT(-) [0:05(kurz) 0:06 0:07 0:08]
Liv Lisa Fries: sNIP od. sCT- bzw. sCT(-) [0:05 0:06 0:07 0:08 0:09]
Nina Gummich: sNIP (li.) [0:30]
[... Unbekannte]: ... ?

22.45-23.15, one:
Arde Madrid, Capítulo 6 (ESP © 2018)
Cristina Alarcón: sBA [0:24 0:25-0:26 0:27]
Elsy Cabral Gomes da Silva: sBA [0:23 0:24 0:27]
Inma Cuesta: sexy [0:11?(kurz) 0:15] & sBH (z.T. mit sD) [0:16-0:17 0:18]
Martina Mera Zajara: sexy [(0:23(kurz) 0:24 0:25) 0:27(kurz)]
Svitlana Pelyshok: sBA (od. sexy) [0:23 (0:24) 0:25/0:26 0:26/0:27]

22.46-0.33 und 3.39-5.25, ORF 1:
Die unabsichtliche Entführung der Frau Elfriede Ott (ÖST © 2010)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Angelika Niedetzky: sD [0:04 0:05] (& sexy ? [0:39]) & sBH- (mit sD) [0:40 1:12(kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [1:22] (& sexy od. NA- ? [1:27 1:45(= Absp.)]) {in keiner dieser Szenen sBH}
Monica Reyes: (sexy ? [0:00] &) sBH(-) [0:01] (& vlt. OH- [1:43])

23.05-0.00, NITRO:
Alarm für Cobra 11 - Die Autobahnpolizei: Rache ist süß (BRD 1997)
Sylvia Schmid = Sylvie Bertin: PU [0:21-0:22] (ungeprüfte Fremddaten)

23.40-0.15, one:
Arde Madrid, [Capítulo] 8 (ESP © 2018)
Anna Castillo: sexy (?) [0:06 (sehr kurz)]
Debi Mazar (50+): OO(-) (lO[-]) [0:02 (= Vorsp.; sehr kurz)]
Lucía Muzo: sexy [0:07] & OO [0:08 0:09(recht kurz)]
[(noch) unbekannt]: sD [0:15(recht kurz) 0:19]

0.30-2.00, ORF 2 & 1.05-2.38, Das Erste:
tatort: DAS OPFER (BRD © 2022)
Kim Riedle: sBH & (unter Netzartigem) (mind.) sPO- [0:33-0:34]
[... Unbekannte]: sBH bzw. ...
(Film sonst noch kaum gesehen)

0.40-2.20, RTL ZWEI:
Siberia - Tödliche Nähe (Siberia; USA/CAN 2018)
Ana Ularu: sBH & (kurz) PO (seitl.) [ca. 0:43] & OO [ca. 1:01] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

0.45-2.15, hr:
DIE Insel[-]ÄRZTIN: DAS GEHEIMNIS (BRD/Mauritius © 2019)
Anja Knauer: sBI [0:00-0:02]
Dennenesch Zoudé: sD(-) [0:18 0:20] & sD [1:24]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBA bzw. sBI [0:04] bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:06 {andere:} 0:16] bzw. sBI [1:19]

1.35-2.35, mdr:
Snow Angels - Spuren im Schnee: Eiskalte Stille (Snöänglar [Episode 3]; SWE(/...) 2021)
Josefin Asplund: sexy (Unterhose) (gemäß mdr-Vorschaubild)

2.00-3.29, ORF 2:
Ich trag Dich bis ans Ende der Welt (BRD(/ÖST?) 2009 od. 2010)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Ann-Kathrin Kramer: sD (re.) [0:09 (recht kurz)] & Oops od. OO- (lO-) [0:44 (recht kurz)] & OH(-) (od. sD) [0:45] & (mind.) OH- (vlt. NA) [0:50]
Melanie Blocksdorf: sBH [(0:11) (0:13/)0:14]

ca. 2.25-4.50, kabel eins:
Geboren am 4. Juli (Born on the Fourth of July; USA 1989)
(mind.)
Cordelia González: PU & (seitl.) PO bzw. OO [1:39-1:41]
Vivica (A.) Fox: OO- (rO-) (& (dunkel) PO ?) [0:49]

2.35-3.30, mdr:
Snow Angels - Spuren im Schnee: Schrecklicher Verdacht (Snöänglar [Episode 4]; SWE(/...) © 2021)
Cecilia Nilsson: sD [0:41]
Eva Melander: sNIP & sPO- [0:33]
Josefin Asplund: Fake-"OO-" ("lO-") [0:03] & OO (vermutl. Fake) [0:09 0:54]

3.45-5.05, RTL ZWEI:
Der Spion und sein Bruder (Grimsby = The Brothers Grimsby; GB/USA 2016)
(mind.)
Annabelle Wallis: sBH & sPO(-) [ca. 0:46]
Gabourey Sidibe: sBH [ca. 0:46]
Rebel Wilson od. eher Bodydouble: (sBH (od. OO-) ? &) PO [ca. 1:07] (Widersprüchliches bei Mr. Skin)
[unbekannt (Gabourey Sidibes Bodydouble)]: nPU [ca. 0:46]
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

4.05-4.50, ZDF:
SOKO Potsdam: Tatütata (BRD © 2022)
Anja Pahl: sD (li.) [0:11 (0:12)]

[Morgiges Frühprogramm wahrsch. im Laufe der Nacht]


----------



## Anonymos (20 Dez. 2022)

Dienstag(/Mittwoch), 20.(/21.) Dezember 2022:

6.15-6.55 und 5.30-6.15, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Berührungsängste (BRD © 2014)
Annette Frier: sD [0:17(kurz) 0:31 0:32 0:37] & (mind.) sD-
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sPO(-) bzw. "sB" od. sBI [0:27] bzw. sBH [(0:27-)0:28] bzw. sPO(-) bzw. ... [0:28] bzw. sD bzw. "sB" (mit sD) [0:39]

ca. 6.50-7.15, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Ich bin wie Reizhusten (TWO and a half MEN: [10.1] I Changed My Mind About the Milk; USA 2012)
Brit Morgan: sD [0:15 (0:16) 0:17-0:18]

6.55-8.25, one:
DAS _traum_ HOTEL {so}: Zauber von Bali (ÖST?/BRD © 2005)
Marion Mitterhammer: sBA- & {andere Szene} OO- (lO-) [1:13]
Miriam Morgenstern: sBI [0:13 1:09] & (mind.) sD- [1:23 1:24 1:25]

9.05-10.35, SRF 1:
Katie Fforde:* Warum *hab ich* ja *gesagt? (BRD © 2016)
Ursula Karven: sD (re.) [0:24 0:25] & sNIP [0:37 0:38 0:39 (0:40) 0:42 0:43 0:44(-0:45) 0:46/0:47] & (mind.) sD- [0:49/0:50] (& sexy ? [1:25]) & sD (re.) [1:27]

ca. 9.55-10.20, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein falscher Rückschluss ([scrubs]: [[5.6]] My Missed Perception; USA © 2006)
Sarieha Alfawaf [eigtl. Alsawaf ?]: sD [0:14]

10.00-10.45, one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Engel gegen UFO (Charlie's Angels: [2.7] Unidentified Flying Angels; USA © 1977)
Cheryl Ladd: sBI [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)] & "sB" (od. ~sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) ?) [0:25-0:28]

ca. 10.20-10.50, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Weg nach Hause ([scrubs]: [[5.7]] My Way Home; USA © 2006)
Judy Reyes: sexy [0:20 (recht kurz)]

10.35-10.56, ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger - [Med School]: [[Unsere erste Vorlesung]] ([scrubs] - [Med School]: [[9.1]] Our First Day of School; USA © 2009)
Eliza Coupe: sexy (?) [0:10] & sBH [0:16]
Kerry Bishé: OH- [0:14 (recht kurz)]
Sarah Chalke: sD [0:00]
[unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:13]

ca. 10.50-11.15, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Recht auf ein Dankeschön ([scrubs]: [[5.8]] My Big Bird; USA © 2006)
Christa Miller: sBH [0:16]

10.56-11.17, ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger - [Med School]: [[Unser Trinkerfreund]] ([scrubs] - [Med School]: [[9.2]] Our Drunk Friend; USA © 2009)
Kerry Bishé: sBI(-) (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:14]
Nicky Whelan: sD [0:02/0:03] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [0:14]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; z.T. mit sD) [0:14]

ca. 11.15-11.40, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein kleiner Tolpatsch ([scrubs]: [[5.9]] My Half-Acre; USA © 2006)
Mandy Moore: sD(-) [0:08] & sNIP (re.) [0:09(recht kurz) (0:14?)] & (mind.) sD- [0:14] & sD(-) (re.) [0:20 (= Absp.)]

11.15-12.05, ATV & 20.15-21.10 und 23.10-0.05, VOXup: 
Bones - Die Knochenjägerin: Verdreht bis auf die Knochen (Bones: [6.8] The Twisted Bones in the Melted Truck; USA 2010)
Katheryn Winnick: sBH (bzw. BH unter sCT) [0:00(-0:01)]

11.25-11.55, SWR (nur BW) & SR:
Die Kirche bleibt im Dorf - Die neue SWR[-]Serie: Klara (BRD © 2013)
Elena Jesse: sBH (mit sD) [am Anfang] & sexy (?) [mehrf.]

ca. 13.55-14.20 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 6.25-6.50), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Der Trauer-Dreier (TWO and a half MEN: [10.3] Four Balls, Two Bats and One Mitt; USA 2012)
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sD [0:11 0:12 0:13 0:14]

13.55-14.40, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Blutsbande (Charmed: [8.9] Hulkus Pocus; USA 2005)
Alyssa Milano: sD(-) [0:02 (= Vorsp)]
Kaley Cuoco: sNIP- [0:05/0:06]
Rose McGowan: sNIP- [0:28? 0:29/0:30? 0:31 0:36(?)]
Spice Williams-Crosby: sD [0:31-0:32 0:33]

ca. 14.20-14.45 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 6.50-7.15), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Ein hübsches Kind (TWO and a half MEN: [10.4] You Do Know What the Lollipop Is For; USA 2012)
Miley Cyrus: sD(-) bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [0:03-0:05] & sD [0:07-0:09] & sexy [0:11(-)0:12]

14.25-15.20, SRF 1:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Triumph der Vernunft (BRD © 2013)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Marta Yaneva: sBH [0:18-0:19]

14.30-16.00, rbb:
Alle Kinder brauchen Liebe (BRD © 2000)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Sylvia Schmid = Sylvie Bertin: OO [0:59 1:00] (wie sie sich hier nennt, ist ungewiss, denn im Abspann erscheint sie nicht)

14.30-16.00 und 2.10-3.40, hr & 23.15-0.45, 3sat:
Alle unter eine Tanne (BRD © 2014)
Stephanie Krogmann: OO (in Film) [1:27 (= Absp.)]
(nur Filmanfang und -ende gesehen)

14.30-15.58, BR:
Zimtstern und Halbmond (BRD © 2010)
Lisa Maria Potthoff: (sexy bzw.) sNIP (re.) [(0:27/)0:28] & sexy (Unterhose) [(1:00) 1:01 (1:02)] & sCT- od. sNIP [1:13]

ca. 14.40-15.40, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Der Mann Mit Dem {so} Drachendolch (Charmed: [4.4] Enter the Demon; USA 2001)
Alyssa Milano: sD (bzw. sexy) [0:00(-0:01)] & sexy [(0:02) 0:07-0:08 0:10-0:11] & sNIP- [0:11/0:12] & sexy [0:16-0:17] & (sexy bzw.) sD(-) [(0:19-)0:20] & sexy [0:21 0:24 (0:41) 0:42]
Rose McGowan: sNIP [(mind.) 0:12 (0:19-0:20) 0:23 0:30-0:31 0:32 (0:36 0:39) 0:41] & sexy (?)

14.40-15.35, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Vaya Con Leos (Charmed: [8.10] Vaya Con Leos; USA 2005)
Kaley Cuoco: sexy [0:04] & sD(-) [0:26]

14.55-15.15, NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Das neue Auto (Married with Children: [8.6] No Chicken, No Check; USA 1993)
Christina Applegate: sexy [0:03 (0:12 0:17) 0:18 0:19(-)0:20 0:21]
Vaitiare Hirshon [= Vaitiare Bandera]: sD [(0:11) 0:12 (0:13) (0:15/)0:16 (0:17/0:18) 0:19]

15.25-16.15 (auch Mittwoch, 10.00-10.45), one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Engel in Nöten (Charlie's Angels: [2.8] Angels on the Air; USA © 1977)
Cheryl Ladd: sBI [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:16] & sNIP [0:24]

15.35-16.30 (auch Mittwoch, 13.55-14.45), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Billies Killer-Eltern (Charmed: [8.11] Mr. & Mrs. Witch; USA 2006)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [(0:13) 0:14] & sexy [0:35]
Barbara Niven: sexy (?) [0:11 0:12 0:15] & sD [0:19]
Kaley Cuoco: sD(-) [0:09 0:10]
Rose McGowan: sexy (?)

ca. 15.40-16.30, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Der Sammler (Charmed: [4.5] Size Matters; USA 2001)
Rose McGowan: sNIP [(mind.) 0:37 0:38 (0:40)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sNIP- [0:04]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:10 (0:11)]
[(mind.) zwei Unbekannte]: sexy [0:28]

15.55-17.30 (auch Mittwoch, 9.45-11.15), SRF 1:
Rosamunde Pilcher: Wenn das Herz zerbricht (BRD(/ÖST) © 2010)
(Alissa Jung: sexy ? [0:19-0:20])
Katrin Weisser: OO(-) (lO[-]) [0:39 (kurz)] & (mind.) OH- [0:40]

16.15-17.05 (auch Mittwoch, 6.05-6.55 und 10.45-11.35), one:
Die Kanzlei: Hundstage (BRD © 2018)
Sabine Postel (60+): sD (li.) [0:01 (2x kurz)]

ca. 16.30-17.25 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 13.35-14.35), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Ein Prinz Für {so} Paige (Charmed: [4.6] A Knight to Remember; USA 2001)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [0:04(-)0:05(-)0:06]
Joie Lenz [= Bethany Joy Lenz = Bethany Joy Galeotti]: sD [0:02 0:19(-)0:20 (0:38)]
Rose McGowan: sD(-) [0:02] (& OH- ? [0:08]) & sBH [0:08 (0:10-0:11)] & sD [(0:11-0:12) 0:15 0:19(-)0:20 0:26 0:28(-0:29) 0:32-0:34 (0:36 0:37) 0:38 (0:39)]

16.30-17.20 (auch Mittwoch, 14.45-15.35), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Mit Gleicher {so} Münze (Charmed: [8.12] Payback's a Witch; USA 2006)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:08 0:09]

16.55-17.20, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Danke für den Geschlechtsverkehr (TWO and a half MEN: [9.8] Thank You for the Intercourse; USA 2011)
Amanda Schull: (mind.) sD- [0:10 0:12]
Rebecca McFarland: (mind.) sD- [0:08] & sD [0:09]
Taylor Cole: sD [0:11 (0:12/0:13)]

ca. 17.25-18.20 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 14.35-15.30), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Hirngespinste (Charmed: [4.7] Brain Drain; USA 2001)
Krista Allen: sD(-) [0:08 0:32]
Rose McGowan: sNIP- [0:11] & sexy [(0:21) 0:23] & sNIP [0:24] & sexy [0:25] & sNIP [0:26 0:36-0:37] & sexy [0:39 (kurz)] & sNIP [0:41 0:42]

ca. 18.20-19.15 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 15.30-16.25), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Schwarz Wie Der {so} Teufel (Charmed: [4.8] Black as Cole; USA 2001)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [0:15] & (mind.) sD- [0:21] & sexy [0:22 0:24 (0:25)] & sNIP- [0:25]
Bonnie Root: sNIP- (?) [0:20]
Rose McGowan: (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:38 0:39]

18.25-18.50 (auch Mittwoch, 14.55-15.20), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Al als Arbeitgeber (Married with Children: [8.8] Scared Single; USA 1993)
Melissa Behr: sD(-) [0:04]

18.50-19.30, zdf_neo:
Die Schwarzwaldklinik: Arzt zum Nulltarif (BRD(/ÖST) © 1988)
Katharina Abt: sBI [0:18-0:20]

18.50-19.15 (auch Mittwoch, 15.20-15.45), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Der männliche Feminist (Married with Children: [8.9] NO MA'AM; USA 1993)
Lisa Boyle: sexy [0:16/0:17 (0:18)]

19.30-20.15, zdf_neo:
Die Schwarzwaldklinik: Ein kleiner Teufel (BRD(/ÖST) © 1988)
Katharina Abt: OH- [0:16] & sBI [0:17 0:18 0:37] & sBI bzw. OH & {nur bei sehr guter Bildqualität erkennbar} OO- (rO-; sehr kurz) [0:38-0:39] & sexy (bzw. OH- ?) [0:40-0:41]

19.55-20.15 (auch Mittwoch, 17.50-18.15), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Ein Opossum auf Chemo (TWO and a half MEN: [9.14] A Possum on Chemo; USA 2012)
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sD [(0:04) 0:05-0:06]
Sophie Winkleman: sD(-) od. sD [0:18]

20.15-22.20, zdf_neo:
Tatsächlich...Liebe {"Liebe" rot} (loveactually {so; "love" rot}; GB/USA/FRA 2003)
Clare Bennett, Katherine Poulton, Sarah Atkinson, Sarah Holland, Tuuli [= Madeleine Tuuli Shipster] od. Vicki Murdoch (jew. "Billy's Video Vixen"): sD [0:59]
Heike Makatsch: sBH (mit sD) [1:10] & (mind.) sD- [1:24]
Joanna Page: sBH & OO (bzw. OH) [0:13(/0:14)] & OO & (seitl.) PO [0:22/0:23] & OO (lO) [1:17 (recht kurz)]
Keira Knightley: sexy (in Video) [0:52]
Laura Linney: sBH & OO [1:07] & sNIP [(1:08) 1:09]
Lucia [eigtl. Lúcia] Moniz: sBH [0:45]
Meredith Ostrom: sUPS [0:59]
Shannon Elizabeth: sNIP [2:02 (recht kurz)]
Sienna Guillory: sexy [0:03 0:04]
[(jew.) (noch ?) unbekannt]: OO bzw. sexy (auf Foto) [1:32]
[unbekannt]: OO- (auf großem (Foto?-)Bild) [0:33-0:34]

20.15-21.15 und 0.45-1.40, RTL:
Das Haus der Träume, Folge _oder_ Episode 1 (BRD 2022)
Amy Benkenstein: sD & sexy (& sCT(-) ?)
Naemi Florez: sBH
(jeweils gemäß Bildern)

20.15-21.45 und 2.11-3.39, ORF 1:
O Palmenbaum (ÖST/BRD © 2000)
(mind.)
Martina Gedeck: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:38-0:39 0:42(/0:43)] & sNIP (re.) [0:53] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) od. sBH (teilw. mit viel sD) [0:54-0:55] & "sB" od. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) (mit sD) [1:01-1:02] & sexy [1:02-1:03] & sBA [1:05-1:06] & sexy (Bik.-Obertl. od. BH unter sCT) [1:13 1:14 1:15 1:16]
Mona Seefried: OO(-) & PO & {andere Szene} sD [0:54] & sD (re.) [1:06] & sexy (?) [1:24]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI [(mind.) 0:39 0:40 0:41(Bik.-Obertl.) 0:58 0:59 1:00 1:01 1:06(Bik.-Obertl.)]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [1:05]
(oder teilw. eine Minute später, wenn die 3sat-Version (mit etwas längerem Filmanfang als im BR und WDR) die ORF-Version ist)

20.15-21.10 und 22.55-23.50, ATV II:
Dr. HOUSE: Grenzen verschwimmen (House M.D.: [5.22] House Divided; USA 2009)
Becky O'Donohue: sBH [0:31-0:33 0:34]
Jamie Sorrentini: sBH (& sPO-) bzw. [ein(ig)e bzw. zwei Unbekannte]: sBH [0:10-0:11 0:30 0:31-0:33 0:33/0:34]
[unbekannt]: sBH (mit sD) [0:11]

21.10-22.05 und 23.50-0.45, ATV II:
Dr. HOUSE: Bis unter die Haut (House M.D.: [5.23] Under My Skin; USA 2009)
Jamie Tisdale: sUPS (gemäß Bild)

21.15-22.15 und 1.40-2.30, RTL:
Das Haus der Träume, Folge _oder_ Episode 2 (BRD 2022)
Naemi Florez: OO (gemäß Bildern)

22.00-23.30, NDR:
tatort: DAS EWIG BÖSE (BRD © 2006)
Karoline Eichhorn: sBA [0:55]
Teresa Weißbach: sD(-) [0:02] & sD [0:08] & (mind.) sD- [0:09] & sNIP [0:56]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: (mind.) OH- & sPO [0:00 (recht kurz)] bzw. sD(-) od. sD [0:02 (2x recht kurz)]

22.00-23.30, BR:
Der Dänemark[-]Krimi: Rauhnächte (BRD © 2021)
Marlene Morreis: ([mind.] sD- bzw.) sD(-) od. sD [(0:24-0:25)-0:26]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

22.05-22.55 und 0.45-1.30, ATV II:
Dr. HOUSE: Nichts geht mehr (House M.D.: [5.24] Both Sides Now; USA 2009)
Lisa Edelstein: (zumind. etw.) sBH (gemäß Bild)

22.15-23.40, WDR:
tatort: Rabenherz (BRD © 2009)
{aus nicht vollständiger Sichtung:}
Anna Maria Mühe: sNIP [1:18 1:19]

22.20-23.55 (auch Mittwoch, 0.45-2.20), zdf_neo:
Die Hochzeit meines besten Freundes (My Best Friend's Wedding; USA 1997)
{aus Teilsichtung (nur erstes Filmdrittel)}:
Julia Roberts: sBH [0:13/0:14]
Rachel Griffiths: sD(-) [0:17/0:18]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:00 (recht kurz)]

22.30-23.20, hr:
Thirteen - Ein gestohlenes Leben: Der verlorene Bruder (Thirteen [Episode 3]; GB/USA 2016)
Katherine Rose Morley: sNIP & sD [ca. 0:09] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)
[(noch) unbekannt]: OH- (gemäß Szenenbeschreibung)

ca. 22.45-0.50 und 2.55-4.35, kabel eins:
Doc Hollywood (USA 1991)
{aus nicht ganz vollständiger Sichtung:}
Julie Warner: PO & OO- (lO-) [0:15] & (entfernt) PU & (nah) OO [0:16]

23.20-0.15, hr:
Thirteen - Ein gestohlenes Leben: Unter Verdacht (Thirteen [Episode 4]; GB/USA 2016)
Eleanor Wyld: sD+ (Oops- ?) (re.) [ca. 0:09] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

23.25-0.15, ARD-alpha:
Babylon Berlin - Nach dem Roman »Der stumme Tod« von Volker Kutscher [Folge 24 = 8. Folge der 3. Staffel] (BRD © 2020)
Liv Lisa Fries: *sD* [0:44 0:45] & sD & *sPO* [0:46]
[unbekannt]: OO (rO) [0:34]
(Zeitangaben inkl. Rückblick am Anfang, der heute fehlen könnte)

23.30-1.00 und 2.55-4.25, SRF zwei:
Whiteout (Whiteout / Soguk Ölüm; USA/CAN/FRA/TÜR 2009)
Kate Beckinsale: sNIP (bei Sport-BH) & (vlt. Bodydouble) NA [ca. 0:08] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

23.50-1.45, RTL ZWEI:
Big Mamas Haus {od. ähnl.}: Die doppelte Portion (Big Mommas: Like Father, Like Son; USA 2011)
(mind.)
Jessica Lucas: sBH (mit sD) [ca. 0:57] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

0.00-1.35, SRF 1:
Tulpenfieber (Tulip Fever; GB/USA 2017)
Alicia Vikander: OO- (rO-) [...] & OO & PO [ca. 0:30] & OO+ [ca. 0:42] & PO [ca. 1:04]
Cara Delevingne: OO (zumind. rO) [ca. 0:13]
Holliday Grainger: (PO- ? &) OO (lO) [ca. 0:08]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

0.50-2.11, ORF 1:
Ikarus (ÖST 2002)
Johanna Lonsky: OO [0:45]
Nina Proll: sPO (zumind. von der Seite) [0:16] & sBH- od. sBH [0:51] & sBH [0:57 0:59]
(ungeprüfte Fremddaten aus zwei Quellen)

3.00-4.30, one:
CHECK OUT (BRD © 2022)
Silke Bodenbender: (sPO- ? bzw.) sexy [0:14-0:15 0:16]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

3.35-4.20, zdf_neo:
_Zwei Münchner in Hamburg_: _GEFÄHRLICHE VERSUCHUNG_ (BRD(/ÖST) © 1993)
Alexa [Maria] Surholt: sD(-) [0:02 0:03 0:36 0:38]

5.05-5.30, zdf_neo:
Sketch History [Staffel 2, Folge 1 {laut ZDF}] (BRD © 2016)
Isabell Polak: OH- [0:13 (recht kurz)]


----------



## Anonymos (20 Dez. 2022)

Mittwoch(/Donnerstag), 21.(/22.) Dezember 2022:

6.15-6.55 und 5.35-6.20, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Grün ist die Hoffnung (BRD © 2014)
Annette Frier: OH (od. ~sD [re.]) [0:00] & sD [0:29] & (mind.) sD- [0:36 (recht kurz)]

9.57-10.42, ORF 2:
Kommissar Rex: Tod eines Schülers (BRD/ÖST © 1997)
Nina Franoszek: OO- (lO-) bzw. (mind.) OH- [0:01(-)0:02 (jew. recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [0:05 (sehr kurz)]
[unbekannt]: PO (auf Schw.-W.-Foto) [0:21 (recht kurz)]

12.30-13.58, mdr:
Ein Engel namens _Hans-Dieter_ (BRD © 2004)
Petra Kleinert: sD [0:01 0:02 0:03(~Video) 0:31(Video; kurz) (1:13) 1:14]
[unbekannt]: sBI od. sBH [0:16]

12.50-13.40, hr:
Morden im Norden: Ein dunkles Geheimnis (BRD © 2016)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Anja Herden: sNIP (li.) [0:01]
Susan Hoecke: sD(-) (li.) [0:14 (kurz)]

ca. 13.25-13.50 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 11.05-11.35), PRO 7:
how i met your mother[: Meins] (how i met your mother: [6.1] Big Days; USA 2010)
Alyson Hannigan: sD
Cobie Smulders: sD
Kaylee Anne Defer [= Kaylee DeFer]: (mind.) sD-
(Rachel Bilson: nix)

13.35-16.10, arte:
Der englische Patient (The English Patient; USA/GB 1996)
Juliette Binoche: sBH [0:17] & (entfernt) OO- [0:19] & OO (lO) [1:49]
Kristin Scott Thomas: OO (rO) [1:09 (kurz)] & PU [1:11 1:12] & sexy (?) [1:16/1:17] & OH bzw. OO [1:22-1:25]

13.55-15.25 (auch Donnerstag, 6.55-8.25), one:
Pohlmann und die Zeit der Wünsche (BRD © 2020)
Marlene Morreis: sBH (mit sD) [0:07-0:08]

ca. 14.20-14.40 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 6.40-7.05), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Frettchen, fass! (TWO and a half MEN: [10.6] Ferrets, Attack!; USA 2012)
Melanie Lynskey: sD [0:01-0:04]

14.30-16.00, rbb:
Oh Tannenbaum (BRD © 2007)
Jacqueline Macaulay: sD(-) [0:59]
Johanna Christine Gehlen: sBH [0:20 0:21]

15.10-16.00, WDR:
Morden im Norden: Die verlorene Tochter (BRD © 2019)
Angelika Bartsch (fast 60): sD [0:45]
Sarah Mahita: sD [0:45 0:46]
[unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [0:31 0:33 (0:37) (jew. auf Foto) 0:37 (0:38)] & sBI (mit sD & (li.) sNIP) & OO [0:45]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy bzw. sBH od. sBI (von li. Seite) (auf Foto) [0:31 0:33] bzw. sexy [0:37 (0:38) {andere:} 0:38]

15.25-16.15 (auch Donnerstag, 10.00-10.45), one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Die Engelmacher (Charlie's Angels: [2.9] Angel Baby; USA 1977)
Cheryl Ladd: sBI [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
Cissy Wellman: sNIP- (li.) [0:18/0:19]
[unbekannt]: sNIP- [?] (re.) [0:22]

ca. 15.35-16.05 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 7.05-7.30), PRO 7:
the BIG BANG THEORY: Chaos-Theorie (the BIG BANG THEORY: [1.2] The Big Bran Hypothesis; USA 2007)
Kaley Cuoco: sD & sNIP

15.35-16.30 (auch Donnerstag, 13.55-14.50), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Klein, Aber Mein {so} (Charmed: [8.13] Repo Manor; USA 2006)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:23] & sNIP [0:36]

16.15-17.05 (auch Donnerstag, 6.05-6.55 und 10.45-11.35), one:
Die Kanzlei: Bumerang (BRD © 2018)
Désirée Nosbusch: sD(-) [0:14]
Stephanie Gossger: OO [0:16 (recht kurz)] & OO- (lO-) & PO- (?) [0:17 (recht kurz)] & OO [0:18] & OO(-) (rO(-) & lO-; recht kurz) & PO [0:27]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: PO {zwei} bzw. NA+ & PO [0:16] bzw. (mind.) OO- (lO-) bzw. ... [0:17] bzw. OH(-/+?) bzw. PO (seitl.) [0:18] bzw. PO {zwei} bzw. (mind.) OO- (lO-; sehr kurz) & PO(-) (recht kurz) [0:26]

ca. 16.25-17.20 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 13.45-14.35), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Der Ring Der {so} Musen (Charmed: [4.9] Muse to My Ears; USA 2001)
Cindy Ambuehl: sD(-) [0:36]
Rose McGowan: sexy [0:07 0:08 0:09 0:13 (0:14 0:15) 0:16 0:17] & sNIP [0:25] & sexy [0:27] & sNIP [0:32 (0:33) 0:34 (0:36)] & sexy [0:37] & sNIP bzw. sexy [0:38-0:40]

16.30-17.20 (auch Donnerstag, 14.50-15.35), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Büffel, Tiger Und {so} Hund (Charmed: [8.14] 12 Angry Zen; USA 2006)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:01] & sD(-) [0:03 (= Vorsp.)] & sNIP [0:03 (0:05)] & sD [0:26-0:28 (0:32) 0:33 (0:34) 0:35/0:36]

16.45-17.25, zdf_neo:
Die Schwarzwaldklinik: Der kranke Professor (BRD(/ÖST) © 1988)
Katharina Abt: sexy (?) [0:00]
(Marion Kracht: sNIP- ? [0:04])
Verena Peter: sNIP [0:28 0:29]

ca. 17.20-18.20 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 14.35-15.35), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Geister Der {so} Vergangenheit (Charmed: [4.10] A Paige from the Past; USA 2002)
Alyssa Milano: sD(-) [0:40]

17.30-18.25 (auch Donnerstag, 11.40-12.20), ATV II:
Ghost Whisperer: Das Geschäft mit dem Teufel (Ghost Whisperer: [5.7] Devil's Bargain; USA 2009)
Jennifer Love Hewitt: sD [0:17-0:19]
Emily Rose: sexy (?) [0:17(kurz) 0:27]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy [0:20 (0:21) 0:27]

18.20-18.50 (auch Donnerstag, 14.55-15.15), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Die Sport-Bar (Married with Children: [8.10] Dances with Weezy; USA 1993)
Christina Applegate: sexy [0:01-0:02 (0:04)]
(wahrsch.) Jillian Johns: sD(-)
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI (auf Bildschirm) [0:12]

18.25-19.20, ATV II:
Ghost Whisperer: Die Liste des Todes (Ghost Whisperer: [5.8] Dead Listing; USA 2009)
Jennifer Love Hewitt: sexy (?) [(0:00-)0:01]
Perrey Reeves: OH- [0:22]

18.50-19.15 (auch Donnerstag, 15.15-15.45), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Wo ist der Hund? (Married with Children: [8.11] Change for a Buck; USA 1993)
Katey Sagal: sD(-) [0:12 (recht kurz)]

19.55-20.15 (auch Donnerstag, 17.50-18.15), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Nicht in meinen Mund! (TWO and a half MEN: [9.17] Not in My Mouth!; USA 2012)
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sD [(0:02) 0:14]
Sara Erikson: sexy [0:17]

20.15-21.15 und 1.05-1.55, RTL:
Das Haus der Träume, Folge 4: Herz und Kopf {laut RTL+} (BRD 2022)
Naemi Florez: OO(-) & sBH (gemäß Bildern)

20.15-23.00, RTL ZWEI:
Liebe braucht keine Ferien (The Holiday; USA 2006)
Cameron Diaz: sexy (evtl. OH- [wohl kaum NA]) [1:12/1:13] & sBH [1:40 (1:44)]
Kate Winslet: sBA (überw. im Wasser) [0:33 (1:27)] & sD [2:03]

20.15-21.45, arte:
Die Lederhosenaffäre (ÖST/BRD © 2021)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Katja Lechthaler: sD [1:04-1:05]

20.15-22.20, ATV II:
Die Familie Stone - Verloben verboten! (The Family Stone; USA 2005)
Diane Keaton: OH(-?) [1:03]
Sarah Jessica Parker: sBH (re. Hälfte) [0:55 (1:20)]

ca. 20.40-21.05 und 0.25-0.45, PRO 7 MAXX:
TWO and a half MEN: Die frenetische Detektivin (TWO and a half MEN: [4.18] It Never Rains in Hooterville; USA 2007)
April Bowlby: sD [0:00-0:02] & sBH [0:17/0:18] & sD [0:19]

21.57-23.27, ORF 1:
Blendende Weihnachten [= Blendende Weihnachten - ... mein Nachbar ist nicht der Hellste {DVD-Titel}] (Deck the Halls; USA 2006)
Alia Shawkat: sexy od. sUPS
Kristin Chenoweth: sD
(jeweils gemäß Bild[ern])
Sabrina Aldridge u./od. Kelly Aldridge: sexy od. sUPS ?

22.00-22.30, NDR:
RETOURE: Der ganz nahe Osten (BRD © 2022)
Stefanie Stappenbeck: OO(-) (lO[-]) [0:00 (sehr kurz)]
(die zwei weiteren Folgen noch nicht gesehen)

ca. 22.00-0.10, kabel eins:
Die drei Musketiere (Les trois mousquetaires / The Three Musketeers; BRD/FRA/GB/USA 2011)
Milla Jovovich: sD [(mind.) ca. 0:08] & sD & Oops [ca. 0:47] & sUPS & sexy (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

22.00-0.10 und 2.00-3.30, Tele 5:
Schrei[,] wenn du kannst (Valentine; USA 2001)
Denise Richards: sD(-) [1:00] & sBI [1:11-1:15]
Jessica Capshaw: sD(-) [(mind.) 0:19 0:21] (& OH- ? [0:52])
Jessica Cauffiel: sexy [bes. 0:25f.]
Katherine Heigl: sD [0:03-0:04]
Marley Shelton: NA [?] (~Silhouette; Bodydouble mögl.) [0:22] & sD [0:58 1:04 1:09-1:10 1:11 (1:16-1:17) 1:18 1:23]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OH (auf Fotobild) [0:31 0:32] bzw. OO (in ~Video) [0:33]

22.25-0.05, VOX:
Men in Black II (USA 2002)
Lara Flynn Boyle: sBH [ca. 0:05 0:34] & sD
Paige Brooks: "sB" (mit sD) [ca. 0:01]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

22.40-0.30, arte:
Camille - verliebt nochmal! (Camille redouble; FRA 2012)
Judith Chemla: PU [0:36] & sexy od. (seitl.) sPO- [0:37] (auch gemäß Bildern)
Noémie Lvovsky: sD [0:58]
(ungeprüfte Fremddaten)

22.45-23.35, ARD-alpha:
Babylon Berlin - Nach dem Roman »Der stumme Tod« von Volker Kutscher [Folge 25 = 9. Folge der 3. Staffel] (BRD © 2020)
Meret Becker: sNIP [(0:14-)0:15]

23.00-0.45 und 2.25-3.45, RTL ZWEI:
Bad Santa 2 (USA 2016)
Selah Victor: sD(-) (od. OH[-]) (li.) [ca. 0:01] (gemäß Bildern; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

23.15-0.45, zdf_neo:
WILSBERG: Oh Du Tödliche (BRD © 2009)
Mandala Tayde: sBH (mit sD) [0:11]
Tatjana Clasing: sD [(0:03 0:10 0:12) (0:32-)0:33 0:34]

23.40-0.40, mdr:
UnİCATO - Das Kurzfilmmagazin (BRD 2022)
_darin u.a._
Ein kleiner Augenblick des Glücks (BRD © 2013)
Katharina Klar: sNIP- & (sehr kurz) OO- (rO-) [0:11] & OO [0:12]

23.41-1.40, ORF 1:
Was das Herz begehrt (Something's Gotta Give; USA 2003)
Amanda Peet: sCT- (bzw. sexy) [0:04(-0:05)] & sBI [0:06-0:08] & (mind.) sD- {kein gutes sCT}
Diane Keaton (50+): sBH- & (kurz) PU [0:30] & sBH [0:58(-)0:59] & OH- [1:01] & OH [1:26 (recht kurz)]

23.57-1.26 (auch Donnerstag, 1.24-2.54), ORF 2:
Schneemann sucht Schneefrau (BRD/ÖST © 2002)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Katja Weitzenböck: sBH [0:45] & sNIP- [(0:50?) 0:51 0:53]

0.00-0.25 ?, Comedy Central:
Pastewka: Der Piepser (BRD © 2011)
Claudia Rieschel (60+): sD (li.; recht kurz) (bzw. sD[-]) [0:18(-0:19)] & sD(-) od. sD [0:21]
Sonsee Neu: sD(-) [0:01]
(in der Programmübersicht des Senders fehlen mal wieder etliche Stunden ...)

0.10-1.45 (auch Donnerstag, 1.30-2.55), Tele 5:
Diary of the Dead ([George A. Romero's] Diary of the Dead = The Death of Death; USA/CAN 2007)
Amy (Ciupak) Lalonde: OO [ca. 0:07 (kurz)] & sD(-) (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

0.15-1.15 und 4.20-5.20, SRF 1:
Outlander {oder (laut SRF): Outlander - Die Highland-Saga}: Ich bin nicht allein (Outlander: [6.8] I Am Not Alone; USA 2022)
Caitríona Balfe: sexy (?)
Sophie Skelton: PO
(jeweils gemäß Bild)

0.30-1.20, arte:
die NEUE ZEIT: NACH DEM KRIEG (BRD © 2019)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Anna Maria Mühe: NA & nPU [0:44]
Valerie Pachner: PO [0:44 ]
(jeweils auf schw.-w. Standbildern)
[... Unbekannte]: OO bzw. PO bzw. PU [0:44] (zumeist auf schw.-w. Standbildern)
[zwei (mir) Unbekannte (darunter Jana Bange ?)]: OO [0:26] & PU & PO [0:27-0:28]

0.30-2.50 und 2.50-5.00, ATV II:
Captain Alatriste - Blutiger Schwur (Alatriste; ESP 2006)
Elena Anaya: OO(+) [1:28-1:29]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen, aber von Bildern her ist nichts Weiteres bekannt)

0.45-0.55, mdr:
Hot Dog (BRD © 2019)
Lena Klenke: sPO- [0:01/0:02] & (vlt.) sBH(-) [0:02/0:03] & sexy (?) [0:04 0:05/0:06]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: NA+ (in Film) [0:02] bzw. OO bzw. PU (auf Fotos) [0:05]

1.05-2.35, BR:
A Gschicht über d_'_Lieb (BRD © 2018)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Svenja Jung: PO & (recht kurz im Spiegel) OO(-) [0:12]

1.15-1.25, mdr:
Kleptomami (BRD © 2017)
Rosalie Thomass: "sB" (re. mit sD) [0:04] (& sexy ? [0:06])
[unbekannt (Rosalie Thomass’ Bodydouble)]: OO [0:04]
[zwei Unbekannte]: OO [0:04]

1.20-2.50, Das Erste:
Die Flucht, Teil 1 (BRD(/ÖST/ITA/LIT) © 2007)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Maria Furtwängler: OH(-) (od. OO- (lO-) ?) [0:33]

3.09-3.51, ORF 1:
Lethal Weapon: Stille kracht (Lethal Weapon: [2.10] Wreck the Halls; USA 2017)
(mind.)
Chelsea Tavares: "sB" (mit sD[-]) [ca. 0:16] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

3.45-5.10, RTL ZWEI:
Stolz und Vorurteil & {oder: und} Zombies (Pride and Prejudice and Zombies; USA/GB 2016)
Bella Heathcote: sexy (?)
Jess(ica) Radomska {laut IMDb}: sD
Lily James: sD [(u.a.) ca. 0:18]
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und/oder Bild(ern); Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)


----------



## Anonymos (21 Dez. 2022)

Donnerstag(/Freitag), 22.(/23.) Dezember 2022:

6.20-7.00 und 5.30-6.15, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Dannileaks (BRD © 2014)
Annette Frier: sD [(0:33) 0:34 0:35 (0:36 0:38) 0:39(kurz)] & (mind.) sD-

8.50-9.40, mdr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Ich will dich nicht verlieren (BRD © 2003)
Arzu Bazman: (mind.) sD- [0:36/0:37]
Gunda Ebert: OH- [0:10(-0:11)]

9.00-9.45, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Übers Ziel hinaus (BRD © 2007)
Arzu Bazman: sD [0:18 (recht kurz)]
Susanne Jansen: sD [(0:04) 0:05-0:06]

10.00-11.30, zdf_neo
Rübezahls Schatz (BRD/CZE 2017)
Henriette Confurius: sD (gemäß Bildern)

12.30-13.58, mdr:
Ein Sack voll Geld (BRD © 2002)
Saskia Valencia: sexy bzw. sD(-) [1:09/1:10]

13.35-15.20, arte:
Die Herzogin (The Duchess / La duchessa; GB/FRA/ITA 2008)
Hayley Atwell: sD [0:27-0:28 0:29 0:30] & sD(-) od. sD (re.) [0:32 0:33(kurz)] & sD [0:34 (0:35) 0:36 0:37 0:38 1:08(kurz) 1:09] & (mind.) sD-
Keira Knightley: sD(-) [0:06] & sD [0:07] & sNIP (li.) & OH- [0:10] & OO [0:11] & sD(-) od. sD [0:34 1:03] & sNIP od. sCT- (re.) [1:10/1:11] & (mind.) sD-
Sarah Wyatt (?): PO [0:17]
[unbekannt (?)]: sD [0:27]

ca. 13.50-14.15 (auch Freitag, ca. 6.15-6.40), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Die Menschenflüsterin (TWO and a half MEN: [10.7] Avoid the Chinese Mustard; USA 2012)
Miley Cyrus: sexy [0:00 (recht kurz)] (innerh. Rückbl.) & sD(-) [0:11] & sD [0:15 0:16-0:17] & (mind.) sD- [0:19]

ca. 14.15-14.45 (auch Freitag, ca. 6.40-7.05), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Arm, aber schön (TWO and a half MEN: [10.8] Something My Gynecologist Said; USA 2012)
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sD(-) (bzw. sD ?) [0:00-0:01]

14.20-15.10, WDR:
Morden im Norden: Selbstlos (BRD © 2019)
Julia Schäfle: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:39 (sehr kurz)]
Lilly Joan Gutzeit: sBH (als Leiche) [(0:04-)0:05 0:06 0:07]
Nadja Bobyleva: sexy [0:31 (recht kurz)]

14.20-15.15, SRF 1:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Täuschungsmanöver (BRD © 2013)
Alexandra Sagurna ? ("Marina"): sBH [0:01 (0:02)]
Kathrin Kühnel: sD(-) od. sD [0:01] & (mind.) sD- [0:02 0:04 0:08] (& vlt. OH- [0:17]) & sD [0:29-0:30] & sD(-) (re.) [0:32 (recht kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBH {weiß} (mit sD) bzw. OH bzw. sexy (Slip) bzw. sBH {rot} [0:02]

14.30-16.00, rbb:
Weihnachten für Einsteiger (BRD © 2014)
Anna Fischer: (mind.) sD- [0:04 (sehr kurz)] & sD(-) (li.) [0:50]
Sonja Gerhardt: sexy (Sport-BH) [(0:58 [kurz]) 0:59 1:00]

15.10-16.00, WDR:
Morden im Norden: Vergiss mein nicht (BRD © 2019)
Isabel Thierauch: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [0:00-0:01 0:34-0:35]

15.25-16.15 (auch Freitag, 9.50-10.40), one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Engel hinter den Kulissen (Charlie's Angels: [2.10] Angels in the Wings; USA © 1977)
Cheryl Ladd: sBI [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)] & sexy (?) [0:29-0:30]
Jaclyn Smith: sD(-) (& (sehr kurz) sUPS- ?) [0:39]
Shani Wallis: sexy [0:32 0:34]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) bzw. sD [0:11 0:12 0:24]

ca. 16.25-17.20, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Feuer (Charmed: [4.12] Lost and Bound; USA 2002)
Alyssa Milano: OH(-) [0:29 0:30]

16.30-17.20 (auch Freitag, 14.45-15.35), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Verliebt, Verlobt, Verwirrt {so} (Charmed: [8.16] Engaged and Confused; USA 2006)
Kaley Cuoco: sD(-) [0:13 0:14] & sNIP [0:15] & sD [0:36/0:37]
Marnette Patterson: sexy (?) [0:00-0:01] & (mind.) sD-

ca. 17.20-18.15, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Das Schwarze Nichts (Charmed: [4.13] Charmed and Dangerous; USA 2002)
Alyssa Milano: (mind.) sD- [0:42]
Rose McGowan: sD [(0:07 0:37) (0:38/)0:39 (0:40)]

ca. 18.15-19.15, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Die Frage Aller {so} Fragen (Charmed: [4.14] The Three Faces of Phoebe; USA 2002)
Alyssa Milano: sD(-) [0:22 (0:24 [kurz]) 0:31-0:32] & sNIP- [0:33]
Rose McGowan: sNIP- [(mind.) 0:13]

18.20-18.50 (auch Freitag, 15.00-15.25), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Weg mit dem Ding (Married with Children: [8.12] A Little Off the Top; USA 1993)
Katey Sagal: sD(-) [(0:03) 0:04]
[unbekannt]: sBI (auf Zschr.-Cover) [0:16]

18.25-19.20, ATV II:
Ghost Whisperer: Exzessive Kräfte (Ghost Whisperer: [5.10] Excessive Forces; USA 2009)
Jennifer Love Hewitt: sD [(0:02) 0:08 0:09]

20.15-21.45, arte:
Unterm Birnbaum - frei nach der gleichnamigen Novelle von Theodor Fontane (BRD © 2019)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Julia Koschitz: sNIP [0:02 0:04] & sD(-) [0:15/0:16 0:17 0:18] & sD [0:19] & OO-- (rO--) [0:20 (recht kurz)]

20.15-22.10 und 1.35-3.05, RTL ZWEI:
Schöne Bescherung {wenn wie vox-Version; oder (wie bei SAT.1-Version): National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation} [= Hilfe, es weihnachtet sehr {laut IMDb}] (National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation = Christmas Vacation (= National Lampoon's Winter Holiday {GB}); USA 1989)
Beverly D'Angelo: sNIP- [?] (re.) [(0:10?-)0:11] & sBA(-) [0:50]
Julia Louis-Dreyfus: sBH(-) (zumind. li. Hälfte) [0:37 (recht kurz)] & (sBH- mit) sD [0:38]
Juliette Lewis: sBI [0:50 0:51]
Nicolette Scorsese: sD [0:14(-0:15)] & sexy [0:16] & sBA & (recht kurz) OH (re.) [0:51] (& OH- ? [0:52])

20.15-21.45 und 1.00-2.25, rbb:
Bandidas (FRA/MEX/USA 2006)
Penélope Cruz: sD [mehrf.] & sWS (mind. sCT-)
Salma Hayek: sD [mehrf.]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und z.T. Szenenbeschreibungen)

20.15-21.45, 3sat:
_Tief durchatmen,_ die Familie kommt (BRD © 2015)
Andrea Sawatzki: sD [(0:07) 0:31]
Eva Löbau: sD [1:08]

20.15-22.05, ZDF:
Jumanji: The Next Level {oder: Jumanji 2: The Next Level} (Jumanji: The Next Level; USA 2019)
Karen Gillan: sexy [mehrf.] (gemäß Bildern)

20.15-22.30 (auch Freitag, 22.20-0.35), PULS 4:
Der Prinz aus Zamunda (Coming to America; USA 1988)
Allison Dean: sexy [(0:51) 1:16 1:17/1:18]
Bianca McEachin {laut Mr. Skin}: sBI (& sPO) [0:35-0:37]
Feather & Garcelle Beauvais & Stephanie Simon (jew. "Rose Bearer"): sexy [0:03 (0:04) 0:05 0:06 0:07 0:08] bzw. {nur zwei} sD(-) [0:08]
Felicia Taylor: OO [0:04]
(wahrsch.) Lisa Gumora: sD [0:34]
Michele Watley [= Midori]: PO [0:04]
Sheila Johnson: sD [0:06 0:07-0:08 0:09 (0:10)] & sexy [(0:12) 0:15 0:16 (0:17) 0:21] & sD [1:45]
Vanessa Bell [Calloway]: sD [0:15 0:16 (0:18)]
Victoria Dillard: OO [0:04]
[mehrere Unbekannte (darunter Cynthia Finkley u./od. Mindora Mimms ?)]: sBI [0:35-0:37]
[zahlreiche Tänzerinnen (Aurorah Allain, Debra Johnson, Dionne Rockhold, Donna M. Perkins, Eyan Williams, Gigi Hunter, Gina Consuela Rose, Karen Renee Owens, Leah Aldridge, Monique Mannen, Paula Brown, Robbin Tasha-Ford ?, Sharon Ferrol-Young, Sharon Renee Owens, Stephanie Clark, Tanya Lynne Lee u./od. Victoria Dillard)]: sexy (bzw. sPO) [0:13-0:15]

21.00-22.50, TV5 MONDE EUROPE:
Tous les matins du monde (FRA 1991)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Anne Brochet: PO & PU [ca. 0:46] & OO (lO) [0:56/0:57] & (mind.) OO- (lO-) [1:06] & OO (rO) [1:08 1:09] & nPU [1:20] & PO- [1:21]
Carole Richert: sD [bes. 0:28]

22.10-23.40 und 1.40-3.10, zdf_neo:
Bad Santa (USA/BRD 2003)
Briana Norton: sexy [0:33]
Lauren Graham: OH- (Bodydouble mögl.) [0:47] & sBH (z.T. mit sD [li.]) [1:09-1:10 1:11] & sexy [1:30 (recht kurz)]
Lisa Ross: "sB" [0:14]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: (sBI von hint. &) sPO(-) bzw. sBI & sPO- [0:11] bzw. sD (im Fernsehen) [1:08 (recht kurz)]
[einige Unbekannte]: (sBI von hint. &) sPO- [0:11]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:09-0:11]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sPO & OO [0:14]
[(mind.) zwei Unbekannte]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) (im Fernsehen) [1:08 (recht kurz)]

ca. 22.25-0.35 und 2.20-3.55, sixx:
Die Familie Stone - Verloben verboten! (The Family Stone; USA 2005)
Diane Keaton: OH(-?) [1:03]
Sarah Jessica Parker: sBH (re. Hälfte) [0:55 (1:20)]

22.25-23.55, 3sat:
Alle Nadeln an der Tanne (BRD © 2020)
Anna Loos: (mind.) sD- [0:46 (recht kurz)]
Mariam Hage: (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:22]

22.27-23.57, ORF 2:
MORD in bester GESELLSCHAFT: In Teufels Küche (BRD(/ÖST) © 2013)
Aglaia Szyszkowitz: sNIP [?] (re.) [0:43 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sBH- (li. Hälfte) mit sD [1:13]

22.30-0.45, PULS 4:
Die Glücksritter (Trading Places; USA 1983)
Barra Kahn {laut Mr. Skin}: OO [0:41]
Jamie Lee Curtis: sCT(-) [0:56 0:57] & OO [0:58 1:07] & sD(-) [1:19 (kurz)] & sD [1:27 1:30] & sBI [1:47]
Kristin Holby: sBH [0:21 (0:22)]
[(mir) (jew.) unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:38] bzw. sNIP- [0:39] bzw. sD [0:40 0:42] bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. ~sBI [1:47]
[zwei Unbekannte]: OO [0:41]
(sofern dieselbe Filmversion wie in den letzten Jahren bei kabel eins - es existieren aber auch noch andere (längere und kürzere) Versionen dieses Films)

22.45-23.35, αlpha:
Babylon Berlin - Nach dem Roman »Der stumme Tod« von Volker Kutscher [Folge 27 = 11. Folge der 3. Staffel] (BRD © 2020)
Anne Müller: OO(-) (lO[-]) od. Oops & (mind.) sCT- [0:43 (jew. recht kurz)]

22.45-1.00, ATV II:
Frühstück bei Tiffany (Breakfast at Tiffany’s; USA 1961)
Miss Beverly Hills [= Beverly Powers]: sBH (& OH- ?) (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen [und Bild])

ca. 22.50-0.50, kabel eins:
Sleepy Hollow {oder: Sleepy Hollow - Köpfe werden rollen} (Sleepy Hollow; USA/BRD 1999)
Christina Ricci: sD
Lisa Marie [= Lisa Marie Smith]: sD
Miranda Richardson: sD
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und z.T. Szenenbeschreibung[en])

23.55-1.35 und 4.25-5.55, RTL ZWEI:
Hilfe, die Amis kommen (National Lampoon's European Vacation; USA 1985)
Beverly D'Angelo: OH(-) [0:09 (kurz)] & OH [0:10 (kurz)] & sD(-) [1:09] & OH(-) (auf Plakat) [1:12/1:13]
Claudia Neidig: OO [0:57] & OO- & sUPS [1:00]
[einige Unbekannte]: sPO- od. sexy [0:45]
[sechs Unbekannte]: OO [0:45/0:46]

23.55-1.45, mdr:
Die Gärtnerin von Versailles (A Little Chaos; GB 2014)
Kate Winslet: OH+ (OO- (lO-) od. Oops ?)
Kirsty Oswald: OO [ca. 1:25]
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

0.45-2.20, PULS 4:
Auf der Suche nach dem goldenen Kind (The Golden Child; USA 1986)
Charlotte Lewis: sWS (sCT) [0:29] & sD [0:41 0:42] & sexy (wahrsch. teilw. Stuntdouble) [(1:10 1:11 1:12) 1:13 (1:14)]
(wahrsch.) Shakti [= Shakti Chen]: OO [1:14 (sehr kurz)]

1.05-1.50, ZDF:
Blutige Anfänger: Monsterjagd (BRD © 2022)
Luise Emilie Tschersich: sBH (mit sD) [0:05]
Nicola-Rabea Langrzik: (mind.) sD- [0:38-0:39]

2.20-4.00, PULS 4:
Barbershop: The Next Cut (USA 2016)
Nicki Minaj: sBH (mit sD) [ca. 0:44] & ... (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

3.10-4.55, zdf_neo:
CE QUI NOUS LIE - _Der Wein und der Wind_ (Ce qui nous lie; FRA(/ESP) © 2016)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Maria [eigtl. María] Valverde: OO(-) (rO[-]) [1:21 (2x kurz)]


----------



## Anonymos (22 Dez. 2022)

Freitag(/Samstag), 23.(/24.) Dezember 2022:

6.15-6.55, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Im Namen des Herren (BRD 2014)
Annette Frier: (OH ? [0:00] &) sD [0:04]
Julia Jäger: sD [0:03 (recht kurz)]

ca. 11.30-12.00, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Therapie ([scrubs]: [[5.10]] Her Story II; USA © 2006)
Mandy Moore: sD(-) od. sD [0:06 (0:07 [kurz])]
Judy Reyes: (mind.) sD- [0:07]
[fünf Unbekannte]: (mind.) OH- [0:12]

12.50-13.40, hr:
Heiter bis tödlich: Alles Klara: Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod (BRD © 2012)
Britta Horn: (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:22 (recht kurz)]
Claudia Lenzi: sD [0:01 0:02] & (mind.) sD- [0:04 0:25 0:27 0:28]

ca. 12.55-13.20, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Leidensgenosse ([scrubs]: [[5.13]] My Five Stages; USA © 2006)
Sarah Chalke: sD [0:09]

ca. 13.20-13.50, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Walkie Talkie ([scrubs]: [[5.14]] My Own Personal Hell; USA © 2006)
Judy Reyes: sD [(0:02) 0:08 (0:09 [kurz]) 0:10 (0:20 = Absp.)]
Sarah Chalke: sD(-) od. OH(-) [0:00]

13.40-14.30, hr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_ - DIE KRANKENSCHWESTERN: Verbotene Küsse (BRD © 2018)
Leslie-Vanessa Lill: sBA- (im Wasser) [0:28-0:29]
[unbekannt]: (mind.) sPO- (auf Handybild) [0:07 0:10]

ca. 13.50-14.15, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Die Paparazzi-Falle (TWO and a half MEN: [10.9] I Scream When I Pee; USA 2012)
April Bowlby: sBI (auf Foto) [0:03] & sD (re.) [0:04-0:05]

14.30-16.00, rbb:
Alle unter eine Tanne (BRD © 2014)
Stephanie Krogmann: OO (in Film) [1:27 (= Absp.)]
(nur Filmanfang und -ende gesehen)

15.25-16.15, one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Magisches Feuer (Charlie's Angels: [2.11] Magic Fire; USA 1977)
Cheryl Ladd: sBI [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)] & sexy [0:21-0:24 0:25/0:26]
Victoria Carroll: sD [(0:36 0:37) 0:38 0:39-0:40] (& sexy ?)

15.35-16.30, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Ein Hoher {so} Preis (Charmed: [8.17] Generation Hex; USA 2006)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [0:17 0:31]
Kaley Cuoco: sD [0:36]

16.30-17.20, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Identitätskrise (Charmed: [8.18] The Torn Identity; USA 2006)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [0:09/0:10 0:21 0:23]
Rose McGowan: (mind.) sD- [0:39]

16.45-17.25, zdf_neo:
Die Schwarzwaldklinik: Ein Mädchen in Angst (BRD/ÖST © 1988)
Verena Peter: sNIP (re.) [0:28]

18.15-18.45 (auch Samstag, 18.05-18.30), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Entweihnacht (TWO and a half MEN: [4.11] Walnuts and Demerol; USA 2006)
April Bowlby: sD [0:06 (0:07) 0:08(-0:09) (0:14)]
Jessica Collins: sD [0:07 0:08 (0:10) 0:11]
Marin Hinkle: sD(-) [(0:03) 0:05 (0:09)]

18.25-18.55, NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Die Couch brennt... (Married with Children: [8.14] Sofa So Good; USA 1994)
Christina Applegate: sexy [0:04]

18.55-19.15, NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Peg als Poster (Married with Children: [8.15] Honey, I Blew Up Myself; USA 1994)
Katey Sagal: sD (auf Fotobild bzw. Plakat) [0:08 (0:10) 0:11-0:12 0:13 0:14 0:15 0:16 (0:17)]

20.15-21.10, RTL UP:
Der Lehrer: Paula mehr Popo (BRD o.J. [2016 od. 2017])
Jessica Ginkel: (mind.) sD- [0:32] & sexy [0:36-0:37]

(Entgegen schlechten TV-Tipps Suzee Pai nicht OO im Film "Rambo" (RTL ZWEI): Ihre Nacktszene ist laut IMDb nur "on the Special Edition DVD in the deleted scenes menu" zu sehen, ähnlich Mr. Skin: "the only skin [...] is in the special features" [daher keine Zeitangabe].)

20.15-22.05, ATV:
Pitch Perfect 3 (USA 2017)
(mind.)
Hannah Fairlight: sBI [ca. 0:55]
Ruby Rose: sBI [ca. 0:55]
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen und z.T. Bild; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

20.20-22.50, Tele 5:
Sharknado {wenn wie kabel-eins-Version; oder (laut IMDb): Sharknado - Genug gesagt!} (Sharknado; USA 2013)
Cassie Scerbo [= Cassandra (Lynn) Scerbo]: sBI (mit sD) (& sPO-) [0:07-0:08] & sBI (z.T. mit sD) [(0:11) 0:12 0:13] & sexy (Bik.-Obertl. unter Netzartigem) [0:15 0:17 0:18 0:19]
Sumiko Braun: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:05 (0:06)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sPO(-) [0:06] bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:18]
[mehrere bzw. einige Unbekannte]: sBI [0:05 0:08 (0:10) 0:11 (0:12) 0:13]

21.00-21.30, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Anixe auf Reisen: Anixe auf Reisen in Orlando (BRD o.J.)
Jasmin Tabatabai: sBI [0:11 0:19]

21.10-22.00, RTL UP:
Der Lehrer: Wenn’s hilft, kann ich dir gerne eine scheuern!? (BRD o.J. [2016 od. 2017])
Cosima Henman: sexy [(0:19) 0:30 (0:31)]
Mascha von Kreisler: sexy [0:37]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sexy [0:03 0:04]

21.50-23.20 (auch Samstag, 12.40-14.10), ORF III:
O Palmenbaum (ÖST/BRD © 2000)
(mind.)
Martina Gedeck: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:38-0:39 0:42(/0:43)] & sNIP (re.) [0:53] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) od. sBH (teilw. mit viel sD) [0:54-0:55] & "sB" od. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) (mit sD) [1:01-1:02] & sexy [1:02-1:03] & sBA [1:05-1:06] & sexy (Bik.-Obertl. od. BH unter sCT) [1:13 1:14 1:15 1:16]
Mona Seefried: OO(-) & PO & {andere Szene} sD [0:54] & sD (re.) [1:06] & sexy (?) [1:24]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI [(mind.) 0:39 0:40 0:41(Bik.-Obertl.) 0:58 0:59 1:00 1:01 1:06(Bik.-Obertl.)]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [1:05]
(oder teilw. eine Minute später, wenn die 3sat-Version (mit etwas längerem Filmanfang als im BR und WDR) die ORF-Version ist)

21.58-23.23 und 3.16-4.37, ORF 1:
The Big Wedding {oder (laut IMDb): Big Wedding} (The Big Wedding; USA 2013)
(mind.)
Ana Ayora: PO & PU [ca. 0:32] & sBH [ca. 0:56]
Susan Sarandon (60+): sD(-?) [ca. 0:22] & sexy
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

22.25-1.45, SRF 1:
David Lean's Film of Doctor Zhivago {oder: Doktor Schiwago} ([David Lean's Film of] Doctor Zhivago / Il dottore Zivago; USA/GB/ITA © 1965)
Siobhan McKenna: NA [0:46]
(sehr langen Film sonst kaum gesehen)

ca. 23.05-1.30, PRO 7:
Iron Man 2 (USA 2010)
{aus nicht ganz vollständiger Sichtung:}
Scarlett Johansson: sBH (li. Hälfte; auf Foto) [0:24] & (mind.) sD- [1:16] & sBH [1:36]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD [0:09 0:52]
[ein(ig)e Unbekannte]: sBI (überw. nur Bik.-Obertl.) (od. "sB") [0:51 0:53 0:54]
[etliche Unbekannte (?)]: "sB" [0:05-0:07]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI [0:56]

23.20-1.15, one:
Fatal Attraction - Eine verhängnisvolle Affäre (Fatal Attraction; USA 1987)
Anne Archer: sexy (Slip) ? bzw. sNIP [0:01/0:02] & sNIP & sexy (Slip) [0:03] & sD(-) [0:07] & sNIP- (re.) [0:08] & sBH [0:49] & sexy [0:50] & sUPS [1:48]
Glenn Close: OO (lO) [0:16] & PO & nPU [0:17 (recht kurz)] & OO(-) (rO[-]) & sPO- [0:19 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) [0:20] & Oops od. OO- (rO-) [0:24] & OO(+) [0:31-0:32 (0:32:5X kurz (n )PU- ?)] & sNIP [(mind.) 0:53 0:54 1:05] & sCT- od. sNIP [1:39 1:40] (& sUPS ?)

23.35-1.10, VOX:
Men in Black II (USA 2002)
Lara Flynn Boyle: sBH [ca. 0:05 0:34] & sD
Paige Brooks: "sB" (mit sD) [ca. 0:01]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

23.36-1.07, ORF 1:
Meine Frau[,] unsere Kinder und ich (Little Fockers (= Meet the Parents: Little Fockers); USA © 2010)
Barbra Streisand: sD [1:13]
Jessica Alba: sexy [?] (auf Foto) [0:53] & sBH [1:09 1:10] & (sBH &) sPO- [1:11/1:12] & sBH [1:12]
Olga Fonda: sBI (mit sD) [0:12/0:13]
Teri Polo: sNIP [0:21? 0:23(kurz)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:09 (0:10)]
[drei bzw. mehrere Unbekannte]: "sB" [1:11 1:14]

23.40-0.15, RTL UP:
_Die Camper_: Winterzauber (BRD o.J. [2005 od. 2006])
Dana Golombek: sD(-) [0:10] & sD (re.) [0:11(-)0:12] & sD(-) [0:17 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [0:18(kurz) 0:22]

23.55-1.35 und 3.25-5.08, Das Erste:
KÄSTNER UND DER KLEINE DIENSTAG - nach einer wahren Begebenheit (BRD/ÖST © 2016)
Verena Altenberger: OH- (ob. RÜ; recht kurz) & sNIP (od. sCT- ?) [0:07]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO (lO) [0:00] bzw. sCT(-) (re.) [0:01 (recht kurz)]

ca. 0.05-1.50 (auch Samstag, ca. 12.25-14.10), kabel eins:
Big Daddy (USA 1999)
Kristy Swanson: sBH (mit sD) [0:01/0:02] & sD(-) [0:28 (recht kurz)]
Leslie Mann: sD [0:09 (recht kurz)] & sNIP [0:50]

0.10-1.40, mdr:
Auf einmal war es Liebe (BRD © 2019)
Kim Riedle: OH- [0:34 (recht kurz)]

1.10-1.55, hr:
Morden im Norden: Ein dunkles Geheimnis (BRD © 2016)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Anja Herden: sNIP (li.) [0:01]
Susan Hoecke: sD(-) (li.) [0:14 (kurz)]

1.15-1.45, one:
Arde Madrid, Capítulo 1 (ESP © 2018)
Debi Mazar (50+): OO (lO) [0:09] & sD [0:25 0:26 0:27 0:28 0:29-0:30]
Inma Cuesta: sBH [0:07]
(bei keiner Folge dieser Serie ist ein Folgentitel zu sehen)

1.20-1.40, RTL UP:
Das Amt: Der Schlüssel zum Glück (BRD o.J. [1999 od. 2000])
Petra Csecsei: sBH [0:20 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: OO (auf "Beate Uhse"-Katalog) [0:22 (= Absp.; recht kurz)]

ca. 1.30-3.40, PRO 7:
Why Him? (USA 2016)
Megan Mullally: sexy ([zumind. etw.] Unterhose) [ca. 0:57]
Zoey Deutch: (mind.) sD- & sexy (?)
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

1.40-3.23, Das Erste:
DIE KINDER DER VILLA EMMA - Nach einer wahren Geschichte (BRD/ÖST © 2016)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Muriel Wimmer: OO [1:24]

1.45-2.20, one:
Arde Madrid, Capítulo 2 (ESP © 2018)
Anna Castillo: sexy [0:00]
Debi Mazar (50+): sD [0:05 (0:06) 0:08 0:09 (0:11)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sBH [0:23 (0:27)]

2.45-3.15, one:
Arde Madrid, Capítulo 4 (ESP © 2018)
Inma Cuesta: sD(-) [0:00] (& sexy ? [0:21])

3.45-4.20, one:
Arde Madrid, Capítulo 6 (ESP © 2018)
Cristina Alarcón: sBA [0:24 0:25-0:26 0:27]
Elsy Cabral Gomes da Silva: sBA [0:23 0:24 0:27]
Inma Cuesta: sexy [0:11?(kurz) 0:15] & sBH (z.T. mit sD) [0:16-0:17 0:18]
Martina Mera Zajara: sexy [(0:23(kurz) 0:24 0:25) 0:27(kurz)]
Svitlana Pelyshok: sBA (od. sexy) [0:23 (0:24) 0:25/0:26 0:26/0:27]

ca. 3.55-5.20, PRO 7:
Freerunner (USA 2011)
Casey Durkin: OO [ca. 0:40]
Erica Stikeleather: OO
[zwei Unbekannte]: OO
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und z.T. Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

4.45-5.20, one:
Arde Madrid, [Capítulo] 8 (ESP © 2018)
Anna Castillo: sexy (?) [0:06 (sehr kurz)]
Debi Mazar (50+): OO(-) (lO[-]) [0:02 (= Vorsp.; sehr kurz)]
Lucía Muzo: sexy [0:07] & OO [0:08 0:09(recht kurz)]
[(noch) unbekannt]: sD [0:15(recht kurz) 0:19]

5.30-7.30 (auch Samstag, 11.30-13.50), ATV II:
Star Trek: Der Film (Star Trek: The Motion Picture; USA 1979)
Persis Khambatta: (zumind. sugger.) NA [ca. 1:21] (gemäß Bild und ~Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

ca. 5.45-6.05, PRO 7:
the BIG BANG THEORY: Das Lalita-Problem (the BIG BANG THEORY: [1.8] The Grasshopper Experiment; USA 2007)
Kaley Cuoco: sD [0:06 0:07-0:11]

[Fürs morgige (vermutl. aufwändige) Frühprogramm erst irgendwann nach Mitternacht Zeit]


----------



## Anonymos (24 Dez. 2022)

Samstag(/Sonntag), 24.(/25.) Dezember 2022:

6.25-7.05 und 5.45-6.35, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Zwangspension (BRD © 2014)
Annette Frier: (mind.) sD- [0:17]

ca. 6.35-8.40, kabel eins:
Jumpin' Jack Flash (USA 1986)
Whoopi Goldberg: OH (od. zumind. sD+) & sD (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung)

6.35-8.05, PULS 4:
Safari ins Glück (BRD 2008)
Carin C. Tietze: sBA- [0:27-0:30 0:38(-)0:39] & OH- (?) [0:51] & sD(-) [0:55]
Florentine Lahme: sD(-) [0:52] & OH(-) [0:54] & sD(-) [1:02 (kurz)]
Gosia Konieczna: sexy
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI [(mind.) 0:28]

6.55-8.25, one:
Pohlmann und die Zeit der Wünsche (BRD © 2020)
Marlene Morreis: sBH (mit sD) [0:07-0:08]

7.55-10.10, VOX:
WASSER für die ELEFANTEN (Water for Elephants; USA © 2011)
(mind.)
Reese Witherspoon: sNIP [(0:43) 0:44 (0:48) 0:49(kurz) (0:50)] & sexy [0:54 0:55 0:56] & (mind.) sD- [1:34] (& sD(-?) od. OH(-) ? [1:35]) (ihr (so Mr. Skin) "sexy, skimpy spangled outfit" [1:00f. 1:19f. (u.ö.)] mit scheinbar viel nackter Haut besteht bei näherer Betrachtung aus viel hautfarbenem Stoff)
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: "sB" od. sBH & OH- [0:17]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: "sB" [0:16] bzw. OH (auf Schw.-W.-Fotos) [0:43]
[einige (wahrsch. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: sexy [1:23 1:24]

ca. 8.20-9.05 und 2.20-3.05, SAT.1 Gold:
Kommissar Rex: Die Tote von Schönbrunn (BRD/ÖST © 1994)
Ingrid Köstler {laut IMDb}: sD (li.) [0:02] & sexy [0:03] & sD [0:08] (jew. als Leiche)

9.05-10.00, mdr:
Bereitschaft _Dr. Federau_, 1. Folge: _Umschlag_ (DDR 1988)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Uta Schorn: sBI bzw. OO [0:07-0:08] & sexy [0:09]

ca. 9.05-10.00 und 3.05-3.50, SAT.1 Gold:
Kommissar Rex: Amok (BRD/ÖST 1995)
Anne Kasprik: sD(-) [0:30 0:31?] & (mind.) sD- (kein gutes sD)

9.30-11.00, BR & 11.15-12.45, rbb:
Ein Sack voll Geld (BRD © 2002)
Saskia Valencia: sexy bzw. sD(-) [1:09/1:10]

10.30-12.00, mdr:
Die Weihnachts-Klempner (DDR © 1986)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Janina Hartwig: OH (re.) [1:24] & OO- (rO-) [1:25 (recht kurz)] & OH(-) (re.) [1:26]

10.30-11.30, Das Erste:
_Tischlein deck dich_ - nach einem Märchen der _Brüder Grimm_ (BRD © 2008)
Christine Neubauer: sD [0:36 (0:41 0:48) 0:50] & (mind.) sD-

ca. 11.35-12.25, SAT.1 Gold:
Kommissar Rex: Ein mörderischer Sommer (BRD/ÖST © 1995)
Sabine Petzl: sexy [0:17 0:18] & (NA+ (im Wasser) bzw.) PO & (sehr kurz) OO+ [(0:18/)0:19] (& vlt. OH- [0:20]) & (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:20(kurz) 0:23] & sNIP (li.) [0:25 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [ca. 0:27] & PO & PU(-?) (sehr kurz) bzw. OO bzw. PU (recht kurz) & PO [0:33-0:35]
[unbekannt ("Christine Matuschek")]: OO [0:01-0:02 0:03 (als Leiche: ) 0:08]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO- bzw. PO [0:06]

ca. 13.15-14.10, SAT.1 Gold:
Kommissar Rex: Der Duft des Todes (ÖST/BRD © 1995)
Daniela Gaets: OH- [0:01] & OH(-) [0:02] & OH- (ob. RÜ) [0:03]
Gabriela Benesch: OH(+?) [0:13 0:25]

14.10-16.10, ORF III & 17.00-19.00 (auch Sonntag, 22.15-0.15), 3sat:
Das ewige Lied (BRD/ÖST © 1997)
Bernadette Heerwagen: (sWS (sNIP-) ? [0:58] &) sWS (sCT[-]) [1:04 1:05] & PO & OO(-) (rO[-]) [1:06] & (höchstwahrsch. Bodydouble ["Bauchdouble"]) sexy [1:21]

14.10-16.05, arte:
Das Löwenmädchen (Løvekvinnen; NOR/BRD 2016)
Connie Nielsen (50+): PO [ca. 1:24] (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen und Bild; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

14.35-15.30, VOXup
TONIS WELT: ENTSCHEIDUNGE_N_ (BRD o.J. [2021 od. 2022])
Amber Bongard: sexy [0:02 (recht kurz)]
Nora Boeckler: OH(-) (li.) [0:36]

15.35-17.15 (auch Sonntag, 13.55-15.35), one:
KÄSTNER UND DER KLEINE DIENSTAG - nach einer wahren Begebenheit (BRD/ÖST © 2016)
Verena Altenberger: OH- (ob. RÜ; recht kurz) & sNIP (od. sCT- ?) [0:07]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO (lO) [0:00] bzw. sCT(-) (re.) [0:01 (recht kurz)]

ca. 16.05-18.00, SAT.1 & 20.15-22.15 (auch Sonntag, 18.10-20.15), PULS 4:
Die Geister[,] die ich rief (Scrooged; USA 1988)
(mind.)
Carol Kane: sD(-) [1:01] & (mind.) sD-
Karen Allen: OH+ od. NA+ [0:45]
[unbekannt]: OO- [0:26]
[mehrere Unbekannte ("Solid Gold Dancers")]: sPO (& {mind. eine} sD) [0:58] bzw. sexy

16.10-17.45, ORF III:
Krambambuli (ÖST/BRD © 1998)
Christine Neubauer: NA [1:16]

16.40-17.25, zdf_neo:
Die Schwarzwaldklinik: Hochzeit mit Hindernissen (BRD(/ÖST) © 1988)
Barbara Wussow: (sexy od. sD- bzw.) sD(-) [(0:30/)0:31] & (sexy od. sD- bzw.) (mind.) sD- [(0:33/)0:34] & sD(-) (bzw. (mind.) sD-) [0:34(-0:35)]

ca. 16.50-17.45, SAT.1 Gold:
Kommissar Rex: Jagd nach einer Toten (BRD/ÖST © 1996)
[unbekannt ("Karin Sandner")] (angebl. Margrita Fürnsinn): OO [0:02(recht kurz) (0:03)]

17.15-18.50, one:
St. Vincent - Mein himmlischer Nachbar (St. Vincent; USA 2014)
(mind.)
Naomi Watts: sBH & sBI
[(jew.) (noch ?) unbekannt]: sBH bzw. sBI
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und/oder Szenenbeschreibung(en))

17.25-18.20, VOXup:
TONIS WELT: ÜBERFORDERUN_G_ (BRD o.J. [2021 od. 2022])
Amber Bongard: sD(-) (bzw. sD ?) (unter sCT) [0:22 0:34(recht kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI [0:02/0:03 (0:04[recht kurz])] bzw. sD [0:28]

17.40-18.05 und 19.25-19.55, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Hier kommt der Weihnachtsmann (TWO and a half MEN: [12.8] Family, Bublé, Deep-Fried Turkey; USA 2014)
Alex Rose Wiesel: sBI (mit sD) [0:00/0:01]
Ciera Foster: sBI [0:00/0:01]
Gracie Zane: sBI (mit sD) [0:00/0:01]
Kari Klinkenborg: sBI (mit sD) [0:00/0:01]

18.00-19.30, ORF 1:
Blendende Weihnachten [= Blendende Weihnachten - ... mein Nachbar ist nicht der Hellste {DVD-Titel}] (Deck the Halls; USA 2006)
Alia Shawkat: sexy od. sUPS
Kristin Chenoweth: sD
(jeweils gemäß Bild[ern])
Sabrina Aldridge u./od. Kelly Aldridge: sexy od. sUPS ?

18.05-20.15, ATV II:
Die Familie Stone - Verloben verboten! (The Family Stone; USA 2005)
Diane Keaton: OH(-?) [1:03]
Sarah Jessica Parker: sBH(-) (re. Hälfte) [0:55 1:20]

ca. 18.15-20.15 (auch Sonntag, ca. 6.55-8.50), PRO 7:
Office Christmas Party {oder (laut IMDb): Dirty Office Party} (Office Christmas Party; USA(/IND?) 2016)
Abbey Lee: sexy od. sUPS [ca. 0:45]
Erica Page: sBH [ca. 1:03]
Jackie Renee Robinson: sBH (mit sD) [ca. 1:12]
[... (vlt. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: sBH [ca. 1:03] bzw. OO (kurz)
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und z.T. Bild; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

18.20-19.20, VOXup:
TONIS WELT: KRISE_N_ (BRD o.J. [2021 od. 2022])
Karen Böhne (50+): sNIP (re.) [0:27]
Nora Boeckler: sD [0:20(-)0:21]

18.30-19.57 (auch Sonntag, 1.40-3.13), Das Erste
Hubert und Staller: Eine schöne Bescherung (BRD © 2018)
Mona Seefried (60+): sD [0:59 1:00 1:01 1:02 1:16 1:17 1:22]

19.20-20.15, VOXup:
TONIS WELT: CHANCE_N_ (BRD o.J. [2021 od. 2022])
Karen Böhne (50+): sNIP- (re.) [0:43]

19.55-20.15, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Feucht-fröhliche Weihnacht (TWO and a half MEN: [11.10] On Vodka, on Soda, on Blender, on Mixer!; USA 2013)
Aly Michalka: sD(-) [0:02] & sD [0:18]

ca. 20.15-22.45 und 3.20-5.25, kabel eins:
Der Name der Rose (Le nom de la rose / Il nome della rosa; BRD/FRA/ITA © 1986)
{auf FSK16-Version beruhende Zeitangaben:}
Valentina Vargas: OO bzw. PO bzw. PU [0:44-0:47] & OO [1:22 1:23(lO)]

20.15-22.35 (auch Sonntag, 23.50-2.10), one:
Das Geisterhaus - Nach dem Roman von Isabel Allende (The House of the Spirits / Åndernes hus / A Casa dos Espíritos; BRD/DAN/POR(/SWE/USA?) © 1993)
Maria Conchita Alonso: OO & PO [0:20]
Meryl Streep od. (eher) Bodydouble: PO+ [0:34]
Sarita Choudhury: OO [0:18 (sehr kurz)]
Teri Polo: OO(-) (lO[-]) [0:10 (sehr kurz)] & OO od. Fake-"OO" [0:10/0:11] (jew. als Leiche)
Winona Ryder: (etw. entfernt) NA (vlt. Bodydouble) [1:11 (recht kurz)] & OH(-) (re.) (Bodydouble mögl.) [1:48 (recht kurz)] & sUPS [2:00 (recht kurz)]

20.15-21.15, VOXup:
Faking Hitler [Folge 1] (BRD 2021)
Britta Hammelstein: OO (rO)
Jeanette Hain: OO
Sinje Irslinger: OO- (rO-; dunkel) & sPO- & sNIP & sexy (Unterhose)
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung[en])

20.15-21.00, zdf_neo:
Ich heirate eine Familie...: 1 + 1 = 5 [Teil 1] (BRD © 1983)
Angela van Moll: NA+ od. PO- (auf Werbeplakat) [0:14-0:15] & PO (auf Werbeplakat) [0:16] & OO [0:17 0:18] & sexy [0:20 0:21/0:22 0:27(-0:28) 0:28(-)0:29] & PO (auf Werbeplakat) [0:40 0:41 (jew. recht kurz)]

ca. 20.15-22.40 (auch Sonntag, 13.30-15.45), PRO 7:
Iron Man 3 (Iron Man 3 / Gang Tie Xia 3; USA/China 2013)
Aurelia Rose [= Aurelia Riley]: sBI
Gwyneth Paltrow: sexy (Sport-BH) [(u.a.) ca. 1:48] & sD(-)
Johanna Yunda: sBI
Naomi Parshin: sBI
Rebecca Hall: sexy (BH von hint.)
Yvonne Zima: sBI [ca. 1:03]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte (darunter Lauren York ?)]: sBI [ca. 1:03]
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

ca. 20.15-21.10, SAT.1 Gold:
Kommissar Rex: Mord á {(fälschl.) so} la carte (BRD/ÖST © 1996)
Katrin Reisinger: sCT-BH (mit sD[-]) [0:07]

20.15-21.45 und 3.05-4.35, hr:
Alles Verbrecher: Eiskalte Liebe (BRD © 2014)
Anke Sevenich: sD (vermutl. bei hautfarbenem BA [im Whirlpool]) [1:18 1:19 (1:20)]
Petra Kleinert: sD [(0:01/0:02) 0:11 0:12 0:13 0:14]
Petra Zieser: sD (vermutl. bei hautfarbenem BA [im Whirlpool]) [1:18 (1:19)]
Sybille J. Schedwill: sD (vermutl. bei hautfarbenem BA [im Whirlpool]) [1:18 1:19/1:20]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBH [0:52(kurz) 0:53] bzw. sBH (von li. Seite) [1:17 (kurz)]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBH [0:53]

21.00-21.40, zdf_neo:
Ich heirate eine Familie..., Teil 2: 1 + 1 = 5 (BRD © 1983)
Angela van Moll: PO (auf Werbeplakat) [0:00(kurz) 0:01(-)0:02 0:09 0:17] & sBI (auf Foto) [0:35 (kurz)]
Julia Biedermann: sNIP [0:30]
Thekla Carola Wied: sNIP- [0:04 0:05]

ca. 21.10-22.10, SAT.1 Gold:
Kommissar Rex: Tod eines Schülers (BRD/ÖST © 1997)
Nina Franoszek: OO- (lO-) bzw. (mind.) OH- [0:01(-)0:02 (jew. recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [0:05 (sehr kurz)]
[unbekannt]: PO (auf Schw.-W.-Foto) [0:21 (recht kurz)]

21.15-22.10, VOXup:
Faking Hitler [Folge 2] (BRD 2021)
Hanna Plaß: OO+ od. PU & PO
Sinje Irslinger: sNIP & sexy (Unterhose) (& sCT- ?)
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung)

21.45-23.15 und 4.35-6.05, hr:
Engel sucht Flügel (BRD 2001)
Annett Renneberg: OO- (im Spiegel) [0:25 (kurz)] (ungeprüfte Fremddaten)

21.55-0.02 und 3.15-5.20, ORF 1:
Tatsächlich...Liebe {"Liebe" rot} {wenn wie ZDF-Version; oder (wie bei RTL- und VOX-Version): tatsächlich Liebe - love actually} (loveactually {so; "love" rot}; GB/USA/FRA 2003)
Clare Bennett, Katherine Poulton, Sarah Atkinson, Sarah Holland, Tuuli [= Madeleine Tuuli Shipster] od. Vicki Murdoch (jew. "Billy's Video Vixen"): sD [0:59]
Heike Makatsch: sBH (mit sD) [1:10] & (mind.) sD- [1:24]
Joanna Page: sBH & OO (bzw. OH) [0:13(/0:14)] & OO & (seitl.) PO [0:22/0:23] & OO (lO) [1:17 (recht kurz)]
Keira Knightley: sexy (in Video) [0:52]
Laura Linney: sBH & OO [1:07] & sNIP [(1:08) 1:09]
Lucia [eigtl. Lúcia] Moniz: sBH [0:45]
Meredith Ostrom: sUPS [0:59]
Shannon Elizabeth: sNIP [2:02 (recht kurz)]
Sienna Guillory: sexy [0:03 0:04]
[(jew.) (noch ?) unbekannt]: OO bzw. sexy (auf Foto) [1:32]
[unbekannt]: OO- (auf großem (Foto?-)Bild) [0:33-0:34]

21.55-0.05 (auch Sonntag, 13.15-15.25), ATV II:
Staatsanwälte küßt man nicht (Legal Eagles; USA 1986)
Daryl Hannah: sexy (?)
Debra Winger: sWS (sNIP) [ca. 0:56]
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und z.T. Bild; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

22.00-0.35, Tele 5:
Saturday Night Fever {oder: Nur Samstag Nacht} (Saturday Night Fever; USA 1977)
{auf (evtl. leicht abweichender) arte-Version beruhende Zeitangaben:}
Adrienne Framet {laut IMDb}: sUPS (bzw. (mind.) sPO- ?) [1:34 1:35]
Donna Pescow: sD (re.) [1:05] & OH [1:40] & (mind.) sD-
Farrah Fawcett: (sBA ? ([etw. entf.] auf Poster) [0:07] &) (sBA- ? mit) sD(-) (li.) & sNIP (re.) (auf Poster) [0:07 (0:33) 0:34 (1:09)]
Fran Drescher: sNIP- [(mind.) 0:59]
Karen Lynn Gorney: sNIP [(0:30) 0:32 (0:38?) 0:50 0:51 (0:52)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sexy (?) [0:19] & sBI & sPO (fast PO) [0:20] & OO & (kurz) sPO [0:21] & OO [0:56]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sUPS(-?) [0:13] bzw. OH+ od. OO(-?) [0:21 (kurz)] & OH [0:22] bzw. "sB" [0:59-1:01]

22.10-23.15, VOXup:
Faking Hitler [Folge 3] (BRD 2021)
Hanna Plaß: PU
Jeanette Hain: OO(-) (rO[-])
Sinje Irslinger: sNIP & sexy
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung)

22.15-0.15 (auch Sonntag, 14.35-16.25), PULS 4:
King Ralph (USA 1991)
Adele Lakeland: sPO & OH [0:18] {kein OO-}
Camille Coduri: "sB" (mit sD) bzw. OH+ (laut Mr. Skin: OO- od. Oops) [0:18-0:19] & sD [0:30 0:31 0:32-0:33 (1:05 1:06 1:07 1:08)]
[(mind.) zwei Unbekannte]: sPO(-) [0:18]

22.20-0.40, VOX:
Bad Boys - Harte Jungs (Bad Boys; USA 1995)
Maureen Gallagher: sBH
Téa Leoni: sUPS & sexy (& sBH- ?)
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und z.T. Szenenbeschreibungen)

ca. 22.40-1.25 (auch Sonntag, ca. 8.50-11.10), PRO 7:
Transformers (USA 2007)
Megan Fox: sexy [ca. 0:25] & sD
[... Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sD
(gemäß Bildern bzw. Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

23.10-23.50, zdf_neo:
Das Erbe der Guldenburgs[: Die krumme Tour] (BRD © 1989)
Regina Sattler: PU [0:11 (recht kurz)]

23.15-0.10, VOXup:
Faking Hitler [Folge 4] (BRD 2021)
Hanna Plaß: OO+ & PO (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung)

23.20-1.05, ZDF:
WILSBERG: _Alle Jahre wieder_ (BRD © 2017)
Carolina Vera: sexy [(nur) 0:42 (kurz)]

0.02-1.35 (auch Sonntag, 1.50-3.20), ORF 1:
Gambit - Der Masterplan (Gambit; USA 2012)
Cameron Diaz: sBH & sexy (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung)

0.15-2.55, mdr:
Die geliebten Schwestern (BRD/ÖST © 2013)
Anne Schäfer: sD & (jew. kurz) Oops- & sUPS [1:16] & OH(-?) [1:18 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) (li.) & {andere Szene} OO [1:19] & sD(-) (li.) [1:21]
Birgitt Euting (50+ od. 60+): sD [0:04]
Claudia Messner (50+): sD(-) [0:35 (recht kurz)] & sD [0:37(-0:38)] & (mind.) sD-
Hannah Herzsprung: sD [(0:49 0:54/0:55) 1:50] & OH- (nur RÜ) [2:02] & (mind.) sD-
Henriette Confurius: sD(-) [0:10 0:11] & sD [2:05 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD-
[unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:03]

0.15-2.10, PULS 4:
Die Glücksritter (Trading Places; USA 1983)
Barra Kahn {laut Mr. Skin}: OO [0:41]
Jamie Lee Curtis: sCT(-) [0:56 0:57] & OO [0:58 1:07] & sD(-) [1:19 (kurz)] & sD [1:27 1:30] & sBI [1:47]
Kristin Holby: sBH [0:21 (0:22)]
[(mir) (jew.) unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:38] bzw. sNIP- [0:39] bzw. sD [0:40 0:42] bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. ~sBI [1:47]
[zwei Unbekannte]: OO [0:41]
(sofern dieselbe Filmversion wie in den letzten Jahren bei kabel eins - es existieren aber auch noch andere (längere und kürzere) Versionen dieses Films)

1.05-2.35, ZDF:
Bridget Jones- Schokolade zum Frühstück (Bridget Jones's Diary / Le journal de Bridget Jones; GB/USA/IRL/FRA 2001)
Renée Zellweger: sexy (BH unter sCT) [0:12/0:13] & sexy [0:15(Slip) 0:16] & sD(-) bzw. sD [0:21-0:22 0:23-0:24] & sBH (teilw. mit sD) [0:25-0:26] & sD [0:34 0:35 0:36 0:37 0:38 (0:39) 0:40] & sBH & sD(-) [0:44 (jew. kurz)] & sPO unter sCT (Bodydouble ?) [0:49] & sexy (Slip) [1:24 1:25 (1:26)] & (mind.) sD- & (innerh. Absp.) sexy (BH unter sCT) & sD(-) & sPO unter sCT (Bodydouble ?)
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: NA [1:13 (recht kurz)]

1.10-2.00, VOXup:
Faking Hitler [Folge 6] (BRD 2021)
Sinje Irslinger: (mind.) sPO- (re.) (gemäß Bildern)

ca. 1.15-3.20, kabel eins:
Die Piratenbraut (Cutthroat Island / L'île aux pirates / Corsari; USA/FRA/ITA/BRD 1995)
Geena Davis: PO(-) [ca. 0:01 (recht kurz)] & sD [(mind.) ca. 0:34] & sD+ [ca. 1:24] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

2.10-3.45, RTL:
S.W.A.T.: Unter Verdacht (S.W.A.T.: Under Siege; USA 2017)
Adrianne Palicki: sD [ca. (1:06) 1:10]
Monique Ganderton: sBH [ca. 0:16 0:19 0:34] (& ... ? [ca. 1:10 1:14 1:16 1:18 1:20])
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen bei Mr. Skin)

2.35-4.15, ZDF:
Bridget Jones: Am Rande des Wahnsinns (Bridget Jones: The Edge of Reason / Bridget Jones: L'âge de raison; GB/IRL/USA/BRD/FRA 2004)
(mind.)
(Jacinda Barrett: nix)
Gemma Jones: sD(-) [0:48 1:34]
Renée Zellweger: sD [(0:19) 0:21-0:23 0:24 0:25 0:26 (0:28) 0:29 (0:55) 0:59 (1:00-1:02 1:03)] & sexy [1:03] & sD(-) [1:06 1:16] & sexy (BH unter sCT) [1:28] & sD(-) [1:29-1:30] & (mind.) sD-
Ting-Ting Hu: sBH [1:05 1:06]

3.30-4.10, zdf_neo:
Das Erbe der Guldenburgs: DIE WAHRE LIEBE (BRD © 1990)
Iris Berben: sD(-) ? [0:30 (kurz)]
Sabine Postel: sBI [0:32 0:33/0:34]
Susanne Uhlen: sNIP (re.) [0:35]

[Fürs morgige Frühprogramm erst später Zeit]


----------



## Anonymos (25 Dez. 2022)

Sonntag(/Montag), 25.(/26.) Dezember 2022:

6.35-7.15, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Verrat (BRD © 2014)
Annette Frier: (mind.) sD- [0:11] & sD [0:18(recht kurz) (0:25)]

6.50-8.20, NDR:
Oh Tannenbaum (BRD © 2007)
Jacqueline Macaulay: sD(-) [0:59]
Johanna Christine Gehlen: sBH [0:20 0:21]

11.00-12.30, BR:
O Palmenbaum (ÖST/BRD © 2000)
(mind.)
Martina Gedeck: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:38-0:39 0:42(/0:43)] & sNIP [0:53] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) od. sBH (teilw. mit viel sD) [0:54-0:55] & "sB" od. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) (mit sD) [1:01-1:02] & sexy [1:02-1:03] & sBA [1:05-1:06] & sexy (Bik.-Obertl. od. BH unter sCT) [1:13 1:14 1:15 1:16]
Mona Seefried: OO(-) & PO & {andere Szene} sD [0:54] & sD (re.) [1:06] & sexy (?) [1:24]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI [(mind.) 0:39 0:40 0:41(Bik.-Obertl.) 0:58 0:59 1:00 1:01 1:06(Bik.-Obertl.)]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [1:05]

11.05-13.00, VOX:
VERLIEBT in die BRAUT (Made of Honor / Made of Honour; USA/GB 2008)
Beau Garrett: sD(-) [0:08 (kurz)]
Busy Philipps: sBH [1:19] & sD(-) [1:23]
Kathleen Quinlan: sD (re.) [1:12]
Kelly Carlson: sD [0:13 (0:14 0:15) 0:16]
Michelle Monaghan: sD [0:29] & sexy [(0:55/)0:56]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sexy [0:07]

ca. 11.10-13.30, PRO 7:
Iron Man 2 (USA 2010)
{aus nicht ganz vollständiger Sichtung:}
Scarlett Johansson: sBH (li. Hälfte; auf Foto) [0:24] & (mind.) sD- [1:16] & sBH [1:36]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD [0:09 0:52]
[ein(ig)e Unbekannte]: sBI (überw. nur Bik.-Obertl.) (od. "sB") [0:51 0:53 0:54]
[etliche Unbekannte (?)]: "sB" [0:05-0:07]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI [0:56]

11.50-13.15, WDR:
Die Lümmel von der ersten Bank, 1. Trimester: Zur Hölle mit den Paukern (BRD © 1968)
Britt Lindberg: sBI (mit sD) [0:28-0:29]
Hannelore Elsner: sexy [(1:09 [kurz]) 1:13-1:16]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. (s)BA [0:28-0:29]

12.15-13.50 und 1.00-2.35, rbb:
Die Olsen-Bande fährt nach Jütland {wenn wie mdr-Version; oder (wie bei NDR-Version): Olsen-Banden i Jylland - Die Olsenbande fährt nach Jütland} [= Die Olsen-Bande: Goldgräber am Nordseestrand {laut IMDb}] (Olsen-Banden i Jylland; DAN 1971)
Bente Andersen {laut IMDb}: OO [0:33-0:34]
Kirsten Walther: sD [0:18] & sD(-) od. sD (re.) [1:01 (recht kurz)]
Tina Reynold {laut IMDb}: OO [0:33-0:34]
[unbekannt]: OO (auf Zschr.-Foto) [0:33 (recht kurz)]

12.30-14.10, RTL ZWEI:
Hot Shots! [= Hot Shots! - Die Mutter aller Filme {laut IMDb}] (Hot Shots!; USA 1991)
Kristy Swanson: sBH [0:13 0:14]
Valeria Golino: (mind.) sD- bzw. sD(-) [0:28-0:30] & sBH [0:35 (0:36)] & sNIP [0:50] & sBH [0:51 (recht kurz)] & sNIP [0:53] & sD(-) [(1:14) 1:15]
[unbekannt]: sBI (auf Zschr.-Cover) [0:17 0:18]

13.00-14.50 (auch Montag, 10.10-12.00), VOX:
10 Dinge, die ich an dir hasse (10 Things I Hate About You; USA 1999)
Julia Stiles: sexy [(0:24/0:25) 0:38 (0:45/)0:46] & sNIP- (re.) [0:56] & sexy [1:03 1:04 1:07] & sNIP [(1:25?-)1:26 1:27]
Larisa Oleynik: sD(-) od. sD (re.) [1:09] & sexy (?)
[unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:41]

13.50-15.25 und 2.35-4.10, rbb:
Die Olsen-Bande und ihr grosser Coup (Olsen-bandens store kup; DAN 1972)
{aus Teilsichtung (fast nur 1. Filmhälfte):}
Annika Persson: sBI [0:33 0:34] & PO & (mind.) OO- (rO-; kurz) [0:42] & OO- (lO-) od. Oops [0:43 (kurz)]

14.05-15.35, ZDF:
Die Sterntaler des Glücks (BRD © 2021)
Nele Mueller-Stöfen: sNIP [0:22 (recht kurz)]

14.10-15.50, RTL ZWEI:
Hot Shots! Der 2. Versuch (Hot Shots! Part Deux; USA 1993)
Brenda Bakke: OH- [0:29] & OH(-) [0:30] & (mind.) OH- [0:31]
Valeria Golino: sexy [0:51] & sBH- (bzw. sexy) [0:51(-0:52)] & sexy [0:54 0:55 0:58 1:02 1:04 (1:05) 1:06 1:12 1:13 1:14 1:18]
[unbekannt (Brenda Bakkes Stunt-/Bodydouble)]: OH+ od. OO- (dunkel) [0:30]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI [0:41] bzw. sexy od. sBI [1:00]
[mehrere Unbekannte (?)]: sexy [0:11 0:13]

14.45-16.30, ATV:
Girls United (Bring It On; USA 2000)
(mind.)
Brandi Williams: sexy [(vermutl. mind.) 0:21-0:22 0:50-0:52 1:10-1:11 1:18-1:20 1:25]
(wahrsch.) Carla Mackauf: sBH [1:05]
Clare Kramer: sexy [0:00] & sBH [0:04] & sexy (& sUPS) [0:05 0:19/0:20 (jew. Sport-BH) ca.0:30ff. (0:32 sUPS)] & sBI [0:41] & sexy [(u.a.) 0:48ff. 1:21ff.]
Eliza Dushku: sexy [(0:15 0:16) 0:29 ca.0:30ff.] & sBI [0:41/0:42] & sexy [(u.a.) 0:48ff. 1:21ff.] & sUPS
Gabrielle Union: sexy [(u.a.) 0:21-0:22 0:34/0:35 0:50-0:52 0:54 0:55 (1:07/1:08) 1:10-1:11 1:13 1:15 1:18-1:20 1:25 1:28-1:29(= Absp.)] & sUPS (?)
Kirsten Dunst: sexy [0:00] & OH- [0:02] & sBH [0:05] & sexy [0:06-0:08(Sport-BH) 0:17-0:18 (0:20) 0:25 0:26 (0:27 0:28) ca.0:30ff.] & sBI [0:41 0:42] & sexy [(u.a.) 0:43 0:45-0:46 0:46-0:47 0:48ff.] & sUPS (vlt. Double) [1:14] & sexy [1:21ff.] & sUPS
Lindsay Sloane: sexy [(mind.) 0:00]
Marie Wise [= Marie Cole]: sexy (Sport-BH ?) [ca. 0:13]
Nicole Bilderback: sexy [0:00] & sBH [0:04] & sexy [0:05 0:06-0:07 0:19/0:20 (jew. Sport-BH) ca.0:30ff.] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:41] & sexy [(u.a.) 0:48ff. 1:21ff.]
Tsianina Joelson: sexy [0:00] & sBH [0:05] & sexy (Sport-BH ?) [0:19/0:20] & sBI [0:41] & sexy [0:45 0:46]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:14]
[ein(ig)e bzw. mehrere Unbekannte]: sBH [0:05] bzw. sBI [0:41-0:42 1:12] bzw. sUPS bzw. sexy
(mit größerem Aufwand sind sicherlich noch weitere Identifizierungen möglich ...)

15.00-17.20, ServusTV:
Old Shatterhand ((La) Battaglia di Forte Apache / Les cavaliers rouges / Old Šeterhend; BRD/ITA/FRA/JUG 1964)
[unbekannt (Daliah Lavis Bodydouble)]: PU & (kurz) PO [1:20] & NA [(1:21/)1:22]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

15.25-17.40, ATV II:
Frühstück bei Tiffany (Breakfast at Tiffany’s; USA 1961)
Miss Beverly Hills [= Beverly Powers]: sBH (& OH- ?) (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen [und Bild])

15.50-18.00, RTL ZWEI:
Meine Braut, ihr Vater und ich (Meet the Parents; USA 2000)
Nicole DeHuff: sBI [0:56-0:58]
Phyllis George: sBA [0:57 (recht kurz)]
Teri Polo: sBI [0:01] & sD(-) [0:31(2x recht kurz) (0:39/0:40)] & sBI [0:56-0:58]

16.00-17.30, 3sat:
Herzkino.Märchen {so}: Der Froschkönig (BRD © 2018)
Anuschka Tochtermann: sBA [0:52-0:53]

16.10-20.15 und 1.45-4.45, Tele 5:
Spartacus (USA © 1960)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Jean Simmons: OH- [0:16 0:17? 0:18?] & OH (vlt. NA) [ca. 1:46]

16.10-17.46, ORF 1:
Mitten ins Herz - Ein Song für Dich (Music and Lyrics; USA 2007)
Drew Barrymore: sD [0:47-0:49 0:50 0:51 0:52]
Haley Bennett: "sB" (& sPO) [0:08-0:09] & sexy [1:05-1:06 1:07] & sD [1:10 (1:11 1:12)] & sexy & (kurz) sPO- [1:24] & sexy [1:25 1:26]
Kristen Johnston: sD [0:20 (0:21) 0:22-0:23]
Suzi Lorraine: sD [0:02]
[mehrere bzw. einige Unbekannte (darunter vermutl. Carly Lang, Christine Ashley DeJesus, Dana DePalo, Marielys Molina, Monique Lea[-Gall], Nina Lafarga u./od. Sarah Mitchell [jew. "Dancer"])]: sexy u./od. "sB" [0:08-0:09] bzw. sexy [1:20 1:24 (1:29)]

16.45-18.30 (auch Montag, 12.00-13.55), VOX:
6 Tage - 7 Nächte {oder: Sechs Tage - Sieben Nächte} (Six Days Seven Nights = 6 Days 7 Nights; USA 1998)
Anne Heche: sNIP [0:04-0:05 0:06 0:16] & sD(-) [0:30 (kurz)] & sNIP bzw. sWS (sNIP bzw. sCT-) [0:32-0:33 0:34-0:38] & OH(-) [0:38] & sNIP [0:39 0:41] & sexy (Bik.-Obertl. unter sWS) [0:55 0:56 0:57] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:01 (1:02) 1:03 1:08-1:10 1:12-1:15 1:16 (1:17 1:18 1:19 1:21) 1:22] & sNIP [1:24]
Jacqueline Obradors: sD [0:07 (0:08)] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) (od. "sB") [0:15 0:16] & "sB" [0:21 0:23 (0:26)] & sD [0:32 (0:33)] & sBH (& sPO) bzw. OH [1:03-1:04]
[unbekannt]: sD (li.) [0:02]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI (bzw. sBA) [0:13]
(oder (wie bei kabel-eins-Version) infolge gut 20 Sekunden kürzeren Vorspanns bei den Zeitangaben teilw. -1)

17.10-17.35 (auch Montag, 13.50-15.15), one:
Die Zeit, die uns noch bleibt (And When Did You Last See Your Father?; GB/IRL 2007)
(Carey Mulligan: sCT(-) & OO nur in "Deleted Scene" auf DVD)
Elaine Cassidy: NA (od. (seitl.) PO-)
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen)

18.25-20.15, ATV:
Pitch Perfect 3 (USA 2017)
(mind.)
Hannah Fairlight: sBI [ca. 0:55]
Ruby Rose: sBI [ca. 0:55]
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen und z.T. Bild; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

18.30-20.15, VOX:
Bad Moms (USA 2016)
(Gwen Parker: nur Kuss, also nix)
Kathryn Hahn: sexy ? (od. nur Kuss [= nix] ?)
Leah McKendrick: OO (& Fake-"nPU" [Schamhaar-Toupet]) [ca. 0:07]
Mila Kunis: sBH [ca. 0:36]
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

20.05-22.10 und 1.55-3.45, SRF zwei:
LOVE IS ALL YOU NEED (Den skaldede frisør / Love is all you need / Bröllop i Italien; DAN/ITA/FRA/BRD/SWE o.J. [2012 ?]
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Christiane Schaumburg-Müller: sBH mit OO- (rO-) od. Oops (sehr kurz) & "nPU-NA+" (nPU- ?) & PO [0:10]
Trine Dyrholm: PO [0:38] & PU & PO [0:39] & OO [0:40]
[(mind.) zwei Unbekannte]: sBI [0:02]

ca. 20.15-22.25, sixx:
Keinohrhasen (BRD 2007)
Brigitte Zeh: sBH [1:21] (& OH- ? [1:22])
Florentine Lahme: OH [0:54]
Jeanne Tremsal: sBH(-) [0:13]
Nina Proll: sD [0:19-0:20 (0:21-0:22)]
Nora Tschirner: OH(-) (od. NA) [0:12/0:13] & OO [0:56] & OO bzw. (kurz) PU od. OO+ (& (kurz) PO) [1:09/1:10]
[unbekannt]: sexy (auf Fernsehstandbild) [1:06]

20.15-22.40 (auch Montag, 17.50-20.15), VOX:
Pretty Woman (USA 1990)
Julia Roberts: sBH [0:26-0:27] & OH- [(0:28 0:34?) 0:58 1:01(kurz)] & OH(-) (vlt. NA) [1:04-1:05] & OH- bzw. OH [1:15-1:17] & sCT(-) (li.) [1:25] & (OO od. eher) Oops [1:27 (2x kurz)] & (mind.) sD- & sexy
Laura San Giacomo: sexy [(0:36) 0:37 (1:31/1:32)]
(wahrsch.) Shelley Michelle (Julia Roberts' Bodydouble): sPO- & sexy (Slip) & sBH [0:04] (1:01 (und vlt. in weiteren Szenen) könnte auch sie sein)

20.15-0.10, arte:
Cleopatra (USA/GB/CH © 1963)
Elizabeth Taylor: NA+ od. (re.) PO- {nicht PO} [0:27] & sCT(-) [...] & sD [...] & OH (vlt. NA) [1:57]
[unbekannt]: OH
[... Unbekannte]: "sB" bzw. sD bzw. sexy
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und/oder Szenenbeschreibungen; (vlt. auf anderer Filmversion beruhende) Zeitangaben von Claus Kant)

20.15-22.15, RTL UP:
Das weiße Schweigen (BRD o.J. [2021 od. 2022])
{aus Teilsichtung (nur 1. Drittel und Filmende):}
Julia Jentsch: OH(-) [0:21] & OH(-) (li.) (od. NA ?) [0:22 (recht kurz)]

21.45-23.20 (auch Montag, 12.00-13.35), ORF III:
Schneemann sucht Schneefrau (BRD/ÖST © 2002)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Katja Weitzenböck: sBH [0:45] & sNIP- [(0:50?) 0:51 0:53]

22.05-23.50 und 3.50-5.35, one:
Der Trafikant - nach dem Roman von Robert Seethaler (ÖST/BRD(/ITA) © 2018)
Emma Drogunova: (mind.) sD- [0:42] & PU & PO [0:44-0:45] & OH & sPO [0:54-0:55] & NA+ [0:57] & OH & sPO [1:28]
Gerti Drassl: (mind.) sD- [0:11]
Jasmin Barbara Mairhofer: sexy (?) [0:52] & sPO- [0:53] (& sexy ? [1:28])
Regina Fritsch (50+): sBH(-) (mit sD) [0:02]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sCT (re.) & OO- [?] (lO-) bzw. OO+ [0:22] bzw. OO+ [0:23] bzw. PU [0:29] (jew. auf Schw.-W.-Foto)

ca. 22.05-0.10 und 1.40-3.35, SAT.1 Gold:
The Shining {oder: Shining} (The Shining = Stanley Kubrick's 'The Shining'; GB/USA 1980)
{auf (vlt. gekürzter) kabel-eins-Version beruhende Zeitangaben:}
Lia Beldam: PU (& PO) [0:55-0:57]
(danach am besten sofort wegschalten, denn die folgende Nacktszene ist grässlich: Billie Gibson ist uralt und (zumind. hier) hässlich)

ca. 22.25-0.40, sixx:
Zweiohrküken (BRD 2009)
Edita Malovcic: sD [(0:11) 0:24 0:25-0:27]
Nora Tschirner: (Fake-"OO" [0:03] &) sexy [0:13 0:25-0:27]
Pegah Ferydoni: sBH [0:57-0:58]

22.40-1.30, VOX:
Bad Boys II (USA 2003)
{auf FSK18-Version (von PRO 7 und SAT.1) beruhende Zeitangaben:}
(mind.)
Gabrielle Union: sBI (teilw. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [1:08-1:10] & sD [1:47] & Oops (li.) [2:12]
Jessica Karr: OO [1:37 1:39 1:40]
Theresa Randle: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [(0:15 0:16) 0:17-0:19 0:20]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD [0:22] bzw. (sBH- ? mit) sD (in Video) [0:52] bzw. sPO [1:08] bzw. sBI [2:01 2:02 (jew. kurz)]
[(jew.) einige Unbekannte]: sD bzw. "sB" bzw. sexy bzw. sUPS [0:13 0:14] bzw. sBI [1:08 1:09]

23.10-1.15, ZDF:
Tatsächlich...Liebe {"Liebe" rot} (loveactually {so; "love" rot}; GB/USA/FRA 2003)
Clare Bennett, Katherine Poulton, Sarah Atkinson, Sarah Holland, Tuuli [= Madeleine Tuuli Shipster] od. Vicki Murdoch (jew. "Billy's Video Vixen"): sD [0:59]
Heike Makatsch: sBH (mit sD) [1:10] & (mind.) sD- [1:24]
Joanna Page: sBH & OO (bzw. OH) [0:13(/0:14)] & OO & (seitl.) PO [0:22/0:23] & OO (lO) [1:17 (recht kurz)]
Keira Knightley: sexy (in Video) [0:52]
Laura Linney: sBH & OO [1:07] & sNIP [(1:08) 1:09]
Lucia [eigtl. Lúcia] Moniz: sBH [0:45]
Meredith Ostrom: sUPS [0:59]
Shannon Elizabeth: sNIP [2:02 (recht kurz)]
Sienna Guillory: sexy [0:03 0:04]
[(jew.) (noch ?) unbekannt]: OO bzw. sexy (auf Foto) [1:32]
[unbekannt]: OO- (auf großem (Foto?-)Bild) [0:33-0:34]

23.13-1.02, TV5 MONDE EUROPE:
Tous les matins du monde (FRA © 1991)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Anne Brochet: PO & PU [0:47] & OO (lO) [0:56/0:57] & OO- (lO-) [1:06] & OO (rO) [1:08 1:09 (jew. recht kurz)] & nPU [1:20] & (mind.) PO- [1:21 (sehr kurz)]
Carole Richert: sD [bes. 0:27]

23.17-0.44, ORF 2:
Zurück ins Leben (BRD/ÖST © 2012)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Jana Podlipná (?): (viel) sD [0:27-0:28]
Julia Cencig: sexy (Slip) & (sehr kurz) OO (rO) [1:11]

23.50-1.30 (auch Montag, 14.30-16.25), ATV II:
The Weather Man (USA/BRD 2005)
Robyn Moler: OO (rO) [ca. 0:21] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

0.00-1.50, ORF 1:
Schneemann (The Snowman; GB/USA/... 2017)
(mind.)
Silvia Busuioc: OO (lO) [ca. 0:53] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

0.40-1.25, zdf_neo:
Das Erbe der Guldenburgs: DER VERLORENE SOHN (BRD © 1990)
Iris Berben: OO [(0:08- )0:09] & PU(-) & PO- [0:21] (& sNIP- ?)

ca. 0.40-2.05, sixx:
zufällig verheiratet (The Accidental Husband; USA/IRL 2008)
Uma Thurman: (mind.) sD- [ca. 1:02] & sBH (?) & OH (dunkel) [ca. 1:03]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: OH- (ob. RÜ) [0:08]

0.40-2.10, SWR:
Harry & Sally (When Harry Met Sally ...; USA © 1989)
Carrie Fisher: sD [1:10-1:11]
Meg Ryan: OH- [1:08 (recht kurz)] & sNIP [(mind.) 1:27/1:28] (und 0:44-0:45 der berühmte gespielte Orgasmus im Restaurant)

0.40-2.05, ATV:
Scouts vs. Zombies - Handbuch zur Zombie-Apokalypse (Scouts Guide to the Zombie Apocalypse; USA 2015)
Elle Evans: "sB" od. sBI & sPO & OO [ca. 0:32f.] & OO [ca. 0:35]
Halston Sage: sUPS [ca. 1:14 (kurz)]
Missy Martinez: OO [ca. 0:50]
Niki Koss: sD
Sarah Dumont: sD
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und z.T. Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

1.00-2.30, BR:
Auf einmal war es Liebe (BRD © 2019)
Kim Riedle: OH- [0:34 (recht kurz)]

ca. 2.30-4.25, SAT.1:
Mr. Brooks - Der Mörder in dir {Vorsp.} = Mr. Brooks {Absp.} (Mr. Brooks; USA © 2007)
Demi Moore: sBI [0:48 (0:49(kurz) 1:25)]
Megan Brown: PU [0:09 (recht kurz)] & PU & PO [0:10] & OO [0:11 (recht kurz)] & OO bzw. NA bzw. OH- bzw. OO+ (auf Fotos) [0:12] & PO (als Leiche) [0:13(-)0:14] & OH- (als Leiche) [0:14] & OO [0:37 (recht kurz)]
Reiko Aylesworth: sBH [1:30 1:31]

4.10-5.30, RTL:
Angry Angel - Der Himmel muss warten (Angry Angel; CAN {laut Mr. Skin} od. USA {laut IMDb} 2017)
Brenda Song: sBH [ca. 0:16 0:20] (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen bei Mr. Skin)

5.40-7.15, RTL ZWEI:
Kids in Love (GB 2016)
Alma Jodorowsky: OO [ca. 1:00]
Cara Delevingne: sBH [ca. 0:24]
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)


----------



## Anonymos (25 Dez. 2022)

Montag(/Dienstag), 26.(/27.) Dezember 2022:

5.50-6.40, one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Engel gegen UFO (Charlie's Angels: [2.7] Unidentified Flying Angels; USA © 1977)
Cheryl Ladd: sBI [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)] & "sB" (od. ~sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) ?) [0:25-0:28]

6.50-8.20, PULS 4:
Allein unter Müttern (BRD 2011)
Dana Golombek: sD(-) [(0:51) 0:52 (1:05 1:23)]
Nina Gummich: sD [(1:00) 1:01 (1:27) 1:28]
[drei Unbekannte]: sBI (bzw. {erste} "sB" ?) (in Musikvideo) [0:03]

ca. 7.20-9.10, PRO 7:
Step Up: Miami Heat (Step Up Revolution; USA 2012)
(mind.)
Kathryn McCormick: sBI od. sBH [ca. 0:58] & (vermutl.) sexy
[... (vlt. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: sBI (teilw. nur Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sD bzw. sexy (bzw. sPO ?)
(gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen und z.T. Bild(ern); Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

10.45-12.15 und 0.45-2.10, SWR:
O Palmenbaum (ÖST/BRD © 2000)
(mind.)
Martina Gedeck: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:38-0:39 0:42(/0:43)] & sNIP (re.) [0:53] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) od. sBH (teilw. mit viel sD) [0:54-0:55] & "sB" od. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) (mit sD) [1:01-1:02] & sexy [1:02-1:03] & sBA [1:05-1:06] & sexy (Bik.-Obertl. od. BH unter sCT) [1:13 1:14 1:15 1:16]
Mona Seefried: OO(-) & PO & {andere Szene} sD [0:54] & sD (re.) [1:06] & sexy (?) [1:24]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI [(mind.) 0:39 0:40 0:41(Bik.-Obertl.) 0:58 0:59 1:00 1:01 1:06(Bik.-Obertl.)]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [1:05]

ca. 10.55-12.35, PRO 7:
Nerve (USA 2016)
Emily Meade: PO [ca. 0:07] & sexy (sNIP- ?)
Emma Roberts: sBH [in (mind.?) zwei Szenen]
[... (vlt. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: sBH bzw. sD bzw. sexy
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und/oder Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

11.00-12.30, BR:
DAS _traum_ HOTEL {so}: Seychellen (ÖST?/BRD © 2006)
(Anja Kruse: sBA(-) od. eher Kleid [0:26])
Miriam Morgenstern: (mind.) sD- [1:04 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) bzw. sD (?) [1:22-1:23]
Radost Bokel: sBH (mit sD[-]) [0:02] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:40]
[drei Unbekannte]: sBI [1:21]
[(jew.) einige Unbekannte]: sexy [0:01 1:24 1:26 (1:27)]
[vier Unbekannte]: sBI (drei nur Bik.-Obertl.) od. sBH (eine mit sD) [1:27]

11.15-13.25, RTL ZWEI:
Dumplin' (USA 2018)
Danielle Macdonald: sBA {nicht sBI} (mit sD) & (mind.) sD-
Jennifer Aniston: sD (& sBH- ?) [ca. 1:32] & sD(-)
Odeya Rush: sBI (mit sD)
[... (vlt. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: sBA (bzw. sBI ?)
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und z.T. Bild(ern); Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

13.03-14.32, 3sat:
Herzkino.Märchen {so}: Schneeweißchen & Rosenrot (BRD © 2018)
Jeanne Goursaud: sD(-) (li.) [0:00] & sD [0:01] & sD(-) od. sD [0:02] & (mind.) sD- [0:06] & sD (re.) [0:07] & sD(-) [0:10]
Zoe Moore: (mind.) sD- [0:08 (2x recht kurz)]
[unbekannt] (od. Stella Sieger ?): sexy [1:12]
[unbekannt]: "sB" (od. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) od. sBH ?) [0:54/0:55]

13.10-15.00, ServusTV:
Niagara (USA 1953)
Marilyn Monroe: sD & sCT(-?) & sUPS(-?) (& OH(-?) od. NA ?) (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen)

13.15-13.45 und 4.40-5.05, SWR:
Die Kirche bleibt im Dorf - Die neue SWR[-]Serie: Kling, Glöcklein, klingelingeling [= Krippenspiel mit Folgen {laut SWR}] (BRD © 2014)
Karoline Eichhorn: sBH- (re. Hälfte) [0:03] & sBH [0:05-0:06 oder (wenn ohne Rückbl. am Anf.) 0:04-0:05]

13.25-15.45 (auch Dienstag, 7.15-9.35), RTL ZWEI:
Twilight - Biss {oder: Bis(s)} zum Morgengrauen (Twilight; USA 2008)
Kristen Stewart: sexy (Unterhose) [ca. 1:13] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

13.30-15.35 und 23.30-1.35, arte:
La fille de D'Artagnan - DʹArtagnans Tochter {so jedenfalls bei mdr-Version} (La fille de D'Artagnan; FRA © 1994)
Charlotte Kady: sexy [0:53 0:54] & sD [1:16 1:17 (1:41) 1:49-1:51 (1:52 2:01)] & (mind.) sD-
Maria Pitarresi: PU & PO [1:46]
Sophie Marceau: sD [(mind.) 0:31 0:33-0:37 0:38 0:39-0:40] & sD (& Oops- ?) [0:41] & sD [0:42 0:44-0:45] & OO [0:59] & OO (bzw. sD+ [re.]) [1:21(/1:22)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:33 0:34]

14.30-15.15, zdf_neo:
Ich heirate eine Familie...: Schumanns Winterreise, Teil 2 (BRD(/ÖST) © 1985)
Julia Biedermann: sBI [0:40]
Thekla Carola Wied: sNIP & (sehr kurz) (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:07] & (mind.) sD- [0:39 (recht kurz)]

15.15-16.45, ZDF:
Alice im Weihnachtsland (BRD © 2021)
{aus Teilsichtung (fast nur 1. Filmhälfte):}
Aybi Era: OO & sPO(-) [0:14 (jew. recht kurz)]

15.15-16.50, one:
St. Vincent - Mein himmlischer Nachbar (St. Vincent; USA 2014)
(mind.)
Naomi Watts: sBH & sBI
[(jew.) (noch ?) unbekannt]: sBH bzw. sBI
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und/oder Szenenbeschreibung(en))

15.15-16.00, zdf_neo:
Die Schwarzwaldklinik: Die Heimkehr, Teil 1 (BRD(/ÖST) © 1985)
Renate Langer: sBI [(0:08) 0:09 (0:11/)0:12]

16.00-16.35, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Anixe auf Reisen: Anixe auf Reisen in Bahrain (BRD o.J.)
Eva Habermann: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl. [mit sD]) & sNIP(-?) & sexy (Bik.-Hose)
[... Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA

16.01-17.30, 3sat:
Oh Tannenbaum (BRD © 2007)
Jacqueline Macaulay: sD(-) [0:59]
Johanna Christine Gehlen: sBH [0:20 0:21]

ca. 16.50-18.20 und 3.05-4.35, SAT.1 Gold:
Der Bulle von Tölz: Tod in Dessous (BRD o.J. [1997 od. 1998])
Angela (im Vorsp. fälschl.: Angelika) Neumann: sPO- (im Spiegel) (bzw. sexy [?]) [0:24(/0:25)]
Marion Mathoi: sD [0:16-0:17]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBH (auf großem Schw.-W.-Foto bzw. Farbfoto od. Plakat) [0:25 0:26]

16.50-18.25, PULS 4:
Naked Gun 33 1/3: The Final Insult - Die nackte Kanone 33 1/3 {so jedenfalls bei kabel-eins-Version} (Naked Gun 33 1/3: The Final Insult; USA 1994)
(mind.)
Anna Nicole Smith: sD [0:15(Foto) (0:16)] & sBA (mit sD) [0:43-0:44] & sD [0:45 (0:47-0:48) 0:50 0:51] & sD & OH- (ob. RÜ) [0:52] & sD [0:53 (0:57) 1:04]
Julie Strain: sD (unter sCT) [0:22]
Lorali Hart: sD(-) [0:09]
Pia Zadora: sD(-) bzw. sexy [1:02 1:03-1:04]
Priscilla Presley: sexy (?) [0:23-0:24]
Raquel Welch: sexy (?) [0:56 0:57-0:58 0:59-1:01]
(Wylie Small: ~sD od. OH ? [0:11])
[(mind.) drei Unbekannte]: sBI [0:05]

18.45-20.15, one:
Hubert und Staller: Eine schöne Bescherung (BRD © 2018)
Mona Seefried (60+): sD [0:59 1:00 1:01 1:02 1:16 1:17 1:22]

ca. 20.15-22.30, kabel eins:
Die Glücksritter (Trading Places; USA 1983)
Barra Kahn {laut Mr. Skin}: OO [0:41]
Jamie Lee Curtis: sCT(-) [0:56 0:57] & OO [0:58 1:07] & sD(-) [1:19 (kurz)] & sD [1:27 1:30] & sBI [1:47]
Kristin Holby: sBH [0:21 (0:22)]
[(mir) (jew.) unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:38] bzw. sNIP- [0:39] bzw. sD [0:40 0:42] bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. ~sBI [1:47]
[zwei Unbekannte]: OO [0:41]

20.15-22.50 und 1.50-3.50, Tele 5:
Was das Herz begehrt (Something's Gotta Give; USA 2003)
Amanda Peet: sCT- (bzw. sexy) [0:04(-0:05)] & sBI [0:06-0:08] & (mind.) sD- {kein gutes sCT}
Diane Keaton (50+): sBH- & (kurz) PU [0:30] & sBH [0:58(-)0:59] & OH- [1:01] & OH [1:26 (recht kurz)]

20.15-21.45, ZDF & 20.15-21.52, ORF 2:
Das Traumschiff[: Coco Island] (BRD(/ÖST) © 2021)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Emilia Djalili: sexy [0:35 (0:36)] & sBI [0:38 0:39]
Patricia Meeden: sexy [0:12 0:35 0:36] & sBI [0:39 0:40(Bik.-Obertl.)]

20.15-22.25 und 2.00-3.45, RTL ZWEI:
(die twilight[-]saga: ?) breaking dawn - Biss zum Ende der Nacht, Teil 1 (The Twilight Saga: Breaking Dawn, Part 1; USA 2011)
Ashley Greene: sexy (zumind. etw. Unterhose) od. sUPS [ca. 0:21]
Kristen Stewart: sexy od. sBH ("lingerie") [ca. 0:41] & sBI [ca. 0:42]
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) bei Mr. Skin)

ca. 20.15-22.15 (auch Dienstag, ca. 22.15-0.15), sixx:
manhattan love story {wenn wie RTL-ZWEI-, vox- und ZDF-Version; oder (wie bei SAT.1-Version): manhattan love story - maid in manhattan} (maid in manhattan; USA 2002)
Amy Sedaris: sexy bzw. (kaum BH mit) sD [0:48-0:49 0:50-0:51] {kein sBH}
Jennifer Lopez: sD [1:08 (1:10) 1:11-1:12] (& evtl. OH- (etw. ob. RÜ) [1:14 (kurz)])
[unbekannt]: sBH [0:07]

20.15-21.45 und 1.05-2.33, 3sat:
Ken Folletts Eisfieber [Teil 1] (BRD(/ITA/GB) © 2009)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Anneke Kim Sarnau: sBI [0:13]

20.15-22.00, arte:
Die drei Musketiere (The Three Musketeers = The Three Musketeers: The Queen's Diamonds / Los tres mosqueteros: Los diamantes de la reina = Los tres mosqueteros; USA/GB/ESP/PAN 1973)
Raquel Welch: sNIP [ca. 0:31] & sD (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

20.15-21.50, ORF III:
Beste Bescherung (BRD © 2013)
Anneke Schwabe: sNIP [0:45] & OO [1:08] & sNIP- (re.) [1:11]
Sophie von Kessel: sNIP & (recht kurz) sD(-) [0:34] & sNIP [0:35]

21.45-23.15, ZDF:
_Kreuzfahrt_ ins _Glück_[: Hochzeitsreise an die Ostsee] (BRD(/ÖST) © 2020)
Elisabeth Romano (50+): OH(-) [0:49 (recht kurz)]
Judith Peres: sD [0:16-0:17 0:22 0:23 0:24 0:25]
[unbekannt]: sBA [0:53]

21.45-23.10, WDR:
Harry & Sally (When Harry Met Sally ...; USA © 1989)
Carrie Fisher: sD [1:10-1:11]
Meg Ryan: OH- [1:08 (recht kurz)] & sNIP [(mind.) 1:27/1:28] (und 0:44-0:45 der berühmte gespielte Orgasmus im Restaurant)

21.45-23.14 und 2.33-4.02, 3sat:
Ken Folletts Eisfieber [Teil 2] (BRD(/ITA/GB) © 2009)
Anneke Kim Sarnau: sBI [0:01] (innerh. Rückbl.)
(nur Filmanfang und -ende gesehen)

21.50-23.20, ORF III:
Das beste aller Leben (BRD © 2015)
Franziska Schlattner: sBH- (re.; mit sD[-]) [0:14 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) od. sD [0:16] (& sexy ? [1:13])
Petra Schmidt-Schaller: OO [0:55 (sehr kurz)]

ca. 22.05-23.55, SAT.1 Gold:
Der Bulle von Tölz: Rote Rosen (BRD © 2000)
Katerina Jacob: sD(-) [0:10/0:11] & sexy [0:27 0:32 0:33 0:34?] & sD [(0:37-)0:38 0:39 0:40]
Maren Gingeleit: sexy [0:02 0:03 0:11 0:12 0:13 0:27 0:28 0:29 0:31 0:32 0:33 0:34(recht kurz)]
[unbekannt ("Frau Faltermaier")]: PO- od. sPO- [0:20(2x recht kurz) 1:05(Foto) (1:23[Fotos])]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy [0:02 (recht kurz)] bzw. OO- (rO-) & PO bzw. {nur} PO bzw. PU & PO [0:25]

ca. 22.15-0.30 und 2.05-3.55, sixx:
This Christmas (USA 2007)
Regina King: sBH [ca. 0:30 1:30] (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen bei Mr. Skin)

22.20-0.05, VOX:
Wild Card (USA 2015)
(mind.)
Diana Durango: PU & PO [ca. 0:34]
Dominik García-Lorido: sD (zumind. re.) & (kurz) sUPS(-?) [ca. 0:07] & ...
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: PU [ca. 0:34]
(jeweils gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibungen; (vlt. auf längerer Filmversion ("Extended Cut") beruhende) Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

ca. 22.30-0.20, kabel eins:
Auf der Suche nach dem goldenen Kind (The Golden Child; USA 1986)
Charlotte Lewis: sWS (sCT) [0:29] & sD [0:41 0:42] & sexy (wahrsch. teilw. Stuntdouble) [(1:10 1:11 1:12) 1:13 (1:14)]
(wahrsch.) Shakti [= Shakti Chen]: OO [1:14 (sehr kurz)]

22.50-1.35, Tele 5:
Einer flog über das Kuckucksnest (One flew over the cuckoo’s nest; USA © 1975)
Marya Small [= Mews Small]: OH+ (vlt. OO-- [lO--]) [1:00 (kurz)]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

22.55-1.25 (auch Dienstag, 1.15-3.25), PULS 4:
Im Körper des Feindes {oder: Face/Off - Im Körper des Feindes} (Face/Off = Face Off; USA 1997)
Dominique Swain: sexy (Slip) (od. (zumind. re.) sPO- ?) [ca. 0:56] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

ca. 0.30-2.05, sixx:
Verrückt/Schön (Crazy/Beautiful; USA 2001)
Kirsten Dunst: sNIP [0:01 0:10] & (sexy bzw.) ~OH (sehr kurz) [(0:21-)0:22] & sNIP [0:28 0:29] & sexy bzw. sNIP [0:30-0:31] & ~OH [0:32 (0:33)] & sexy [0:33 0:34 0:35 0:36] & sNIP [0:37] & sexy [0:38] & (OH (& NA ?) bzw.) Oops- (li.; kurz) [(0:41-)0:42] & OH- od. NA [0:43] & OH- [0:43/0:44] & sD(-) [0:46 (kurz)] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:50] & sexy (Slip) [1:08 1:11 1:13] & sNIP [1:18] & sexy (?) [1:23] & sNIP [(1:24) 1:29 1:30]
Taryn Manning: sexy [0:12 (0:15)] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:16 (0:17) 0:21-0:22 0:23 0:24 (0:25)]
Tracy Claustro: sD [0:54]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy [0:47 1:07] bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:07 1:08]

1.00-2.50, SRF zwei:
Winter_'_s Tale (USA 2014)
Jessica Brown Findlay: NA+ & OH+ (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen)

1.10-3.00, WDR:
Der Trafikant - nach dem Roman von Robert Seethaler (ÖST/BRD(/ITA) © 2018)
Emma Drogunova: (mind.) sD- [0:42] & PU & PO [0:44-0:45] & OH & sPO [0:54-0:55] & NA+ [0:57] & OH & sPO [1:28]
Gerti Drassl: (mind.) sD- [0:11]
Jasmin Barbara Mairhofer: sexy (?) [0:52] & sPO- [0:53] (& sexy ? [1:28])
Regina Fritsch (50+): sBH(-) (mit sD) [0:02]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sCT (re.) & OO- [?] (lO-) bzw. OO+ [0:22] bzw. OO+ [0:23] bzw. PU [0:29] (jew. auf Schw.-W.-Foto)

1.45-3.10, ZDF:
Madame {oder (laut IMDb): Madame - Nicht die feine Art} (Madame; FRA 2017)
Rossy de Palma (50+): sBH (gemäß Szenenbeschreibung bei Mr. Skin)
Toni Collette: PU [ca. 1:13] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

4.20-4.40, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Feucht-fröhliche Weihnacht (TWO and a half MEN: [11.10] On Vodka, on Soda, on Blender, on Mixer!; USA 2013)
Aly Michalka: sD(-) [0:02] & sD [0:18]

4.50-5.40, one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Engel in Nöten (Charlie's Angels: [2.8] Angels on the Air; USA © 1977)
Cheryl Ladd: sBI [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:16] & sNIP [0:24]

[Fortsetzung wahrsch. erst morgen (vlt. sehr) früh möglich]


----------



## Anonymos (27 Dez. 2022)

Dienstag(/Mittwoch), 27.(/28.) Dezember 2022:

20.15-22.20 (auch Mittwoch, 22.00-...), Super RTL:
Asterix & Obelix: Mission Kleopatra (Astérix & Obélix: Mission Cléopâtre; FRA/BRD 2002)
Isabelle Nanty: sD [(0:32 0:33) 0:35(kurz) (0:49)]
Monica Bellucci: sD [0:02-0:03 0:04] & PO- [0:25] & PO(-) [1:01 (kurz)] & (OH bzw.) (kurz) OO- [?] (lO-) [(1:01/)1:02] & sD [1:03-1:04 1:28 1:29 1:33 1:34 1:35]
Noémie Lenoir: "sB" [(mind.) 1:07 1:28 1:29]
[einige Unbekannte]: "sB" bzw. sexy

20.15-22.20 und 2.05-3.45, RTL ZWEI:
The Sixth Sense (USA 1999)
{auf FSK16-Version (des ZDF) beruhende Zeitangaben:}
Olivia Williams: sD (re.) [0:14] & NA+ [0:39]
Toni Collette: sBH [0:16] & sD [(0:17) 0:18]

20.15-21.59 (auch Mittwoch, 22.15-0.03), Disney Channel:
Männerzirkus (Someone Like You ...; USA 2001)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Ashley Judd: OH [ca. 0:17] & sD & sNIP & sexy (Slip) & sUPS-
Sabine Singh: sD (re.) (gemäß Bild)
[unbekannt]: sD+

20.15-21.45 und 1.15-2.45, SWR:
Schweinskopf al dente (BRD(/ÖST) © 2016)
(mind.)
Katja Steinmayr-Probst: sD(-) od. sD [0:13/0:14]
Lisa Maria Potthoff: (... ? (li.) [1:10] &) (sBH(-) ? mit) sD(-) od. sD [1:27 (recht kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sPO bzw. sPO(-) [1:04] bzw. "sB" [1:06 1:07 1:08 (jew. kurz) bzw. {andere:} 1:06-1:07] bzw. sexy [1:06 1:07 bzw. {andere:} 1:07/1:08]
[einige Unbekannte]: sexy [1:04-1:05]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sexy [(1:06) 1:07 (1:08)] & sD {die eine} bzw. (mind.) sD- {die andere} [1:28 (= Absp.)]

20.15-21.55, arte:
Die vier Musketiere: Die Rache der Mylady [= Die vier Halunken der Königin {laut IMDb}] (The Four Musketeers (The Revenge of Milady) = The Four Musketeers = The Four Musketeers: Milady's Revenge / Los cuatro mosqueteros: La venganza de Milady / On l'appelait Milady; PAN/ESP(/FRA/GB) © 1974)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Faye Dunaway: sD [0:11 0:12] & OH- [0:13] & sD(-) [0:48 (0:49) 0:50/0:51 (0:52 0:53)]
Raquel Welch: sD [0:10 0:35 0:36 0:37 1:21 1:25 1:26/1:27]
[(noch) unbekannt]: sD [0:19]

ca. 20.15-22.15 und 0.15-2.10, sixx:
Brooklyn - Eine Liebe zwischen zwei Welten {Vorsp.} = Brooklyn {Absp.} (Brooklyn; GB/CAN/IRL(/BEL?) © 2015)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Saoirse Ronan: sexy [0:10] & sBA [ca. 0:56 (laut Mr. Skin)] & sexy (Unterhose) [1:03 (recht kurz)] & sBA [1:19 1:20] (keine Evidenz für sBH)
[(noch) unbekannt]: sBA [1:19(recht kurz) (1:20)]

20.15-22.40, PULS 4:
Kingsman: The Secret Service (GB/USA 2014)
Hanna Alström: PO mit nPU- [ca. 1:58] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)
Sofia Boutella: sexy ? (gemäß Szenenbeschreibung)

20.15-21.48 und 1.31-2.59, ORF 2:
Der Zürich[-]Krimi: Borchert und der eisige Tod (BRD/CZE © 2021)
Ella Morgen: sD [(0:10) 0:11(/0:12) (1:07 1:08)]

21.05-22.40 (auch Mittwoch, 13.50-15.30), ORF III:
KOTTAN ERMITTELT: Hartlgasse 16a (ÖST o.J. [1976])
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Madlaine {so} Reiser: OO [0:20] & OO- (rO-) (od. Oops) [0:23] & OO (zumind. lO) [0:24] & (vermutl.) OO- (recht dunkel) [1:19]

21.10-22.10 und 23.50-0.45, ATV II:
Dr. HOUSE: Einer flog in das Kuckucksnest – Teil 2 (House M.D.: [6.1] Broke, Part 2; USA 2009)
Franka Potente: sBH (von re. Seite) [0:27]

22.09-0.41, 3sat:
Gangs of New York (USA/ITA(/...?) © 2002)
Cameron Diaz: Oops [1:20 (sehr kurz)] & OH(-) [1:27-1:28] & sD & sexy
Eliane Chappuis: OO (rO) [1:18]
[einige Unbekannte (darunter Marta Pilato u./od. Roberta Quaresima ?)]: OO [1:17 1:18 1:19 1:20] bzw. PO bzw. PU (?) [1:21] bzw. OO [1:30 1:31 1:32]

22.10-0.10, zdf_neo:
Die Mumie kehrt zurück (The Mummy Returns; USA 2001)
Patricia Velasquez: ~"sB" & ...
Rachel Weisz: "sB" & sD & sUPS
(jeweils gemäß Bildern)

22.15-23.00, ZDF:
Neuland: Heimat 2.0 (BRD © 2022)
Franziska Hartmann: sD (re.) [0:33]
Mina Tander: sBH (mit sD) (& sPO-) [0:19-0:21]
(die zwei weiteren Folgen noch nicht gesehen - eine Folge am Tag reicht ...)

22.20-0.10, NITRO:
Sabotage (USA 2014)
(mind.)
Maya Santandrea: sBH [ca. 1:12]
Mireille Enos: sexy [ca. 0:03]
Morgan Alexandria: "sB" (mit sD)
Olivia Williams: OO(-) (rO[-]) [ca. 1:03]
[(jew.) (noch ?) unbekannt]: OO [ca. 0:03(rO) 0:27]
[... Unbekannte]: sBH u./od. sBI bzw. sexy
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und z.T. Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

22.50-0.44, ORF 1:
Emma. (GB 2020)
Anya Taylor-Joy: sexy (und sCT- & sD zumind. in "Deleted Scene"; gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen)

22.55-0.15, mdr:
Polizeiruf 110: Kollision (DDR © 1977)
Helga Piur: PU & PO [0:13] & sBH [1:10]

23.05-1.20 und 2.55-5.05, SRF zwei:
Jerry Maguire - Spiel des Lebens {wenn wie PRO7-Version; oder (wie bei ARD-Version) nur: Spiel Des {so} Lebens} (Jerry Maguire; USA 1996)
Kelly Preston: OH (vlt. NA) [0:15] & OH(-) & {andere Szene} OO- (lO-) [0:16]
Renee [eigtl. Renée] Zellweger: sBH [1:20] & sNIP [1:43 (1:44)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBA [0:01] bzw. sD [0:17 (recht kurz)] bzw. sexy [(1:53) 1:54 1:56 1:57]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sexy [1:57]

0.10-2.10, SRF 1:
Der Mann, der Don Quixote tötete (El hombre que mató a Don Quijote / L'homme qui tua Don Quichotte / The Man Who Killed Don Quixote / O homem que matou Don Quixote; ESP/BEL/FRA/GB/POR 2018)
Joana Ribeiro: sPO(-?) (sehr? kurz) & sCT(-)-BH [ca. 1:00]
Olga Kurylenko: sBH [ca. 0:09]
(jeweils gemäß Bild (außer sPO) und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

0.25-2.05 (auch Mittwoch, 4.00-5.30), RTL ZWEI:
carrie {wenn wie Tele5-Version; oder: Carrie - Des Satans jüngste Tochter} (carrie; USA © 1976)
{teilw. noch zu überprüfende Daten:}
Amy Irving: sBH [0:01] & sexy
Cindy Daly: PU [0:02]
Nancy Allen: PU [0:01] & {od. andere ?} sNIP [0:29] & sexy
P.J. Soles: NA+ ? [0:0X] & sexy
Piper Laurie: sNIP [1:25]
Sissy Spacek: PO & OO(+) [0:02-0:04] & OO (od. PU ?) [0:05 (kurz)] & sUPS [0:15] & sNIP [(mind.) 0:51] & (OH bzw.) OO [(1:21/)1:22]
[eine od. zwei Unbekannte]: PU u./od. nPU [0:01]
[einige (vermutl. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: sexy
[(mind.) zwei bzw. eine (vlt. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: sBH [0:04 0:05 0:06]

0.45-2.40, ZDF:
DUPLICiTY - Gemeinsame Geheimsache (DUPLICiTY; USA/BRD 2009)
Julia Roberts: sD(-) [0:00(/0:01)] & sD(-) od. sD [0:02] & OH- [(0:33-)0:34] & (mind.) sD- [0:59 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt (Julia Roberts' Bodydouble)]: OH bzw. PO- [0:34/0:35]

0.45-2.15, hr:
Dr. Sommerfeld: Zwischen allen Stühlen (BRD © 2005)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Anja Kruse: sD [0:00 0:01 0:02]
Nina Hoger: sNIP [0:34 1:09]

0.55-1.15, Comedy Central:
Pastewka: Die Laudatio (BRD 2011)
Heike Trinker: sD(-) [0:09 0:10]

1.05-2.55, mdr:
_D_İVA - D'après le roman de DELACORTA (FRA © 1981)
Brigitte Simonin [= Brigitte Lahaie]: "sCT(-)-nPU" & nPU-- [1:24 (recht kurz)]
Chantal Deruaz: (sexy bzw.) sBH (mit sD) & OO (recht kurz) & sNIP [(0:30-)0:31]
Thuy An Luu: OO (auf Schw.-W.-Foto(s)) [0:13 0:15] & sUPS [0:29 (recht kurz)] & sNIP [(0:43? 0:44?) 1:16] & OO(-) [1:23 (recht kurz)]

1.35-3.08, Das Erste:
Ohne dich (BRD © 2014)
Stefanie Stappenbeck: sBI [0:01 (0:04)] & OO [0:07] & sD [0:13] & sexy [0:16] & (mind.) sD- [0:18] & sPO unter sCT(-) [0:26] & OO (lO) [0:33 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) [1:07 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) od. sD (re.) [1:23 (recht kurz)] & NA+ (bzw. OH-) [1:26(/1:27)] & (mind.) sD-

1.45-3.10, zdf_neo:
Paranormal Activity 2 (USA 2010)
Katie Featherston: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:33 0:34] & sD(-) [1:01-1:02]
Molly Ephraim: sBI (teilw. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:04 0:33 0:34 0:36/0:37] & sD(-) bzw. sD [0:44-0:46]
Sprague Grayden: (vlt. OH- [0:11/0:12] &) sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:33 0:34]
[(noch) unbekannt]: sD [0:03]

3.55-4.45, one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Die Engelmacher (Charlie's Angels: [2.9] Angel Baby; USA 1977)
Cheryl Ladd: sBI [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
Cissy Wellman: sNIP- (li.) [0:18/0:19]
[unbekannt]: sNIP- [?] (re.) [0:22]

ca. 4.20-6.00, kabel eins:
Jumpin' Jack Flash (USA 1986)
Whoopi Goldberg: OH (od. zumind. sD+) & sD (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung)

5.05-5.55, VOX:
CSI:NY[: Tod im Rampenlicht] (CSI:NY: [2.11] Trapped; USA/CAN © 2005)
Alexandra Barreto: sBH [0:38 0:39]
Allison Steward: sBI (& sPO[-]) [0:00-0:02] & sBI [(0:03/0:04) 0:13(Bik.-Obertl.)] & PO (auf Schw.-W.-Foto) [0:16] & sBI [(0:23) 0:26 (0:27 0:36)] (z.T. als Leiche)

5.40-6.25, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Alles futsch (BRD © 2014)
Annette Frier: sD [0:05 0:06 0:11 0:12 0:13 (0:25/)0:26] & (mind.) sD-


----------



## Anonymos (27 Dez. 2022)

Mittwoch(/Donnerstag), 28.(/29.) Dezember 2022:

6.25-7.05 und 5.25-6.20, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Sie ist wieder da (BRD © 2014)
Annette Frier: sD od. sD(-) (li.) [0:28/0:29]
Caroline Maria Frier: sD [0:27]

7.05-9.10, RTL ZWEI:
Dumplin' (USA 2018)
Danielle Macdonald: BA {nicht sBI} (mit sD) & (mind.) sD-
Jennifer Aniston: sD (& sBH- ?) [ca. 1:32] & sD(-)
Odeya Rush: sBI (mit sD)
[... (vlt. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: sBA (bzw. sBI ?)
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und z.T. Bild(ern); Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

9.05-10.40, SRF 1:
Inga Lindström: Die Braut vom Götakanal (BRD © 2018)
Muriel Bielenberg: sBH bzw. sexy (Unterhose) [0:38/0:39] & sexy (Unterhose) [0:40]

9.10-10.40, zdf_neo:
Das Traumschiff: [Thailand {laut Sender} =] {nur im Absp.:} Das verpaßte Schiff / Schneeweißchen & Rosenrot / Jana / Rhesusfaktor negativ (BRD(/ÖST) © 1986)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Anja Kruse: sBI (mit sD) [0:34]
Franziska Bronnen: sD [1:26]
(Grit Boettcher: sexy ? [0:10/0:11])
Uschi Glas: sBA [0:10/0:11] & sBI [0:48-0:49] & sBA [0:53 0:54-0:55 1:13] & sD(-) [1:26]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA

9.40-11.10, WDR:
*TONI*[,] _MÄNNLICH_[,] *HEBAMME*: *ALLEIN* _UNTER_ *FRAUEN *(BRD © 2019)
Anja Antonowicz: sD [0:06:0X (kurz)] & (wahrsch. Bodydouble) OO- (lO-) [0:47(kurz) 0:48]
Wolke Hegenbarth: sBH od. sexy (Sport-BH) [0:58:5X-1:00]

10.05-10.50, one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Drei sattelfeste Engel (Charlie's Angels: [2.13] Angels on Horseback; USA © 1977)
Cheryl Ladd: sBI [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)] & sBA (mit sD[-]) [0:03-0:04 (0:05)]
Jaclyn Smith: sBA [0:03-0:04 (0:05)]
[unbekannt]: sBI [0:44]

10.40-12.10, zdf_neo:
Das Traumschiff: [Bali {laut Sender} =] {nur im Absp.:} Liebe durch Zwei / Die kleinen Kuppler (BRD(/ÖST) © 1986)
Dunja Rajter: sNIP [0:10] & sBI [0:13-0:14 0:16 0:17] & sBA (& (recht kurz) sPO-) [0:20-0:21] & sBA [0:34 0:36] & sNIP [0:59 1:00] & sBI [1:10-1:11]
Gaby Dohm: sD(-) [1:17]
Jolanda Egger: sD [0:10 0:12] & sBI & sPO- [0:24] & sD (li.) [0:28 (recht kurz)] & sBI [0:44/0:45] & (mind.) OH- (bzw. sexy od. sBA-) [0:53(/0:54)] & sD(-) (li.) [1:27]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA

10.40-12.20, SRF 1:
Das Traumschiff[: Marokko] (BRD(/ÖST) © 2020)
Barbara Wussow: sD(-) (re.) [1:28 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- (re.) [1:29]
Michaela Saba: sNIP (li.) [1:03 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sexy (auf Foto) [0:06 (recht kurz)]

11.00-12.40, RTL ZWEI:
Hot Shots! [= Hot Shots! - Die Mutter aller Filme {laut IMDb}] (Hot Shots!; USA 1991)
Kristy Swanson: sBH [0:13 0:14]
Valeria Golino: (mind.) sD- bzw. sD(-) [0:28-0:30] & sBH [0:35 (0:36)] & sNIP [0:50] & sBH [0:51 (recht kurz)] & sNIP [0:53] & sD(-) [(1:14) 1:15]
[unbekannt]: sBI (auf Zschr.-Cover) [0:17 0:18]

11.25-11.55, SWR:
Die Kirche bleibt im Dorf - Die neue SWR Serie {so}: Erpressung (BRD © 2015)
Janna Striebeck: sD(-) [0:23 od. 0:24 (recht kurz)]
Meike Kircher: sBH (z.T. mit sD) [0:10 (2x) od. 0:10 0:11] & (mind.) sD- [0:19 0:24 od. 0:20 0:25]
[unbekannt]: OO (auf Fotomontage) [0:21 0:27 od. 0:21/0:22 0:27 0:28]
(der Rückblick am Anfang könnte wieder fehlen)

12.10-13.40, zdf_neo:
Das Traumschiff[: Brasilien] (BRD(/ÖST) © 1986)
Heide Keller: sBA(-) [0:33] & (mind.) sD- [0:38 0:42]
Olivia Pascal: sBA (z.T. sNIP) [0:10-0:11 0:28-0:29] & sexy [0:32] & sBA [0:56-0:57 1:00 (1:01) 1:19(/1:20)]
Regina Sattler: sBA [0:10 (0:11) 0:28 1:00]
Renate Langer: sBA [0:10 0:11] & sBI (z.T. mit sD) [0:28 0:56-0:57 1:00 1:01]
Witta Pohl: (mind.) sD- [0:12 1:24/1:25]
[drei Unbekannte]: sPO(-) bzw. sPO [0:33]
[etliche Unbekannte]: sPO bzw. sPO(-) bzw. sPO- [1:19]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA

12.30-13.58, mdr:
Krügers Odyssee (BRD © 2017)
Sabine Vitua (50+): sD [(0:28) 0:29 (0:30 0:32)] (0:39 nix)

12.40-14.20, RTL ZWEI:
Hot Shots! Der 2. Versuch (Hot Shots! Part Deux; USA 1993)
Brenda Bakke: OH- [0:29] & OH(-) [0:30] & (mind.) OH- [0:31]
Valeria Golino: sexy [0:51] & sBH- (bzw. sexy) [0:51(-0:52)] & sexy [0:54 0:55 0:58 1:02 1:04 (1:05) 1:06 1:12 1:13 1:14 1:18]
[unbekannt (Brenda Bakkes Stunt-/Bodydouble)]: OH+ od. OO- (dunkel) [0:30]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI [0:41] bzw. sexy od. sBI [1:00]
[mehrere Unbekannte (?)]: sexy [0:11 0:13]

13.40-14.30, hr:
Heiter bis tödlich: Zwischen den Zeilen: Frau auf der Couch (BRD © 2013)
Constanze Behrends: sexy [0:12-0:13 (0:31)]

ca. 13.45-14.40, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Die Braut Trägt Schwarz {so} (Charmed: [4.15] Marry-Go-Round; USA 2002)
Alyssa Milano: sD [(0:04) 0:05-0:07 0:08 0:11 0:14-0:15] & sNIP- [0:20 0:24]
Rose McGowan: sNIP [(0:08 0:13) 0:14-0:15 0:16 (0:20)] & sexy [0:22 0:23 0:24] & sNIP- [0:25]

ca. 14.00-14.25 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 6.45-7.10), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Das Leben ist kein Musical (TWO and a half MEN: [10.13] Grab a Feather and Get in Line; USA 2013)
Brooke D'Orsay: sD(-)
Madison Riley: sBH
Sofia Mattsson: sBH
[unbekannt]: sD
[einige Unbekannte]: sBH

14.00-14.50, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Zeig Mir Deinen Traum {so} (Charmed: [8.19] The Jung and the Restless; USA 2006)
Alyssa Milano: sD [(0:03 0:15 0:16 0:34 0:35) 0:37]
Rose McGowan: sNIP [0:21] & sD(-) [0:32 (0:38)]

14.15-15.50 (auch Donnerstag, 9.10-10.45), SRF 1:
Rosamunde Pilcher: Wie verhext (BRD © 2021)
Petra Berndt (50+): sD [0:03(-0:04)]

14.25-15.45, BR:
Die Lümmel von der ersten Bank, 1. Trimester: Zur Hölle mit den Paukern (BRD © 1968)
Britt Lindberg: sBI (mit sD) [0:28-0:29]
Hannelore Elsner: sexy [(1:09 [kurz]) 1:13-1:16]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. (s)BA [0:28-0:29]

ca. 14.25-14.55 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 7.10-7.35), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Wer hat in meinen Busch gepinkelt? (TWO and a half MEN: [10.14] Run, Steven Staven! Run!; USA 2013)
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sD(-) [0:07 0:17-0:18]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [(0:12) 0:13]

ca. 14.40-15.35, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Das Fünfte {so} Rad (Charmed: [4.16] The Fifth Halliwell {_oder_ Halliwheel ?}; USA 2002)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:05] & (mind.) sD- [0:08] & sNIP [0:26 0:28 0:29 0:30 0:31] & (mind.) sD- [0:33]
Rose McGowan: sexy od. (s)PO-- ? [0:32] & sNIP (?) [0:40]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:41]

14.50-15.40, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Hexenkampf (Charmed: [8.20] Gone with the Witches; USA 2006)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:00-0:01 (0:02 0:05-0:06 0:10) 0:12 (0:20) 0:21 0:23-0:24 0:25 (0:26 0:29 0:34) 0:36-0:37 0:38]
Rose McGowan: sD(-) [0:04 0:05 (0:26) 0:38]

15.00-15.20, NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Die entscheidende Meile (Married with Children: [8.18] Get Outta Dodge; USA 1994)
Katey Sagal: (mind.) sD- [0:15]
[unbekannt]: sBI (mit sD) [0:11 0:12]

15.10-16.00, WDR:
Morden im Norden: Unter der Haut (BRD © 2019)
Anna-Isabel Hinz: sBI [0:01]
Anyka Peters {laut IMDb} ("Melanie Büttner" als Leiche): sexy (etw. Slip) [0:01 (0:03)]
[unbekannt]: sBI [0:27] & sBI- (li. Hälfte; mit sD) [0:29 0:30]

15.25-16.15 (auch Donnerstag, 10.00-10.45), one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Spiel, Satz und Tod (Charlie's Angels: [2.14] Game, Set, Death; USA 1978)
Cheryl Ladd: sBI [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)] & sD(-) (& wohl nur sugger. OH od. NA) [0:30]
Jaclyn Smith: sNIP [(0:08) 0:09 (0:10/0:11 0:12 0:14? 0:15)]

ca. 15.35-16.30, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Der Soldat Leo Wyatt (Charmed: [4.17] Saving Private Leo; USA 2002)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [(0:13 0:14 0:22) 0:28 0:29 0:30 (0:34)] & (mind.) sD- (seitl.) [0:35] & sexy [(0:37 0:38 0:39) 0:40]
Deborah Kellner: sexy (?) [0:09] & sD(-) [0:24]
Rose McGowan: sexy [0:00] & sNIP [0:01 (recht kurz)] & sexy [0:19] & sNIP [0:24] & sexy [0:28] & sNIP- [0:29 0:30 0:31] & (mind.) sD- [0:31] & sNIP- [0:37]

15.40-16.30 (auch Donnerstag, 13.55-14.40), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Kill Billie Vol. 2 (Charmed: [8.21] Kill Billie: Vol. 2; USA 2006)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:05 0:06]
Kaley Cuoco: sD(-) [0:18 0:19 0:25]
Rose McGowan: (mind.) sD- [0:05]

16.25-17.20 und 2.45-3.25, ATV:
Hawaii Five-0: Vendetta (Hawaii Five-0: [2.23] Ua Hala; USA 2012)
{auf FSK16-Version beruhende Zeitangaben:}
Grace Park: sBI [0:00 0:03(= Vorsp.; 2x kurz)]
Taylor Cole: sBH [0:25/0:26]

ca. 16.30-17.20 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 14.55-15.50), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Beiss Mich {so} (Charmed: [4.18] Bite Me; USA 2002)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:00-0:01 0:03 (jew. unter sCT-: ) 0:05 0:16/0:17 (0:18 0:19) (jew. unter sCT(-): ) 0:24-0:26 0:36?] & sexy [0:37] & sNIP [(0:40) 0:41/0:42]
Elizabeth Gracen: sD [0:07-0:08] & OH- [0:14] & sD [0:15 (0:35-0:36 0:37)]
Rose McGowan: sNIP [0:10 (0:11 0:12) 0:13 (0:14) 0:15 0:16-0:17] & sexy [0:22] & sNIP [0:28 (0:30-0:31) 0:32 0:34] & sexy [0:35/0:36] & sNIP [0:37] & sexy [0:38]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy [0:02 0:07/0:08] bzw. "sB" (mit sD) [0:14] bzw. sexy [0:28 0:29] bzw. "sB" [0:29]

16.30-17.20 (auch Donnerstag, 14.40-15.35), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Das Vermächtnis Der {so} Halliwells (Charmed: [8.22] Forever Charmed; USA 2006)
Alyssa Milano: (mind.) sD- [0:38]
Kaley Cuoco: sD(-) [0:14 0:18(kurz)]

17.10-18.45 (auch Donnerstag, 9.25-11.00), ORF III:
Beste Bescherung (BRD © 2013)
Anneke Schwabe: sNIP [0:45] & OO [1:08] & sNIP- (re.) [1:11]
Sophie von Kessel: sNIP & (recht kurz) sD(-) [0:34] & sNIP [0:35]

ca. 17.20-18.15 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 15.50-16.40), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Die Krönung (Charmed: [4.19] We're Off to See the Wizard; USA 2002)
Alyssa Milano: sD(-) (bzw. sNIP) [0:13(-0:15)] & sNIP [0:28] & sD(-) [0:29] & (sNIP bzw.) sD [(0:30-)0:31] & sNIP [0:32] & (mind.) sD- [0:33] & sNIP [0:33 0:34-0:35 0:39] & sD(-) [(0:39/)0:40 (0:41 0:42)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy [0:01] bzw. "sB" [0:31/0:32]

17.25-18.10, zdf_neo:
Die Schwarzwaldklinik: Der Wert des Lebens (BRD(/ÖST) © 1986)
Anja Kruse: sBI [0:29]

17.50-18.15, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Charlies Tochter (TWO and a half MEN: [11.1] Nangnangnangnang; USA 2013)
Amber Tamblyn: sD [zieml. oft]
Lilah Richcreek: sBH [am Ende]

ca. 18.15-19.10 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 16.40-17.30), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Lang Lebe Die Königin {so} (Charmed: [4.20] Long Live the Queen; USA 2002)
Alyssa Milano: sD(-) [0:01/0:02 0:06 (0:07/0:08)] & (mind.) OH- [0:08] (& sNIP ?)

18.15-18.45 (auch Donnerstag, 17.00-17.20), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Buddha lugt aus seinem Tempel (TWO and a half MEN: [11.2] I Think I Banged Lucille Ball; USA 2013)
Amber Tamblyn: sD [0:07-0:08 (0:17-)0:18]
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sNIP (re.) [0:19]
Shanti Lowry: sBH (mit sD) [0:07]

18.25-18.55 (auch Donnerstag, 15.20-15.50), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Der Mann im Dunkel (Married with Children: [8.20] The D'Arcy Files; USA 1994)
Amanda Bearse: sD [0:06-0:08]
Christina Applegate: sexy [0:03-0:04 0:09-0:10 (0:17/)0:18]

18.45-20.15 (auch Donnerstag, 11.00-12.30), ORF III:
Das beste aller Leben (BRD © 2015)
Franziska Schlattner: sBH- (re.; mit sD[-]) [0:14 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) od. sD [0:16] (& sexy ? [1:13])
Petra Schmidt-Schaller: OO [0:55 (sehr kurz)]

19.25-19.55 (auch Donnerstag, 17.50-18.15), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Strip-Poker (TWO and a half MEN: [11.4] Clank, Clank, Drunken Skank; USA 2013)
Amber Tamblyn: sD [0:03] & (mind.) sD-
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sD(-) (re.) [0:06 0:07/0:08]
Jennifer Aspen: sD(-) [0:13]
Molly Stanton: (mind.) sD- [am Anfang]
Nicole Travolta: sD [am Anfang] & sD(-) [0:09] & OH- (in Video) [ca. 0:16]
Tara Perry: sD [am Anfang & 0:09]

19.55-20.15, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Alan Harper, Frauenbeglücker (TWO and a half MEN: [11.5] Alan Harper, Pleasing Women Since 2003; USA 2013)
Amber Tamblyn: sD [ca. 0:17]
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sD [0:00]

20.05-21.35, SRF 1 & 20.15-21.45 und 1.40-3.10, Das Erste:
Riesending - Jede Stunde zählt - nach einer Geschichte von Johannes Betz [Teil 1] (BRD/ÖST/CH(/Kroat.) © 2022)
Sophie Rogall: PO(-/+?) [0:51]
(Film sonst noch kaum gesehen)

20.15-22.15 (auch Donnerstag, 23.30-1.30), one:
Madame Marguerite oder Die Kunst der schiefen Töne (Marguerite, FRA/CZE/BEL 2015)
Catherine Frot (50+): OO(-) [ca. 1:24] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)
[unbekannt]: OO(-?) (kurz) (gemäß Szenenbeschreibung)

20.15-21.45, SWR:
tatort: Happy Birthday[,] Sarah (BRD © 2013)
Maryam Zaree: sBI [(0:43) 0:49 (0:50)]
Ruby O. Fee: sBI [0:00/0:01] & sD(-) [0:33] & sBI [0:44 0:50] & sD(-) [1:22] & (mind.) sD-
[unbekannt]: OO- (lO-) [?] (sehr kurz) & PO [1:00]

20.15-22.15 (auch Donnerstag, 22.21-0.13), Disney Channel:
One Fine Day - Tage wie dieser... {wenn wie vox-Version; oder nur: Tage wie dieser...} (One Fine Day; USA 1996)
Michelle Pfeiffer: sBH [0:34] & (sexy bzw.) sBH [(1:35/)1:36]

20.15-22.20, NITRO:
Bad Boys - Harte Jungs (Bad Boys; USA 1995)
Maureen Gallagher: sBH
Téa Leoni: sUPS & sexy (& sBH- ?)
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und z.T. Szenenbeschreibungen)

20.15-21.55, ATV II:
Die nackte Kanone (The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad! = The Naked Gun; USA 1988)
Brinke Stevens: PO & {gemäß Bild} nPU- (& OO- (rO-) ?) [0:04 (recht bzw. sehr kurz)]
Lorali Hart: sBH (mit sD) [0:45 0:46]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: PO bzw. (mind.) OH- [0:04 (recht kurz)]

20.15-22.20 und 1.15-2.45, ATV:
xXx: Die Rückkehr des Xander Cage (xXx: Return of Xander Cage; USA/CAN/China 2017)
Bailey (Rose) King: OH- [ca. 0:25]
Glorianna Sulbaran: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [ca. 0:39]
Helena-Alexis Seymour: OH- [ca. 0:25]
Hermione Corfield: sBI [ca. 0:22]
Megan Soo: OH- [ca. 0:25]
Pilar Cruz: sD [ca. 0:25]
Rebecca Leung: sBI (zumind. Bik.-Obertl.) [ca. 0:42]
[... (vermutl. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: sexy
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und z.T. Bild; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

21.08-22.01 (auch Donnerstag, 2.41-3.29), ORF 1 & 21.15-22.15 und 1.20-2.20, RTL:
Sisi [Folge 11 = 5. Folge der 2. Staffel] (BRD/ÖST 2022)
Dominique Devenport: sD (zumind. re.) & OO (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung)

22.10-0.40, Tele 5:
Poltergeist (USA © 1982)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Dominique Dunne: sexy [0:37] (& sNIP ? [1:43])
JoBeth Wiliams: sexy [1:32] (& vlt. OH- [1:34]) & sexy [1:36] & sexy od. sUPS [1:37 1:38 1:40]

22.11-0.03, 3sat:
Das kalte Herz (BRD o.J. [2015 od. 2016])
Henriette Confurius: OH- od. NA [0:48] & OO(-) (rO[-]) [0:48/0:49] & sNIP (li.) [1:21 (recht kurz)]

22.15-23.10 und 1.35-2.20, ServusTV:
Der Name der Rose [Folge 1] (The Name of the Rose = Il nome della rosa, Episode 1; ITA/BRD 2019)
Chiara Bianchino: (OH(-) bzw.) OO & PO [(0:01/)0:02]

22.20-1.05, NITRO:
Bad Boys II (USA 2003)
{auf FSK18-Version (von PRO 7 und SAT.1) beruhende Zeitangaben:}
(mind.)
Gabrielle Union: sBI (teilw. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [1:08-1:10] & sD [1:47] & Oops (li.) [2:12]
Jessica Karr: OO [1:37 1:39 1:40]
Theresa Randle: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [(0:15 0:16) 0:17-0:19 0:20]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD [0:22] bzw. (sBH ? mit) sD (in Video) [0:52] bzw. sPO [1:08] bzw. sBI [2:01 2:02 (jew. kurz)]
[(jew.) einige Unbekannte]: sD bzw. "sB" bzw. sexy bzw. sUPS [0:13 0:14] bzw. sBI [1:08 1:09]

22.35-0.10 (auch Donnerstag, 18.35-20.15), ORF III:
Die PIEFKE-Saga, Zweiter Teil: DIE ANIMATION (BRD/ÖST © 1990)
{teilw. noch zu überprüfende Daten:}
Brigitte Grothum: OH- (?) [0:54/0:55] & sBA [0:55]
Sabine Cruso: PO(-) [0:53] & sBA [0:55]

22.45-0.50, arte:
Duell der Degen (Le bossu / Il cavaliere di Lagardère; FRA/ITA/BRD © 1997)
Claire Nebout: sD(-) bzw. sD [0:30-0:33 0:35 0:36 1:32 1:55 1:57 1:58] & (mind.) sD-
Marie Gillain: PO+ [0:54] & OH- [0:55] & OO (lO) [1:04 (recht kurz)] & sD [1:48-1:49 (1:56-)1:58] & (mind.) sD-
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO bzw. sD [1:15]

23.05-0.51, ORF 1:
The High Note - Glaub an deinen Traum [= L.A. Love Songs - Der Sound meines Lebens {laut IMDb}] (The High Note; GB/USA 2020)
Dakota Johnson: sexy (Unterhose) [ca. 1:14]
June Diane Raphael: ... ?
Tracee Ellis Ross: sBI u./od. sBH
(z.T. gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

23.10-0.05 und 2.20-3.10, ServusTV:
Der Name der Rose [Folge 2] (The Name of the Rose = Il nome della rosa, Episode 2; ITA/BRD 2019)
Camilla Diana {laut Mr. Skin u.a.}: OO [0:30-0:31] & PO & OO+ [0:32]
([(noch ?) unbekannt]: nix od. ... ? [0:33])

23.45-0.30, ZDF:
Neuland: Spatenstich (BRD © 2022)
Anneke Kim Sarnau: sBH [0:16]
Peri Baumeister: OO [0:01]
(die zwei Folgen davor noch nicht gesehen)

ca. 0.00-1.55, kabel eins:
Sleepy Hollow {oder: Sleepy Hollow - Köpfe werden rollen} (Sleepy Hollow; USA/BRD 1999)
Christina Ricci: sD
Lisa Marie [= Lisa Marie Smith]: sD
Miranda Richardson: sD
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und z.T. Szenenbeschreibung[en])

0.15-1.40, NDR:
Edgar Wallace: DER MÖNCH MIT DER _PEITSCHE_ (BRD © 1967)
Grit Böttcher: sNIP (?) [0:17 0:20 0:21] & sBI [0:28/0:29] & sexy (etw. Bik.-Hose) [0:29 0:30]
Uschi Glas: sBA [0:30 (0:52-)0:53]
[etliche Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA [0:28/0:29 0:30 0:52-0:53]

0.15-1.45, SWR:
Dänemark[-]Krimi: Rauhnächte (BRD © 2021)
Marlene Morreis: ([mind.] sD- bzw.) sD(-) od. sD [(0:24-0:25-)0:26]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

0.30-3.25, SRF 1:
Mario Puzo’s Der Pate (Mario Puzo’s The Godfather; USA 1972)
Simonetta Stefanelli: OO [1:46] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Claus Kant)

0.45-2.15 (auch Donnerstag, 1.00-2.30), zdf_neo:
48HRS. [= Nur 48 Stunden {kabel-eins-Version}] (48HRS. {so} = 48 Hours; USA 1982)
(mind.)
Annette O’Toole: {nPU [eigtl. 0:05] fehlt bildformatbedingt &} sD(-) [0:32/0:33] & sD [1:07]
Begoña Plaza ?: "sB" [0:14(kurz) 0:15/0:16]
Denise Crosby: sexy (Unterhose) & (recht kurz) (seitl.) sD(-) (li.) [0:45] & OO(-) (rO[-]) [1:21] & (mind.) OO- [1:22 (recht kurz)]
Greta Blackburn: OO {PO fehlt bildformatbedingt} [0:12/0:13] & OO(-?) od. OH & PO [0:14]
Margot Rose: sexy (Slip) [0:47]
Olivia M. Brown: sNIP od. sCT- [1:12] & sCT(-) [1:26]
Suzanne M. Regard: sPO & OH [0:38 0:39]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:32 0:33]
[unbekannt]: sexy (im Fernsehen) [0:45]

0.45-2.15, mdr:
Stahlnetz: Ausgelöscht (BRD 2002)
Julia Malik: sBH [0:18] & sexy [0:42-0:43] & sBH [1:01] (ungeprüfte Fremddaten)

0.55-1.15 (auch Donnerstag, 0.25-0.55 ?), Comedy Central:
Pastewka: Das Gewitter (BRD 2009 od. 2011)
Bettina Lamprecht: sD [0:05]

1.50-3.35, ATV II:
1 1/2 Ritter - auf der Suche nach der hinreißenden Herzelinde (BRD 2008)
Anna Maria Mühe: sD(-) [(1:24-)1:25]
Maddalena Hirschal: sD(-) [0:33]
Stefanie Stappenbeck: sD [(1:11) (jew. kurz: ) 1:12 1:13]
Zora Holt: sexy [(1:11) 1:12 1:13 1:14]
[unbekannt]: sCT [1:08] & OO [1:09-1:10]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sexy [0:02 0:03 (0:04 0:06)]

2.05-4.25, one:
Das Geisterhaus - Nach dem Roman von Isabel Allende (The House of the Spirits / Åndernes hus / A Casa dos Espíritos; BRD/DAN/POR(/SWE/USA?) © 1993)
Maria Conchita Alonso: OO & PO [0:20]
Meryl Streep od. (eher) Bodydouble: PO+ [0:34]
Sarita Choudhury: OO [0:18 (sehr kurz)]
Teri Polo: OO(-) (lO[-]) [0:10 (sehr kurz)] & OO od. Fake-"OO" [0:10/0:11] (jew. als Leiche)
Winona Ryder: (etw. entfernt) NA (vlt. Bodydouble) [1:11 (recht kurz)] & OH(-) (re.) (Bodydouble mögl.) [1:48 (recht kurz)] & sUPS [2:00 (recht kurz)]

ca. 2.15-4.00, kabel eins:
Monty Python's The Meaning of Life {wenn wie RTL-ZWEI-Version; oder: Monty Python's Der Sinn des Lebens (od. ähnl.)} (Monty Python's The Meaning of Life; GB © 1983)
Patricia Quinn: sBH & OO & PO (bzw. OH) [0:39(-0:41)]
[unbekannt]: "sB" od. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:01]
[einige Unbekannte]: sUPS [0:27]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte (laut IMDb und CNDb darunter Carole Anne = Caroline Stevenson)]: OO & sPO [1:26] & OO [1:27 {nur einige:} 1:36]
(oder - wie bei arte-Version - teilw. eine Minute später)

2.15-3.45 (auch Donnerstag, 2.30-4.00), zdf_neo:
ANOTHER*48HRS.* {so} [= Und wieder 48Stunden {SAT.1-Version}] (ANOTHER 48HRS.; USA 1990)
(mind.)
Alisa Christensen: OH [1:20 1:23]
Kitten Natividad: OO [1:01 (recht kurz)]
Page Leong: OO [0:58 (recht kurz)]
[(jew.) (noch ?) unbekannt]: sD(-) (bzw. sD ?) [0:43 0:44 0:45 0:46]
[... Unbekannte]: OH (bzw. OO- ?) bzw. "sB" bzw. ... [1:20] bzw. "sB" bzw. ...

2.15-3.45, mdr:
Polizeiruf 110: Geliebter Mörder (BRD © 2008)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Naomi Krauss: OO [1:09] & OO(-) (rO[-]) [1:11-1:12]

4.15-4.35, Comedy Central:
Teachers {kein Folgentitel} (Teachers: [2.11] Dosey Don't; USA 2017)
Kim Matula: OH [0:10]

4.35-5.15, RTL:
C.S.I. - Den Tätern auf der Spur {oder (laut IMDb): CSI: Vegas}: Solange es Haie gibt (CSI: Crime Scene Investigation: [11.2] Pool Shark; USA 2010)
Holly Madison: sBI
Michelle Lee: sBI (z.T. als Leiche)
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern);
sofern tatsächlich diese Folge gesendet wird - der schlechten Programmübersicht des Senders ist das nicht zu entnehmen ...)

5.15-5.55, VOX:
CSI:NY[: Die Farbe des Todes] (CSI:NY: [2.12] Wasted; USA/CAN © 2006)
Claudia Mason: OH (mit Bodypainting) [... 0:05 0:06 0:18 0:25 0:34 0:35] & OH(-) (als Leiche) [0:07/0:08]
Gayle Brown: ...
Katie A. Keane: sBH [0:10 0:11] & OH- [0:14] (jeweils als Leiche)
Lisa Gleave: OH (mit aufgemaltem Badeanzug) [0:11/0:12 0:25(Foto) 0:33 0:34]
[einige (vlt. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: OH (mit Bodypainting) (& {mind. eine} sPO[-])
(Gleiches gilt bei diesem (ebenso unfähigen) Sender)

ca. 5.40-6.25, kabel eins:
Rosewood[: Gefährliche Kunst und tödliche Rache] (Rosewood: [1.11] Paralytics and Priorities; USA 2016)
Jaina Lee Ortiz: sBH [0:16 (recht kurz)] (mal wieder eine falsche Zeitangabe ["00:23:00"] bei Mr. Skin ...)
Lisa Vidal ?: sD [0:10] & ... [0:11 (recht kurz)]
[(noch) unbekannt]: (mind.) sD- [0:03]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD (li.) [0:22 (0:23 0:24)]


----------



## Anonymos (29 Dez. 2022)

Donnerstag(/Freitag), 29.(/30.) Dezember 2022:

6.20-7.00 und 5.45-6.30, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Familie Lowinski (BRD 2014)
Annette Frier: sD bzw. sD(-) [0:01 0:15 0:16 0:18 0:19 0:20?] & (mind.) sD-

9.40-11.10, WDR:
Unser Kindermädchen ist ein Millionär (BRD © 2006)
Edina Robinson: OO [0:44]
(0:53 nix)

9.45-10.30, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Vertrauensbruch (BRD © 2007)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Alexa Maria Surholt: sD(-) od. sD [0:01 0:02]

10.55-11.25, SWR:
Die Kirche bleibt im Dorf - Die neue SWR[-]Serie: Polterabend (BRD © 2015)
Elena Jesse: sBH (mit sD) [0:17]
Janna Striebeck: sD(+?) (li.) [0:09 (recht kurz)]
Meike Kircher: sD [0:04(zumind. kurz) 0:18-0:19] & sD(-)
[unbekannt]: OO (auf Fotomontage[n]) [0:00(kurz) 0:16 0:23 0:27]

10.55-12.20, zdf_neo:
Coneheads (USA 1993)
(mind.)
Michelle Burke: sBA [0:45] & sD(-) [0:55] & sD [0:57] & (mind.) sD- [0:59] & sD [1:00]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:59]
[(mind.) drei Unbekannte]: sBA [0:45]

[...]

13.30-15.45, arte:
Catch Me If You Can {oder (laut IMDb): Catch me if you can - Mein Leben auf der Flucht} (Catch Me If You Can; USA/CAN 2002)
Amy Adams: sBH [ca. 1:20]
Ellen Pompeo: OH+ [ca. 0:41]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und z.T. Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

13.55-15.25 und 2.50-4.30 (auch Freitag, 6.45-8.15), one:
Hubert und Staller: Unter Wölfen (BRD © 2016)
Anna Brüggemann: sUPS [0:05]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sPO unter sCT [0:34] bzw. sPO [0:34 0:36] bzw. sBH [(0:34) 0:37{zwei} (0:39)] bzw. sBH & sPO [0:37 0:38]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBH [1:21]

14.00-15.20, zdf_neo:
Die unglaubliche Reise in einem verrückten Flugzeug [= Airplane! {kabel-eins-/PRO7-Version}] (Airplane!; USA 1980)
Julie Hagerty: sBA [0:22 (0:23)]
Kitten Natividad: sexy (?) [0:40] & OO [0:45]
Lee Terri: sD(-) [0:59(kurz) 1:09/1:10 (1:13)]
Paula Marie Moody {laut IMDb}: sUPS [0:16]
Sandra Lee Gimpel {laut IMDb}: sUPS [0:16]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO bzw. ... (jew. auf Zschr.-Cover) [0:05] bzw. sexy [0:18 0:19] bzw. sD [ca. 0:32]

ca. 14.25-14.50 (auch Freitag, ca. 7.10-7.35), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Vorteil: Fettes, fliegendes Baby (TWO and a half MEN: [10.16] Advantage: Fat, Flying Baby; USA 2013)
Brooke D'Orsay: (mind.) sD- [0:09(-)0:10]
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sD(-) [0:13 (0:16)] & sD [0:17]

14.30-16.00 und 0.30-2.00, hr:
Die Hochzeit meiner Töchter (BRD © 2006)
Grit Stephan: sBH (sCT- ? & mit sD) [1:18]
Marita Marshall [eigtl. Marschall]: sexy [0:45 (0:46?)] & sNIP (li.) [(1:03) 1:04]
Susanna Simon: sD (li.) [0:18] & sNIP- (li.) [0:29]
Tina Ruland: sD [(0:22 0:23) 0:42 (0:43)] & sNIP [0:59] & sD(-) (li.) [1:20]

14.30-16.00, rbb:
Schokolade für den Chef (BRD © 2008)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Astrid Meyerfeldt: sD (li.) [(0:44) 0:47]

15.20-16.40, zdf_neo:
Die unglaubliche Reise in einem verrückten Raumschiff [= Airplane II: Die unglaubliche Reise in einem verrückten Raumschiff {frühere kabel-eins-Version}] (Airplane II: The Sequel; USA 1982)
Kitten Natividad {laut IMDb}: sexy (?) [1:11] (kein Gesicht im Bild)
Monique Gabrielle: OO (auf Monitor) [0:02]
[unbekannt]: OO [0:09]
[zwei Unbekannte]: OO (auf Monitor) [0:02]

15.25-16.15 (auch Freitag, 9.50-10.40), one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Countdown für Sabrina (Charlie's Angels: [2.15] Hours of Desperation; USA 1978)
Cheryl Ladd: sBI [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)] & sexy [0:35 0:41 (0:42)]

15.35-16.30 (auch Freitag, 13.45-14.35), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Das Buch der Schatten (Charmed: [1.1] Something Wicca This Way Comes; USA 1998)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:09(-0:10)] & sexy [0:14-0:15 (0:17) 0:18 0:19 (0:20) 0:41 (0:42)]

ca. 16.05-16.30 (auch Freitag, ca. 8.00-8.25), PRO 7:
the BIG BANG THEORY: Milch mit Valium (the BIG BANG THEORY: [2.1] The Bad Fish Paradigm; USA 2008)
Kaley Cuoco: sD [0:00 0:04(= Vorsp.; kurz)]

16.15-17.45 (auch Freitag, 5.10-6.40), mdr:
Ist ja irre - Cäsar liebt Kleopatra [= Cleo, Liebe und Antike] (Carry on Cleo; GB © 1964)
Amanda Barrie: OH(-?) (vlt. NA) [(0:43-)0:44] & "sB" [0:45-0:47 1:02-1:04 1:05/1:06] & (s?)PO- [1:08 (kurz)] & "sB" [1:09-1:10 1:11 1:19-1:21] & OH(-) (od. nur sugger. = sD(-) ?) [1:27]
Donna White, Gloria Johnson, Jane Lumb, Joanna Ford & Vicki Smith (jew. "Vestal Virgin (uncredited)" [laut IMDb]): sexy bzw. "sB" [0:32-0:33 0:34 0:35]
(Joan Sims: (zumind. sugger.) OH- ? [0:17-0:18])
Julie Stevens: "sB" (teilw. mit sD) [0:10-0:11 0:19] & sD [0:33]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: "sB" (mit sD) [(0:20) 0:21-0:22 0:24 0:25 0:26 0:27]

16.15-17.05 (auch Freitag, 5.55-6.45 und 10.40-11.30), one:
Die Kanzlei: Heiße Fracht (BRD © 2020)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Tijan Marei: (viel) sD [0:07] & (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:09] & sD(-) (re.) [(0:10) 0:28-0:29]

16.30-17.20 (auch Freitag, 14.35-15.30), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Teuflische Augen (Charmed: [1.2] I've Got You Under My Skin; USA 1998)
Alyssa Milano: sD [(0:00) 0:01(-)0:02] & sexy
Cynthia King: sD(-) (auf Foto) [0:07 0:21]
Shannen Doherty: sexy [0:35]

17.25-18.20 (auch Freitag, 8.40-9.30), ATV:
The Mentalist: Keine Rose ohne Dornen (The Mentalist: [3.19] Every Rose Has Its Thorn; USA 2011)
Marnette Patterson: sBH (mit sD) [0:23-0:24]
[mehrere (bzw. einige) Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:12 (0:13)]

ca. 17.30-18.25, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Die Brut Des {so} Bösen (Charmed: [4.21] Womb Raider; USA 2002)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:05] & sexy [0:08 0:09] & sNIP [(mind.) (0:09) 0:10 (0:11) 0:16 0:17 0:18 0:29 0:30-0:31 (0:34) 0:38]
Debbi Morgan: sexy [0:32]
Rose McGowan: (mind.) sD- [0:28] & sNIP [0:39]

18.05-20.15 (auch Freitag, 13.55-16.05), RTL ZWEI:
Asterix & Obelix GEGEN CAESAR (Astérix et Obélix contre César / Asterix e Obelix contro Cesare; BRD/FRA/ITA 1999)
{aus nicht ganz vollständiger Sichtung (der SAT.1-Version):}
Laetitia Casta: sD [0:14-0:15 0:16 0:17 (0:27) 0:31 0:41] & "sB" (mit sD) [1:09]
[einige Unbekannte]: "sB" [1:09]

ca. 18.25-19.20, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Der Engel Des {so} Schicksals (Charmed: [4.22] Witch Way Now?; USA 2002)
Alyssa Milano: sD(-) & sNIP [0:00] & sNIP [0:03 0:10-0:11 0:14 0:16 0:17/0:18 0:21/0:22 0:27 (0:31/0:32 0:33)] & (mind.) sD- [0:33]
Holly Marie Combs: sNIP [(mind.) 0:39 (kurz)]
Rose McGowan: sD [(0:12) 0:17/0:18 (0:23/)0:24 (0:30 0:33 0:34)] & sexy [0:42]

18.25-18.50 (auch Freitag, 15.00-15.20), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Rücken wir zusammen (Married with Children: [8.22] Ride Scare; USA 1994)
Shannon K. Dunn: sD(-) (bzw. sD ?) [0:09-0:11]

18.50-19.15 (auch Freitag, 15.20-15.50), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Das Idol (Married with Children: [8.23] The Legend of Ironhead Haynes; USA 1994)
Christina Applegate: sNIP [0:08]

19.00-19.25 (auch Freitag, 17.50-18.15), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Mein erstes Mal (TWO and a half MEN: [11.7] Some Kind of Lesbian Zombie; USA 2013)
Amber Tamblyn: (mind.) sD- [(0:00-)0:01] & sD [0:06/0:07]
Madison Dylan: sD(-) [(0:04-)0:05] & sBH [0:12 0:14-0:15]

19.55-20.15 (auch Freitag, 19.00-19.25), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Ein Eissandwich im Ofen (TWO and a half MEN: [11.11] Tazed in the Lady Nuts; USA 2014)
Aly Michalka: sBH (mit sD) [0:02-0:03]

20.15-22.10 und 0.45-2.25, ServusTV:
Nirgendwo (BRD/ÖST 2016)
{teilw. noch zu überprüfende Daten:}
(mind.)
Amelie Kiefer: sexy [0:37] & sBH (z.T. mit sD) [0:58-0:59 1:00]
Jella Haase: sexy (Unterhose) [0:13 (1:00)]
Saskia Rosendahl: OO [0:03] & sBH [0:47] & sBH & Oops [0:48] & sBH [0:48/0:49] & (mind.) OO- (rO-) [0:49 (recht kurz)] & OO [0:56-0:57] & OO- (lO-) [1:01] & (mind.) sPO- [1:03] & ... (auf Foto) [1:31]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OH- [0:07] & OO(-?) [0:08] bzw. sBH & (mind.) sPO- [1:18]

20.15-22.21 (auch Freitag, 21.50-23.56), Disney Channel:
William Shakespeares Romeo + Julia (William Shakespeare’s Romeo + Juliet; USA 1996)
(mind.)
Claire Danes: OH- [1:14-1:15 1:16] & OH(-) [1:17] & PO(-) (mit nPU- ?) [1:20 (sehr kurz)] (Mr. Skins "High Definition Nudity Discovery" Oops- (li.) [1:1X] ist schon auf einem (Stand-)Bild kaum erkennbar ...)
Diane Venora: Oops (re.) [0:15 (sehr kurz)] & sD (entgegen Mr. Skin nicht "left nipple")
[mehrere bzw. (mind.) eine Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. mit sD) [0:47 0:48-0:49 0:55 (0:56)]

20.15-22.00, Super RTL:
Wickie auf großer Fahrt (BRD 2011)
Ella-Maria Gollmer: "sB" [0:32-0:35] & OH- [0:35]
Eva Padberg: "sB" [0:32-0:35] & OH- [0:35]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: "sB" [0:32-0:35] & OH- [0:35]

ca. 20.15-22.25 und 0.45-2.35, sixx:
Safe Haven - Wie ein Licht in der Nacht (Safe Haven; USA 2013)
Julianne Hough: sBI (mit sD) [ca. 0:38] & OH- (gemäß Bildern bzw. Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

20.15-22.20 und 3.35-5.15, Tele 5:
Spione wie wir {oder: Spies Like Us} (Spies Like Us; USA 1985)
(Donna Dixon: sexy ? [0:40])
Heidi Sorenson: sBH [0:09]
Vanessa Angel: sBH [1:09 1:27]

20.15-21.44, ORF 1:
Der Schuh des Manitu [Extra Large] (BRD 2001)
Hanina Banaga & Patricia Dick {laut IMDb}: "sB" [0:04-0:05]
Marie Bäumer: sD [(0:40-)0:41(-)0:42 (0:43) 0:47] (& OH- ? [0:53]) & sD [(0:54) 1:05-1:08 1:12(-1:13) (1:14 1:16) 1:22]
Natalia Avelon: Oops (wohl kaum OO- [rO-]) [0:04] & OH (auf Foto) [0:33]

21.50-23.25, zdf_neo:
Beverly Hills Cop II (USA 1987)
Catrin Cole: sD [0:05]
Peggy Sands [= Peggy McIntaggart]: OO [0:47 (recht kurz)]
Susan Lentini: sD [1:07 1:08]
Teal Roberts: sPO & sBH bzw. OO [0:44-0:47 (mit Unterbrechungen)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBH [0:44] bzw. sD [1:09 1:10]
[mehrere bzw. einige "Playboy Playmates" (Alana Soares, Kymberly Herrin, Kymberly Paige, Luann Lee, Ola Ray, Rebecca Ferratti u./od. Venice Kong) bzw. "Playboy Models" (Anne Lammot, Kari Whitman, Leilani Soares, Marlenne Kingsland, Monet Swann, Natalie Smith, Pamela Santini u./od. Sarah Quick)]: sBI bzw. sexy (bzw. {mind. eine} sPO-) [1:08 (1:09)] bzw. sPO bzw. sBI [1:10]

21.53-23.13 (auch Freitag, 2.18-3.37), ORF 1:
TRaumschiff {mit Schrägstrich durch T} Surprise - Periode 1 (BRD 2004)
Anja Kling: sexy [bes. 0:26/0:27] & sD [0:54 (0:58) 1:06 (1:12)]
Stacia Widmer: sD [0:11-0:12 & gegen Ende]
(im ORF ist der Film offenbar kürzer als bei PRO 7 und SAT.1)

22.00-23.30, rbb:
Polizeiruf 110: Die Prüfung (BRD © 2005)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Michaela May: sNIP(-?) (li.) [0:55] & (sCT- ? &) sNIP [1:26]

22.00-23.45 (auch Freitag, 15.15-17.00) ORF III:
Die Piefke-Saga, 4. Teil: Die Erfüllung (BRD/ÖST 1992)
(mind.)
Sabine Cruso: OO [in 2 Szenen, u.a. 1:15] (ungeprüfte Fremddaten aus zwei Quellen;
nach der letzten (wertlosen) Ausstrahlung war das ORF-Video leider nur in Österreich verfügbar)

22.19-0.20 und 2.23-4.24, 3sat:
El Dorado (USA 1966)
Charlene Holt: sD [ca. 0:48] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

22.20-0.30 und 2.10-3.55, ATV II:
THREE KINGS - Es ist schön[,] König zu sein {oder (laut ATV) nur: Three Kings} (Three Kings; USA/AUS 1999)
Judy Greer: sBH [0:04]
(Film nur bis 0:10 gesehen, aber von Bildern her ist nichts Weiteres bekannt)

22.30-23.15, phoenix:
History[: Cäsar und Kleopatra - Macht oder Liebe? {laut Sender}] (BRD © 2018)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Pegah Ferydoni: OO [0:00 (recht kurz)] & "sB" [0:04 0:09] & OO [0:20 (recht kurz)] & sNIP [0:29] & sexy od. ~"sB" [0:34(recht kurz) 0:40]
[einige Unbekannte]: OO [0:40]

23.05-0.00 und 3.05-3.55, ServusTV:
Der Name der Rose [Folge 5] (The Name of the Rose = Il nome della rosa, Episode 5; ITA/BRD 2019)
Antonia Fotaras [= Nina Fotaras]: OO+ bzw. OO [0:25/0:26]

23.13-0.52, ORF 1:
Safari - Match Me If You Can (BRD 2018)
Angela Ascher: OO (rO)
Diana Marie Müller: OH (vlt. NA)
Elisa Schlott: OO & PO- & sBH (mit sD) & sBI (zumind. Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD)
Friederike Kempter: OO & OO- (lO-) & PO (& sBH- ?)
Janina Fautz: sexy (Unterhose)
Juliane Köhler (50+): PU & PO & NA
Sunnyi Melles (50+): OH- & sD(-) & sexy
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung[en])

23.15-1.25, PULS 4:
Kingsman: The Secret Service (GB/USA 2014)
Hanna Alström: PO mit nPU- [ca. 1:58] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)
Sofia Boutella: sexy ? (gemäß Szenenbeschreibung)

23.30-0.55, rbb:
Edgar Wallace: DER MÖNCH MIT DER _PEITSCHE_ (BRD © 1967)
Grit Böttcher: sNIP (?) [0:17 0:20 0:21] & sBI [0:28/0:29] & sexy (etw. Bik.-Hose) [0:29 0:30]
Uschi Glas: sBA [0:30 (0:52-)0:53]
[etliche Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA [0:28/0:29 0:30 0:52-0:53]

23.35-2.15, Das Erste:
Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod (C'era una volta il West / Once Upon a Time in the West = There Was Once the West; ITA/USA 1968)
Claudia Cardinale: OH & sD (gemäß Bildern)

0.20-2.05, RTL ZWEI:
Cold Skin - Insel der Kreaturen (Cold Skin = La piel fría / Cold Skin; ESP/FRA 2017)
Aura Garrido: "PU" & "PO" (mit grauem Bodypainting und zumind. teilw. Fake ["prosthetics" (bzw. "cgi" ?)]) [ca. 1:30 ...] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

1.25-2.50, SWR:
Schubert in Love [= Schubert in Love: Vater werden ist (nicht) schwer {laut IMDb}] (BRD © 2016)
Hildegard Schroedter (50+): sBH [1:05 (recht kurz)]
Luise Wolfram: sBH (mit sD) [0:42 (recht kurz)]
Marie Leuenberger: sexy (Slip) [0:35] & sBH [(0:46/0:47) 0:49]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy bzw. (etw.) sBH (von re. Seite) od. sexy (Sport-BH) (sehr kurz) bzw. sexy (Sport-BH) [0:42]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sexy (Sport-BH) [0:41]

1.30-3.00, ZDF:
Das Mädchen am Strand, Teil 2 (BRD © 2020)
Tijan Marei: sexy [0:49 (recht kurz)]
(Teil 1 nicht gesehen)

1.40-3.30, mdr:
Falco - Verdammt, wir leben noch! (ÖST/BRD © 2008)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Doris Golpashin: OO (& (kurz) PO ?) [0:17-0:19] & PO [0:19]
Katja Gerstl od. {so Mr. Skin} Bodydouble: (OO- (rO-) ? (sehr kurz) &) PO [0:32]
Martina Hirsch & Yulia Sheshina & [unbekannt]: {zwei} OO bzw. {eine} (mind.) OO- & PO [0:36]
Patricia Aulitzky: OO & PO [0:46] & OO(-) (rO[-]) [0:51]
Sunnyi Melles: sD(-) (li.) [0:04]
[(noch) unbekannt]: sD(-) [1:01]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: OO bzw. PO (auf Fotos) [0:36]
[unbekannt]: OO+ (auf Foto) [0:04]

5.00-7.00, RTL ZWEI:
Shakespeare in Love (USA(/GB?) 1998)
Gwyneth Paltrow: sD [0:25] & OO [0:45] & OO+ [0:46/0:47] & sexy [0:50 (kurz)] & OO [0:51(rO) 0:52 0:53] & sD [0:57 (1:26 1:47)]
Jill Baker: sD(-) [0:24]
Sandra Reinton: OO- od. Oops [0:17] & sD [(1:01/)1:02 1:03 (1:32)]
[unbekannt]: sD [1:29]
[zwei (mir) Unbekannte (Lucy Speed, Patricia Potter u./od. Rachel Clarke ?)]: sD [1:06 1:07]

5.10-5.50, VOX:
CSI:NY[: Personenschaden] (CSI:NY: [2.13] Risk; USA 2006)
Sandra McCoy: sexy (Unterhose) (gemäß Bild)

5.20-6.15, ATV II:
Mit _Herz_ und Handschellen: Bombenstimmung (BRD © 2005)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Katharina Kalle: sPO (recht kurz) & sBH [0:11] & sBH (mit sD) [0:13 0:14]


----------



## Anonymos (29 Dez. 2022)

Freitag(/Samstag), 30.(/31.) Dezember 2022:

6.40-7.25, zdf_neo:
Ich heirate eine Familie...: Neuigkeiten (BRD(/ÖST) © 1986)
Grit Boettcher: sBA [(0:30 0:31) 0:32 0:33 0:34]
Thekla Carola Wied: sNIP (?) [0:33] & sBA [0:34-0:35] & sNIP [0:39 0:40(kurz) (0:41?)]
[... Unbekannte]: sBA bzw. sBI [0:29-0:34 (mit Unterbrechungen)]

8.55-9.40, zdf_neo:
Ich heirate eine Familie...: Schumanns Winterreise, Teil 2 (BRD(/ÖST) © 1985)
Julia Biedermann: sBI [0:40]
Thekla Carola Wied: sNIP & (sehr kurz) (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:07] & (mind.) sD- [0:39 (recht kurz)]

9.40-11.05 und 4.25-5.55, zdf_neo:
Wayne's World (USA 1992)
Lara Flynn Boyle: sexy
Tia Carrere: sBI [ca. 1:17? 1:27] & sD & sexy
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

10.46-11.08, ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger - [Med School]: [[Unsere Höllenwoche]] ([scrubs] - [Med School]: [[9.11]] Our Dear Leaders; USA © 2010)
Nicky Whelan: (mind.) sD- [0:06 0:11] & sD(-) (li.) [0:12/0:13] & (mind.) sD- [0:16]

11.05-12.35 (auch Samstag, 5.55-7.20), zdf_neo:
Wayne's World 2 (USA 1993)
Drew Barrymore: sD(-)
Heather Locklear: sexy (?)
Kim Basinger: sD & sNIP
(jeweils gemäß Bild[ern])

11.08-11.29, ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger - [Med School]: [[Unsere Fahrkünste]] ([scrubs] - [Med School]: [[9.12]] Our Driving Issues; USA © 2010)
Nicky Whelan: sD (li.) [0:08]

11.29-11.52, ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger - [Med School]: [[Unser Dankeschön]] ([scrubs] - [Med School]: [[9.13]] Our Thanks; USA © 2010)
Nicky Whelan: sD [(0:00) 0:04(li.) 0:11]

ca. 11.50-12.15, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine wunderschönen Haare ([scrubs]: [[5.15]] My Extra Mile; USA © 2006)
Judy Reyes: sD [0:18(/0:19)]
Maria Menounos: sD(-) od. sD [0:13 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [0:18]

12.35-13.55 und 23.30-0.50, zdf_neo:
Ace Ventura - Ein tierischer Detektiv (Ace Ventura: Pet Detective; USA 1994)
(mind.)
Rebecca Ferratti: sD
Sean Young: sBH
(jeweils gemäß Bildern)

13.30-15.15, arte:
Die drei Musketiere (The Three Musketeers = The Three Musketeers: The Queen's Diamonds / Los tres mosqueteros: Los diamantes de la reina = Los tres mosqueteros; USA/GB/ESP/PAN 1973)
Raquel Welch: sNIP [ca. 0:31] & sD (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

14.20-15.10, WDR:
Morden im Norden: Aus Liebe (BRD © 2019)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Anna von Haebler: (sD- ? [0:01] &) sBH (auf Handybild bzw. Foto) [0:32 0:33]

14.30-16.00 und 4.05-5.35, hr:
Die Insel[-]Ärztin: Neustart auf Mauritius (BRD/Mauritius © 2018)
Anja Knauer: sBI [0:00 0:01] & sexy (?) [0:10/0:11] & (mind.) sD- (bzw. sexy [?]) [0:12(-0:13)] & sexy (?) [0:14] & (mind.) sD- [0:25] & sBH (recht dunkel) [1:11] & OH [1:12 (recht kurz)] & sBI [1:14 1:15 1:16(Bik.-Obertl.)]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.)

14.30-16.00, rbb:
Lottoschein ins Glück (BRD © 2003)
Mariele Millowitsch: sD [0:33 0:34 0:50(recht kurz)] & sBA(-) [0:53]
Marie-Lou Sellem: sBA [0:53]

15.15-16.55, arte:
Die vier Musketiere: Die Rache der Mylady [= Die vier Halunken der Königin {laut IMDb}] (The Four Musketeers (The Revenge of Milady) = The Four Musketeers = The Four Musketeers: Milady's Revenge / Los cuatro mosqueteros: La venganza de Milady / On l'appelait Milady; PAN/ESP(/FRA/GB) © 1974)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Faye Dunaway: sD [0:11 0:12] & OH- [0:13] & sD(-) [0:48 (0:49) 0:50/0:51 (0:52 0:53)]
Raquel Welch: sD [0:10 0:35 0:36 0:37 1:21 1:25 1:26/1:27]
[(noch) unbekannt]: sD [0:19]

15.20-16.00, zdf_neo:
Die Schwarzwaldklinik: Die Reise nach Amerika [Teil 2] (BRD(/ÖST) © 1987)
Anja Kruse: sexy (bzw. sWS- ?) [0:04-0:06]

15.25-16.15, one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Drei Engel auf Diamantenjagd (Charlie's Angels: [2.16] Diamond in the Rough; USA © 1978)
Cheryl Ladd: sBI [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)] & sexy [0:09] & sBA (mit sD) [0:26 0:28] & sD (bei (s)BA-) [0:28 0:29 0:30 (0:31 [Foto])]
Jaclyn Smith: sNIP- [0:20 0:25-0:26 0:29 0:30] & sexy [ca. 0:33 0:36 0:41 0:42 0:43 (0:44)]
Kate Jackson: sNIP- ? [0:06]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBA(-) [0:24] bzw. sBA bzw. sBI [0:26] bzw. sexy [(0:29) 0:30]
[drei Unbekannte]: sBI [0:24]

ca. 15.30-17.05 (auch Samstag, ca. 23.45-1.20), kabel eins:
Die nackte Kanone (The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad! = The Naked Gun; USA 1988)
Brinke Stevens: PO & {gemäß Bild} nPU- (& OO- (rO-) ?) [0:04 (recht bzw. sehr kurz)]
Lorali Hart: sBH (mit sD) [0:45 0:46]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: PO bzw. (mind.) OH- [0:04 (recht kurz)]

ca. 15.40-16.05 (auch Samstag, ca. 6.30-6.50), PRO 7:
the BIG BANG THEORY: Das Conan-Spiel (the BIG BANG THEORY: [2.3] The Barbarian Sublimation; USA 2008)
Kaley Cuoco: sD [0:01 0:02 0:03(=Vorsp.) (0:04/0:05)] & sNIP- [0:06] & sD(-) [0:07-0:08] & sNIP- & (mind.) sD- [0:09]

15.40-17.30, SRF 1:
Die Gärtnerin von Versailles (A Little Chaos; GB 2014)
Kate Winslet: OH+ (OO- (lO-) od. Oops ?)
Kirsty Oswald: OO [ca. 1:25]
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

16.00-16.25, PULS 4:
how i met your mother[: Die Hummertherapie] (how i met your mother: [8.9] Lobster Crawl; USA 2012)
Alyson Hannigan: sD(-) [0:11 0:13 (0:16 0:17)]
Chelan Simmons: (mind.) sD- [0:09]
Cobie Smulders: sD(-) [(0:18) 0:19]

ca. 16.05-16.35 (auch Samstag, ca. 6.50-7.15), PRO 7:
the BIG BANG THEORY: Planet Bollywood (the BIG BANG THEORY: [2.4] The Griffin Equivalency; USA 2008)
Kaley Cuoco: sD [0:00-0:01 0:03(= Vorsp.)]

16.15-17.05, one:
Die Kanzlei: Feuer und Flamme (BRD © 2020)
Stephanie Gossger: OO [0:11 0:12(recht kurz)] & PU bzw. OO [0:15/0:16] & PU [0:45] & OO & (recht kurz) PO [0:46]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: NA [0:11] bzw. PO & OO-- [?] (lO--) [0:15] bzw. PO & PU bzw. PO & OO [0:15/0:16] bzw. PO bzw. NA (?) bzw. PO(-?) (seitl.) & OO [0:45]

16.25-17.20, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Rendezvous mit einem Geist (Charmed: [1.4] Dead Man Dating; USA 1998)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [(0:09 0:10) 0:16]
Holly Marie Combs: sD [0:06/0:07]

16.30-17.20, ATV:
Hawaii Five-0: Ein alter Bekannter (Hawaii Five-0: [3.2] Kanalua; USA © 2012)
Grace Park: sBI & sPO- [0:00] & sBI [0:01 0:03(= Vorsp.; kurz)]
Michelle Borth: sBI & sPO- [0:00] & sBI [0:01 0:04] & (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:22]
[mehrere bzw. einige Unbekannte]: sBI [0:00 0:01]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI [0:16 (recht kurz)]

ca. 16.35-17.00 (auch Samstag, ca. 7.10-7.40), PRO 7:
the BIG BANG THEORY: Homo Novus Automobilis (the BIG BANG THEORY: [2.5] The Euclid Alternative; USA 2008)
Kaley Cuoco: sNIP [0:01-0:02] & sD [0:02 (= Vorsp.)] & sD(-) [0:13-0:14]

16.55-17.20, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Alan Harper, Frauenbeglücker (TWO and a half MEN: [11.5] Alan Harper, Pleasing Women Since 2003; USA 2013)
Amber Tamblyn: sD [ca. 0:17]
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sD [0:00]

17.00-18.35, ORF III:
Das Mädchen aus der Torte (BRD/ÖST © 1999)
Gudrun Landgrebe: (sD(-) (im Spiegel) bzw.) sD (recht kurz) [(0:53/)0:54]
Marion Mitterhammer: sBH (mit sD) & (recht kurz) sPO [0:31] & sD od. sD(-) [1:06]
Ursula Buschhorn: OO [0:00 (sehr kurz)] (& sexy ? [0:25/0:26]) & OH [0:26/0:27] & OO- (lO-) & (recht kurz) PO & {andere Szene} sD(-) [0:28] & sNIP [0:47]

ca. 17.05-18.40 (auch Samstag, ca. 1.20-2.45), kabel eins:
The Naked Gun 2½: The Smell of Fear - Die nackte Canone 2 ½ {so jedenfalls bei anderen Sendern} (The Naked Gun 2½: The Smell of Fear; USA 1991)
Priscilla Presley: OH- (Bodydouble mögl.) [0:44]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:27 0:28]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:23 0:33]
[etliche Unbekannte]: sBI [0:06]

18.35-20.15, ORF III:
Eine fast perfekte Hochzeit (ÖST © 1999)
Elfi Eschke: sD(-) (& (kurz) nPU- ?) [0:04] & sBH (mit sD) [0:05] & sD [0:06(-)0:07 0:08 0:09-0:10 0:11 0:12 0:13-0:14 0:15-0:16] & sBH (mit sD) [0:16] & OH- (od. NA ?) [0:55] & (mind.) OH- od. NA- bzw. PO- [1:17/1:18] & sPO (re. Hälfte) [1:21 (recht kurz)] & sD [1:22 1:26(kurz)] & (mind.) sD-

ca. 18.40-20.15 (auch Samstag, ca. 2.45-4.05)_, _kabel eins:
Naked Gun 33 1/3: The Final Insult - Die nackte Kanone 33 1/3 (Naked Gun 33 1/3: The Final Insult; USA 1994)
(mind.)
Anna Nicole Smith: sD [0:15(Foto) (0:16)] & sBA (mit sD) [0:43-0:44] & sD [0:45 (0:47-0:48) 0:50 0:51] & sD & OH- (ob. RÜ) [0:52] & sD [0:53 (0:57) 1:04]
Julie Strain: sD (unter sCT) [0:22]
Lorali Hart: sD(-) [0:09]
Pia Zadora: sD(-) bzw. sexy [1:02 1:03-1:04]
Priscilla Presley: sexy (?) [0:23-0:24]
Raquel Welch: sexy (?) [0:56 0:57-0:58 0:59-1:01]
(Wylie Small: ~sD od. OH ? [0:11])
[(mind.) drei Unbekannte]: sBI [0:05]

19.25-19.55, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Baseball. Busen. Busen. Baseball (TWO and a half MEN: [11.12] Baseball. Boobs. Boobs. Baseball.; USA 2014)
Brooke Lyons: sD(-) [0:09-0:10] & sBH (z.T. mit sD) [0:11 0:14]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBH [0:11 0:14 (0:15) 0:16]

19.55-20.15, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Tot, tot, Koma, Florida (TWO and a half MEN: [11.13] Bite Me, Supreme Court; USA 2014)
Andrea Carlisle: (mind.) sD- [0:08]
Maria Zyrianova: sBH (mit sD) [0:15]

20.15-23.30 und 1.30-4.55, RTL ZWEI:
The Wolf of Wall Street (USA 2013)
{auf FSK16-Version beruhende Zeitangaben:}
Carla Corvo: sD & (kurz) NA (?) [0:40]
Cristin Milioti: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:52]
Dierdre Reimold: sBA [1:25/1:26]
Jaclyn (M.) Keys: sD & (auf Standbild) OH- & sPO [0:46]
Katarina Cas: sBH & sPO- [1:44] & PU & PO [2:25]
Krista Ashworth: OO [0:46]
Madison McKinley (Garton): sBA & sPO- [1:25/1:26]
Margot Robbie: sBH & sPO [0:02] & sD [(0:51) 0:52] & PU & {andere Szene} OO [0:56] & sD & Oops- (li.) [0:57] & sD [0:57/0:58] & sD(-) [1:04? 1:06] & sBI [1:08] & sD [(1:08) 1:10 1:11] & sexy [1:13] & "nPU-NA" od. nPU [1:13 (kurz)] & sUPS (od. ... ?) [1:14 (kurz)] & OO(-?) [1:44] & sBH- mit sD(-?) [2:33]
Natalie Bensel: PO [0:02/0:03]
[... (vlt. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: PU (& z.T. PO) bzw. OO (& z.T. sPO) bzw. PO bzw. OH bzw. sPO bzw. sBH bzw. sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sBA

20.15-0.05, VOX:
Titanic (USA 1997)
Kate Winslet: sD(-) [(mind.) 0:35] & sCT- od. sNIP & (bildformatabhängig) OO+ & PO- od. PU & PO [1:22] & OO [1:23]

20.15-21.45 (auch Samstag, 13.00-14.35), zdf_neo:
“Crocodile” Dundee [= Crocodile Dundee - Ein Krokodil zum Küssen {laut IMDb}] (“Crocodile” Dundee = Crocodile Dundee; AUS 1986)
Linda Kozlowski: sBA- [0:25 0:26 0:27/0:28] & (sBA- bzw.) sPO & sBA [(0:29-)0:30] & sBA- [0:31-0:32 0:33-0:34] & sexy [1:07]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: (mind.) sD- [1:07]
[unbekannt]: sexy [1:07 1:09]

ca. 20.15-22.35 (auch Samstag, ca. 0.30-2.35), PRO 7:
Suicide Squad (Suicide Squad = Task Force X; USA(/CAN?) 2016)
(mind.)
Cara Delevingne: sBH [ca. 0:34] & (mind.) sexy [ca. 0:41]
Margot Robbie: ... [ca. 0:11] & sBH & sPO- [ca. 0:46] & sBH ? [ca. 1:07]
(z.T. gemäß Bildern; (vlt. auf "Extended Cut" beruhende) Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin;
Manches kommt wahrsch. nur in der gut 10 Min. längeren "Extended Version" des Films vor)

20.15-21.15, ZDF:
Die Chefin: Mein Mord (BRD(/ÖST/CH) © 2021)
Clara Sindel: sBH od. "sB" [0:00 0:01 (0:02) (jew. auf Fotos: ) 0:12-0:14 0:15 0:49]

20.15-21.10, RTL UP:
Der Lehrer: Du vermisst sie wirklich, oder? (BRD o.J. [2016 od. 2017])
Cosima Henman: (mind.) sD- [0:01 (0:02)] & sexy [0:04]
Jessica Ginkel: (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:31]

ca. 20.15-22.10, sixx:
Monsieur Claude und seine Töchter (Qu'est-ce qu'on a fait au Bon Dieu?; FRA 2014)
{aus Teilsichtung (nur erstes Filmdrittel)}:
Elodie [eigtl. Élodie] Fontan: sexy od. sPO- [0:19] & sexy [0:20]

ca. 20.15-22.20, kabel eins:
Die Goonies (The Goonies; USA 1985)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Kerri Green (bzw. Stuntdouble ? [laut IMDb: Sandra Lee Gimpel]): sUPS [(zumind. in 2. Filmhälfte) mehrf.] (keine Evidenz für erwähnenswertes sWS, also nicht bloß nasse Kleidung)

20.15-22.25 (auch Samstag, 18.05-20.15), ATV:
Dieses bescheuerte Herz (BRD 2017)
Helen de Muro ?: sBH & OO [ca. 0:45]
Rilana Nitsch: sD [1:06]

20.15-22.45, PULS 4:
Jurassic World (USA 2015)
Bryce Dallas Howard: sD(-) [ca. 1:47] (& sexy ?) (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

21.10-22.00, RTL UP:
Der Lehrer: Irgendwie war's besser, als er noch nicht geredet hat... (BRD o.J. [2016 od. 2017])
Cosima Henman: sexy [0:02 (0:15) 0:16 (0:17) 0:22 0:23 0:26]
Jeanne Goursaud: (mind.) sD- [(0:06) 0:07(kurz)]
Mascha von Kreisler: sexy [0:02] & sD [0:15 (0:16 0:30[kurz])]

21.50-23.30 und 1.00-2.45, ORF III:
Omamamia (BRD 2012)
Miriam Stein: OH+ & {andere Szene} OO(-) [0:13] & sD(-) [0:14 0:16 0:17 0:49 0:50 0:51] & sNIP (?) [0:53] & sexy (Unterhose) (& (recht kurz) sNIP [od. sCT-]) [0:54-0:55] & sD(-) [1:02-1:03] & sD [1:06-1:07]


22.05-0.45 (auch Samstag, 1.45-4.00), Tele 5:
Cowboys vs. {oder: vs} Dinosaurs (USA 2015)
Casey Fitzgerald: sBI & Oops [ca. 0:10f.]
Heather Foote: sBI [ca. 0:10f.]
Jamie Greany: sBI [ca. 0:10f.] & sBI (zumind. von hint.) & sPO(-)
Madison Kent: sBI [ca. 0:10f.]
Sara Malakul Lane: sD [ca. 0:53]
Stephanie Michelle Bonner: sBH [(mind.) ca. 0:23]
(jeweils laut Mr. Skin)

ca. 22.10-0.15, sixx:
Keinohrhasen (BRD 2007)
Brigitte Zeh: sBH [1:21] (& OH- ? [1:22])
Florentine Lahme: OH [0:54]
Jeanne Tremsal: sBH(-) [0:13]
Nina Proll: sD [0:19-0:20 (0:21-0:22)]
Nora Tschirner: OH(-) (od. NA) [0:12/0:13] & OO [0:56] & OO bzw. (kurz) PU od. OO+ (& (kurz) PO) [1:09/1:10]
[unbekannt]: sexy (auf Fernsehstandbild) [1:06]

23.00-1.05, BR:
La fille de D'Artagnan - DʹArtagnans Tochter {so jedenfalls bei mdr-Version} (La fille de D'Artagnan; FRA © 1994)
Charlotte Kady: sexy [0:53 0:54] & sD [1:16 1:17 (1:41) 1:49-1:51 (1:52 2:01)] & (mind.) sD-
Maria Pitarresi: PU & PO [1:46] (Zeitangabe bei Mr. Skin ["01:21:00"] ist falsch)
Sophie Marceau: sD [(mind.) 0:31 0:33-0:37 0:38 0:39-0:40] & sD (& Oops- ?) [0:41] & sD [0:42 0:44-0:45] & OO [0:59] & OO (bzw. sD+ [re.]) [1:21(/1:22)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:33 0:34]

23.05-0.50 und 2.20-4.00, SRF zwei:
Paula Patton: OO [ca. 0:15] & sBH & (mind.) sPO- [ca. 0:20] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von CNDb-Reviewer "Ghostwords")

23.10-0.35, ZDF:
Undine (BRD/FRA © 2020)
Julia Franz Richter (?): sPO- [1:02]
Paula Beer: sWS (sNIP [od. sCT-?]) [0:15 (0:16?)] & OO- (lO-) [0:22 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [0:38] & sNIP (zumind. li.) [0:41]

23.30-1.30 (auch Samstag, 2.50-4.30), RTL ZWEI:
Black Water - Gefangen in der Tiefe {laut Sender; oder (laut IMDb): Black Water} (Black Water; CAN/USA 2018)
Courtney B [= Blythe] Turk: OH (li.) & sBH (mit sD) [ca. 0:08] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)
Jasmine Waltz: sD(-?) (bei Sport-BH) (gemäß Szenenbeschreibung)

23.35-0.10, RTL UP:
_Die Camper_: " Der Teppichhändler " {so} (BRD o.J. [2001 od. 2002])
Dana Golombek: sD(-) (re.) [0:01 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) od. sD [0:02] & sD(-) [0:03 0:05(recht kurz) 0:06] & sD(-) od. sD (li.) [0:08]

23.45-1.25, mdr:
Jeanny - Das 5. Mädchen (BRD/ÖST © 2021)
Susanne Gschwendtner: (mind.?) sD- (li.) [1:11 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- (re.) [1:14 (2x recht kurz)] {kein gutes sD}
Theresa Riess: sexy [0:17 0:35] & (mind.) sD- [0:35] & sexy (?) [0:53] & sBI [1:04] & sPO- [1:30 (recht kurz)]

0.00-1.55, arte:
Camille - verliebt nochmal! (Camille redouble; FRA 2012)
Judith Chemla: PU [0:36] & sexy od. (seitl.) sPO- [0:37] (auch gemäß Bildern)
Noémie Lvovsky: sD [0:58]
(ungeprüfte Fremddaten)

0.10-0.35, RTL UP:
_Die Camper_: " Der Liebesbrief " {so} (BRD o.J. [2001 od. 2002])
Dana Golombek: sD (re.) [0:01] & sNIP [0:21]
Natascha Hockwin: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:03]
[(mind.) eine Unbekannte]: sBA
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.)

ca. 0.15-2.25, sixx:
Zweiohrküken (BRD 2009)
Edita Malovcic: sD [(0:11) 0:24 0:25-0:27]
Nora Tschirner: (Fake-"OO" [0:03] &) sexy [0:13 0:25-0:27]
Pegah Ferydoni: sBH [0:57-0:58]

ca. 0.25-2.10, kabel eins:
I Spy (USA 2002)
Famke Janssen: sexy (Slip) (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen)
[... (noch ?) Unbekannte]: sBH (gemäß Szenenbeschreibung)

0.25-1.50, SRF 1:
Frauen am Rande des Nervenzusammenbruchs (Mujeres al borde de un ataque de nervios; ESP 1988)
Carmen Maura: sCT [0:55] & sD(-) [1:04 1:18 1:21]
(wahrsch.) Eva González: sBH [0:26/0:27]
Julieta Serrano (50+): sUPS [1:18]
María Barranco: sUPS- [0:37] & sD(-) [0:42]

0.35-0.55, RTL UP:
_Die_ _Camper_: " Die Krötenwanderung " {so} (BRD o.J. [2001 od. 2002])
Dana Golombek: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:16 (recht kurz)]

0.35-2.05 (auch Samstag, 23.40-1.25), ATV:
D♂kt♀rspiele {so} (BRD 2014)
Ella-Maria Gollmer: sBI [0:05 0:29 0:30 (0:31) 0:32] & sexy (od. OH- ?) [0:37] & sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:47 0:49(-)0:50 0:51 0:52/0:53] & sD [0:59 1:00] & PO (vlt. Bodydouble) [1:10/1:11] & NA [1:11]
Lisa Vicari: sexy [0:22] & sBI [(0:28?) 0:29 0:30 0:32 0:37(Bik.-Obertl.)] & sBH [0:55 1:26]
Olga von Luckwald: sBI (mit sD) [0:05-0:06 0:29 0:30] & sBH (mit sD) [0:41 0:52]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: OH- [0:56] & (mind.) OH- [0:58 (recht kurz)]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA

ca. 1.00-3.00 (auch Samstag, ca. 2.35-4.35), PRO 7:
SON OF A GUN (AUS(/...?) © 2013)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Alicia Vikander: (mind.) sD- [0:35] & sD [0:36] & OO [0:48] & OO(-) [0:50]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: ... (recht kurz) bzw. ... (im Hintergr.) [0:47] bzw. sexy [0:47/0:48] bzw. sBI [0:48]
[mehrere bzw. ein(ig)e Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. mit sD) [0:36 0:37]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:34]

ca. 1.15-1.40 und 4.20-4.40, SAT.1:
Sechserpack: Spiel, Spass {so} & Spannung (BRD 2007)
Emily Wood: sUPS [0:03/0:04]
Shirin Soraya: sD [0:02]

1.20-1.40, RTL UP:
Das Amt: Der Neue (BRD o.J. [1999 od. 2000])
(Claudia Scarpatetti: nix)
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO (auf Kalenderfoto) [0:01 0:05 0:06] bzw. OO (auf "Beate Uhse"-Katalog) [0:22 (= Absp.; recht kurz)]
[drei Unbekannte]: sPO & {eine} OH- bzw. {zwei} OH(+?) (auf Kalenderfoto) [0:14 0:15 0:23(= Absp.)]

ca. 1.40-2.05 und 4.40-5.05, SAT.1:
Sechserpack: Feste Feiern (BRD 2008)
Emily Wood: (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:04/0:05 0:13]
Shirin Soraya: sD od. OH(-) [0:20]
[unbekannt]: sBH od. sBI [0:05 (recht kurz)]

1.45-2.35, hr:
Heiter bis tödlich: Zwischen den Zeilen: Frau auf der Couch (BRD © 2013)
Constanze Behrends: sexy [0:12-0:13 (0:31)]

ca. 2.05-2.30 und 5.05-5.25, SAT.1:
Sechserpack: Freunde & Feinde (BRD © 2008)
Shirin Soraya: sD [0:12-0:14]

ca. 3.15-5.15, PRO 7:
Java Heat - Insel der Entscheidung (Java Heat; USA 2013)
Atiqah Hasiholan: (mind.) OH- [ca. 0:48]
Uli Auliani: sBH [ca. 0:38]
(jeweils gemäß Bild und z.T. Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

3.35-5.08, Das Erste:
Stunde der Entscheidung (BRD © 2006)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Katharina Böhm: sexy [0:05] & sPO- (li.) (recht kurz) bzw. sD(-) & sNIP [0:09/0:10] & sexy [0:10] & sNIP [0:16]

ca. 4.05-4.45, kabel eins:
Rosewood[: Gefährliche Kunst und tödliche Rache] (Rosewood: [1.11] Paralytics and Priorities; USA 2016)
Jaina Lee Ortiz: sBH (von li. Seite) [0:16 (recht kurz)]
Lisa Vidal: sD [0:10] & ... [0:11 (recht kurz)]
Nicole Ari Parker: (mind.) sD- [0:03]
[unbekannt]: sD (li.) [0:22 (0:23 0:24)]

5.30-7.35, NITRO:
Winnetou: Eine neue Welt (BRD(/Kroat.) o.J. [2016])
Henny Reents: sD [0:04 (1:08 1:09)]
[drei Unbekannte]: OO bzw. OH [0:39 0:40]

[Fortsetzung irgendwann morgen - für heute reicht’s mit dem Stress.]


----------



## Anonymos (31 Dez. 2022)

Samstag, 31. Dezember 2022(/Sonntag, 1. Januar 2023):

6.00-6.40 und 5.10-6.05, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Am Arsch (BRD © 2014)
Annette Frier: sD [(0:24) 0:35]

6.40-8.40, RTL:
Ich war noch niemals in New York (BRD 2019)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Heike Makatsch: (sUPS- ? [1:12 (kurz)] &) sBH [1:15-1:16]
[... (vlt. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: sBA

7.20-8.45, zdf_neo:
Die unglaubliche Reise in einem verrückten Flugzeug [= Airplane! {PRO7- und frühere kabel-eins-Version}] (Airplane!; USA 1980)
Julie Hagerty: sBA [0:22 (0:23)]
Kitten Natividad: sexy (?) [0:40] & OO [0:45]
Lee Terri: sD(-) [0:59(kurz) 1:09/1:10 (1:13)]
Paula Marie Moody {laut IMDb}: sUPS [0:16]
Sandra Lee Gimpel {laut IMDb}: sUPS [0:16]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO bzw. ... (jew. auf Zschr.-Cover) [0:05] bzw. sexy [0:18 0:19] bzw. sD [ca. 0:32]

7.35-9.10, NITRO:
Winnetou: Das Geheimnis vom Silbersee (BRD(/Kroat.) 2016)
Henny Reents: sD [0:30 (0:31-)0:32]
Iazua Larios: sexy bzw. (mind.) sD- [0:17-0:18 0:19] & NA+ [0:51] & (mind.) PO- [0:52 (recht kurz)]
[einige Unbekannte]: OO(-?) [0:17?-0:18]

8.45-10.00, zdf_neo:
Die unglaubliche Reise in einem verrückten Raumschiff [= Airplane II: Die unglaubliche Reise in einem verrückten Raumschiff {frühere kabel-eins-Version}] (Airplane II: The Sequel; USA 1982)
Kitten Natividad {laut IMDb}: sexy (?) [1:11] (kein Gesicht im Bild)
Monique Gabrielle: OO (auf Monitor) [0:02]
[unbekannt]: OO [0:09]
[zwei Unbekannte]: OO (auf Monitor) [0:02]

9.10-11.30, NITRO:
Winnetou: Der letzte Kampf (BRD(/Kroat.) 2016)
Iazua Larios: OH(+?) [0:12]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:29]

10.00-11.20, zdf_neo:
Coneheads (USA 1993)
(mind.)
Michelle Burke: sBA [0:45] & sD(-) [0:55] & sD [0:57] & (mind.) sD- [0:59] & sD [1:00]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:59]
[(mind.) drei Unbekannte]: sBA [0:45]

10.20-12.30, RTL ZWEI:
Das Geheimnis meines Erfolges (The Secret of My Succe$s = The Secret of My Success; USA 1987)
Helen Slater: (mind.) OH- [1:07/1:08] & sNIP (re.) (& {so Mr. Skin} Oops ? [re.; sehr kurz]) [1:32/1:33] & sNIP- od. sexy
Margaret Whitton: (sBI bzw.) OO (recht kurz) [(0:29-)0:30] & OO- (rO-) od. Oops [0:32] & sexy [1:15(/1:16)]
[unbekannt]: sBI [1:21]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBA [1:21]

10.49-12.25, ORF 2:
Im weissen Rössl (ÖST(/BRD) © 1960)
Estella Blain: sBI (mit sD) [1:14-1:17]
Hanita Hallan & Rut Rex ("Verena-Sisters"): {nur eine} sD [0:58/0:59] & {beide} sBA (eine mit sD) [1:13 1:14 1:15]
Karin Dor: sBI [0:26 0:27 0:28 0:29]
Waltraut Haas: sD [0:17 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD-
[etliche Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA [0:26ff. 1:13ff.]

11.10-12.50, one:
KÄSTNER UND DER KLEINE DIENSTAG - nach einer wahren Begebenheit (BRD/ÖST © 2016)
Verena Altenberger: OH- (ob. RÜ; recht kurz) & sNIP (od. sCT- ?) [0:07]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO (lO) [0:00] bzw. sCT(-) (re.) [0:01 (recht kurz)]

11.10-12.00, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Sie ist wieder da (BRD © 2014)
Annette Frier: sD od. sD(-) (li.) [0:28/0:29] (& sNIP ?)
Caroline Maria Frier: sD [0:27]

11.20-13.00, zdf_neo:
Robin Hood: Helden in Strumpfhosen (Robin Hood: Men in Tights; USA(/FRA) © 1993)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Amy Yasbeck: OH(-) & sPO(-) [0:23/0:24] & sexy [0:24 1:25-1:26 1:27 1:30 1:36]

11.30-13.05, ZDF:
_Immenhof _- DAS ABENTEUER EINES SOMMERS (BRD(/BEL) © 2019)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Leia Holtwick: sBI (& (kurz) sPO-) [0:29-0:30]

12.25-13.55, hr:
Da[,] wo wir zu Hause sind (ÖST/BRD © 2008)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Evamaria Salcher: sBA [0:14-0:16]

12.30-14.35, RTL ZWEI:
Ferris macht blau {oder (wie bei SWR-Version): Ferris Bueller’s Day Off} (Ferris Bueller’s Day Off; USA © 1986)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Mia Sara: sexy (& (kurz) sWS = sNIP ? [re.]) [1:12] & sexy [1:13]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI [1:28]

12.45-14.30, ATV II:
Seitenwechsel (BRD © 2015)
Mina Tander: sexy (?) [0:00] & sD(-) (li.) [0:02] & sexy (?) [0:18 0:19] & sD(-) (bzw. sD ?) [0:40 0:43] & NA(+) bzw. PO [1:02-1:03] & sBH [1:14(/1:15)] & OH(-) [1:28/1:29] & sBH [1:29]
Ruby O. Fee: sexy [(nur) 0:20 (1:14)]

12.50-14.15, one:
Die Lümmel von der ersten Bank, 1. Trimester: Zur Hölle mit den Paukern (BRD © 1968)
Britt Lindberg: sBI (mit sD) [0:28-0:29]
Hannelore Elsner: sexy [(1:09 [kurz]) 1:13-1:16]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. (s)BA [0:28-0:29]

12.55-14.25, NDR:
30 Jahre Harald & Eddi - ein verrücktes Paar (BRD © 2016)
(mind.)
Karen Friesicke: sexy & sD & sBH & (innerh. einer Szene) sD & Oops (gemäß 2019 gesendeter kürzerer (nur etwa 45 Min. langer) Fassung)

13.00-13.35, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Anixe auf Reisen: Anixe auf Reisen in British Virgin Islands (BRD o.J.)
Eva Habermann: sBI [0:02 0:03] & sD(-) od. sD (re.) [0:08] & sBI [0:09] & sD [(0:11) 0:12-0:13] & (mind.) OH- [0:17] & sD(-) [0:18]
[unbekannt]: NA+ bzw. PO (jew. auf großem Foto) [0:10]
[(mind.) eine Unbekannte]: sBA
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI

13.10-14.00, SRF 1:
Der Bergdoktor: Preis des Lebens, Teil 2 (BRD(/ÖST) © 2019)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Nadeshda Brennicke: sBH [ca. 0:15]

14.30-16.30, ATV II:
1 1/2 Ritter - auf der Suche nach der hinreißenden Herzelinde (BRD 2008)
Anna Maria Mühe: sD(-) [(1:24-)1:25]
Maddalena Hirschal: sD(-) [0:33]
Stefanie Stappenbeck: sD [(1:11) (jew. kurz: ) 1:12 1:13]
Zora Holt: sexy [(1:11) 1:12 1:13 1:14]
[unbekannt]: sCT [1:08] & OO [1:09-1:10]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sexy [0:02 0:03 (0:04 0:06)]

14.35-16.25, RTL ZWEI:
HAPPY GILMORE - Ein Champ zum Verlieben (Happy Gilmore (= Adam Sandler's Happy Gilmore {Video-Titel}); USA 1996)
Jessica Gunn: (sBH- mit) sD [0:44]
Julie Bowen: sPO- (seitl.) [1:03] & sPO [1:13] & sexy [1:15]

14.50-16.10, mdr:
Die Geschichte von der Gänseprinzessin und ihrem treuen Pferd Falada - Nach dem Märchen der Gebrüder Grimm › Die Gänsemagd ‹ {so} (DDR 1988, © DEFA-Stiftung 1999)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Anne Kasprzik {so 0:06}: PO(-) [0:39 (recht kurz)]
Michaela Kuklová: sCT(-) [0:25]
Regina Beyer (?): sD od. sD(-) [0:10 (recht kurz)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:01]

16.25-18.25 (auch Sonntag, 6.00-8.00), RTL ZWEI:
Die Wutprobe {wenn wie SAT.1-Version; oder (wie bei [nicht nur beim Titel leicht abweichender] PRO7-Version): Die Wutprobe - Anger Management} (Anger Management; USA 2003)
Heather Graham: sBH (mit sD) [ca. 0:56-0:57]
January Jones: sD(-) [ca. 0:09 0:10 0:11/0:12 0:13 0:14] & sexy [ca. 1:13 1:14] & sD(-) [ca. 1:26 1:28] & sexy [ca. 1:32]
Krista Allen: sexy [ca. 1:13] & sD(-) [ca. 1:14 (kurz)] & sexy [ca. 1:14]
[unbekannt]: sD [ca. 0:05]

16.30-18.05, ATV II:
Die nackte Kanone (The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad! = The Naked Gun; USA 1988)
Brinke Stevens: PO & {gemäß Bild} nPU- (& OO- (rO-) ?) [0:04 (recht bzw. sehr kurz)]
Lorali Hart: sBH (mit sD) [0:45 0:46]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: PO bzw. (mind.) OH- [0:04 (recht kurz)]

17.55-19.30, zdf_neo:
Beverly Hills Cop II (USA 1987)
Catrin Cole: sD [0:05]
Peggy Sands [= Peggy McIntaggart]: OO [0:47 (recht kurz)]
Susan Lentini: sD [1:07 1:08]
Teal Roberts: sPO & sBH bzw. OO [0:44-0:47 (mit Unterbrechungen)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBH [0:44] bzw. sD [1:09 1:10]
[mehrere bzw. einige "Playboy Playmates" (Alana Soares, Kymberly Herrin, Kymberly Paige, Luann Lee, Ola Ray, Rebecca Ferratti u./od. Venice Kong) bzw. "Playboy Models" (Anne Lammot, Kari Whitman, Leilani Soares, Marlenne Kingsland, Monet Swann, Natalie Smith, Pamela Santini u./od. Sarah Quick)]: sBI bzw. sexy (bzw. {mind. eine} sPO-) [1:08 (1:09)] bzw. sPO bzw. sBI [1:10]

18.00-19.30, ORF 1 & ca. 20.40-22.40 (auch Sonntag, ca. 16.30-18.20), PRO 7:
Der Schuh des Manitu [Extra Large] (BRD 2001)
Hanina Banaga & Patricia Dick {laut IMDb}: "sB" [0:04-0:05]
Marie Bäumer: sD [(0:40-)0:41(-)0:42 (0:43) 0:47] (& OH- ? [0:53]) & sD [(0:54) 1:05-1:08 1:12(-1:13) (1:14 1:16) 1:22]
Natalia Avelon: Oops (wohl kaum OO- [rO-]) [0:04] & OH (auf Foto) [0:33]

18.05-20.15 (auch Sonntag, 11.55-13.55), ATV II:
Flash Gordon (USA/GB 1980)
(mind.)
Melody Anderson: sexy (od. ~"sB") [0:49-0:50 (0:51) 1:01-1:02 1:09 1:10 1:11 1:12 1:13 1:14-1:15 1:16(-1:17)]
Ornella Muti: "sB" [0:24 0:25] & sexy (?) [0:57] & sD(-) [0:58] & sexy [ca. 1:41]
Suzanne Danielle (?): sexy (od. ~"sB") [0:46/0:47]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: "sB" [0:24 0:27/0:28]

18.35-20.15 und 0.30-1.50, PULS 4:
Meine Frau, die Spartaner und ich (Meet the Spartans; USA 2008)
Carmen Electra: sD [0:05(-0:06)] & sexy (bzw. sD-) [0:06 0:07 0:08 0:09] & sD(-) [0:10] & sexy [0:11] & sD [(0:19) 0:20] (& Fake-"PO" (wohl kaum BD-PO) [0:22]) & sexy [0:23] & sD(-) [0:24] & NA [0:36] & OH [0:36 0:37 0:38] & sNIP- [0:42] & (wahrsch. nur sugger.) OH od. sD [0:43] & sexy [(0:49-)0:50] & sexy (bzw. sD-) [1:05 1:06 1:07 1:08] & sD(-) [1:09]
Emily Wilson: sexy [1:04]
Nicole Parker: sexy [0:12 0:29]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: "sB" [0:43-0:45]

20.15-21.40, hr:
Der Urbino[-]Krimi: Die Tote im Palazzo (BRD © 2016)
Michela Ferrazza ?: NA+ (als Leiche) [0:01(= Vorsp.) 0:27 (jew. recht kurz)] & PU (als Leiche) [0:42] & OO bzw. PO [0:44/0:45] & nPU (als Leiche) [0:45-0:46 0:47] & OO (als Leiche; auf 2 Fotos) [0:54 0:55]
Viktoria Gabrysch: sD [(0:16) 0:25/0:26]

20.15-1.00 (auch Sonntag, 9.55-14.35), RTL ZWEI:
Dances with Wolves {oder: Der mit dem Wolf tanzt} (Dances with Wolves; USA © 1990)
{aus Teilsichtung der BR-/rbb-Version (3 Std. und 44 1/5 Min.):}
Mary McDonnell: NA+ od. PO-- (Bodydouble mögl.) & OH(-) bzw. OH [2:34(-)2:35]
(bei RTL ZWEI soll der Film netto 3 Std. und 56 Min. lang sein)

20.15-22.30 und 1.50-3.35, PULS 4:
300 (USA 2006)
Kelly Craig: sCT & OO (lO) (& (zumind. seitl.) PO ?) [ca. 0:17]
Lena Headey: OO [ca. 0:20] & sD
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)
[mehrere Unbekannte]: OO (laut Scoopy und "Parents Guide" in IMDb)

21.55-23.40 und 3.40-5.05, ServusTV:
Der Anchorman: Die Geschichte von Ron Burgundy {oder (laut ServusTV): Anchorman - Die Legende von Ron Burgundy} (Anchorman: The Legend of Ron Burgundy; USA 2004)
(Christina Applegates von Bildern her bekannte und zumind. in amerikan. "Unrated Version" vorkommende Szene mit (seitl.) ~sD (re.) {nicht OH} fehlt vermutlich ebenso wie in der ARD- und PRO7-Version)
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sBH [0:06/0:07 0:08]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI [0:05] bzw. sBI od. sBH [0:06 (kurz)] bzw. sBA bzw. {mind. zwei} sBI [0:08 (kurz)]

22.00-23.40 und 3.10-4.30, ATV:
[Scary Movie 5 =] SCARY MOVIE {statt "V" röm. Zahlzeichen für 5} (Scary Movie 5 = Scary Movie V = Scary MoVie; USA 2013)
Ashley Tisdale: sD(-) (li.) [0:14] (& Fake-"sNIP" [0:45]) & sBH [0:52/0:53 0:54 0:55(Video)] & sD(-) od. sD [1:01] & (mind.) sD- [1:16]
Elizabeth Davidovich (od. Sarah Molasky ?) (Lindsay Lohans Stuntdouble) u./od. Lindsay Lohan: (mind.) sPO- [0:02 0:03 0:04?] & sexy [0:04]
Erica Ash: sD(-) (kurz) bzw. sexy [0:21-0:22] & sBH [0:52/0:53]
Jasmine Guy: sD(-) od. sD [0:19] & sD(-) [1:09]
Lidia Porto (dick und älter): sBI & sPO [0:31]
Lindsay Lohan: sD(-) od. sD [0:01 0:02 0:03 1:12]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:16]
[unbekannt]: sD [0:19]
[drei Unbekannte]: sBH (bei einer unter etwas Netzartigem) (jew. auf Comp.-Bildsch.) [0:56]
[mehrere bzw. ... Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA [1:08]
[zwei (noch ?) Unbekannte]: sBI [(0:10) 1:10 1:12/1:13]

22.20-0.20 (auch Sonntag, 15.55-17.55), ATV II:
Star Trek: Der Aufstand (Star Trek: Insurrection; USA 1998)
Donna Murphy: sWS (li. sNIP od. sCT-) [ca. 0:35] & sNIP (zumind. li.) [ca. 1:02] (& OH od. NA ? [im Wasser]) (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen und Bildern; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

22.30-0.30 (auch Sonntag, 1.35-3.05), PULS 4:
300: Rise of an Empire (USA 2014)
Eva Green: OO [ca. 0:55f.]
Nancy McCrumb: OO [ca. 0:01]
[zwei (noch ?) Unbekannte]: OO & PO [ca. 1:15]
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und z.T. Bild(ern); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin bzw. aus "Parents Guide" in IMDb)

ca. 22.40-0.30 (auch Sonntag, ca. 14.40-16.30), PRO 7:
bullyparade - DER FILM (BRD 2017)
Diana Herold: sD [0:15]
Jane Chirwa: (mind.) sD- [1:08]
Jasmin Lord: sD [1:03 1:12-1:14]
Jeanne Goursaud: sD(-) [1:03 1:04 1:05 1:07 1:08 1:21]

0.20-2.05, SRF zwei:
American Pie: Das Klassentreffen (American Reunion; USA 2012)
Ali Cobrin: sD [0:31] & sPO & sD [0:39] & OO [0:40] & OH- [0:41 0:42] & sPO & OO [0:44] & OO [0:46]
Alyson Hannigan: sBH [0:01] & sD(-) [1:30/1:31] & sexy [1:34] & sD [1:36]
Dania Ramirez: sD [0:15 0:21 0:22] & sBI [0:23 0:24] & sD [... 1:32]
Jennifer Coolidge: sD [(1:02/)1:03 1:05-1:06 1:13]
Jennifer (Sun) Bell: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:31 0:32 0:35 0:37]
Katrina Bowden: sBI (& sPO) [0:05-0:06] & sBI & sPO- [0:23] & OH(-) [0:24] & OH [0:25]
Mena Suvari: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; sNIP) [0:24(-)0:25]
Shannon Elizabeth: (mind.) sD- [ca. 1:35]
Tara Reid: sD(-) [1:08/1:09]
Valarie Kobrovsky: sBH [0:37 0:38]
[(jew.) einige Unbekannte]: OH bzw. OH- bzw. sD bzw. sD(-)
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) (& {einige} sPO bzw. sPO-)

0.32-2.01, ORF 2:
Die Rosenheim-Cops: Der Schein trügt (BRD © 2017)
(mind.)
Melanie Kogler: sD [0:00 0:12 (0:32)]
Morena Hummel: sD [0:01 (0:02 0:30) 0:31]
[unbekannt]: sBI [0:21]

1.00-2.50, RTL ZWEI:
Ein Fressen für die Geier {oder (wie bei ZDF-Version): TWO MULES FOR SISTER SARA - Ein Fressen für die Geier} (Two Mules for Sister Sara / Dos mulas para la hermana Sara; USA/MEX © 1969)
Shirley MacLaine: NA(+?) [0:04] & sexy (rückenfr.) od. OH- (ob. RÜ) [0:06] & {gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen} sD
(nur Filmanfang und Abspann gesehen, aber eine weitere "Nacktszene" ist nicht bekannt)

1.30-3.15, arte:
_RƎWIND_ (BRD © 2016)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Idil Üner: sBH bzw. (etw. dunkel und jew. kurz) OO(-) & PO(-) (re. Hälfe) [1:18-1:19] & sBH [1:35]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: (OO-/+ ? &) PO [0:30] & PO (als Leiche) [0:36]

2.05-3.50 (auch Sonntag, 3.35-5.25), ATV II:
The East (USA/GB 2013)
Brit Marling: sexy od. sBH ? ("underwear") [ca. 0:36] & PO- ? [ca. 1:07 (kurz)] & OO- (rO-) [ca. 1:10 (kurz)]
Ellen Page: NA ? [ca. 1:29]
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

ca. 4.05-5.40, kabel eins:
Monsieur Claude und seine Töchter (Qu'est-ce qu'on a fait au Bon Dieu?; FRA 2014)
{aus Teilsichtung (nur erstes Filmdrittel)}:
Elodie [eigtl. Élodie] Fontan: sPO- [0:19] & sexy [0:20 0:21]

4.30-6.00, RTL ZWEI:
Bruder vor Luder (BRD 2015)
Milena Tscharntke: sexy [0:05-0:06 (0:30 [kurz])] & sBI (& sPO-) [0:39(-)0:40] & sBI [0:41-0:43] & sexy [ca. 1:10 1:11 1:12]
[(noch) unbekannt]: sexy [ca. 1:09]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA [0:39-0:43]
[viele bzw. mehrere (vlt. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: sexy [0:05-0:06 0:07 0:46-0:47] bzw. {zumind. zwei davon} sUPS [0:06]

ca. 4.35-6.00, PRO 7:
Taxi (FRA 1997)
Emma Sjöberg [= Emma (Sjöberg-)Wiklund]: sexy [0:18/0:19 (0:26) 1:06] & sD [1:20]
Marion Cotillard: sD(-) [0:05/0:06] & sBH [0:06/0:07] & PU & PO [0:42 (recht kurz)] & sBH & sD [0:43] & sexy [0:52 1:18] & sD [(1:19 1:20) 1:21]


----------

